# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #13



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I can't help but agree with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I had a bigger fish. We think it was a Muskie, since that lake had Muskies. We had a 14' car topper boat. I had 8# test line and 1" red and white dare devil for a lure. I did give him a good run but lost him in the lily pads after he rammed the boat twice. My husband estimated he was about 5 feet long. This was in the wilds of Canada on Press Lake north of Ignace, Ontario. 43 years ago.
> 
> We do have a 42" 22# Northern Pike on our wall.
> My husband brought about a 6' Northern up to the boat but did not land him. He said what would he do with him if he could have brought him into the boat.


I've never heard of Muskie; what are they like? will have to google


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I had a bigger fish. We think it was a Muskie, since that lake had Muskies. We had a 14' car topper boat. I had 8# test line and 1" red and white dare devil for a lure. I did give him a good run but lost him in the lily pads after he rammed the boat twice. My husband estimated he was about 5 feet long. This was in the wilds of Canada on Press Lake north of Ignace, Ontario. 43 years ago.
> 
> We do have a 42" 22# Northern Pike on our wall.
> My husband brought about a 6' Northern up to the boat but did not land him. He said what would he do with him if he could have brought him into the boat.


sorry dup post


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never heard of Muskie; what are they like? will have to google


that is a huge fish for fresh water - and the symbol for your state. Are they tastey?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> trying to post a picture - didn't work, have to try later.


the download link worked; amazing how the chicken stayed on so calmly on your shoulder


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is a picture of my three guys at the wedding of our middle son that we attended in Colorado last month. Good looking crew, if I do say so myself.


have to agree with you Thumper; great looking guys


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> have to agree with you Thumper; great looking guys


  But I'm biased.

Thanks!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> But I'm biased.
> 
> Thanks!


as you should be. Is there another wedding in he works for the youngest?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> trying to post a picture - didn't work, have to try later.


It came through--you are a lovely lady!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a bigger fish. We think it was a Muskie, since that lake had Muskies. We had a 14' car topper boat. I had 8# test line and 1" red and white dare devil for a lure. I did give him a good run but lost him in the lily pads after he rammed the boat twice. My husband estimated he was about 5 feet long. This was in the wilds of Canada on Press Lake north of Ignace, Ontario. 43 years ago.
> 
> We do have a 42" 22# Northern Pike on our wall.
> My husband brought about a 6' Northern up to the boat but did not land him. He said what would he do with him if he could have brought him into the boat.


Oh - the ones that get away! I kept hoping I'd get another chance at that catfish, but he never bit again. The dog! (heh heh)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Happy Halloween Y'All
> Don'y you dare laugh at me! My grandkids think I'm the prettiest witch grandmother ever! If you're real nice to me I might ride my broom to your house & pay you a visit Halloween night. Just noticed I'm wearing the red shawl I knitted. And, yes, that's my hair.


Oh, Georgiegirl. I'll agree - you are the prettiest witch grandmother. But honey, isn't your broom backwards? And you wondered why you couldn't get out of reverse!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen catfish in the grocery or a restaurant up here. The pet stores do sell little ones and one of our nephews had a couple with the gold fish to help clean up the aquarium
> 
> ps - like your avatar Georgie, very pretty. Is it your plant?


Funny - going to the pet store to get catfish for dinner. Ouch! Just kidding. I"ve never seen them in the grocery store either. somebody mentioned crabs. You can't beat Chesapeake Bay blue crabs - steamed (alive - sorry - I know it's sick) with Old Bay. And crab cakes - my mother's were truly indescribably delicious! Boy, I could go for one now. I just realized - we didn't have our usual crab feast at my son's this summer. I'll have to speak to him!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I figure if I can eat crocodile & kangaroo....well....I can eat just about anything! After that, catfish is a given!


Please - say it isn't so! You are one gutsy girl!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh did the cow get electrocuted?? I think that would be dinner is ready.


Yarnie!! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the download link worked; amazing how the chicken stayed on so calmly on your shoulder


It did? I haven't seen it yet myself!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It came through--you are a lovely lady!


Thanks, Jane. That was a couple of years ago at a Chevron family picnic in Mobile. The kids look a lot cuter on the horse than i did with a chicken on my shoulder!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Three very handsome young men. Which is the father-to-be?

I love their ties.



thumper5316 said:


> Here is a picture of my three guys at the wedding of our middle son that we attended in Colorado last month. Good looking crew, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, Georgiegirl. I'll agree - you are the prettiest witch grandmother. But honey, isn't your broom backwards? And you wondered why you couldn't get out of reverse!


Backwards? Nah! There are those who've been known to say I've always been a wee bit backwards. And, besides, I like to see where I've been. I never did like doing things like every other witch! I always ride my broom like that so you can pinpoint me in the sky. Silly, thought you'd figure that out!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Please - say it isn't so! You are one gutsy girl!


Yep, it's so. Would I kid you? Ate croc at an outdoor barbie at Alice Springs, Australia near Ayers Rock & roo at Adelaide, Australia. Both VERY delicious. Only saw camel for sale once & decided to eat it at another time, but alas, never saw it for sale again, so missed out on camel. Ate goat in Jamaica, which isn't all that unusual, but our DD thought it was.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Backwards? Nah! There are those who've been known to say I've always been a wee bit backwards. And, besides, I like to see where I've been. I never did like doing things like every other witch! I always ride my broom like that so you can pinpoint me in the sky. Silly, thought you'd figure that out!


And besides that, when I put my broom gear in "R" I thought that meant "Race". How was I to know it meant "Reverse"?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Backwards? Nah! There are those who've been known to say I've always been a wee bit backwards. And, besides, I like to see where I've been. I never did like doing things like every other witch! I always ride my broom like that so you can pinpoint me in the sky. Silly, thought you'd figure that out!


I never thought of that - and now I understand! You are a free thinker, and I'll be watching for you...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> And besides that, when I put my broom gear in "R" I thought that meant "Race". How was I to know it meant "Reverse"?


You know, it just might mean Race. Or "Rockin'!" :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Three very handsome young men. Which is the father-to-be?
> 
> I love their ties.


The one standing up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It did? I haven't seen it yet myself!


Yes, I was able to download and view. You are too cute!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, Georgiegirl. I'll agree - you are the prettiest witch grandmother. But honey, isn't your broom backwards? And you wondered why you couldn't get out of reverse!


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thumper - good looking guys! Post some pics of the wedding couple please.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is a picture of my three guys at the wedding of our middle son that we attended in Colorado last month. Good looking crew, if I do say so myself.


Wow, Thumper, you have very handsome boys or should I say Men! I'm sure they get their good looks from you.

I have 2 girls who I think are beautiful but don't have a picture of them together right now but will look to post them.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Barack Obama spitefully *chose* to make WWII Memorial inaccessible to veterans.*
By: Moe Lane October 1st, 2013

Its bad that the Obama administration closed down national monuments and museums, because it thinks that attacking DC tourism will give the Democratic party leverage over the Republican party.

Its bad that the Obama administration tried to keep WWII veterans away from the monument that honors them. It failed, of course, but they shouldnt have tried.

Its bad that the Obama administration deliberately  deliberately  targeted the WWII monument for special restrictions after a veterans group made the mistake of thinking that Barack Obama is a reasonable man who runs a reasonable executive branch, and thus would treat that groups request for assistance with the respect that it deserved.

But this is the nasty part. This is the part where the spite comes into play.

In other words: the WWII Memorial does not have a permanent security presence, which means that there is actually no valid, ethical reason why the Obama administration could presume to shut it down for the public. Not that the administration actually needs one. So they proactively locked down a previously-open national monument, and then presumed to tell the men whose sacrifice it honored that those men were not welcome at that place.

Never forget this moment. This is how Barack Obama acts, when challenged or resisted. He acts ugly, and mean-spirited, and shabby.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

But wasn't it funny that those men went throught those barricade's and saw the World War II memorial. Just love it. Jay Leno did a joke on that last night.I laugh about that one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, the red Anthurium is in my kitchen next to a window - gets
> some afternoon sun - just enough. Have always liked them - got hooked on them when I was in Hawaii - when I planted just the green leaves, I had no idea flowers would bloom like this.


I, too, love Anthurium. I've been to Hawaii three times and also learned to fall in love with that plant when I was there the first time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> But wasn't it funny that those men went throught those barricade's and saw the World War II memorial. Just love it. Jay Leno did a joke on that last night.I laugh about that one.


I'm so glad the Vets ignored the barriers. Obama was a dunce to send people out to barricade our National Monuments.

Lot of good it did too!  The Vets ignored Obama's policy as did the park officials, as they and we all should.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so glad the Vets ignored the barriers. Obama was a dunce to send people out to barricade our National Monuments.
> 
> Lot of good it did too!  The Vets ignored Obama's policy as did the park officials, as they and we all should.


agree considering it was the honor flights that brought the vets to see it. As you can see from photos they are now old and many would never have seen it if they had to come again. So many are gone now. They deserve to be honored and see what was put their in their honor.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But wasn't it funny that those men went throught those barricade's and saw the World War II memorial. Just love it. Jay Leno did a joke on that last night.I laugh about that one.


I was amused about that myself. Those men are from the generation that won WWII. Did obama actually think that a _fence_ would stop them? LOL!! He's such a fool.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thumper - good looking guys! Post some pics of the wedding couple please.


Here is the happy couple.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Barack Obama spitefully *chose* to make WWII Memorial inaccessible to veterans.*
> By: Moe Lane October 1st, 2013
> 
> Its bad that the Obama administration closed down national monuments and museums, because it thinks that attacking DC tourism will give the Democratic party leverage over the Republican party.
> ...


WASHINGTON (AP) - The museums that draw millions of visitors to the National Mall closed their doors Tuesday, memorials were barricaded and trash will go uncollected in the nation's most-visited national park due to the first government shutdown in 17 years.
Continue reading
Visitors found locked doors, black metal barricades and yellow caution tape blocking entrances to popular tourist attractions just hours after the shutdown. Fountains at the World War II Memorial were shut off.
"Why the heck does this have to be closed?" said Deb Cavender, 44, of Ames, Iowa, as she and her husband were making their way toward the memorial.
Tourists took pictures of signs on the barricades that read "Because of the Federal Government SHUTDOWN, All National Parks Are CLOSED."
One by one, the memorials were closed, along with about 45 fountains maintained by the National Park Service, said spokeswoman Carol Johnson. Pumps will be stopped at the Lincoln Memorial's long reflecting pool, but it won't be immediately drained.
Perhaps most noticeable: Trash pickup has ceased on the National Mall and in downtown Washington parks maintained by the National Park Service. In total, 330 workers from the National Mall have been furloughed.

Read more: http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/10/government-shutdown-2013-smithsonian-museums-national-mall-memorials-closed-94722.html#ixzz2gZkqFM7w 
Follow us: @ABC7News on Twitter | WJLATV on Facebook


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Obama and the Dems wanted this shutdown - they are pleased because they got exactly what they wanted. 

They are playing politics and think the Dems will gain respect and seats in the mid-term elections because of the shutdown.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is the happy couple.


Thumper! A profile shot in the back corner? The sash you made looks nice, but let's see a front photo of the couple and not the room!

What are you thinking?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

On Tuesday, World War II vets on an Honor Flight to visit their memorial in D.C. were not deterred by a government-shutdown barricade. Last night, after arriving home, a man who appears to be an Honor Flight volunteer defiantly and proudly held up a trophy from their capturing of the memorial: a strip of police tape apparently taken from the scene earlier that day.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thumper! A profile shot in the back corner? The sash you made looks nice, but let's see a front photo of the couple and not the room!
> 
> What are you thinking?


We don't have any of the posed photos yet. We're waiting for the phographer's pictures. These are some my DH took.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds good but does it get cold and stormy over the winter?


Not at all. Hurricane season ends Dec. 1st and the waters are usually calm. The temperatures can get chilly, but the sun is usually out to warm things up. Anyway, there is no snow or ice, so I am a happy camper. (Pun intended).


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is a picture of my three guys at the wedding of our middle son that we attended in Colorado last month. Good looking crew, if I do say so myself.


What a handsome group. Brag away.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> On Tuesday, World War II vets on an Honor Flight to visit their memorial in D.C. were not deterred by a government-shutdown barricade. Last night, after arriving home, a man who appears to be an Honor Flight volunteer defiantly and proudly held up a trophy from their capturing of the memorial: a strip of police tape apparently taken from the scene earlier that day.


From what I understand there are never security guards at the Vet Memorial; therefore there was no need to put up barriers, because no paid Federal personnel are there. They were put up at O's directions. When some of the powers to be on Capitol Hill learned of the WWII vets denied access to the memorial, these politicians came & removed the barriers for the vets.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> We don't have any of the posed photos yet. We're waiting for the phographer's pictures. These are some my DH took.


OK, you're off the hook I guess. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> From what I understand there are never security guards at the Vet Memorial; therefore there was no need to put up barriers, because no paid Federal personnel are there. They were put up at O's directions. When some of the powers to be on Capitol Hill learned of the WWII vets denied access to the memorial, these politicians came & removed the barriers for the vets.


That's correct. I posted an editorial prior - Obama tried to shut down or block a sidewalk with barriers. Intentionally spiteful I will emphasize.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bonnie here is something made out of the tizzy yarn.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204836-1.html


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> On Tuesday, World War II vets on an Honor Flight to visit their memorial in D.C. were not deterred by a government-shutdown barricade. Last night, after arriving home, a man who appears to be an Honor Flight volunteer defiantly and proudly held up a trophy from their capturing of the memorial: a strip of police tape apparently taken from the scene earlier that day.


I'm so proud of these men to not allow this awful president to keep them out of their memorial--they fought hard for our freedom in WWII!

Give those men a big hand!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Night ladies.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Night ladies.


Night Jaynie...See ya' tomorrow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> From what I understand there are never security guards at the Vet Memorial; therefore there was no need to put up barriers, because no paid Federal personnel are there. They were put up at O's directions. When some of the powers to be on Capitol Hill learned of the WWII vets denied access to the memorial, these politicians came & removed the barriers for the vets.


This is a result of Obama's little tantrum over the shutdown. It will be an embarrassment just like the shutting down of the White House tours over the sequester. It has already backfired since the RNC has stated they will cover the costs to keep this memorial "open" for the next month. I wonder how much money it cost us taxpayers to close off this open memorial?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

See if you can see me in this video. I am the one dancing.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2nBOGA6X2g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have some sad news to share. If you remember I gave some of my stash of yarn and fabric to missionaries in Mali. Pete, age 61 passed away on Monday. It was from pneumonia. It was not from one of the terrorist groups, so their area is still safe. The Lord must have said Pete's work on earth was done and it was time for him to come home.


I am sorry to hear that Joeys. Is his wife going to stay there? Or come back home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I don't know yet. They also have an adopted daughter there.


I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and his family Joey. Prayers for them and the continued safety of their community and success in their service.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> On Tuesday, World War II vets on an Honor Flight to visit their memorial in D.C. were not deterred by a government-shutdown barricade. Last night, after arriving home, a man who appears to be an Honor Flight volunteer defiantly and proudly held up a trophy from their capturing of the memorial: a strip of police tape apparently taken from the scene earlier that day.


Did you notice that the libs that blast and hate Michelle Bachmann, but fail to mention it was she that took down the barriers at the WWII Memorial? They just mention it was a a dem and rep congressman. They failed to mention that good deed by her. Pathetic


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> See if you can see me in this video. I am the one dancing.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2nBOGA6X2g&feature=youtu.be


Beautiful CB. You can shake it girl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have some sad news to share. If you remember I gave some of my stash of yarn and fabric to missionaries in Mali. Pete, age 61 passed away on Monday. It was from pneumonia. It was not from one of the terrorist groups, so their area is still safe. The Lord must have said Pete's work on earth was done and it was time for him to come home.


So sorry Pete has gone from you and others. Your gift will still be of great use to those left behind. Pete will have plenty where he now resides!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Did you notice that the libs that blast and hate Michelle Bachmann, but fail to mention it was she that took down the barriers at the WWII Memorial? They just mention it was a a dem and rep congressman. They failed to mention that good deed by her. Pathetic


You can bet that if it was Keith Ellison or Al Franken, the Libs would have identified them by name and gone on and on about how much they support their politicians.

The Libs said yesterday on another thread they are so proud and support the WWII Vets yet they refuse to support THEIR Congresswoman who TOOK ACTION to support those very same WWII Vets recently.

They all speak partisan words and follow-up with no action or truth. Typical, prejudiced and hateful behavior.

I'll repeat the appropriate phrase I've posted before which they can live by;

_If you do not stand behind our troops, feel free to stand in front of them._


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> See if you can see me in this video. I am the one dancing.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2nBOGA6X2g&feature=youtu.be


Sorry, but some youtubes won't play on this Ipad & computer is down as SIL has been too busy to get it going. Will return when I can view it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You can bet that if it was Keith Ellison or Al Franken, the Libs would have identified them by name and gone on and on about how much they support their politicians.
> 
> The Libs said yesterday on another thread they are so proud and support the WWII Vets yet they refuse to support THEIR Congresswoman who TOOK ACTION to support those very same WWII Vets recently.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love that phrase as that is the way I feel as several from my family have served to keep my freedom secure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have some sad news to share. If you remember I gave some of my stash of yarn and fabric to missionaries in Mali. Pete, age 61 passed away on Monday. It was from pneumonia. It was not from one of the terrorist groups, so their area is still safe. The Lord must have said Pete's work on earth was done and it was time for him to come home.


So sorry, Joey to hear the sad news, but you are right when our work is done on earth, it is time for us to go home to The Lord.

Sending prayers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Night Jaynie...See ya' tomorrow.


Good morning Georgiegirl & ladies!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Love these Jane! Good Morning back to you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope memory serves me right but this is for you Thumper & the twins.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hope memory serves me right but this is for you Thumper & the twins.


Lol! Very cute. Thanks Jane. We are up at the lake this weekend and dad-to-be came, too. I asked him about names and he said they had decided on them and I'll know what their names are when I'm introduced to them. He's not talkin'. Humph!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! Very cute. Thanks Jane. We are up at the lake this weekend and dad-to-be came, too. I asked him about names and he said they had decided on them and I'll know what their names are when I'm introduced to them. He's not talkin'. Humph!


  Good on him to keep the surprise. :thumbup: You'll have the rest of their lives to love on them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'll have to admit, when the event happened to lock the Senators in the chamber yesterday in D.C., I immediately thought, this is good! The Senators will use this time to talk some sense into Harry so he'll allow the CRs that the House approved to go through and thereby open up the entire govt and get things back to status quo.

BUT, no go, the Dems and Obama still are digging in their heels while blaming the Republicans and calling them names (sound familiar?) and refusing to fund anything that the House funded in its entirety.

The Dems and Obama continue to oppose funding anything.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Woah - just heard the woman who tried to drive her car into the Capital building yesterday had mental issues and thought Obama was stalking her. I'm not surprised to learn she suffered with mental health concerns that could have been treated. 

I hope this doesn't mean the Libs will now try to ban cars because someone with mental issues used one as a weapon. 

Guns nor cars kill people; people kill people using them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sorry so sorry Joey, another of God's helpers calle home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

i hope everyone on Kp reads what the it posted again today about our vets.

I was going to start a topic about the Honor flights after what she posted last night.

But know she and a couple of her DNF would join in to make it a fight , just like the last time and the next time and right now. 
I will not put into words what I feel about her. Why give her the pleasure of responseding.
Instead I am going to send out emails of her two message without mention where it came from and who said it .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> i hope everyone on Kp reads what the it posted again today about our vets.
> 
> I was going to start a topic about the Honor flights after what she posted last night.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I agree, it is high time we *all* ignore the hateful posts on these threads. They feed off our responses to them which only fuels their hate.

They have Liberal threads where they post regularly so let them carry on on their own. They deserve each other.

Yarnie - please do post about the Honor Flights. Perhaps by starting a new thread so many KPers will see it? Don't let the haters deny you joy or control you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hope memory serves me right but this is for you Thumper & the twins.


Janie, that is so very cute. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll have to admit, when the event happened to lock the Senators in the chamber yesterday in D.C., I immediately thought, this is good! The Senators will use this time to talk some sense into Harry so he'll allow the CRs that the House approved to go through and thereby open up the entire govt and get things back to status quo.
> 
> BUT, no go, the Dems and Obama still are digging in their heels while blaming the Republicans and calling them names (sound familiar?) and refusing to fund anything that the House funded in its entirety.
> 
> The Dems and Obama continue to oppose funding anything.


Obama and Reid and the rest of the Dems can continue to play their little games. Pretty soon the media won't be able to spin what they are doing and blame the Republicans. It will be so obvious that this is all Obama's and Reid's doing that the media will finally have to admit it. This whole game will backfire on them the same way as the White House Tours and letting the Air traffic controllers go on furlough did. It wasn't until congress was directly affected by the flight delays that it was stopped.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Woah - just heard the woman who tried to drive her car into the Capital building yesterday had mental issues and thought Obama was stalking her. I'm not surprised to learn she suffered with mental health concerns that could have been treated.


Hmm... on one hand you have a deranged woman who thinks Obama is "stalking" her--and on the other you have a claque of ultra-conservative ladies who believe our President and the Feds are monitoring their emails and phone lines, going through their tax returns with a fine-tooth comb, and sending drones to spy on them.

You have a valid point, KPG. Perhaps it's time for you and your cronies to take a long hard look at yourselves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm... on one hand you have a deranged woman who thinks Obama is "stalking" her--and on the other you have a claque of ultra-conservative ladies who believe our President and the Feds are monitoring their emails and phone lines, going through their tax returns with a fine-tooth comb, and sending drones to spy on them.
> 
> You have a valid point, KPG. Perhaps it's time for you and your cronies to take a long hard look at yourselves.


susan, susan susan :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> susan, susan susan :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I don't think Susan knows that the NSA is spying on all of us, and they are forcing Google and Apple as well as other companies to provide data on our transactions and communications.

Did you know that the new IOS7 for Apple has the programming for the newest I-phone 5? It also has programming for the next version, which will capture fingerprints. They will promote it as a safety feature, but it will be a available for tracking the owner of the phone as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think Susan knows that the NSA is spying on all of us, and they are forcing Google and Apple as well as other companies to provide data on our transactions and communications.
> 
> Did you know that the new IOS7 for Apple has the programming for the newest I-phone 5? It also has programming for the next version, which will capture fingerprints. They will promote it as a safety feature, but it will be a available for tracking the owner of the phone as well.


Susan just won't agree that the Gov't is doing anything wrong. As far as she is concerned, there are no scandals despite the fact that Obama has said he wants to get to the bottom of them. That was before he denied that the scandals existed. Obama acknowledged them before he denied them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Are you saying Obama is a liar or a ping pong ball?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you saying Obama is a liar or a ping pong ball?


Can he be both?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Can he be both?


I suppose, but probably we'll need to hand paddle both!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! Very cute. Thanks Jane. We are up at the lake this weekend and dad-to-be came, too. I asked him about names and he said they had decided on them and I'll know what their names are when I'm introduced to them. He's not talkin'. Humph!


Oh too cute , that will be grandma's surprise you know enough already they have to have something to tell you after the little ones are born. Have a good time at the lake. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Can he be both?


Oh, he's a liar. Did you hear that his Sr. Economic Aides said today that they don't need to negotiate because they are winning. Obama denied it and says no one is winning. Either he is a liar or his staff is running amuck. Either way, he is not in control of the situation and totally heartless about the damage his policies are causing. Maybe it's both.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I agree, it is high time we *all* ignore the hateful posts on these threads. They feed off our responses to them which only fuels their hate.
> 
> They have Liberal threads where they post regularly so let them carry on on their own. They deserve each other.
> 
> Yarnie - please do post about the Honor Flights. Perhaps by starting a new thread so many KPers will see it? Don't let the haters deny you joy or control you.


thanks Lady you are right. Why should I give her any more thought . But am not going to do it right now as there will a take over (Honor Flight)and she will be the first to set it off. They have already taken control of the Forbes site I see. You were not on here when a couple took over the wreaths for soldiers graves. To me it was also a awful thing to do, when it consired the graves of those who served their country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning Georgiegirl & ladies!


good ones Janey love the last one. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is some really horrible news. Push all the shutdown news aside. This is important. 

Chocolate makes your clothes SHRINK!!!!!! 

This comes straight from Aunty Acid, so you know it is true. For those of you that are unfamiliar with Aunty - she is a counterpart of Maxine's. They are both knowledgeable and wise women who tell you the truth.

I am going to see if it is indeed true and eat some chocolate.This is very distressing being as though chocolate is a food group. Catch ya later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think Susan knows that the NSA is spying on all of us, and they are forcing Google and Apple as well as other companies to provide data on our transactions and communications.
> 
> Did you know that the new IOS7 for Apple has the programming for the newest I-phone 5? It also has programming for the next version, which will capture fingerprints. They will promote it as a safety feature, but it will be a available for tracking the owner of the phone as well.


I can see that happening. Scary isn't it but then they won't believe it till it happens to them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

That is the truth Yarnie. I have given up reading what most of them write, sometimes I start reading a post before I remember to look at the avatar and then think, "Oh, she's still lost and at it again."

We all need to never respond as it does nothing to further an intelligent or educational conversation.

Let them hang themselves by the ropes they secure around their own necks; they don't need our help.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Here is some really horrible news. Push all the shutdown news aside. This is important.
> 
> Chocolate makes your clothes SHRINK!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This is horrible news. I bought and have eaten many salted caramels these past days. I do not have the time to shop for a new wardrobe. Bad .... this is really bad .... what to do .... I know, eat some chocolate to comfort my distress ... consider us the testers of this theory Solo.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here is some really horrible news. Push all the shutdown news aside. This is important.
> 
> Chocolate makes your clothes SHRINK!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well we can solve that problem buy bigger clothes.

Have to check out Aunty Acid.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning Georgiegirl & ladies!


Can always count on you Jaynie to post a good one...& you did it again. You, my dear, are a delight!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hope memory serves me right but this is for you Thumper & the twins.


Jaynie! Jaynie! Jaynie! Give me some relief girlfriend! Got laughing tears when I saw this - just showed it to my DH & he was equally laughing! Noticed "he" looks as though he has "boy" shoes (socks) on - "she" red Mary Jane shoes (socks). Adorable!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MILITARY PRIESTS FACE ARREST FOR CELEBRATING MASS IN DEFIANCE OF SHUTDOWN
BY STEVE SKOJEC


Our government is out of control.

First, it was the World War II veterans who had to break down barriers to see the open air, un-attended memorial erected in their honor. A memorial which is on public land but is supported  including the National Park Service fee  with private funds. This week there was more security surrounding this memorial  just to keep elderly veterans out  than there was at our embassy in Benghazi the night it was attacked.

And for what? To inflict as much pain as possible through this government shutdown. Its called Washington Monument Syndrome, and its pure political theater.

But now theres a story just coming to light that takes things even further. According the Archdiocese for Military Services, GS and contract priests (who are paid by the federal government as independent contractors in places where there arent enough active-duty priests to meet the needs of Catholics in military service) are being forbidden from celebrating Mass, even on a volunteer basis.

If they violate this restriction, they face possible arrest. FOR CELEBRATING MASS. 

From John Schlageter, General Counsel for the Archdiocese:

There is a chronic shortage of active duty Catholic chaplains. While roughly 25% of the military is Catholic, Catholic priests make up only about 8% of the chaplain corps. That means approximately 275,000 men and women in uniform, and their families, are served by only 234 active-duty priests. The temporary solution to this shortage is to provide GS and contract priests. These men are employed by the government to ensure that a priest is available when an active duty Catholic Chaplain is not present. With the government shutdown, GS and contract priests who minister to Catholics on military bases worldwide are not permitted to work  not even to volunteer. During the shutdown, it is illegal for them to minister on base and they risk being arrested if they attempt to do so.

As an example, if a Catholic family has a Baptism scheduled at the base chapel at Langley AFB this weekend, unless they can locate a priest who is not a GS or contract priest, they should consider it cancelled. Likewise, a Marine who attends Sunday Mass at the Quantico Chapel will have to go elsewhere this weekend. If you are a Catholic stationed in Japan or Korea and are served by a Contract or GS priest, unless you speak Korean or Japanese and can find a church nearby, then you have no choice but to go without Mass this weekend. Until the Federal Government resumes normal operations, or an exemption is granted to contract or GS priests, Catholic services are indefinitely suspended at those worldwide installations served by contract and GS priests.

At a time when the military is considering alternative sources of funding for sporting events at the service academies, no one seems to be looking for funding to ensure the Free Exercise rights of Catholics in uniform. Why not?

This shutdown impacts Catholics in the military worldwide. In the DC-metro area, it specifically impacts bases like Quantico. On the Facebook page for the Archdiocese, Catholic military members commenting on the story are not happy. Comments include:

This is outrageous!!! Especially threatening them with arrest to voluntarily do their job.

Unbelievable! I was worried about this because our priest is contracted as well. It is bad enough to be furloughed but to not have a Mass to attend, is a real downer,

Just one example, a couple is getting married tomorrow at a large Air Force Base that is staffed by a Contract priest. That priest did all of their marriage prep, and has gotten to know the couple very well over the past few months. But with the shutdown, he cannot perform their wedding. Instead of the priest that the couple has come to know and love, an active duty priest has to be sent in to perform the wedding of two people who are strangers to him and he to them.

 Is anyone up there going to start a protest?! A rosary ?!?!? A nice Catholic riot maybe?! PLEEEAAASSEEE?! SOMEONE?! ANYONE?! Any real Carholics out there?!!!!???!

This is outrageous. It is a violation of the First Amendment. It is a prohibition of the free exercise of religion to order priests under penalty of arrest that they cannot volunteer their time to offer Mass to the faithful on base. This cannot be allowed to stand.

As of this writing, I have not yet received a response to my inquiry to the Archdiocese for Military Services as to what specific action steps we can take to get this problem addressed. Until we have a path to resolution, please share this story as widely as possible. Make people aware that Catholics serving our country are being forcibly denied access to the sacraments. These are the lengths the administration and the Democrats in Congress are willing to go to in order to continue inflicting as much pain as possible on the American people during the shutdown.

UPDATE  10/4/2013 @ 12:34PM: I received a response from the Military Archdiocese. Mr. Schlageter writes with a correction and additional information from the original release:

There will be Mass at Quantico because of the terms of service of the contract for the priest at Quantico. Nonetheless, 3 Masses have been cancelled at local Fort Belvoir. I have been told but cannot confirm that Mass has been cancelled at the Navy yard. In one situation a couple that is to be married at an Air Force Base this Saturday and did all of their preparation with a GS priest will now be married by an active duty priest who is being taken in from somewhere else. This means that the priest that the couple got to know over the past few months will not be able to witness their marriage. One priest in Virginia Beach will be celebrating Mass in a local park off base.

We are also learning that some chapel musicians will not be able to play at Sunday Mass during the furlough.

I think that the best thing people can do is to get the message out. I would suggest that they contact their local members of Congress, but in those cases where parishes are located next to a military base that will not have Sunday Mass, that people be kind and welcoming to their military brothers and sisters and their families.

Please do contact your local member of Congress and welcome our service members into your parishes. And continue to spread the message about these restrictions.

UPDATE  10/4/2013 @ 2:32PM: 

I just got word that while the Navy Yard is staffed with an active-duty priest who will not be impacted by the shutdown, the GS priest at the nearby Joint Base Anacostia-Bolling is furloughed. Since Anacostia-Bolling has the larger chapel, the active duty priest from Navy Yard will be celebrating Sunday Mass at Anacostia-Bolling instead of Navy Yard. The Catholic Community at the Navy Yard has been invited to attend Sunday Mass at Anacostia Bolling.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here is some really horrible news. Push all the shutdown news aside. This is important.
> 
> Chocolate makes your clothes SHRINK!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'll just stick with vanilla ice cream with caramel until you find out. I think it is just a rumor or scandal against chocolate lovers. :XD:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> MILITARY PRIESTS FACE ARREST FOR CELEBRATING MASS IN DEFIANCE OF SHUTDOWN
> BY STEVE SKOJEC
> 
> Our government is out of control.
> ...


I just sent the below "poem" my husband wrote on another post - thought I'd send it here so more of you can read it. In light of our illustrious leader closing all our world-wide military cemeteries, I feel this tribute my husband wrote honoring our fallen heroes is most appropriate. Nothing more need be said. If you can't clearly read it all what with the trees in the photo background, let me know & I'll type it in full again And, if you like this, we have another poem he wrote honoring a soldier who died at Normanndy. We've, more or less, adopted him. He & his family are now our family also. Don't feel it's appropriate to say "enjoy", but please take it to heart for our military. They deserve nothing less. We must never forget.
Georgiegirl


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll just stick with vanilla ice cream with caramel until you find out. I think it is just a rumor or scandal against chocolate lovers. :XD:


I agree with you . but may havae to join your caramel and vanilla ice cream group.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I just sent the below "poem" my husband wrote on another post - thought I'd send it here so more of you can read it. In light of our illustrious leader closing all our world-wide military cemeteries, I feel this tribute my husband wrote honoring our fallen heroes is most appropriate. Nothing more need be said. If you can't clearly read it all what with the trees in the photo background, let me know & I'll type it in full again And, if you like this, we have another poem he wrote honoring a soldier who died at Normanndy. We've, more or less, adopted him. He & his family are now our family also. Don't feel it's appropriate to say "enjoy", but please take it to heart for our military. They deserve nothing less. We must never forget.
> Georgiegirl


thank you thank you it is what we all need to remember.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> KPG I am not Catholic, but in my church, Pastors are independent contractors for Weddings and Funerals. The church has recommendations , but he will not be prevented from performing a wedding. The bride and groom will have to make their own arrangement with the church for its use.
> 
> This is unbelievable! He is trying to hurt as many people as possible.


Why would we not believe he would do this. He is what he is and is not going to change. I can not wait for the next Presidental election it can not come soon enough.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

And yes, that is the white cross for our soldier who died at Normandy.
Georgiegirl


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=726435524048891&set=a.164710663554716.42424.100000473512881&type=1&ref=nfhttps Wish I could remember how to post a pic. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> And yes, that is the white cross for our soldier who died at Normandy.
> Georgiegirl


GG, very special and very nice poem. Thank you for posting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=726435524048891&set=a.164710663554716.42424.100000473512881&type=1&ref=nfhttps Wish I could remember how to post a pic. :thumbup:


Oh that is so funny good one CB. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=726435524048891&set=a.164710663554716.42424.100000473512881&type=1&ref=nfhttps Wish I could remember how to post a pic. :thumbup:


... did it for you ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... did it for you ...


Thanks. That just cracks me up. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> i hope everyone on Kp reads what the it posted again today about our vets.
> 
> I was going to start a topic about the Honor flights after what she posted last night.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, the story about the vets going through the barricades was on our national news earlier in the week. I've seen the term "honor flights" mentioned, but I don't know what that means. When you're ready to post about it, I'd love to hear what you have to say,


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why would we not believe he would do this. He is what he is and is not going to change. I can not wait for the next Presidental election it can not come soon enough.


Unfortunately, the next election is not going to make the ninnies that voted for this donkey's behind in the first place (twice I might add which shows that they are twice as stupid) any smarter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Unfortunately, the next election is not going to make the ninnies that voted for this donkey's behind in the first place (twice I might add which shows that they are twice as stupid) any smarter.


Ah but one can dream can't one. Maybe after they see what is happening to their health care they may start to question what really is happening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah but one can dream can't one. Maybe after they see what is happening to their health care they may start to question what really is happening.


Nay they will still be blaming Bush.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nay they will still be blaming Bush.


ha ha ha, you are probably right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think Susan knows that the NSA is spying on all of us, and they are forcing Google and Apple as well as other companies to provide data on our transactions and communications.
> 
> Did you know that the new IOS7 for Apple has the programming for the newest I-phone 5? It also has programming for the next version, which will capture fingerprints. They will promote it as a safety feature, but it will be a available for tracking the owner of the phone as well.


Nice to see you Knit Crazy; how was your FL holiday?

There certainly isn't much that isn't known about internet and smart phone users now. The ads I see here are based on my region or topics that have recently been posted about


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi WCK will try and post some about the honor flight.

it was started to take veteran from world war two to Wshington DC to see the world War II memorial site. They are privately funded by donations and volunteers help with the trip. 
The veterans are flown to Washington and spend the day then that night they return home. They before leaving are given what is know as a care package. That package contins letters from friends love ones ect thanking them for their service. Then when they land at home they find friend and family and just people who care their as they come off plane cheering them.
It is a wonderful gift given to them as most have never seen the memorial . every state now has a honor flight.

I am hoping some time soon that they will do this for the Vietnam vets. too.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Here in Knoxville we've had many of the honor flights. It's a wonderful sight to behold. Many people at our airport to see them off & again to welcome them home. Nothing is too good for our bravest & best.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Here is some really horrible news. Push all the shutdown news aside. This is important.
> 
> Chocolate makes your clothes SHRINK!!!!!!
> 
> ...


That is a catastrophe; agree chocolate is a major food group. Love Maxine so will have to checkup on Aunty - can always use good advice.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah but one can dream can't one. Maybe after they see what is happening to their health care they may start to question what really is happening.


Ah, so THIS is the hope and change he was _really_ talking about all along!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well we can solve that problem buy bigger clothes.
> 
> Have to check out Aunty Acid.


checked her out - she's hilarious, a little more blunt than Maxine. Have to love this quote and can think of a few people that would benefit from the advice ----
"Some people need to use glue instead of lipstick"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I just sent the below "poem" my husband wrote on another post - thought I'd send it here so more of you can read it. In light of our illustrious leader closing all our world-wide military cemeteries, I feel this tribute my husband wrote honoring our fallen heroes is most appropriate. Nothing more need be said. If you can't clearly read it all what with the trees in the photo background, let me know & I'll type it in full again And, if you like this, we have another poem he wrote honoring a soldier who died at Normanndy. We've, more or less, adopted him. He & his family are now our family also. Don't feel it's appropriate to say "enjoy", but please take it to heart for our military. They deserve nothing less. We must never forget.
> Georgiegirl


That was a very heartfelt poem Georgie - your husband has a gift with words


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> checked her out - she's hilarious, a little more blunt than Maxine. Have to love this quote and can think of a few people that would benefit from the advice ----
> "Some people need to use glue instead of lipstick"


Oh I am glad you did that they are too too funny. Janey will be on to them too I just know it.

Love the some people need to use glue instead of lipstick. :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Let us remember what President George W. Bush said shortly after 9/11:
"There are evil people in this world".


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Here in Knoxville we've had many of the honor flights. It's a wonderful sight to behold. Many people at our airport to see them off & again to welcome them home. Nothing is too good for our bravest & best.


Isn't it wonderful to see them being honored. GG


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=726435524048891&set=a.164710663554716.42424.100000473512881&type=1&ref=nfhttps Wish I could remember how to post a pic. :thumbup:


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Let us remember what President George W. Bush said shortly after 9/11:
> "There are evil people in this world".


Yes but why are there so many now????? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope you all have a good night but eyes are closing up early tomorrow.

Take care and God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK will try and post some about the honor flight.
> 
> it was started to take veteran from world war two to Wshington DC to see the world War II memorial site. They are privately funded by donations and volunteers help with the trip.
> The veterans are flown to Washington and spend the day then that night they return home. They before leaving are given what is know as a care package. That package contins letters from friends love ones ect thanking them for their service. Then when they land at home they find friend and family and just people who care their as they come off plane cheering them.
> ...


Thanks Yarnie, I think that is a wonderful way to commemorate their service and for those who donate and volunteer, to express their appreciation. I'm glad your Dad had the chance to take his flight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Let us remember what President George W. Bush said shortly after 9/11:
> "There are evil people in this world".


Sadly that has always been the case. Evil is real and not just a concept


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a very heartfelt poem Georgie - your husband has a gift with words


Glad you "got it". Yes, he does have a gift. He's written a couple of others straight from the heart. The 1 about "our" WWII soldier who died at Normandy is awesome. He even wrote 1 for me! That 1 surely surprised me. Perhaps it runs in his family 'cause his brother came over today & had me type a "Love Story" he wrote in longhand for his precious wife who now has Alzheimer's. 
They've been together 62 years. She's the ONLY girl he ever dated. I think he needs to get their story "out there" somewhere, somehow. It truly is a love story for the ages. I'll tell you what's the truth, it was all I could do to continue typing & hold back the tears. His brother couldn't do likewise once he read the type written story. Thank God there are still good people in this world & he's 1 of them. I love him as if he were my own brother.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sadly that has always been the case. Evil is real and not just a concept


People don't believe in Satan anymore. He hasn't left he is still among us doing everything he can to kill steal and destroy.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but why are there so many now????? :XD: :XD: :XD:


Perhaps there have always been evil ones & we hear about them more now 'cause of our world wide communication - - - kind of like our KP forum. We get much "news" now from each other almost instantly as it's happening. WWII had it's axis of evil, but the whole world wasn't aware of it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> People don't believe in Satan anymore. He hasn't left he is still among us doing everything he can to kill steal and destroy.


Amen! I say Amen!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Glad you "got it". Yes, he does have a gift. He's written a couple of others straight from the heart. The 1 about "our" WWII soldier who died at Normandy is awesome. He even wrote 1 for me! That 1 surely surprised me. Perhaps it runs in his family 'cause his brother came over today & had me type a "Love Story" he wrote in longhand for his precious wife who now has Alzheimer's.
> They've been together 62 years. She's the ONLY girl he ever dated. I think he needs to get their story "out there" somewhere, somehow. It truly is a love story for the ages. I'll tell you what's the truth, it was all I could do to continue typing & hold back the tears. His brother couldn't do likewise once he read the type written story. Thank God there are still good people in this world & he's 1 of them. I love him as if he were my own brother.


Alzheimers is so sad for the family as the person they love slowly disappears, especially if it starts when they are still fairly young. I don't think I could have typed that story without tears either, but it was a great gift that you could give him and his family.

My grandmother had Alzheimers, but was already in her 90's when she was diagnosed, so it didn't seem as bad. Hubby's step mother also had it and that was more difficult for the family because FIL didn't accept it for a long time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> People don't believe in Satan anymore. He hasn't left he is still among us doing everything he can to kill steal and destroy.


I think the fact that so many people don't believe he actually exists is his most powerful weapon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Satan is only after ones that believe in God. He already has all of the others.


Sadly I know people who believe in God but think Satan is an allegory only


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm... on one hand you have a deranged woman who thinks Obama is "stalking" her--and on the other you have a claque of ultra-conservative ladies who believe our President and the Feds are monitoring their emails and phone lines, going through their tax returns with a fine-tooth comb, and sending drones to spy on them.
> 
> You have a valid point, KPG. Perhaps it's time for you and your cronies to take a long hard look at yourselves.


I have been nice on your lefty site so why don't you use the same courtesy instead of slamming as usual?

It is past time for you and your deranged cronies to turn on the lights & see the real truth about the Democrats.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> checked her out - she's hilarious, a little more blunt than Maxine. Have to love this quote and can think of a few people that would benefit from the advice ----
> "Some people need to use glue instead of lipstick"


Cute!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I got a message from a friend with this information today. I hadn't heard it on the news channels, so it is under wraps. If there was ever any doubt Obama is a Muslim, this proves that his values lie with this faith. He is trying to crush Catholicism, but promoting Muslim interests.

The International Museum of Muslim Cultures in Jackson, Mississippi is temporarily funded by President Obama.

Washington, DC  While up to 800,000 federal workers faced life without a paycheck as Day Two of the government shutdown kicked in, President Barack Obama held a press conference to announce that he is using his own money to open the federally funded International Museum of Muslim Cultures.

During this shutdown, people will have to deal with some of their favorite parks and museums being closed, Obama told reporters. Just keep in mind, they will always be there. The Grand Canyon and the Smithsonian are not going anywhere. Obama continued, The International Museum of Muslim Cultures is sacred. That is why I have taken it upon myself to use my own personal funds to re-open this historic piece of American culture.

The International Museum of Muslim Cultures closed its doors Tuesday as parts of the federal government shut down after Congress failed to reach an agreement on spending. On Monday, the Senate rejected the latest budget proposal from the House of Representatives. The fiscal standoff stems in large part from Republican attempts to block President Obamas healthcare initiative.

The Muslim community deserves our full acceptance and respect, Obama said. We have killed millions of Muslims overseas since the September 11th attacks. They are not all bad. In fact most of them are good. So during this shutdown, now is a great time to learn about the faith of Islam. I encourage all of you to celebrate the Muslim community, the Sunnah and the magic of the Quran. All of this can be found at the newly re-opened International Museum of Muslim Cultures.

Khaled Matei who is a member of the Muslim Brotherhoods Freedom and Justice Party told CNN he is pleased with Obama and his actions. I spoke with President Obama by telephone yesterday and personally thanked him for what he is doing for the Muslim community, Matei said. This is definitely a step in the right direction I explained to him. Praise Allah.

Obama finished the press conference explaining to reporters how thrilled he is to see the museum open again. Folks, this is a time to focus on things that are important to us in America. Sure, we would all like to see the government open, it just is not that simple. What is simple is me funding the International Museum of Muslim Cultures so that it can stay open during this horrible time in our nations history, all thanks to the echo chamber which is called the Tea Party.

The International Museum of Muslim Cultures is located at 201 E Pascagoula Street in Jackson, Mississippi. It is open Tuesday  Friday from 10:00 am  5:00 pm. The museum is closed Friday from 1:00 pm  3:00 pm in observance of the Jumah Prayer.

- See more at: http://nationalreport.net/obama-uses-money-open-muslim-museum-amid-government-shutdown/#sthash.TN7NvjVL.dpuf


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Gov. Walker Ignores Washington Order to Close Parks
> 
> Friday, 04 Oct 2013 03:57 PM By Dan Weil
> 
> ...


yeah a rebel with a cause. That's why recall election failed . Wisconsin you said it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Knit Crazy for this information.
> 
> I wonder why Obama can use his private money to keep this open, but it is illegal for other private money to be used to keep other memorials open. He will not allow volunteers to work. And Contracted Catholic Priests can face arrest if they volunteer to perform Catholic rites.
> 
> Are we looking at someone who wants to be king?


double that thanks . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a wonderful Wednesday. Met up with a friend that has common sense and much knowleged to impart on people who know how to listen and want to learn.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Both parties operate off a list of talking points when speaking to the media. I saw this today, and it should become the Republicans talking points. These points are Hugh Hewitt's and I found it on www.Townhall.com. It is smart, and a great way of positioning the current non-negotiation issue of Obama's WH:

1. Article One of the Constitution makes the Congress a separate-but-equal branch with the president. The president is not a king and cannot dictate terms. The House, especially, is the People's House, elected most often to most closely represent the views of the people.

2. We understand the president has had a horrible year, that he lost his big battles with Congress and lost a lot of face and self-confidence in the surrender to Syria and Russia, and we understand he is desperate for a win.

3. Acting like a schoolyard bully who got beat up and then looks for someone to pick on will not work with a separate but equal branch of government.

4. We have long known the president lacks basic skills when it comes to negotiating, but we aren't going to negotiate away our Article One duties and authority because the president is throwing a childish fit because Vladimir Putin embarrassed him.

5. We know most of the MSM is with the president and protecting his childishness from full scrutiny. We know they are doing the same for Harry Reid, though Senator Reid's infortunate melt-down with Dana Bash showed that not even the MSM can fully protect Senator Reid all the time. We believe the public already knows or will soon learn the score, and that we don't need the Manhattan-Beltway media elite to cheerlead for us since we have the Constitution on our side.

6. The real situation is this: The Republicans want the NIH opened to sick children and everyone served by it. We want the VA open to take care of veterans. We want the national parks and memorials open to everyone. We are appalled that the president has deemed the cemetery at Normandy non-essential. The last resting place of the men who saved Europe was essential in '44 and it is essential now. Recall Tom Hank's Captain John Miller's last words in that movie "Earn this"? Well, we won't be earning it if we surrender the Article One powers given us because the president demands we do, because he is throwing a fit, because he won't negotiate.

7. There are lots of solutions and combinations of solutions here, and we have often seen the Legislative and the Executive branches sit down at such moments and craft such solutions. Never before has a president said he would not negotiate with a separate but equal branch of government. The Speaker is the single man representing the People's House, and the president should be working with him, not taunting him in public; should be trying to offer solutions, not further dividing an already divided country.

8. So, again, we want to be crystal clear: The House is going to keep sending over to the Senate bills as particular needs arise to fix those needs, and Leader McConnell will keep trying to bring those solutions up for a vote. We think Harry Reid should take them up and ease the pain on Americans. We think the cemetery at Normandy should be open, just like the World War II Memorial and the Martin Luther King Memorial and especially the Lincoln Memorial should be open. We think the NIH and CDC should be functioning, and FEMA as hurrican season approaches. And we think we need to take serious steps to reform entitlements, repeal the widely recognized and disastrous Medical Device Tax, and treat Members of Congress an their staffs and members of the White House staff just the same as every other American by either bringing them under Obamacare or delaying the individual mandate one year. That is all on the table. Perhaps the president has other ideas though his only argument has been my way or the highway, the rule of one, the prerogatives of a king.

9. We don't do kings, Mr. President. Certainly not a year after a close election, a close election in which your opponent got 60 million votes and in which the People's House remained firmly in Republican hands. The country votd for divided government, for negotiations, for shared responsibility, not for you to dictate terms.

10. There will be no "clean CR" and a "straight debt limit hike." Period. That's what the president is demanding and that won't happen. The president is trying to scare markets and they should be scared because if he truly intends to bring about economic panic he is doing a fine job by demanding that the House abdicate its Constitutional role. We won't do that. The Constitution is more important than the CR, or the debt limit. The president is trying to reshape the Constitution at this moment of economic peril, using the media as his hammer, and threats and bullying as his saws. But it won't happen. And if the president does not change his rhetoric and his approach, the crisis that follows will be 100% on his head, and the American people will know it, and history will record it.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

deleted


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So two (three if one counts KC, the original poster) have now failed the acid test that indicates at least minimal brain function. Step right up, ladies--who want to be next?


go check out the FBI or CIA hear they are looking for a few women to serve their cause. It only requires a mouth that can open and close, no need to use brain as there is no requirement there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

medusa said:


> Too late - I am already doubled over with fits of laughter, Susan!!!


My God Bless you this day and forever. May he give you the peace and love you so desire and lead you to his truths.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> A few women? Excellent--looks like there will be full employment for you, KC, AND Joey. Of course if any more of your cronies show up to endorse the post you may have to draw lots--but hey, that's the breaks.


May God give you the peace you seek and are not finding in your life. Father I ask you in Jesus name to give this person your truth and that she will come to you in the way her faith was taught to her. Let her angry turn to love, and give her the peace she needs for this day.

Amen


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to apologize to you for my answer. I stuck out in angry and I know that is not what Jesus taught me to do.

So God forgive me and please help me not to do it again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to apologize to you for may answer. I streak out in angry and I know that is not what Jesus taught me to do.
> 
> So God forgive me and please help me not to do it again.


Thank you, Yarnie. All sarcasm aside--you are very sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thank you, Yarnie. All sarcasm aside--you are very sweet.


Thank you Susan I hope we can learn to except our differences and find common ground.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Yarnie IS a very sweet lady - we have exchanged a couple of PMs and I think she is lovely person.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you Susan I hope we can learn to except our differences and find common ground.


Given the political situation I'm not sure that's possible, but it would be nice to think so.

Anyway, in the interests of peace I've deleted my posts--sorry for the disruption, folks. Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Given the political situation I'm not sure that's possible, but it would be nice to think so.
> 
> Anyway, in the interests of peace I've deleted my posts--sorry for the disruption, folks. Enjoy your Saturday!


I also deleted mine for the same reason.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

medusa said:


> Yarnie IS a very sweet lady - we have exchanged a couple of PMs and I think she is lovely person.


It would seem so, Medusa--it's not easy to keep one's temper when provoked, or to apologize when we fail. Yarnie sets us a good example in that way, and it's hard not to follow her lead.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

medusa said:


> Yarnie IS a very sweet lady - we have exchanged a couple of PMs and I think she is lovely person.


Yes we have and I am very proud of you and what you have had to over come in your life but carry on.

How did you do in your last marathon???


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It would seem so, Medusa--it's not easy to keep one's temper when provoked, or to apologize when we fail. Yarnie sets us a good example in that way, and it's hard not to follow her lead.


When I am wrong, I admit it!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we have and I am very proud of you and what you have had to over come in your life but carry on.
> 
> How did you do in your last marathon???


Oh, thanks for asking! I believe it was 3 hours 18 mins and 42 secs - it was my first so the next should have a bit better time!I have another coming up in 3 weeks on 10/20. It is in the southern part of the state - I never get to that area. Battleship Cove is right there and HOPEFULLY it will be open on Sunday, and my friend (she my coach and driver!) will want to take the time go on board. I'll keep you posted and I hope you enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all my dear friends on DD&P, if you are upset with me for what I just did I am sorry if you may feel this way.
But I want a place for us to share. I want you KC to voice your opinion with out being attack. 
I want to hear about your day and what you are doing. I want to hear about Thumper and her new grandbaby's to come. I want Janie to not get so upset she get sicker. I want Joeys knowledge so I can learn.I want WCk who can say words with out stirring the pot, I want Bumkins love of every one, I want KGP's talent with her skills, I want GG's intersting post about her life. Ru knittings words, Solw gals, joy. You all are special to me. 

But most of all I want peace for those who do not agree with us. We have all seem to be on the edge of angry and we all know we are made in God's image. All of us, Have a right to say how we feel . I think of you all with love and kindness so if I have hurt you with what I have done this morning forgive me. But I said it before. I don't want to leave this earth a angry bitter person. I want to have joy and peace and laughter and kindness when I leave.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a wonderful Wednesday. Met up with a friend that has common sense and much knowleged to impart on people who know how to listen and want to learn.


glad you had such a good day with your friend


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To all my dear friends on DD&P, if you are upset with me for what I just did I am sorry if you may feel this way.
> But I want a place for us to share. I want you KC to voice your opinion with out being attack.
> I want to hear about your day and what you are doing. I want to hear about Thumper and her new grandbaby's to come. I want Janie to not get so upset she get sicker. I want Joeys knowledge so I can learn.I want WCk who can say words with out stirring the pot, I want Bumkins love of every one, I want KGP's talent with her skills, I want GG's intersting post about her life. Ru knittings words, Solw gals, joy. You all are special to me.
> 
> But most of all I want peace for those who do not agree with us. We have all seem to be on the edge of angry and we all know we are made in God's image. All of us, Have a right to say how we feel . I think of you all with love and kindness so if I have hurt you with what I have done this morning forgive me. But I said it before. I don't want to leave this earth a angry bitter person. I want to have joy and peace and laughter and kindness when I leave.


Yarnie, you're a very special lady and I'm so glad that I've got to know you - love you. God bless you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sadly I know people who believe in God but think Satan is an allegory only


Me too. How can they believe in good and evil? Because God is the good side where did evil come from then if not satan?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all my dear friends on DD&P, if you are upset with me for what I just did I am sorry if you may feel this way.
> But I want a place for us to share. I want you KC to voice your opinion with out being attack.
> I want to hear about your day and what you are doing. I want to hear about Thumper and her new grandbaby's to come. I want Janie to not get so upset she get sicker. I want Joeys knowledge so I can learn.I want WCk who can say words with out stirring the pot, I want Bumkins love of every one, I want KGP's talent with her skills, I want GG's intersting post about her life. Ru knittings words, Solw gals, joy. You all are special to me.
> 
> But most of all I want peace for those who do not agree with us. We have all seem to be on the edge of angry and we all know we are made in God's image. All of us, Have a right to say how we feel . I think of you all with love and kindness so if I have hurt you with what I have done this morning forgive me. But I said it before. I don't want to leave this earth a angry bitter person. I want to have joy and peace and laughter and kindness when I leave.


Why would we be upset with you? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am not upset with you Yarnie. I am totally disgusted with Obama and his administration. I am also disgusted with this group of Libs, who attack Conservatives and people who have not made their political position known, but point up the pain of a government shutdown. Yesterday Medusa, Jelun2, Cheeky, and some others ripped into MsMallo on A Government Shutdown ... . She was in distress about the cutoff of funds to her ex-serviceman husband, who is now in medical school and will return to service on its completion. She had tried to qualify for Medicaid, but was turned down because she had a 10-year old car. She and her 4 kids, need medical coverage, but Obamacare was more than doubling her healthcare costs. 

She sounded desperate, and the Libs piled onto her. They are despicable. Unfortunately, there will be many in her shoes. I hope some of these Libs experience the Obama pain. They need to put themselves in these people's shoes and get a heart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am not upset with you Yarnie. I am totally disgusted with Obama and his administration. I am also disgusted with this group of Libs, who attack Conservatives and people who have not made their political position known, but point up the pain of a government shutdown. Yesterday Medusa, Jelun2, Cheeky, and some others ripped into MsMallo on A Government Shutdown ... . She was in distress about the cutoff of funds to her ex-serviceman husband, who is now in medical school and will return to service on its completion. She had tried to qualify for Medicaid, but was turned down because she had a 10-year old car. She and her 4 kids, need medical coverage, but Obamacare was more than doubling her healthcare costs.
> 
> She sounded desperate, and the Libs piled onto her. They are despicable. Unfortunately, there will be many in her shoes. I hope some of these Libs experience the Obama pain. They need to put themselves in these people's shoes and get a heart.


Oh no! Poor MsMallo. I agree.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am not upset with you Yarnie. I am totally disgusted with Obama and his administration. I am also disgusted with this group of Libs, who attack Conservatives and people who have not made their political position known, but point up the pain of a government shutdown. Yesterday Medusa, Jelun2, Cheeky, and some others ripped into MsMallo on A Government Shutdown ... . She was in distress about the cutoff of funds to her ex-serviceman husband, who is now in medical school and will return to service on its completion. She had tried to qualify for Medicaid, but was turned down because she had a 10-year old car. She and her 4 kids, need medical coverage, but Obamacare was more than doubling her healthcare costs.
> 
> She sounded desperate, and the Libs piled onto her. They are despicable. Unfortunately, there will be many in her shoes. I hope some of these Libs experience the Obama pain. They need to put themselves in these people's shoes and get a heart.


I am so so proud of you for sticking up for her. You are a very special lady. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for understanding what I said.

I don't know if any of you beleive in miracles. 

But believe me I came on here and saw what was happening and put on some nasty words.

It was if Jesus took over this computer from me and the words just came out not what I was feeling, but what he wanted me to feel. Those were his words and not mine. 
I still can not believe what happen and how it happen. 
But I want you to know that it was not me honest.
I am glad you can understand. 
His hand was in every word.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I also forgot to say something about LOL and her straight forward thoughts and she is funny too. Also dear dear Bonnie what would I do with out her joy of life.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, you're a very special lady and I'm so glad that I've got to know you - love you. God bless you.


True, Yarnie is a very special person to have for a friend! Sending hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Poor MsMallo. I agree.


I want to read their hateful words so where is the site? Thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so proud of you for sticking up for her. You are a very special lady. :thumbup:


Me too. With the Libs you mentioned, I can only imagine the hate they fostered upon MsMallo. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You know I Love you as a sister.


Then you are I are sisters as well! In fact, there is an awesome Brotherhood of Sisters here on Denim and KP! :-D

I like 'brotherhood of sisters"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I just sent the below "poem" my husband wrote on another post - thought I'd send it here so more of you can read it. In light of our illustrious leader closing all our world-wide military cemeteries, I feel this tribute my husband wrote honoring our fallen heroes is most appropriate. Nothing more need be said. If you can't clearly read it all what with the trees in the photo background, let me know & I'll type it in full again And, if you like this, we have another poem he wrote honoring a soldier who died at Normanndy. We've, more or less, adopted him. He & his family are now our family also. Don't feel it's appropriate to say "enjoy", but please take it to heart for our military. They deserve nothing less. We must never forget.
> Georgiegirl


Thank you for posting & thank your husband for writing this for our fallen heroes. God Bless all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah but one can dream can't one. Maybe after they see what is happening to their health care they may start to question what really is happening.


Unfortunately I don't think so. Jimmy Kimmel did his version of the man on the street interview. He asked a number of people the question: which would you prefer: Obamacare or the Affordable Care Act? These people are his fan base. They all knew who he was and were all happy to talk to him. The segment showed about 7 people answering the question on air. 1 out of the 7 picked Obamacare, the rest chose the ACA as their preference. Not surprisingly, the reasons were because the ACA was affordable and Obamacare was not. The one that picked Obamacare said it was the least confusing of the two. This is the intelligence level of the people that voted for Obama.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> When I am wrong, I admit it!


If politics were not in the way, we would be friends as you sound as if you are a very nice person. It takes guts to eat crow which I don't enjoy the taste but sometimes it is necessary.

Thank you for being nice at least we seem to have crafts in common. Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Then you are I are sisters as well! In fact, there is an awesome Brotherhood of Sisters here on Denim and KP! :-D
> 
> I like 'brotherhood of sisters"


Excellent words for us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> checked her out - she's hilarious, a little more blunt than Maxine. Have to love this quote and can think of a few people that would benefit from the advice ----
> "Some people need to use glue instead of lipstick"


That's my Aunty. I love the "glue instead of lipstick". Will definitely remember that one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I got a message from a friend with this information today. I hadn't heard it on the news channels, so it is under wraps. If there was ever any doubt Obama is a Muslim, this proves that his values lie with this faith. He is trying to crush Catholicism, but promoting Muslim interests.
> 
> The International Museum of Muslim Cultures in Jackson, Mississippi is temporarily funded by President Obama.
> 
> ...


This is so unbelievable. The President of the United States won't keep America's monuments and museums open, but will spend his own money to keep a Muslim museum open? No act of Congress is needed, if Obama wants to do something, he'll just do it. I'm so glad Obama acknowledges this as a horrible time in our history, and that the only thing he can do is pay for the Muslim museum to stay open. I'll stay clear of the stampede to Jackson, Mississippi as millions go visit. Can you just imagine the highway gridlock that will happen?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am not upset with you Yarnie. I am totally disgusted with Obama and his administration. I am also disgusted with this group of Libs, who attack Conservatives and people who have not made their political position known, but point up the pain of a government shutdown. Yesterday Medusa, Jelun2, Cheeky, and some others ripped into MsMallo on A Government Shutdown ... . She was in distress about the cutoff of funds to her ex-serviceman husband, who is now in medical school and will return to service on its completion. She had tried to qualify for Medicaid, but was turned down because she had a 10-year old car. She and her 4 kids, need medical coverage, but Obamacare was more than doubling her healthcare
> 
> She sounded desperate, and the Libs piled onto her. They are despicable. Unfortunately, there will be many in her shoes. I hope some of these Libs experience the Obama pain. They need to put themselves in these people's shoes and get a heart.


Yes the lefties were hateful as usual. No one is allowed an opinion but those ladies. Shameful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Gov. Walker Ignores Washington Order to Close Parks
> 
> Friday, 04 Oct 2013 03:57 PM By Dan Weil
> 
> ...


The roads to Mt. Rushmore were to be closed as part of the shutdown. Since the road(s) that lead to Mt. Rushmore are state roads, the state is keeping them open.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Deleted


I'm a bit confused & still working my way through all our KP postings & such. Explain to me what this "Deleted" means. Did you delete these posts yourself? Did someone else delete them? Administration? Would very much appreciate any info.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm a bit confused & still working my way through all our KP postings & such. Explain to me what this "Deleted" means. Did you delete these posts yourself? Did someone else delete them? Administration? Would very much appreciate any info.


Well, only Admin can remove posts--but we do have the option of editing our own for an hour or so after they go up, and that's what I chose to do. I'd been sparring with KnitCrazy in typical fashion, but seeing Yarnie get pulled in, lose her temper, then offer a heartfelt apology for it somehow got to me. She's very sweet, and I admire her efforts to live up to her religion.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hiya my KP friends....how have you all been?
Did anyone try my autumn spice cake recipe I posted last month? I`m making it again tomorrow. It`s my hubbys fave cake now.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya my KP friends....how have you all been?
> Did anyone try my autumn spice cake recipe I posted last month? I`m making it again tomorrow. It`s my hubbys fave cake now.


I wendyBee what have you been up to?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The roads to Mt. Rushmore were to be closed as part of the shutdown. Since the road(s) that lead to Mt. Rushmore are state roads, the state is keeping them open.


I think the pres has ordered all these shut-downs in order to put more blame on the Republicans! He is such a joke!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Blessings to you, Joeysomma in your sorrow.



joeysomma said:


> I have some sad news to share. If you remember I gave some of my stash of yarn and fabric to missionaries in Mali. Pete, age 61 passed away on Monday. It was from pneumonia. It was not from one of the terrorist groups, so their area is still safe. The Lord must have said Pete's work on earth was done and it was time for him to come home.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya my KP friends....how have you all been?
> Did anyone try my autumn spice cake recipe I posted last month? I`m making it again tomorrow. It`s my hubbys fave cake now.


I did! I made it last Sunday for a dinner party. I used apple pie spice and added some orange extract in addition to the recipe ingredients - it was fantastic!

I'll be making it again very soon. (I posted last week about it but want to thank you again!)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What a giggle. Now Thumper has some embroidery to do.



Janeway said:


> Hope memory serves me right but this is for you Thumper & the twins.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did! I make it last Sunday for a dinner party. I used apple pie spice and added some orange extract in addition to the recipe ingredients - it was fantastic!
> 
> I'll be making it again very soon. (I posted last week about it but want to thank you again!)


That`s excellent kpg. Did you make a frosting for it? If so, what kind? 
I`m torn between buying a cream cheese frosting, or a plain vanilla frosting and add my own orange zest to it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s excellent kpg. Did you make a frosting for it? If so, what kind?
> I`m torn between buying a cream cheese frosting, or a plain vanilla frosting and add my own orange zest to it.


No frosting - I don't like it. Just the Karo syrup and about 3 tblsps grated orange peel spread over the warm cake. Everyone loved it, and we had no leftovers.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I wendyBee what have you been up to?


Hiya Jane....have been knitting up a storm on 3 knitted afghan projects. Two of which I need to get finished by Christmas, and the 3rd one (a baby afghan) by January.
The weather here has been glorious...even nicer than June/July/August, so I`ve been taking advantage of the nice weather and been cutting brush and cleaning up the front and back yard ready for winter.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Janeway said:


> If politics were not in the way, we would be friends as you sound as if you are a very nice person. It takes guts to eat crow which I don't enjoy the taste but sometimes it is necessary.
> 
> Thank you for being nice at least we seem to have crafts in common. Hugs.


I think you are right! I will always admit when I am wrong and would NEVER intentionally hurt someone's feelings. Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

medusa said:


> I think you are right! I will always admit when I am wrong and would NEVER intentionally hurt someone's feelings. Thanks for your kindness.


But you were willing and DID lie and hurt people's feelings to benefit and agree with your Liberal buddies didn't you.

Not trying to start an argument, but you lied about the collection of funds to buy a floral arrangement for Ingried's husband who passed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

medusa said:


> I think you are right! I will always admit when I am wrong and would NEVER intentionally hurt someone's feelings. Thanks for your kindness.


 :thumbup:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> I think you are right! I will always admit when I am wrong and would NEVER intentionally hurt someone's feelings. Thanks for your kindness.


I really don't enjoy fighting either but sometimes words just gets into my craw & I let the anger fly which is not good for my heart so I do enjoy pictures as they say a thousand words!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No frosting - I don't like it. Just the Karo syrup and about 3 tblsps grated orange peel spread over the warm cake. Everyone loved it, and we had no leftovers.


What page is that cake as I must have missed it! Thanks


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> Thank you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> What page is that cake as I must have missed it! Thanks


Here you go Jane....I found it at last. It`s on page 23

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201867-23.html


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This was taken from my front porch here in West Virginia Saturday at 7pm. What a gorgeous view huh, and the sky is so beautiful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here you go Jane....I found it at last. It`s on page 23
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201867-23.html


Thanks, hugs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. How can they believe in good and evil? Because God is the good side where did evil come from then if not satan?


Those that I've met don't really believe in evil - they say bad things are done through ignorance or abuse or influence of drugs or alcohol and not because of a real evil presence. It makes it easier for them to make excuses for evil behaviour


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Jane....have been knitting up a storm on 3 knitted afghan projects. Two of which I need to get finished by Christmas, and the 3rd one (a baby afghan) by January.
> The weather here has been glorious...even nicer than June/July/August, so I`ve been taking advantage of the nice weather and been cutting brush and cleaning up the front and back yard ready for winter.


Be sure to post them when you are finished. Happy knitting!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

This is so on target. Hope you can open it, see it and hear it.

http://safeshare.tv/w/VoDMsZIpqC


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie here is something made out of the tizzy yarn.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204836-1.html


I love it! Looks like a Christmas tree with snow on it. Isn't that yarn great?!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is so on target. Hope you can open it, see it and hear it.
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/VoDMsZIpqC


Too many in the wagon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This was taken from my front porch here in West Virginia Saturday at 7pm. What a gorgeous view huh, and the sky is so beautiful.


I would like if i can come and sit on your porch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Too many in the wagon.


I could not hear it but used close captions. Having trouble with net work and hearing so something on Computer is acting up.

But I think all of us on here are pulling the wagon.
But it is getting harder to pull as more jump on it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This was taken from my front porch here in West Virginia Saturday at 7pm. What a gorgeous view huh, and the sky is so beautiful.


you do have a beautiful view; nice photo


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like if i can come and sit on your porch.


You would be welcome anytime yarny. And everyone else of course.
I had to admit my fave season of them all is fall, followed closely by spring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine too Wendy. How did your waffles turn out. Did you son like them?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I made it and substituted chunky apple sauce for the water and left out the brown sugar. We loved how the orange came through. I served it with rum whipped cream. Very very good.



WendyBee said:


> Hiya my KP friends....how have you all been?
> Did anyone try my autumn spice cake recipe I posted last month? I`m making it again tomorrow. It`s my hubbys fave cake now.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I got a message from a friend with this information today. I hadn't heard it on the news channels, so it is under wraps. If there was ever any doubt Obama is a Muslim, this proves that his values lie with this faith. He is trying to crush Catholicism, but promoting Muslim interests.
> 
> The International Museum of Muslim Cultures in Jackson, Mississippi is temporarily funded by President Obama.
> 
> ...


This report is a total lie. The National Report is a satirical site.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine too Wendy. How did your waffles turn out. Did you son like them?


Oh my goodness bumpy, my waffles are a massive hit here. The first time I used this waffle iron I doubled a recipe I had. I managed to freeze some for my son who loved them.
Then last night, I didn`t know what to make for dinner. I had a chest freezer full of food, but didn`t know what to make. I asked my youngest son what he wanted, and he decided on waffles.
So I whipped up some batter and made a total of 16 waffles. They were light and fluffy because I whipped the egg whites to a stiff peak, and stirred them in before I poured them into the iron. 
And as I was making them I thought..."oh no I forget to buy some Sprite for the batter again". I keep meaning to buy some but I always forget.
The end result was lovely though and I`m experimenting with different ingredients. Had to buy more flour today as I ran out last night LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is so on target. Hope you can open it, see it and hear it.
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/VoDMsZIpqC


Very good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh my goodness bumpy, my waffles are a massive hit here. The first time I used this waffle iron I doubled a recipe I had. I managed to freeze some for my son who loved them.
> Then last night, I didn`t know what to make for dinner. I had a chest freezer full of food, but didn`t know what to make. I asked my youngest son what he wanted, and he decided on waffles.
> So I whipped up some batter and made a total of 16 waffles. They were light and fluffy because I whipped the egg whites to a stiff peak, and stirred them in before I poured them into the iron.
> And as I was making them I thought..."oh no I forget to buy some Sprite for the batter again". I keep meaning to buy some but I always forget.
> The end result was lovely though and I`m experimenting with different ingredients. Had to buy more flour today as I ran out last night LOL


Those sound so yummy. Anything that works for you do it. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You would be welcome anytime yarny. And everyone else of course.
> I had to admit my fave season of them all is fall, followed closely by spring.


I feel the same about the seasons. Now to find your picture!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You would be welcome anytime yarny. And everyone else of course.
> I had to admit my fave season of them all is fall, followed closely by spring.


What a beautiful, peaceful picture. Reminds me of my home state of Maryland, close to West Virginia.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Those waffles sound great!

By the way, I just got back from a visit with the kiddo in my avatar - and his mom and dad and 4 siblings. I am EXHAUSTED! It was so much fun. Their youngest is 14 months old - just a doll. Always wants me to pick her up and then she snuggles. So - of course I always pick her up. 

We went for the two big boys' Grandparents Day. Fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Those waffles sound great!
> 
> By the way, I just got back from a visit with the kiddo in my avatar - and his mom and dad and 4 siblings. I am EXHAUSTED! It was so much fun. Their youngest is 14 months old - just a doll. Always wants me to pick her up and then she snuggles. So - of course I always pick her up.
> 
> We went for the two big boys' Grandparents Day. Fun!


I was wondering where you were. Glad you had fun!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> This is so on target. Hope you can open it, see it and hear it.
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/VoDMsZIpqC


This is excellent KC. I really like him (Dinesh) and his ability to explain to those who don't understand using simple parables.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Those waffles sound great!
> 
> By the way, I just got back from a visit with the kiddo in my avatar - and his mom and dad and 4 siblings. I am EXHAUSTED! It was so much fun. Their youngest is 14 months old - just a doll. Always wants me to pick her up and then she snuggles. So - of course I always pick her up.
> 
> We went for the two big boys' Grandparents Day. Fun!


glad to hear you had a nice visit with the grands Bonnie. What was happening for Grandparents Day?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> glad to hear you had a nice visit with the grands Bonnie. What was happening for Grandparents Day?


Thanks, WCK. It was very simple - just lunch and the Book Fair. We had a great time.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Those waffles sound great!
> 
> By the way, I just got back from a visit with the kiddo in my avatar - and his mom and dad and 4 siblings. I am EXHAUSTED! It was so much fun. Their youngest is 14 months old - just a doll. Always wants me to pick her up and then she snuggles. So - of course I always pick her up.
> 
> We went for the two big boys' Grandparents Day. Fun!


What a handsome grandchild you have bon, he`s a real sweetie.
I`m glad you had a wonderful day - you deserve it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. It was very simple - just lunch and the Book Fair. We had a great time.


Never dreamed I'd love a little boy like I do my GS - always had little girls in my life.....but....when that little boy came into my life....BAM! Greatest "guy" love of my life! No doubt in my mind he's my forever love.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Was at my favorite fiber festival yesterday. Wasn't too bad, bought some roving to spin. But I might have pre-ordered 4-5 pounds other roving. It was so hot. Worked at the Fiber Gathering Booth and helped people wind balls of yarn from their skeins. Some people were so excited, they had never bought a skein of yarn before and we helped them ball it. The excitement on their faces with anticipation was wonderful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Was at my favorite fiber festival yesterday. Wasn't too bad, bought some roving to spin. But I might have pre-ordered 4-5 pounds other roving. It was so hot. Worked at the Fiber Gathering Booth and helped people wind balls of yarn from their skeins. Some people were so excited, they had never bought a skein of yarn before and we helped them ball it. The excitement on their faces with anticipation was wonderful.


I would love to go to a fiber festival. Lucky you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> What a handsome grandchild you have bon, he`s a real sweetie.
> I`m glad you had a wonderful day - you deserve it.


Thanks, WendyBee.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WendyBee.


He is adorable. Lucky you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He is adorable. Lucky you!


Thanks, Lukelucy. I do feel very lucky.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now I want waffles so hungrey this am. But don't feel like making them besides the way I made my coffee this am do not feel like screwing any more up.

Oh Bon you lucky lady and yes GG boys are wonderful when young the only problem is they grow up. 

LOL you sure had a fun day. Seems you made a lot of people very happy learning about yarn.
I bet in the heat the wool was sticking to everything. You you need more roving you should start your own shop. 

Love fall but spring with new growth plus I havae the added advantage of seeing things I didn't know I planted, or things i did not expect to see again, I do have a nice brown thumb it works for me. 
Grandparents day was a lunch at school. plus children put on program. Loved every miniute of it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

All 4 seasons have good/bad points about it yarny, but fall and spring are definitely 2 of my faves. 
I love snuggling under the bed covers in the winter watching the snow fall outside. I love summer because of the nice weather, but this summer has been a total washout.It`s warmer here today than it was in June/July/August. And according to the Farmers Almanac, it will be a really brutal winter in 2013/2014.

Looks like it`s the last day of an Indian summer here in WV, so I`m taking advantage of it. I`m on my 2nd load of laundry to hang out on my washing line, and will spend most of the day outside clearing brush and getting ready for winter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> All 4 seasons have good/bad points about it yarny, but fall and spring are definitely 2 of my faves.
> I love snuggling under the bed covers in the winter watching the snow fall outside. I love summer because of the nice weather, but this summer has been a total washout.It`s warmer here today than it was in June/July/August. And according to the Farmers Almanac, it will be a really brutal winter in 2013/2014.
> 
> Looks like it`s the last day of an Indian summer here in WV, so I`m taking advantage of it. I`m on my 2nd load of laundry to hang out on my washing line, and will spend most of the day outside clearing brush and getting ready for winter.


Yes first snow fall nice and at christmas then can move along as far as I am condsired.
Did you see the amount of snow that hit Colo,Utah and Wy. This early in year. Think you are right winter will be hard on all. 
Do you live in the moutains in VG? If you do how do you do in bad weather?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It is rather worrying yarny that the Rockies, Utah and WY have snow so early. It doesn`t auger good for the winter. Maybe the ski resorts will benefit but that`s about it lol.
We live high up here in the WV mountains,....real country living. Our street is 4 miles long, and it`s a one lane paved street for 1.5 miles, then it goes to two lanes for about 6 miles onto the highways.
The two lane streets and highways gets graded pretty regularly. Sometimes we`ll get lucky during a particular heavy snowstorm and we`ll get a snow plough in the street because of the school buses passing through.
I am dreading this winter yarny I must admit. Last year we lost power for 10 days because of superstorm Sandy. We got heavy snow the end of October too which is unusual. I just hope we won`t get a repeat of it this October.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Was at my favorite fiber festival yesterday. Wasn't too bad, bought some roving to spin. But I might have pre-ordered 4-5 pounds other roving. It was so hot. Worked at the Fiber Gathering Booth and helped people wind balls of yarn from their skeins. Some people were so excited, they had never bought a skein of yarn before and we helped them ball it. The excitement on their faces with anticipation was wonderful.


Sounds like a great day spending time with other fiber lovers; I love seeing all the excitement and enthusiasm too. You showed great restraint in only picking up some roving (maybe memories of all the yarn you just finished sorting?)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> All 4 seasons have good/bad points about it yarny, but fall and spring are definitely 2 of my faves.
> I love snuggling under the bed covers in the winter watching the snow fall outside. I love summer because of the nice weather, but this summer has been a total washout.It`s warmer here today than it was in June/July/August. And according to the Farmers Almanac, it will be a really brutal winter in 2013/2014.
> 
> Looks like it`s the last day of an Indian summer here in WV, so I`m taking advantage of it. I`m on my 2nd load of laundry to hang out on my washing line, and will spend most of the day outside clearing brush and getting ready for winter.


I hope the Almanac is wrong Wendy, and that your winter won't be too bad. I remember many brutal prairie winters when we lived in Alberta, but the winters on Vancouver Island aren't too bad by comparison (of course long time residents have a different view of it!). We get some snow, but it usually doesn't stay long before it turns to rain and all washes away - sometimes problems with flooding and ice buildup.

The worst winter we had here was 2008/09 - more snow than anyone remembered and not enough equipment to remove it and ran out of places to put it since it couldn't be piled up anywhere near the rivers. Some of the parking lots still had ice mounds melting in July.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope the Almanac is wrong Wendy, and that your winter won't be too bad. I remember many brutal prairie winters when we lived in Alberta, but the winters on Vancouver Island aren't too bad by comparison (of course long time residents have a different view of it!). We get some snow, but it usually doesn't stay long before it turns to rain and all washes away - sometimes problems with flooding and ice buildup.
> 
> The worst winter we had here was 2008/09 - more snow than anyone remembered and not enough equipment to remove it and ran out of places to put it since it couldn't be piled up anywhere near the rivers. Some of the parking lots still had ice mounds melting in July.


I heard that the Almanac says it's going to be a rough winter, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard that the Almanac says it's going to be a rough winter, too.


Yes, our wooly worms are black which according to the old timers meant a bad winter with lots of snow, sleet & ice.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, our wooly worms are black which according to the old timers meant a bad winter with lots of snow, sleet & ice.


The wooly worms are all black here too Jane. I saw one a few days ago on the front porch, and at first I thought it was a black soda bottle top because it was all curled up. I went to pick it up to throw it in the trash can and it moved. It made me jump a mile lol


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My friend told me that because we skipped fall this year we will go directly to a severe winter. Hope she is wrong. She's an Amish lady and her weather predictions have been more right than wrong in the past.



Lukelucy said:


> I heard that the Almanac says it's going to be a rough winter, too.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Around this area it's said for every morning fog we have in August we'll have a heavy snowfall & it was foggy just about every Aug. morn. Yikes! Oh well, if the snowfall is bad 'nough & the roads are bad 'nough, the GKs won't have to go to school a few days. At least someone locally will be happy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, our wooly worms are black which according to the old timers meant a bad winter with lots of snow, sleet & ice.


Love this sign. It's right! Thanks Janeway!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The wooly worms are all black here too Jane. I saw one a few days ago on the front porch, and at first I thought it was a black soda bottle top because it was all curled up. I went to pick it up to throw it in the trash can and it moved. It made me jump a mile lol


What is a wooly worm???


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> What is a wooly worm???


A very thick caterpillar.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A very thick caterpillar.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Oh! I think I might have seen some here, now that I know what they are. And come to think about it, it has been a long time since I have seen any.

Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Around this area it's said for every morning fog we have in August we'll have a heavy snowfall & it was foggy just about every Aug. morn. Yikes! Oh well, if the snowfall is bad 'nough & the roads are bad 'nough, the GKs won't have to go to school a few days. At least someone locally will be happy!


Oh, yes - snow days!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My youngest son graduated from high school May 31st this year - so no more snow days for him. 
But now he`s working, if it snows on the day he works - he has to go in. Unless it`s blizzard type weather. Last winter it snowed a lot, but he still managed to get into work thankfully.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s been such a beautiful day today. We`ve had quite a few leaves on the ground, so hubby used the lawn tractor to mulch them. We should get some great grass next year.

I spent most of the day today clearing brush and putting it on the bonfire ready to burn. The stack was taller than me by the end of the day.
My back and shoulders are aching now. It`s supposed to rain tomorrow so I`m just going to take it easy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's nice to take it easy after a day of accomplishing something! Enjoy your rainy day!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This pic made me laugh out loud.

:mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This pic made me laugh out loud.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Oh my what your poor husband has to put up with  you really should leave him a snack or meal if you plan to be gone that long.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Our caterpillars up here are called Wooly bears.

they are brown with a black stripe down the middle. I can't remember but think it is if they have wide stripes we are suppose to have a bad winter. Have not seen one yet, will have to wait until mid Octber.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This pic made me laugh out loud.
> 
> :mrgreen:


she needs to teach the poor fellow to knit, or at least to help choose yarn


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> My friend told me that because we skipped fall this year we will go directly to a severe winter. Hope she is wrong. She's an Amish lady and her weather predictions have been more right than wrong in the past.


Nothing for us to skip seasons. It could be 90 one day then snow the next with a tornado in between. Never put up the shorts or flip flops anymore. It was almost 90 yesterday and 59 this morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Our caterpillars up here are called Wooly bears.
> 
> they are brown with a black stripe down the middle. I can't remember but think it is if they have wide stripes we are suppose to have a bad winter. Have not seen one yet, will have to wait until mid Octber.


How was your weekend Yarnie? It was a nice sunny fall day here, didn't get the rain that was forecast


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> she needs to teach the poor fellow to knit, or at least to help choose yarn


Isn't that the truth. He really could use a good meal too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing for us to skip seasons. It could be 90 one day then snow the next with a tornado in between. Never put up the shorts or flip flops anymore. It was almost 90 yesterday and 59 this morning.


We missed spring this year, it went from cold and rainy right to hot and sunny. Brought a few of our apples in, but they're much smaller than usual


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK we have had rain both days. Cleared a little this morning but raining again tonight. It got down in the 40's last night and only 56 today. Thursday and Friday it was in the upper 70's low 80's with high humid. Sure would like the weather to make up its mine. Don't know what clothes to put on in the morning. Think I will be pj's tomorrow and stay inside won't have to make a decession that way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK we have had rain both days. Cleared a little this morning but raining again tonight. It got down in the 40's last night and only 56 today. Thursday and Friday it was in the upper 70's low 80's with high humid. Sure would like the weather to make up its mine. Don't know what clothes to put on in the morning. Think I will be pj's tomorrow and stay inside won't have to make a decession that way.


Once in a while I like to have a day for just "me" -- stay in my robe and drink coffee, read KP or a book or go thru patterns; have a long soak in the tub with a book (and maybe a glass of wine); Chinese or Thai take out for dinner. Enjoy your day in your pj's Yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is funny. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205556-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205556-1.html


I have to admit that I've knit with toothpicks and with chop sticks - but I did use yarn and not my hair. My name is WCK and I'm a yarnaholic


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have to admit that I've knit with toothpicks and with chop sticks - but I did use yarn and not my hair. My name is WCK and I'm a yarnaholic


I have often thought what if I get trapped somewhere . Prison or something. I would tear my sheets up and knit the finger knitting or arm knitting. Tear up my clothes , curtains , rope off the mattress. lol Anything to have something to do. I guess I have to admit I am also a yarnorstringaholic,lol File a spoon or fork into a tool. I know I could use my imagination. :XD: :lol: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205556-1.html


It is


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have often thought what if I get trapped somewhere . Prison or something. I would tear my sheets up and knit the finger knitting or arm knitting. Tear up my clothes , curtains , rope off the mattress. lol Anything to have something to do. I guess I have to admit I am also a yarnorstringaholic,lol File a spoon or fork into a tool. I know I could use my imagination. :XD: :lol: :shock:


you two are a riot tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

my problem right now is storage space. Thinking under couch cushions, oven , pillows , just need to think on it a bit more.I am not a yarnaholic. I just need to make sure i am stock up for what I really think I need to stock up for. I will have to think on this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> my problem right now is storage space. Thinking under couch cushions, oven , pillows , just need to think on it a bit more.I am not a yarnaholic. I just need to make sure i am stock up for what I really think I need to stock up for. I will have to think on this.


Stock up for those long, cold winter days and nights. Don't forget the freezer and on top of the kitchen cabinets


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am also a pattern copier aholic. Patterns piled up beside my chair, in a filebox and falling all on the floor. Upstairs in bags. Needles in the bed. I have 2 scars on my bootay from sitting on Dpns in my chair. Last time dh just shook his head. I had to pull out my own needle. It hurt too. :{


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Forgot about sewing room. Baskets and baskets full over flowing of yarn. Trunk beside my chair full of needles. On top of sewing machine. Can't sew unless I move it all into another room. Then can't eat on table because of kitchen plied up with yarn from sewing room. Sooo


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am also a pattern copier aholic. Patterns piled up beside my chair, in a filebox and falling all on the floor. Upstairs in bags. Needles in the bed. I have 2 scars on my bootay from sitting on Dpns in my chair. Last time dh just shook his head. I had to pull out my own needle. It hurt too. :{


OUCH! Bed is one of the few places where I don't knit or crochet


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Forgot about sewing room. Baskets and baskets full over flowing of yarn. Trunk beside my chair full of needles. On top of sewing machine. Can't sew unless I move it all into another room. Then can't eat on table because of kitchen plied up with yarn from sewing room. Sooo


OK - you've got me beat :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OK - you've got me beat :lol:


I bet I don't you have a shop! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have often thought what if I get trapped somewhere . Prison or something. I would tear my sheets up and knit the finger knitting or arm knitting. Tear up my clothes , curtains , rope off the mattress. lol Anything to have something to do. I guess I have to admit I am also a yarnorstringaholic,lol File a spoon or fork into a tool. I know I could use my imagination. :XD: :lol: :shock:


Ha! I've had the same thoughts.my horror is that they wouldn't let me have my size 0 and 1s. No sock knitting! Now that is hell!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am also a pattern copier aholic. Patterns piled up beside my chair, in a filebox and falling all on the floor. Upstairs in bags. Needles in the bed. I have 2 scars on my bootay from sitting on Dpns in my chair. Last time dh just shook his head. I had to pull out my own needle. It hurt too. :{


Nope. I put mine on en external hard drive or burn them onto a CD. Takes less space and I need the space for the yarn and fabric.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think I have more. In addition I have garbage cans in the Garage.


_Garbage_ cans? You're going to have to come up with a new name. How about fiber cans or treasure cans?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have you heard that the Amber Alert website has been turned off as nonessential. I started a thread on it.


Obama at his best... :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> _Garbage_ cans? You're going to have to come up with a new name. How about fiber cans or treasure cans?


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have you heard that the Amber Alert website has been turned off as nonessential. I started a thread on it.


Oh please tell me they would not do that. What is the purpose of doing that. :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

If Obama chose to do it, he did so for the exact same purpose he had barriers placed around the Memorials; spite - pure and simple.

He is worse than a spoiled child. He is a spoiled adult with power he uses to intentionally hurt Americans and those he does not like (Vets, non-Dems, military members, working American citizens, small business owners, Christians, etc.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Nope. I put mine on en external hard drive or burn them onto a CD. Takes less space and I need the space for the yarn and fabric.


Oh couldn't do that it would make it to easy. My excuse is I would do something to it and would lose every pattern. This way I can stock pile them all over the house. It make it an adventrue when looking for a pattern I remember. Then find all of these other patterns want to do. Then they lay on foot stool for ever than I put them away. Nope didn't do them but hey you never can tell what will happen the next time I look for a pattern. I am also a book addict. If it is knitting i have to have it. I have to leave some in the open as am running out of hiding spaces. That led to Kitty knocking over water and poor books what a mess. Lost some to that. Had a very sad day with it too. Don't you feel sorry for me.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have you heard that the Amber Alert website has been turned off as nonessential. I started a thread on it.


Please see the thread -- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205903-1.html
All a misunderstanding on what constitutes the actual amber alert website.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> A lie -- Please see the thread -- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205903-1.html


We don't need your voice and your lies within this thread, please stay away. We are all capable to think and read for ourselves that which interests us.

We know who speaks the truth with intelligence and reason as well.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We don't need your voice and your lies within this thread, please stay away.


Excuse me? :?: :shock: 
This is my first post to this thread.
Just posting that "Have you heard that the Amber Alert website has been turned off as nonessential." is incorrect and clarified in the aforementioned thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Excuse me? :?: :shock:
> This is my first post to this thread.


Yeah and why?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Excuse me? :?: :shock:
> This is my first post to this thread.
> Just posting that "Have you heard that the Amber Alert website has been turned off as nonessential." is incorrect and clarified in the aforementioned thread.


You are incorrect and here to bully Joeysomma and get others to do the same. Leave.

We don't need you to tell us what to think or what threads to read.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Freedom of speech where and when I chose.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Freedom of speech where and when I chose.


Freedom of bullying is not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> This was my last post to Galaxhcraft on the other thread. I hope she is happy now!
> 
> _Thank you Galaxycraft for your posts.
> 
> ...


She is free to speak her stupidity as she wants. Doesn't mean we have to listen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah my Samaaritan's Purse Christmas catalog came. 
I am going to buy a goat, chickens, fish and food if I can afford it this year.

No silly not for me. Goats give milk and cheese, chickens and roosters, eggs and new baby chicks, and when older meat, fish eat and sell. 
Samariatan's Purse gives these gift to the poor in other country's . It is aduited every year by the Purse and goverment.
Billy Grahams son is the head of it. They serve the world. When disaster strikes they go and help even in this country. They have a hospital ship that travels the world. 
So if you can you may want to get their catalog.

Also do you know Billy Graham has met every President except for the last one as he is now to ill and old to do it. But am sure he called or wrote the President. He is our gift in this country.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If Obama chose to do it, he did so for the exact same purpose he had barriers placed around the Memorials; spite - pure and simple.


Wrong, KPG. Memorials, like all public sites, need constant attendance to keep the litter in check, maintain the facilities, and deter would-be vandals. Maintenance workers and guards are always present even if they choose to stay in the background. If these sites were still open graffiti artists with cans of spray paint would go to work on them in a matter of hours, and within a day the grounds be awash with litter and garbage.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Freedom of bullying is not.


It's not bullying--simply correcting a very dangerous piece of misinformation. Joey was wrong--the amber alert is up and functioning--but just seeing the topic might discourage folks from watching for, listening, and reporting on these missing children. Shame on both you and Joey.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yeah my Samaaritan's Purse Christmas catalog came.
> I am going to buy a goat, chickens, fish and food if I can afford it this year.
> 
> No silly not for me. Goats give milk and cheese, chickens and roosters, eggs and new baby chicks, and when older meat, fish eat and sell.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Excuse me? :?: :shock:
> This is my first post to this thread.
> Just posting that "Have you heard that the Amber Alert website has been turned off as nonessential." is incorrect and clarified in the aforementioned thread.


Has the Amber Alert website been turned off? 
I went to to the Amber Alert website, and it said it was unavailable due to the shutdown.

Are the government agencies which are unavailable considered nonessential? 
That's how I heard it. Have they now decided to make essential agencies unavailable also?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wrong, KPG. Memorials, like all public sites, need constant attendance to keep the litter in check, maintain the facilities, and deter would-be vandals. Maintenance workers and guards are always present even if they choose to stay in the background. If these sites were still open graffiti artists with cans of spray paint would go to work on them in a matter of hours, and within a day the grounds be awash with litter and garbage.


Are you an idiot? Metal barriers and police tape don't pick up litter, maintain nor guard an outside memorial made of granite or the like from visitors and graffiti artists. Those items have NOT been in place before UNTIL Obama chose to have them placed to insult and incite people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's not bullying--simply correcting a very dangerous piece of misinformation. Joey was wrong--the amber alert is up and functioning--but just seeing the topic might discourage folks from watching for, listening, and reporting on these missing children. Shame on both you and Joey.


Tell me, how does it feel to always be on the wrong side of every argument and to always butt into places where you are not welcome?

BTW: perhaps you are the only one who would read a thread and chose to do the wrong thing in life because of what you read. I do not know one other person who would do as you suggest. I have faith in American citizens. Shame on you for not having my faith and always doing the wrong thing.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

http://content.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1984421,00.html

If you read this article, you will see that Billy Graham HAS met President Obama. I, too, feel he is a national treasure and wanted to right what you stated.

Yarnlady wrote the following:
Also do you know Billy Graham has met every President except for the last one as he is now to ill and old to do it. But am sure he called or wrote the President. He is our gift in this country.[/quote]


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I think I have more. In addition I have garbage cans in the Garage.


Ohhh - that's a great idea, just need to make sure it's well sealed


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's not bullying--simply correcting a very dangerous piece of misinformation. Joey was wrong--the amber alert is up and functioning--but just seeing the topic might discourage folks from watching for, listening, and reporting on these missing children. Shame on both you and Joey.


Really? It's up and functioning? You'd never know that from the screen you see when visiting the site. Maybe you could let them know they should provide that information instead of leading people to believe there is no Amber Alert available. Shame on them. 
No blame at all to people who read their website and interpret the words correctly. It's the message that is insufficient.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> http://content.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1984421,00.html
> 
> If you read this article, you will see that Billy Graham HAS met President Obama. I, too, feel he is a national treasure and wanted to right what you stated.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Wasn't it you Shayfaye that said never to respond or read what non Liberals post on KP? Guess you don't even follow your own advice. Of course, most don't read your posts, so you've come onto this thread to bully and insult someone and get a little notice instead.

Here's your recent post about those on this thread:



Shayfaye said:


> Oct 4, 13 11:55:12
> Ladies, please, let's bite our tongues. These other posters are not worth the bile they are causing us. They actually enjoy whipping us into a frenzy and I, for one, will not give them the satisfaction. There are too many important things happening in all of our lives for us to let their petty BS get in our way. Stay strong, write your legislators and ask them to hang tough in the face of these barbarians on the right. Hey, I am smiling and I have Eric Cantor to deal with. What a blowhard. Smile, smile, smile!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Ha! I've had the same thoughts.my horror is that they wouldn't let me have my size 0 and 1s. No sock knitting! Now that is hell!


toothpicks!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I like treasure cans. When I'm looking for something, I always find "buried treasure."


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh couldn't do that it would make it to easy. My excuse is I would do something to it and would lose every pattern. This way I can stock pile them all over the house. It make it an adventrue when looking for a pattern I remember. Then find all of these other patterns want to do. Then they lay on foot stool for ever than I put them away. Nope didn't do them but hey you never can tell what will happen the next time I look for a pattern. I am also a book addict. If it is knitting i have to have it. I have to leave some in the open as am running out of hiding spaces. That led to Kitty knocking over water and poor books what a mess. Lost some to that. Had a very sad day with it too. Don't you feel sorry for me.


 :-(


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you an idiot? Metal barriers and police tape don't pick up litter, maintain nor guard an outside memorial made of granite or the like from visitors and graffiti artists. Those items have NOT been in place before UNTIL Obama chose to have them placed to insult and incite people.


You really are dense, KPG. Washington DC is a major urban city, and thousands of people pass through those sites daily--if they were open with NO guards and NO maintenance workers in attendance, how long do you think it would take for them to become defaced with graffiti and knee deep in litter? The only way to prevent this for now is to erect barricades and try to keep people from crossing. The veterans now feel bad about not being able to visit these sites, but I guarantee that they'd feel a whole lot worse if they could view the results of leaving them open without supervision.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's not bullying--simply correcting a very dangerous piece of misinformation. Joey was wrong--the amber alert is up and functioning--but just seeing the topic might discourage folks from watching for, listening, and reporting on these missing children. Shame on both you and Joey.


That is silly. If you have a missing child a website is not going to stop you from reporting a missing child. :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just finished another washcloth. I'll be on the road for days again - a funeral way out of town - so I'll keep on going. When I get back, I MUST get yarn for another blanket. My oldest granddaughter wants royal blue and white. I've enjoyed the short projects - almost ready for another long one. Almost. Not quite.

Knitting washcloths is like eating peanuts - can't stop! So many color combinations...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yeah my Samaaritan's Purse Christmas catalog came.
> I am going to buy a goat, chickens, fish and food if I can afford it this year.
> 
> No silly not for me. Goats give milk and cheese, chickens and roosters, eggs and new baby chicks, and when older meat, fish eat and sell.
> ...


All of the above Yarnie - and they do "shoe boxes" too where you can pack little gifts, toys, treats etc and they distribute them at Christmas


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> http://content.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1984421,00.html
> 
> If you read this article, you will see that Billy Graham HAS met President Obama. I, too, feel he is a national treasure and wanted to right what you stated.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Well excuse me, I did not know that. Where did you find that? 
I am wrong then. But doesn't matter you corrected it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> All of the above Yarnie - and they do "shoe boxes" too where you can pack little gifts, toys, treats etc and they distribute them at Christmas


I know isn't it wonderful that one can know the money you send goes to where it is suppose too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just finished another washcloth. I'll be on the road for days again - a funeral way out of town - so I'll keep on going. When I get back, I MUST get yarn for another blanket. My oldest granddaughter wants royal blue and white. I've enjoyed the short projects - almost ready for another long one. Almost. Not quite.
> 
> Knitting washcloths is like eating peanuts - can't stop! So many color combinations...


Oh am sorry about the lost of someone in your life.

Ah busy hands loving heart. you go lady. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Really? It's up and functioning? You'd never know that from the screen you see when visiting the site. Maybe you could let them know they should provide that information instead of leading people to believe there is no Amber Alert available. Shame on them.
> No blame at all to people who read their website and interpret the words correctly. It's the message that is insufficient.


This isn't the first time that the conservatives have posted misinformation about the shutdown--but it is the first piece that could have resulted in children being harmed. Such information needs to be checked and double checked for accuracy before it goes up. The head of the American Legion asked us not to use veterans as pawns in this latest political stalemate--the same is true of children, without a doubt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just finished another washcloth. I'll be on the road for days again - a funeral way out of town - so I'll keep on going. When I get back, I MUST get yarn for another blanket. My oldest granddaughter wants royal blue and white. I've enjoyed the short projects - almost ready for another long one. Almost. Not quite.
> 
> Knitting washcloths is like eating peanuts - can't stop! So many color combinations...


You're having fun so you could have 1 small project and 1 big project to alternate with.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am sorry about the lost of someone in your life.
> 
> Ah busy hands loving heart. you go lady. :thumbup:


Thanks, Yarnie. I noticed you mentioned Samaritan's Purse. I have a friend who does the shoeboxes. She LOVES doing it! She includes some of the washcloths I'm making.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell me, how does it feel to always be on the wrong side of every argument and to always butt into places where you are not welcome?


If you don't like my presence here--too bad. I generally try to stay away from this thread, but I will not remain silent when a piece of misinformation that might potentially harm children is being passed around.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. I noticed you mentioned Samaritan's Purse. I have a friend who does the shoeboxes. She LOVES doing it! She includes some of the washcloths I'm making.


Ah nice to know isn't it that something you have made is helping some child in another country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You really are dense, KPG. Washington DC is a major urban city, and thousands of people pass through those sites daily--if they were open with NO guards and NO maintenance workers in attendance, how long do you think it would take for them to become defaced with graffiti and knee deep in litter? The only way to prevent this for now is to erect barricades and try to keep people from crossing. The veterans now feel bad about not being able to visit these sites, but I guarantee that they'd feel a whole lot worse if they could view the results of leaving them open without supervision.


Somehow I doubt that the people who visit those memorials are leaving a lot of trash behind. Remember - the tea party rallies were always left clean. Responsible people don't leave trash, and people who visit war memorials are usually pretty responsible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Somehow I doubt that the people who visit those memorials are leaving a lot of trash behind. Remember - the tea party rallies were always left clean. Responsible people don't leave trash, and people who visit war memorials are usually pretty responsible.


Occupy Wall Street rally were the pigs. They left trash knee deep.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Somehow I doubt that the people who visit those memorials are leaving a lot of trash behind. Remember - the tea party rallies were always left clean. Responsible people don't leave trash, and people who visit war memorials are usually pretty responsible.


Yes, they are--but without anyone to clean up the stuff would accumulate at an amazing rate. Worse still, if those barricades were not in place there would be absolutely nothing to keep folks from moving in and setting up camp--both those who wanted to make a political statement and street people who were tired of sleeping in doorways and beneath freeway overpasses.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, they are--but without anyone to clean up the stuff would accumulate at an amazing rate. Worse still, if those barricades were not in place there would be absolutely nothing to keep folks from moving in and setting up camp--both those who wanted to make a political statement and street people who were tired of sleeping in doorways and beneath freeway overpasses.


What if's don't count.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What if's don't count.


There are no "what if's" in the scenario. Human habitation of any particular space, whether long term or short, equals litter and debris. And if no one is being paid to remove it, it stays right where it falls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> There are no "what if's" in the scenario. Human habitation of any particular space, whether long term or short, equals litter and debris. And if no one is being paid to remove it, it stays right where it falls.


They didn't set up so why are we talking about it?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope I'm in the same cell with you.



Country Bumpkins said:


> I have often thought what if I get trapped somewhere . Prison or something. I would tear my sheets up and knit the finger knitting or arm knitting. Tear up my clothes , curtains , rope off the mattress. lol Anything to have something to do. I guess I have to admit I am also a yarnorstringaholic,lol File a spoon or fork into a tool. I know I could use my imagination. :XD: :lol: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I hope I'm in the same cell with you.


Oh you two are being funny today. Love it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder if the two expensive dog walkers are nonessential. And what about all the other WH staff?? Does anyone know?



joeysomma said:


> Have you heard that the Amber Alert website has been turned off as nonessential. I started a thread on it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

stuff peppers tonight. Found three nice big ones at farmer's mart last Thur. 3 for a dollar. Mine did not come through for me in the grden.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just finished another washcloth. I'll be on the road for days again - a funeral way out of town - so I'll keep on going. When I get back, I MUST get yarn for another blanket. My oldest granddaughter wants royal blue and white. I've enjoyed the short projects - almost ready for another long one. Almost. Not quite.
> 
> Knitting washcloths is like eating peanuts - can't stop! So many color combinations...


Bon,

What do you make your washcloths out of - what yarn specifically. Where did you find your pattern?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Really? It's up and functioning? You'd never know that from the screen you see when visiting the site. Maybe you could let them know they should provide that information instead of leading people to believe there is no Amber Alert available. Shame on them.
> No blame at all to people who read their website and interpret the words correctly. It's the message that is insufficient.


 :thumbup: Proof positive Obama does what he does for political reasons only.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

My friends. Can we all please not respond to the idiot Libs. They come on this thread only to get us to discuss topics started on other threads whether or not we are posting elsewhere . 

The Libs only wish us to respond to their words so they can insults and 'correct' our opinions. They are not interested in discussion. 


Nothing new from them, same old stupid beliefs, bullying and insults.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My friends. Can we all please not respond to the idiot Libs. They come on this thread only to get us to discuss topics started on other threads if were not posting elsewhere (even if we are).
> 
> The Libs only wish us to respond to their words. Nothing new, same old stupid bullying and insults.


I have been doing that all along. Don't read their trash. I hope everyone does it! Thanks KPG for the reminder.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is silly. If you have a missing child a website is not going to stop you from reporting a missing child. :thumbdown:


Unless you are an idiotic Liberal, I guess, considering what susanmos posted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Somehow I doubt that the people who visit those memorials are leaving a lot of trash behind. Remember - the tea party rallies were always left clean. Responsible people don't leave trash, and people who visit war memorials are usually pretty responsible.


She is spouting complete BS Bonnie. The were never guards nor barriers nor police tape lines to cross ever before. Obama had his goons put up temporary barriers to insult Vets, tourists and American citizens. Nothing more.

There is no more trash today at these sites more than any other day. Susan does as Susan does, posts on this thread daily and repeatedly only to interrupt, incite, bully and insult everyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Occupy Wall Street rally were the pigs. They left trash knee deep.


As were the marches in Washington by the Dems. We all remember, the million person marches that were more like 100 up to 500.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been doing that all along. Don't read their trash. I hope everyone does it! Thanks KPG for the reminder.


I have to remind myself when susanmos posts every other post on this thread while she 'refrains' from posting here and only does so to save the children.

Someone needs to save her own children.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie, I love when Greta discusses her support of Samaritans Purse and shows her trips abroad on her show. It brings in lots of contributions and prayers to those in need.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to remind myself when susanmos posts every other post on this thread while she 'refrains' from posting here and only does so to save the children.
> 
> Someone needs to save her own children.


Sorry, Cherf--I felt I had made my point about the Amber Alert and left the thread of my own accord--and now you call me a bunch of vile names and denigrate the way I raise my son. Seems that you want me to stick around for a while, after all--if it's a down and dirty fight that you crave then I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The center for Missing and Exploited Children started by John Walsh is working. It coordinates with Local and state officials. . It only shows that private organizations are working better than the federal government.
> 
> http://www.missingkids.com/home
> 
> ...


Thanks. Too bad the DOJ didn't think it necessary to provide a link. But that might help somebody, and they have orders NOT to do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is silly. If you have a missing child a website is not going to stop you from reporting a missing child. :thumbdown:


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> This isn't the first time that the conservatives have posted misinformation about the shutdown--but it is the first piece that could have resulted in children being harmed. Such information needs to be checked and double checked for accuracy before it goes up. The head of the American Legion asked us not to use veterans as pawns in this latest political stalemate--the same is true of children, without a doubt.


Are you saying that the Republicans hacked into the DOJ website and put up the message?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're having fun so you could have 1 small project and 1 big project to alternate with.


Yes - that would be the best way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're having fun so you could have 1 small project and 1 big project to alternate with.


That's twice you've posted to me about having fun - you are a woman after my own heart! One of my favorite quotes is from Dr. Seuss:

"These things are fun and fun is good."

I hope you're having fun today, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah nice to know isn't it that something you have made is helping some child in another country.


I agree. The poverty in some places is something I can't even imagine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> There are no "what if's" in the scenario. Human habitation of any particular space, whether long term or short, equals litter and debris. And if no one is being paid to remove it, it stays right where it falls.


Let's be realistic. They didn't put up the barricades to stop people from camping out. Veterans of WWII are hardy, but they're probably not into camping. They put them up so that people would draw the conclusion that the blankety-blank Republicans caused poor old veterans to be turned away from possibly their last chance to see the memorial built in tribute to them. But actually, it was the Democrat president and Senate that caused it. They know it, their employees know it, and everyone with an ounce of common sense knows it. You can't negotiate with someone who claims "this is non-negotiable."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to remind myself when susanmos posts every other post on this thread while she 'refrains' from posting here and only does so to save the children.
> 
> Someone needs to save her own children.


That's for sure. Poor kids with a mother like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of common sense, I lost mine for a while today:

Oops! I took the bait. No more debating for me. I'm sick today anyway and don't even feel like thinking or talking or typing.

So - back to my senses.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

From Herman Cain's website caintv.com:

"It's bad enough that the White House is callously ordering the National Parks to toy with veterans who want to visit their memorials, but for the feds to shutter the Amber Alert site to "teach people a lesson" is truly sick. In case you're concerned that this will affect all federal websites, fear not. The really important stuff - things like Michelle Obama's nutrition and exercise website Let'sMove.gov - are still up and running.

So, worried parents won't be able to look at the Amber Alert site, but so what? Thanks to the Obama administration they'll have no trouble learning that October 11th is "Farm to school salad bar day." That's just as important, right?"

Could these closings be the work of a LWN?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, I love when Greta discusses her support of Samaritans Purse and shows her trips abroad on her show. It brings in lots of contributions and prayers to those in need.


So did I - very informative.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Cherf--I felt I had made my point about the Amber Alert and left the thread of my own accord--and now you call me a bunch of vile names and denigrate the way I raise my son. Seems that you want me to stick around for a while, after all--if it's a down and dirty fight that you crave then I'm happy to oblige.


Nice. Admirable.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sending healing prayers to you bon...hope you feel better soon.
I hope your weather is better than mine. Over the weekend I was wearing t shirts and shorts the weather was so glorious. Today I`m wearing a sweater and leggings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of common sense, I lost mine for a while today:
> 
> Oops! I took the bait. No more debating for me. I'm sick today anyway and don't even feel like thinking or talking or typing.
> 
> So - back to my senses.


If you're this good while sick, get better soon and crush the bugs for us so we can post in peace!

Truly, please get better quickly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> From Herman Cain's website caintv.com:
> 
> "It's bad enough that the White House is callously ordering the National Parks to toy with veterans who want to visit their memorials, but for the feds to shutter the Amber Alert site to "teach people a lesson" is truly sick. In case you're concerned that this will affect all federal websites, fear not. The really important stuff - things like Michelle Obama's nutrition and exercise website Let'sMove.gov - are still up and running.
> 
> ...


Bravo!

BTW: The LWN, Shemal, will be sooooo happy the children will live another day without enough nutrition if they follow Michelle's orders.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sending healing prayers to you bon...hope you feel better soon.
> I hope your weather is better than mine. Over the weekend I was wearing t shirts and shorts the weather was so glorious. Today I`m wearing a sweater and leggings.


Today the high should be 71 - beautiful! I caught this cold from my sweet little 14-month old granddaughter. Couldn't resist picking her up. It was worth it.

Thanks for the prayers - I don't feel I deserve them today as I was not at my nicest to the libs. But I appreciate it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's be realistic. They didn't put up the barricades to stop people from camping out. Veterans of WWII are hardy, but they're probably not into camping. They put them up so that people would draw the conclusion that the blankety-blank Republicans caused poor old veterans to be turned away from possibly their last chance to see the memorial built in tribute to them. But actually, it was the Democrat president and Senate that caused it. They know it, their employees know it, and everyone with an ounce of common sense knows it. You can't negotiate with someone who claims "this is non-negotiable."


I've never known a United States President to lie as well and often to the American People. I heard his words today; unbelievable the way he lies to American citizens and the actions he takes (or not) to destroy our country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you're this good while sick, get better soon and crush the bugs for us so we can post in peace!
> 
> Truly, please get better quickly.


Thanks, KPG - I'll work on it. It's just a cold - better than a stomach bug so I can't complain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bravo!
> 
> BTW: The LWN, Shemal, will be sooooo happy the children will live another day without enough nutrition if they follow Michelle's orders.


I know. Have you seen school lunches lately? Ptooey!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's be realistic. They didn't put up the barricades to stop people from camping out. Veterans of WWII are hardy, but they're probably not into camping. They put them up so that people would draw the conclusion that the blankety-blank Republicans caused poor old veterans to be turned away from possibly their last chance to see the memorial built in tribute to them. But actually, it was the Democrat president and Senate that caused it. They know it, their employees know it, and everyone with an ounce of common sense knows it. You can't negotiate with someone who claims "this is non-negotiable."


Yes, let's be realistic--any unattended public space in a large city is going to turn into a graffiti-studded eyesore in a very short time. I have no doubt that the veterans can be counted on to mind their manners and pick up after themselves--but access can't be restricted to those over sixty-five. If a staff is available to monitor and maintain the site then the street people, would-be picnickers, and teens with spray paint cans aren't an issue--but for now, they are.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know. Have you seen school lunches lately? Ptooey!


They won't eat them. So, what good is a lunch program if it's food they won't or refuse to eat?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nice. Admirable.


Yes. No one calls me names or casts aspersions on the way I raise my son.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> They won't eat them. So, what good is a lunch program if it's food they won't or refuse to eat?


My point exactly. Bonnie's point is that Michelle's farce of a govt program is up and running, but the President doesn't understand which programs he should shut down or keep running.

Obama just went to the mics and lied about how the Repubs could force our Nation to default on its debts.

Not surprisingly, he doesn't know what his job and responsibilities are or how to do them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes. No one calls me names or casts aspersions on the way I raise my son.


Good! Although, you should stop doing it to others.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nice - admirable only you can do it to others.


You started this particular round, Cherf--but I'm prepared to match you insult for insult if that's what you want.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You started this particular round, Cherf--but I'm prepared to match you insult for insult if that's what you want.


Hi Shemal! Not good to see you AGAIN posting on this thread.

There are NO children here to save, except you. Seek HIM.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> my problem right now is storage space. Thinking under couch cushions, oven , pillows , just need to think on it a bit more.I am not a yarnaholic. I just need to make sure i am stock up for what I really think I need to stock up for. I will have to think on this.


This would make a good commercial for space bags. How much yarn can this yarn hoarder hoard? ( Note: I classified you as a yarn hoarder, not a yarnaholic.) Let's find out with help from space bags.... How many places can now store yarn, when before they were just empty holes gathering dust? Be creative, after all the space bags are water proof and repel bugs. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, let's be realistic--any unattended public space in a large city is going to turn into a graffiti-studded eyesore in a very short time. I have no doubt that the veterans can be counted on to mind their manners and pick up after themselves--but access can't be restricted to those over sixty-five. If a staff is available to monitor and maintain the site then the street people, would-be picnickers, and teens with spray paint cans aren't an issue--but for now, they are.


Those barricades alone won't keep out trouble-makers. Besides, we know the intent of the closings.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Yarnie, The article came from Time magazine. It is a good read about Billy Graham and all the Presidents he has prayed with over the years. Some of the info was quite interesting. I hope you read it and enjoy as I did. I just love Billy Graham! ShayFaye



theyarnlady said:


> Well excuse me, I did not know that. Where did you find that?
> I am wrong then. But doesn't matter you corrected it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wendy, having some friends from Texas visiting and for dinner tonight. My hubby suggested I make your Autumn Spice Cake again. 

He offers great advice - its delish!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Shemal! Not good to see you AGAIN posting on this thread.
> 
> There are NO children here to save, except you. Seek HIM.


I'm here to stay until you apologize, Cherf. I know that's going to take some time--guess I'll put my feet up and make myself comfortable.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And what about the Vets and people who went to Normandy last week and the gates were closed. These trips are plans years or months in advance. Many people save for years to go and pay their respects. To these individuals it is like the once in a lifetime trip to Mecca. And it was spoiled by a very selfish President. It was sad to see the looks on their faces.



bonbf3 said:


> Let's be realistic. They didn't put up the barricades to stop people from camping out. Veterans of WWII are hardy, but they're probably not into camping. They put them up so that people would draw the conclusion that the blankety-blank Republicans caused poor old veterans to be turned away from possibly their last chance to see the memorial built in tribute to them. But actually, it was the Democrat president and Senate that caused it. They know it, their employees know it, and everyone with an ounce of common sense knows it. You can't negotiate with someone who claims "this is non-negotiable."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm here to stay until you apologize, Cherf. I know that's going to take some time--guess I'll put my feet up and make myself comfortable.


You'll wait to infinity then Shemal, since Cherf doesn't speak for me AND I, KPG, owe you no apology. Your lies remain all over the KP threads.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG ****Call the police and take out a restraining order.



susanmos2000 said:


> I'm here to stay until you apologize, Cherf. I know that's going to take some time--guess I'll put my feet up and make myself comfortable.


 :mrgreen: Or put her in the cage with your pet Sumatran Tiger. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You really are dense, KPG. Washington DC is a major urban city, and thousands of people pass through those sites daily--if they were open with NO guards and NO maintenance workers in attendance, how long do you think it would take for them to become defaced with graffiti and knee deep in litter? The only way to prevent this for now is to erect barricades and try to keep people from crossing. The veterans now feel bad about not being able to visit these sites, but I guarantee that they'd feel a whole lot worse if they could view the results of leaving them open without supervision.


Do you really believe that maintenance workers or the lone guard are going to frighten off graffiti artists? If they want to deface property, they usually do it. Barricades and crime tape are no deterrent. Don't step any deeper into the BS you are spewing, the barricades and tape were put up out of spite because our President had another hissy fit and tantrum.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You'll wait to infinity then Shemal, since Cherf doesn't speak for me AND I, KPG, owe you no apology. Your lies remain all over the KP threads.


About what I expected to hear you say, Cherf. No matter--despite what you say I'm sure you'll change your mind. I'll wait.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As were the marches in Washington by the Dems. We all remember, the million person marches that were more like 100 up to 500.


A good example of the differences between a Tea Party rally and the Occupy rallies is that the Tea Party members actually do clean up after themselves. The rally that Glen Beck had for the Tea Party had between 300K - 500K people. After the rally ended, the area around the monuments and Tide Pool were absolutely letter free. You would barely believe a rally was held there. That same area held a rally put on by Democrats. The difference afterwards was like night and day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wendy, having some friends from Texas visiting and for dinner tonight. My hubby suggested I make your Autumn Spice Cake again.
> 
> He offers great advice - its delish!


I`m beaming with pride kpg....just beaming. Thank you ♥

Yesterday afternoon I took a break from yard work and made my autumn spice cake. To my dismay, my hand mixer died on me. The motor would run, but the beaters wouldn`t move. So because I had all the ingredients out on my countertop and measured, I made the cake by hand. The cake rose, and was lovely, but it wasn`t as light as the cake I made previously with my hand mixer.
Oh well Christmas is coming up, and hubby knows how much I want one of those mixing bowl/beater combos. So maybe it was a blessing in disguise.

By the way kpg....the autumn spice cake is not my recipe anymore. Since you made it, and enjoyed it, it is now YOUR recipe.
♥


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Those barricades alone won't keep out trouble-makers. Besides, we know the intent of the closings.


Given all the false postings the righties have put up over the last couple of days--Obama personally funding the Museum of Muslim Cultures, Amber Alert being suspended for the duration of the shutdown--I'd have thought that you had finally learned that it isn't wise to trust your gut instinct about anything. At least Anna Kooiman had the grace to offer a public apology and promise that it won't happen again. You'd be wise to follow her example.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> A good example of the differences between a Tea Party rally and the Occupy rallies is that the Tea Party members actually do clean up after themselves. The rally that Glen Beck had for the Tea Party had between 300K - 500K people. After the rally ended, the area around the monuments and Tide Pool were absolutely letter free. You would barely believe a rally was held there. That same area held a rally put on by Democrats. The difference afterwards was like night and day.


With pics to prove it
http://goodsensepolitics.blogspot.com/2009/09/compare-garbage-after-tea-party-vs.html


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorta like the Clintons left Airforce I. Remember???



soloweygirl said:


> A good example of the differences between a Tea Party rally and the Occupy rallies is that the Tea Party members actually do clean up after themselves. The rally that Glen Beck had for the Tea Party had between 300K - 500K people. After the rally ended, the area around the monuments and Tide Pool were absolutely letter free. You would barely believe a rally was held there. That same area held a rally put on by Democrats. The difference afterwards was like night and day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've never known a United States President to lie as well and often to the American People. I heard his words today; unbelievable the way he lies to American citizens and the actions he takes (or not) to destroy our country.


This is the truth!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've never known a United States President to lie as well and often to the American People. I heard his words today; unbelievable the way he lies to American citizens and the actions he takes (or not) to destroy our country.


I find it so very sad that the majority of the population believes him. What has happened to common sense? Are they still in a trance whenever he utters a word that they become blubbering idiots?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it so very sad that the majority of the population believes him. What has happened to common sense? Are they still in a trance whenever he utters a word that they become blubbering idiots?


That's because of all the handouts. They still think they're getting something. Gotta love the one who is giving (they think and will be disillusioned one of these days).


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You started this particular round, Cherf--but I'm prepared to match you insult for insult if that's what you want.


And this will prove what?????


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it so very sad that the majority of the population believes him. What has happened to common sense? Are they still in a trance whenever he utters a word that they become blubbering idiots?


Are you finally admitting that the majority of Americans believes and supports Obama, and that you anti-O gals are in the minority? Solo, I'm impressed--the truth is finally sinking in.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you finally admitting that the majority of Americans believes and supports Obama, and that you anti-O gals are in the minority? Solo, I'm impressed--the truth is finally sinking in.


I am especially proud to NOT be a member of your majority of blubbering, mind numb idiots that can't see the country is being destroyed as it is hitting them upside the head.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am especially proud to NOT be a member of your majority of blubbering, mind numb idiots that can't see the country is being destroyed as it is hitting them upside the head.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am especially proud to NOT be a member of your majority of blubbering, mind numb idiots that can't see the country is being destroyed as it is hitting them upside the head.


A modern-day Cassandra, hmmm? You do have one part right--when you speak your version of the truth very few take you seriously.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it so very sad that the majority of the population believes him. What has happened to common sense? Are they still in a trance whenever he utters a word that they become blubbering idiots?


They are blinded by the light of o. Deceived.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> A modern-day Cassandra, hmmm? You do have one part right--when you speak your version of the truth very few take you seriously.


Yawn.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG ****Call the police and take out a restraining order.
> 
> :mrgreen: Or put her in the cage with your pet Sumatran Tiger. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Good ideas! As much as I'd like to think I have some say over what he eats, he'd absolutely refuse to eat anything so ruined and rotten. 

P.S. She never had any intention of leaving this thread; she hangs on our every word and cannot comprehend where she is not welcome.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m beaming with pride kpg....just beaming. Thank you ♥
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I took a break from yard work and made my autumn spice cake. To my dismay, my hand mixer died on me. The motor would run, but the beaters wouldn`t move. So because I had all the ingredients out on my countertop and measured, I made the cake by hand. The cake rose, and was lovely, but it wasn`t as light as the cake I made previously with my hand mixer.
> Oh well Christmas is coming up, and hubby knows how much I want one of those mixing bowl/beater combos. So maybe it was a blessing in disguise.
> ...


Okay - but only because we've paid for the ingredients that go into it. We call it Wendy's Spice Cake around here!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it so very sad that the majority of the population believes him. What has happened to common sense? Are they still in a trance whenever he utters a word that they become blubbering idiots?


It is the result of the dumbing down of America, this is the first generation of Liberals and Dems to prove it happened. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Sorta like the Clintons left Airforce I. Remember???


At least they left Airforce I behind, unlike the things the Clintons stole from the White House and the American citizens.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I am especially proud to NOT be a member of your majority of blubbering, mind numb idiots that can't see the country is being destroyed as it is hitting them upside the head.


I'm right there with you! :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> A modern-day Cassandra, hmmm? You do have one part right--when you speak your version of the truth very few take you seriously.


Only those that are getting something for nothing and that group is getting bigger and bigger. If they did take the truth seriously they'd be voting themselves a reduction of things that, in reality, they are not entitled to.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Only those that are getting something for nothing and that group is getting bigger and bigger. If they did take the truth seriously they'd be voting themselves a reduction of things that, in reality, they are not entitled to.


Very nice, Thumper. I hope the GOP Congressmen take your words to heart.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm here to stay until you apologize, Cherf. I know that's going to take some time--guess I'll put my feet up and make myself comfortable.


If you're a good girl, someone may offer you some hot chocolate!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Do you really believe that maintenance workers or the lone guard are going to frighten off graffiti artists? If they want to deface property, they usually do it. Barricades and crime tape are no deterrent. Don't step any deeper into the BS you are spewing, the barricades and tape were put up out of spite because our President had another hissy fit and tantrum.


My point, exactly, solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m beaming with pride kpg....just beaming. Thank you ♥
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I took a break from yard work and made my autumn spice cake. To my dismay, my hand mixer died on me. The motor would run, but the beaters wouldn`t move. So because I had all the ingredients out on my countertop and measured, I made the cake by hand. The cake rose, and was lovely, but it wasn`t as light as the cake I made previously with my hand mixer.
> Oh well Christmas is coming up, and hubby knows how much I want one of those mixing bowl/beater combos. So maybe it was a blessing in disguise.
> ...


WendyBee, you are a gracious and lovely person to say that to KPG. I haven't tried the recipe yet, but it's in the front of my recipe box. If I ever get to stay home, I'm going to try it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it so very sad that the majority of the population believes him. What has happened to common sense? Are they still in a trance whenever he utters a word that they become blubbering idiots?


I hope that there is still a "silent majority" out there. There are a lot of people who don't speak out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies, who among you gave some tips for Halloween Trunk of Treat events? I need to come up with another fun trunk for the kids to collect from in a church event and remembered reading some good ideas on KP I think?

Help me please plan an awesome trunk for the kids again this year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am especially proud to NOT be a member of your majority of blubbering, mind numb idiots that can't see the country is being destroyed as it is hitting them upside the head.


Or people who really don't care about this great country we live in, this country that has been a force for good in the world, made up of citizens who have willingly risked - and sacrificed - their lives for the freedom of others, asking NOTHING in return. Or, as one person stated so well, asking nothing in return except for land to bury our dead.

Many have died for freedom, yet we have those who are willing to give it up, bit by bit, for a false sense of security.

"Is life so dear or peace so sweet as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God. I know not what course others may take, but as for me, give me liberty or give me death." Patrick Henry

Those were the people who started this country - people of strength and character and courage. Must we give up what so many have fought and died for?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My point, exactly, solo!


And it's a bad one...graffiti artists generally keep out of sight, being more interested in getting their message across (whatever they believe it is) than in confrontation. And until now there were always maintenance workers available to paint out whatever they managed to spray on the walls. Not anymore, of course--whatever they manage to put up stays up until this thing is over. If those sites were open they'd be a graffiti artist's dream--full access, no staff members to stop them, and probably national exposure after they plastered the Washington Monument with epithets and insults.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> And it's a bad one...graffiti artists generally keep out of sight, being more interested in getting their message across (whatever they believe it is) than in confrontation. And until now there were always maintenance workers available to paint out whatever they managed to spray on the walls. Not anymore, of course--whatever they manage to put up stays up until this thing is over. If those sites were open they'd be a graffiti artist's dream--full access, no staff members to stop them, and probably national exposure after they plastered the Washington Monument with epithets and insults.


Let Obama and his administration do it for free. They don't need to be paid - they've gotten rich on our backs, and hey, they're not doing anything else right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

From the Washington Examiner:

"A planned immigration reform rally will take place on the National Mall on Tuesday even though the site is closed due to the government shutdown.

Organizers for the "Camino Americano: March for Immigration Reform" were spotted Monday setting up a stage and equipment on the National Mall for the rally which will take place on Tuesday.

A few scattered barriers around the park have signs informing visitors that the area is closed as a result of the government shutdown.

Susana Flores, a spokesperson for the rally, confirmed for the Washington Examiner that the Park Service will allow the event to take place under the group's rights granted by the First Amendment.

Sign Up for the Politics Today newsletter!
About 30 members of Congress are expected to attend the rally, including House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., and Sen. Robert Menendez, D-N.J.

The event is hosted by several immigration activist groups, together with the Service Employees International Union (SEIU) and the AFL-CIO."

And this from the guy who said he would be president to ALL the people. Didn't take long to break that promise.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let Obama and his administration do it for free. They don't need to be paid - they've gotten rich on our backs, and hey, they're not doing anything else right now.


In fact, I agree with you there. The folks who want those sites open should offer do the work themselves if they feel it's so important: round the clock patrols to deter vandalism, garbage detail, hosing out the restrooms (where they exist)and cleaning up piles of human waste (where they don't), manning the first aid stations, offering assistance to ill or hopelessly lost tourists etc etc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> In fact, I agree with you there. The folks who want those sites open should offer do the work themselves if they feel it's so important: round the clock patrols to deter vandalism, garbage detail, hosing out the restrooms (where they exist)and cleaning up piles of human waste (where they don't), manning the first aid stations, offering assistance to ill or hopelessly lost tourists etc etc.


It's nice to find common ground.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are blinded by the light of o. Deceived.


SO TRUE! :!:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is the result of the dumbing down of America, this is the first generation of Liberals and Dems to prove it happened. :shock:


American's have been dumbed down. Now we all pay.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Or people who really don't care about this great country we live in, this country that has been a force for good in the world, made up of citizens who have willingly risked - and sacrificed - their lives for the freedom of others, asking NOTHING in return. Or, as one person stated so well, asking nothing in return except for land to bury our dead.
> 
> Many have died for freedom, yet we have those who are willing to give it up, bit by bit, for a false sense of security.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are blinded by the light of o. Deceived.


It`s the LIV (Low Information Voters) who are the problem. I truly hope they are all waking up. Republicans, Democrats and Independents alike


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WendyBee, you are a gracious and lovely person to say that to KPG. I haven't tried the recipe yet, but it's in the front of my recipe box. If I ever get to stay home, I'm going to try it.


 Thank you Bon ♥
Maybe your lovely grand kids can help you make it. It will taste all the more wonderful for it to have so much love stirred into it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> According to the Radio today. Obama's approval rating was 41% on one poll and 37% on another. I thought 51% was a simple majority.


Maybe some are opening their eyes and seeing what o is doing to us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe some are opening their eyes and seeing what o is doing to us.


That would be great.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This pic made me laugh out loud.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Too cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you finally admitting that the majority of Americans believes and supports Obama, and that you anti-O gals are in the minority? Solo, I'm impressed--the truth is finally sinking in.


This fits!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks, CB.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I got this from my FB page.......

Look folks. The Obama care site was a rush job to make a deadline. It was not real. It was a homepage and it attached 700 apps when a user opened it. It was never intended to actually work, navigate, or accommodate the volume. It was a dummy site at best. Kind of like Solyndra.
Obama is trying to pull a coup.
He is trying to strong arm Congress' authority away from them with Ocare as the vessel.
Roberts was a genius after all.
He said Ocare was a tax.
That makes it solely under Congress' ,enumerated by the Constitution, authority.
That keeps it out of Obama's tyrannical plan.
It was also tacked on to a budget. The last budget for that matter. 2009 to be exact.
It could not garner enough votes, so they tacked it to the already passed budget, in what is called Reconciliation.
That way it could be deemed as already passed.
They even had to buy Arlen Specter. They had him switch parties, but still didn't have enough votes.
Congress still has the authority to add or remove taxes from any budget.
Again, Obamacare is a tax.
The House has the upper hand. The Senate and Obama have no legal authority over any of it.
They can approve, or not approve, but they can't change it.
Obama has already overstepped his authority by making changes, but the House didn't impeach him.
Now that is biting them in the ass.
Can't say they don't deserve it!
If they handled it right, we wouldn't be here.
All this petty **** is intentionally harming innocent citizens.
What kind of representative of the people gets away with that?
Their game is harming innocent Americans.
Now it's on you.
Are you going to allow this?
Are you going to take steps to correct it?
Are you going to see the underlying issues, or are you going to suck up to a slimy politician who has nbo problem harming you to get their way?
America. The time is now!
Do something!
Think of our history.
Think of why we are even America.
Our very Constitution is a protest document!
It's on you now.
No more complaining about politicians.
You already know they are not doing what's in your best interest.
They don't care about your life, your kids, bills, family. mother or national heroes.
Obamacare is not exactly a good name.
It is about Obama, but far from being about care.
They do not "Care"!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm here to stay until you apologize, Cherf. I know that's going to take some time--guess I'll put my feet up and make myself comfortable.


Try this Susan.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Very true WendyBee. People were disappointed with the site--how funny!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just finished another washcloth. I'll be on the road for days again - a funeral way out of town - so I'll keep on going. When I get back, I MUST get yarn for another blanket. My oldest granddaughter wants royal blue and white. I've enjoyed the short projects - almost ready for another long one. Almost. Not quite.
> 
> Knitting washcloths is like eating peanuts - can't stop! So many color combinations...


Sorry about a death in your family--sending prayers & hugs.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I got this from my FB page.......
> 
> Look folks. The Obama care site was a rush job to make a deadline. It was not real. It was a homepage and it attached 700 apps when a user opened it. It was never intended to actually work, navigate, or accommodate the volume. It was a dummy site at best. Kind of like Solyndra.
> Obama is trying to pull a coup.
> ...


Interesting post, WendyBee. Seems you don't believe the political process can correct itself, even over time. So what exactly do you propose to do? What "steps" should folks be taking?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Had more blood work today from Cardiologist. Have not heard from Nephritis doctor yet.

My arms are getting sore.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I got this from my FB page.......
> 
> Look folks. The Obama care site was a rush job to make a deadline. It was not real. It was a homepage and it attached 700 apps when a user opened it. It was never intended to actually work, navigate, or accommodate the volume. It was a dummy site at best. Kind of like Solyndra.
> Obama is trying to pull a coup.
> ...


EXCELLENT! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry about a death in your family--sending prayers & hugs.


Thank you, Jane. He was a great guy - very easy-going and very healthy until he got lymphoma. He coached swimming and taught history for about 50 years!! He HAD to be easy-going to do that. Just a really nice man. We'll miss him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Had more blood work today from Cardiologist. Have not heard from Nephritis doctor yet.
> 
> My arms are getting sore.


They like to stick us, don't they? And then - we wait. I hope you get good news.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Try this Susan.


Beautiful, Jane.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting post, WendyBee. Seems you don't believe the political process can correct itself, even over time. So what exactly do you propose to do? What "steps" should folks be taking?


The ballot box in 2014 and 2016 will be a good start. Vote the bums out - Dems and RINO`s


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The ballot box in 2014 and 2016 will be a good start. Vote the bums out - Dems and RINO`s


Good answer. Smart girl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, Jane. He was a great guy - very easy-going and very healthy until he got lymphoma. He coached swimming and taught history for about 50 years!! He HAD to be easy-going to do that. Just a really nice man. We'll miss him.


 Sorry Bon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The ballot box in 2014 and 2016 will be a good start. Vote the bums out - Dems and RINO`s


I'm with you, Wendy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry Bon.


Thanks, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry to hear about the death in your family. He would need to be easy going to teach for 50 years. I'm sure there are a lot of his former students will think of him with fond memories.


I'm sure they will. And his children and grandchildren.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It seems to me that the times have not just changed, but reversed!

In the '60's, the liberals were anti-govt, hated "the man." The conservatives were very happy with the government as it was back then.

Now - the liberals LOVE the government, and the conservatives want a revolution! (And rightly so, I might add.)

Strange.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems to me that the times have not just changed, but reversed!
> 
> In the '60's, the liberals were anti-govt, hated "the man." The conservatives were very happy with the government as it was back then.
> 
> ...


I wish there was a 'like' button here. I`ll just give you this instead bon.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting post, WendyBee. Seems you don't believe the political process can correct itself, even over time. So what exactly do you propose to do? What "steps" should folks be taking?


Did you get lost from your friends over on POV?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I wish there was a 'like' button here. I`ll just give you this instead bon.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'll take it - thanks, WendyBee!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did you get lost from your friends over on POV?


Cute post, cute cartoon, really really cute avatar!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. I noticed you mentioned Samaritan's Purse. I have a friend who does the shoeboxes. She LOVES doing it! She includes some of the washcloths I'm making.


The wash cloths are great additions to the boxes Bonnie. We have a group of nurses from our area that go to Ghana twice a year to provide training and support to a clinic. They take wash cloths, baby hats and other knit and crochet items with them and they are much appreciated


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> stuff peppers tonight. Found three nice big ones at farmer's mart last Thur. 3 for a dollar. Mine did not come through for me in the grden.


did you use ground beef or something else for your peppers Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's twice you've posted to me about having fun - you are a woman after my own heart! One of my favorite quotes is from Dr. Seuss:
> 
> "These things are fun and fun is good."
> 
> I hope you're having fun today, WCK!


I agree with you and Dr. Seuss! Life can have a lot of rough spots so it's important to find and to give joy; you have a gift for that Bonnie


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Did they ever return those things from the WH?



knitpresentgifts said:


> At least they left Airforce I behind, unlike the things the Clintons stole from the White House and the American citizens.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This fits!


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You started this particular round, Cherf--but I'm prepared to match you insult for insult if that's what you want.


I seem to recall you saying that people who said "but they started it" are childish


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Wendy That is very interesting. Thanks.



WendyBee said:


> I got this from my FB page.......
> 
> Look folks. The Obama care site was a rush job to make a deadline. It was not real. It was a homepage and it attached 700 apps when a user opened it. It was never intended to actually work, navigate, or accommodate the volume. It was a dummy site at best. Kind of like Solyndra.
> Obama is trying to pull a coup.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Prayers are with you. Hope the tests come back within normal limits.

Thanks for your fun posts.



Janeway said:


> Had more blood work today from Cardiologist. Have not heard from Nephritis doctor yet.
> 
> My arms are getting sore.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your family member Bonnie. Jane, hope dr. sorts things out soon and you start feeling better


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Solo - Thanks for the introduction to Aunty Acid


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The ballot box in 2014 and 2016 will be a good start. Vote the bums out - Dems and RINO`s


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Did they ever return those things from the WH?


I've not heard they did. Hill was agreeable to leave a blue dress behind though! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I seem to recall you saying that people who said "but they started it" are childish


 :thumbup: :-D That's telling her ... in style!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The wash cloths are great additions to the boxes Bonnie. We have a group of nurses from our area that go to Ghana twice a year to provide training and support to a clinic. They take wash cloths, baby hats and other knit and crochet items with them and they are much appreciated


That's good to know. Thanks, WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Prayers are with you. Hope the tests come back within normal limits.
> 
> Thanks for your fun posts.


Jane,

Please feel better. So sorry!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so cute!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN-MjUC4f9k&feature=share


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I seem to recall you saying that people who said "but they started it" are childish


I don't remember making that statement, but if I did I no longer care. No one belittles my son or the way I raise him.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I seem to recall you saying that people who said "but they started it" are childish


Cute picture.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Prayers are with you. Hope the tests come back within normal limits.
> 
> Thanks for your fun posts.


Kidney doctor called today & functions are Down but wants more blood!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so cute!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN-MjUC4f9k&feature=share


It is cute. Wonder why we love puddles so much, we did when we were kids and it's still true now


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so cute!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN-MjUC4f9k&feature=share


I just love it! What a sweet little guy - did you see how carefully he put down that leash?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Kidney doctor called today & functions are Down but wants more blood!


Do you have any left? Once my husband was in the hospital - they were testing for leukemia - took 30 - that's thirty - samples.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Do you have any left? Once my husband was in the hospital - they were testing for leukemia - took 30 - that's thirty - samples.


That must have been painful. Poor man. So sorry.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've not heard they did. Hill was agreeable to leave a blue dress behind though! :-D


Guess she didn't want to pay to have "The Blue Dress" dry cleaned? Oh, wait a minute! The White House has an "in-house" dry cleaner - silly Hill - wouldn't have cost her any $'s at all. Such a deal!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It is cute. Wonder why we love puddles so much, we did when we were kids and it's still true now


My GD jumped into a puddle at Disneyworld when she was 5 - said "I can resist anything except puddles, pink & chocolate!" She's such a girlie girl!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Let Obama and his administration do it for free. They don't need to be paid - they've gotten rich on our backs, and hey, they're not doing anything else right now.


Let the prisoners do some additional outside work. They can collect the trash at the monuments and clean the graffiti and sweep the steps of the Lincoln Memorial. The gov't will incur no extra charge from this group of "workers".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s the LIV (Low Information Voters) who are the problem. I truly hope they are all waking up. Republicans, Democrats and Independents alike


They will only start waking up when they have to start paying for the things they want.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Kidney doctor called today & functions are Down but wants more blood!


I would start charging by the vial. Hugs and strength coming at ya.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Guess she didn't want to pay to have "The Blue Dress" dry cleaned? Oh, wait a minute! The White House has an "in-house" dry cleaner - silly Hill - wouldn't have cost her any $'s at all. Such a deal!


  Funny, but I don't think Monica gave Hill any say in the matter of what went on or off the blue dress as it were!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That must have been painful. Poor man. So sorry.


It was a long time ago. He's good with pain. When they did a bone marrow biopsy, they warned him it would be painful. I was so worried. When I asked him, he said, "It was a little sting."
!!!!!!!! I'm just the opposite.

He was 33. Turned out he had a rare form of leukemia called hairy cell leukemia. There were only about 200 cases world-wide at that time. It's a chronic condition, something you live with. They said it would affect his life span but not by much. They took out his spleen. 35-years in remission!! The doctor said it had to be some kind of record. It went out of remission about three years ago. He went in the hospital for a week of chemo - no side effects. Cleared it all out. Doctor says he expects another long remission. He still has to be tested regularly, but so far, so good. You can imagine - we feel very very lucky.

Another man we heard about has it and goes back for chemo about every 4 years. It's definitely something you can live with and have little change in a normal lifestyle.

Probably more than you wanted to know. At least the details weren't gory.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It was a long time ago. He's good with pain. When they did a bone marrow biopsy, they warned him it would be painful. I was so worried. When I asked him, he said, "It was a little sting."
> !!!!!!!! I'm just the opposite.
> 
> He was 33. Turned out he had a rare form of leukemia called hairy cell leukemia. There were only about 200 cases world-wide at that time. It's a chronic condition, something you live with. They said it would affect his life span but not by much. They took out his spleen. 35-years in remission!! The doctor said it had to be some kind of record. It went out of remission about three years ago. He went in the hospital for a week of chemo - no side effects. Cleared it all out. Doctor says he expects another long remission. He still has to be tested regularly, but so far, so good. You can imagine - we feel very very lucky.
> ...


What great news! Praise God for his healing hand.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray bon..... encouraging news. I hop things continue to improve for you both.; &#9829;

Another hooray.... my son gave me his mixer today as he never used it. SO I just finished making another autumn spice cake. It`s in the oven now


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was a long time ago. He's good with pain. When they did a bone marrow biopsy, they warned him it would be painful. I was so worried. When I asked him, he said, "It was a little sting."
> !!!!!!!! I'm just the opposite.
> 
> He was 33. Turned out he had a rare form of leukemia called hairy cell leukemia. There were only about 200 cases world-wide at that time. It's a chronic condition, something you live with. They said it would affect his life span but not by much. They took out his spleen. 35-years in remission!! The doctor said it had to be some kind of record. It went out of remission about three years ago. He went in the hospital for a week of chemo - no side effects. Cleared it all out. Doctor says he expects another long remission. He still has to be tested regularly, but so far, so good. You can imagine - we feel very very lucky.
> ...


Thank You Lord!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> .


jelun you were nice until you changed to jelun2. :|


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie this is for you.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=311541422196326&set=vb.100000214116192&type=2&theater


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems to me that the times have not just changed, but reversed!
> 
> In the '60's, the liberals were anti-govt, hated "the man." The conservatives were very happy with the government as it was back then.
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts on progressives and how they view government?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yes


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

no


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK
stuff pepper's 

ground sirlion rice tomato sauce onion power Italian seasoning and worchester sauce salt and pepper.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Wendy That is very interesting. Thanks.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


and :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Wendy That is very interesting. Thanks.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


and :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK
> stuff pepper's
> 
> ground sirlion rice tomato sauce onion power Italian seasoning and worchester sauce salt and pepper.


I made stuffed bell peppers yesterday too.  Bean soup tonight. Our tomatoes are on the way out. They sure were great. Will miss the fresh one but did get some canned and froze the rest.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I made stuffed bell peppers yesterday too.  Bean soup tonight. Our tomatoes are on the way out. They sure were great. Will miss the fresh one but did get some canned and froze the rest.


Love stuffed bell peppers. Think it's 1 of those dishes that's not readily available in restaurants any longer - occasionally in a cafeteria - & cafeterias are becoming a thing of the past also. We didn't grow large tomatoes, but small cherry tomatoes. The GKs love 'em - especiallyt picking 'em. Also grow banana peppers. They're extremely mild, the GD picks 'em & eats 'em like candy & she's the 1 who can't resist chocolate!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Do you have any left? Once my husband was in the hospital - they were testing for leukemia - took 30 - that's thirty - samples.


Wow, bet his arms were sore! As the tests negative? Hope so!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> .


Well, well, guess what showed up!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, well, guess what showed up!


Oh Janie they are funny expecial Maxine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Crockpot Pumpkin Bread

Prep time 15 mins
Cook time 3 hours
Total time 3 hours 15 mins

This is an amazingly simple pumpkin bread recipe that will leave you wanting MORE. I cooked the bread in the crockpot instead of the oven so I didnt warm my home on a hot day! A side effect of slow cooking the bread, its incredibly moist!
Serves: 4-6
Ingredients
 ½ cup of oil
 ½ cup of sugar
 ½ cup of packed brown sugar
 2 eggs (beaten)
 1 15oz can of pumpkin
 1½ cup of flour (sifted)
 ¼ tsp. of salt
 ½ tsp. of cinnamon
 ½ tsp. of nutmeg
 1 tsp. of baking soda
Instructions
1. Blend the oil and both of the sugars into a large bowl.
2. Then, stir in the beaten eggs and canned pumpkin. Add the remaining dry ingredients and mix thoroughly.
3. Pour the batter into a greased or oiled bread pan. (I used a canola oil spray that worked just fine.
4. Now add two cups of water to your crockpot and place the pan into a crock pot.
5. Cover the top of the crockpot with eight-ten paper towels. This is to trap condensation and keep the bread from becoming mushy.
6. Place the crock pot lid on top of the crockpot (I tried to make sure the paper towels were trapped around the lid so they didnt slip) and bake on high 2½ to 3 hours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Crockpot Pumpkin Bread
> 
> Prep time 15 mins
> Cook time 3 hours
> ...


Thanks may try when feeling better. I found some locally grown hot house tomatoes at the store and they are really nice. Just like garden ones juicy.
I need to get to the apple orchards soon. There is nothing like a fresh apple they are so juicy not like the ones that sit in store.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Since we had a dry summer our local apples were dry and tough. I made a pie and it was too dry with no taste. Love the juicy ones too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie they are funny expecial Maxine.


Thank you as I'm very proud to show those pictures especially Maxine.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since we had a dry summer our local apples were dry and tough. I made a pie and it was too dry with no taste. Love the juicy ones too.


Your bread sounds good but I've nor "baked" in my crock pot. Will have to try iy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This sounds like steamed bread. When I was able to use my wood cook stove. I would make Boston brown bread in cans and steam it in the pressure canner. ( no seal) for the 3 hours or so.
> 
> I had to quit using it. since, I had to choose between using the wood stove and house insurance.
> 
> In place of your paper towels, I used wax paper and rubber bands to hold it in place.


I haven't made it yet. The towels are to keep the bread from being mushy. Seems like along time ago I made brown bread in a metal coffee can in the crockpot. If you come across that BB bread recipe I would like to try it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It was a long time ago. He's good with pain. When they did a bone marrow biopsy, they warned him it would be painful. I was so worried. When I asked him, he said, "It was a little sting."
> !!!!!!!! I'm just the opposite.
> 
> He was 33. Turned out he had a rare form of leukemia called hairy cell leukemia. There were only about 200 cases world-wide at that time. It's a chronic condition, something you live with. They said it would affect his life span but not by much. They took out his spleen. 35-years in remission!! The doctor said it had to be some kind of record. It went out of remission about three years ago. He went in the hospital for a week of chemo - no side effects. Cleared it all out. Doctor says he expects another long remission. He still has to be tested regularly, but so far, so good. You can imagine - we feel very very lucky.
> ...


That's wonderful news Bonnie; thank God that he went into remission and you've continued to have so many good years together.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What great news! Praise God for his healing hand.


Yes, indeed! We had many prayers for him. My in-laws loved the Little Sisters of the Poor, and they had a convent praying for him. My husband always called the sisters (who taught him in grammar school) "the goodly nuns." They sure were!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray bon..... encouraging news. I hop things continue to improve for you both.; ♥
> 
> Another hooray.... my son gave me his mixer today as he never used it. SO I just finished making another autumn spice cake. It`s in the oven now


You raised a good boy Wendy - he deserves a big piece of cake


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful news Bonnie; thank God that he went into remission and you've continued to have so many good years together.


Thanks. We had two little ones then. I can remember wondering if life would ever be normal again. It was. We had another baby after that - it was wonderful to have something so good. The good Lord really watched over us. You look back years later at something like that and realize how it changed you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tomorrow we're going back for a funeral at the same church where my husband was an altar boy and all his siblings got married. We got married there, too. It will be a bittersweet time for all of us, I'm sure.

Somebody said I like to quote a lot, and I do. Here's another one. This is from Emily Dickinson, one of my two favorite poets.

"Parting is all we know of heaven
And all we need of hell."

It's a sad time, but there's a kind of beauty in this brush with eternity. It's so very momentous, so deep, so beyond our grasp.

Back next week. Have a nice weekend, sweet friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You raised a good boy Wendy - he deserves a big piece of cake


So nice! It was years ago, Wendy. We were in our early thirties.

Enjoy that cake! I'm going to make one when we get home.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My Jamie is getting a massive piece of cake tomorrow when he comes over here for dinner. I was just so proud of the cake I made tonight - it was perfect....just like store bought.
The housewives of 70+ years ago must`ve had arm muscles like Popeye mixing cake batter by hand LOL. It`s amazing how much we take for granted with labor saving devices. Not just in the kitchen - but washing machines and dryers, dishwashers, stoves etc compared to our grandparents and great grandparents.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Tomorrow we're going back for a funeral at the same church where my husband was an altar boy and all his siblings got married. We got married there, too. It will be a bittersweet time for all of us, I'm sure.
> 
> Somebody said I like to quote a lot, and I do. Here's another one. This is from Emily Dickinson, one of my two favorite poets.
> 
> ...


Take care Bon. See you when you get back. You are always missed. You are a very sweet and thoughtful person. Lots of love!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My Jamie is getting a massive piece of cake tomorrow when he comes over here for dinner. I was just so proud of the cake I made tonight - it was perfect....just like store bought.
> The housewives of 70+ years ago must`ve had arm muscles like Popeye mixing cake batter by hand LOL. It`s amazing how much we take for granted with labor saving devices. Not just in the kitchen - but washing machines and dryers, dishwashers, stoves etc compared to our grandparents and great grandparents.


Lol that is why they didn't have to go to the gym. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My Jamie is getting a massive piece of cake tomorrow when he comes over here for dinner. I was just so proud of the cake I made tonight - it was perfect....just like store bought.
> The housewives of 70+ years ago must`ve had arm muscles like Popeye mixing cake batter by hand LOL. It`s amazing how much we take for granted with labor saving devices. Not just in the kitchen - but washing machines and dryers, dishwashers, stoves etc compared to our grandparents and great grandparents.


True!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take care Bon. See you when you get back. You are always missed. You are a very sweet and thoughtful person. Lots of love!


Thanks, CB. Love to you, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Tomorrow we're going back for a funeral at the same church where my husband was an altar boy and all his siblings got married. We got married there, too. It will be a bittersweet time for all of us, I'm sure.
> 
> Somebody said I like to quote a lot, and I do. Here's another one. This is from Emily Dickinson, one of my two favorite poets.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip Bonnie, and share the comfort of family and friends


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My Jamie is getting a massive piece of cake tomorrow when he comes over here for dinner. I was just so proud of the cake I made tonight - it was perfect....just like store bought.
> The housewives of 70+ years ago must`ve had arm muscles like Popeye mixing cake batter by hand LOL. It`s amazing how much we take for granted with labor saving devices. Not just in the kitchen - but washing machines and dryers, dishwashers, stoves etc compared to our grandparents and great grandparents.


Wendy, I'm sure it was much, much better than store bought. I'm sure that he will think he got the best of that trade


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks to all for the kind messages. BAck soon! Good night.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm off to hand/shoulder therapy, then to "Y" then to church if able, whew, what a day! Will tell if I was able to do it all later.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Crockpot Pumpkin Bread
> 
> Prep time 15 mins
> Cook time 3 hours
> ...


Thanks CB - this sounds like something I want to try.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. We had two little ones then. I can remember wondering if life would ever be normal again. It was. We had another baby after that - it was wonderful to have something so good. The good Lord really watched over us. You look back years later at something like that and realize how it changed you.


 :thumbup: and for the better too, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
and this is for you


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> and this is for you


You have "No" class!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't know one was allowed to post personal pictures of there back side. Gee when did she post that? I wonder if it is from her personal H photo album.
Bet the hair is a dye job. No bottom wrinkles so must of had a bottom lift too. 

who would of thought.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know one was allowed to post personal pictures of there back side. Gee when did she post that? I wonder if it is from her personal H photo album.
> Bet the hair is a dye job. No bottom wrinkles so must of had a bottom lift too.
> 
> who would of thought.


  :roll: I like your words. Thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You have "No" class!


Crude he/she/it/Ingried/Huck is for sure. Missing manners.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=630043900350681&set=a.174820769206332.34456.100000352311949&type=1&th New stamp. Don't get it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know one was allowed to post personal pictures of there back side. Gee when did she post that? I wonder if it is from her personal H photo album.
> Bet the hair is a dye job. No bottom wrinkles so must of had a bottom lift too.
> 
> who would of thought.


Agree with you and Jane and Lukelucy - Huck just has no class, no manners, no couth, no ----


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How did you therapy go Jane? Hope your hand and shoulder are feeling better and hopefully no more blood tests.

Also hope that everyone else had a good day too.

It was sunny but cool here today, really felt like fall. Canadians will celebrate our Thanksgiving this weekend (the 2nd Mon.in Oct. each year). Turkey is defrosting in the fridge and hubby is counting down the days - he absolutely loves turkey.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did you therapy go Jane? Hope your hand and shoulder are feeling better and hopefully no more blood tests.
> 
> Also hope that everyone else had a good day too.
> 
> It was sunny but cool here today, really felt like fall. Canadians will celebrate our Thanksgiving this weekend (the 2nd Mon.in Oct. each year). Turkey is defrosting in the fridge and hubby is counting down the days - he absolutely loves turkey.


How do you cook your turkey? I use an oven bag. Saves time and it is so tender. I love roast turkey too. What else do you have for Thanksgiving?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you cook your turkey? I use an oven bag. Saves time and it is so tender. I love roast turkey too. What else do you have for Thanksgiving?


I always brine my turkey...makes it lovely and moist.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you cook your turkey? I use an oven bag. Saves time and it is so tender. I love roast turkey too. What else do you have for Thanksgiving?


I was just thinking about Thanksgiving being around the corner. DH and I are on the road home. We had a nice visit with friends, had beautiful weather last week at the beach, but rain half the week before. So, I got caught up on knitting.

Thanksgiving for us is turkey, sausage stuffing, mashed potatoes, giblet gravy, green beans, corn pudding, bourbon sweet potato casserole, relishes and pickles, rolls, cranberry salad, cooked cranberries, and pies.

Oh, I must diet before Thanksgiving. I have to prepare. I'll be curious to hear about everyone's favorites.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I always brine my turkey...makes it lovely and moist.


I have always done mine too. I didn't last year and I couldn't taste the difference. Do you use sugar in yours plus the salt? Do you use kosher salt?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I was just thinking about Thanksgiving being around the corner. DH and I are on the road home. We had a nice visit with friends, had beautiful weather last week at the beach, but rain half the week before. So, I got caught up on knitting.
> 
> Thanksgiving for us is turkey, sausage stuffing, mashed potatoes, giblet gravy, green beans, corn pudding, bourbon sweet potato casserole, relishes and pickles, rolls, cranberry salad, cooked cranberries, and pies.
> 
> Oh, I must diet before Thanksgiving. I have to prepare. I'll be curious to hear about everyone's favorites.


So glad you had a nice visit with friends. I have never took my knitting to the beach. Sand . Can I come to your house for Thanksgiving?
:-D


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So glad you had a nice visit with friends. I have never took my knitting to the beach. Sand . Can I come to your house for Thanksgiving?
> :-D


Actually, we will probably go to DD1's this year. I make some of the regular menu items, and she'll do the turkey, pumpkin pie, green beans and corn. The rest will fall to me and others. So, I don't do as much cooking as in the past. It is funny how everyone has family expectations of what the holiday foods should be. Last year DD1's boyfriend insisted on bringing sweet and sour carrots, a tradition in his family. I think he was overwhelmed when he saw all our foods, but we're always open to new ideas.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Has everyone heard about the trucker protests in DC and other cities beginning Friday? The vets are also planning a Million Man March this weekend. It should wake up a lot of Americans. The average Anericans are rising to fight O-me's tyranny,


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Usually do it all but the mashed potatoes. My son or dil does them. It takes me 4 days to do all the cooking. Turkey, cornbread dressing, green beans, lima beans, sweet potatoes , giblet gravv, homemade rolls, my mil's fruit salad, pumpkin , buttermilk and pecan pie. They won't let me make cranberries they like the canned. My family won't let me change a thing. I like to make something different but they like things the same. It is funny KC that people do have different traditions. Some like smoked turkey or fried but not us. My daughter and family will be here this year. I will need prayers for company and cooking.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Has everyone heard about the trucker protests in DC and other cities beginning Friday? The vets are also planning a Million Man March this weekend. It should wake up a lot of Americans. The average Anericans are rising to fight O-me's tyranny,


What ever happened to those conservatives who swore up and down that they were law-abiding citizens--and condemned liberals, claiming we were not? The thought occurred to me today that you folks have done a 180 degree turn as far as following the laws of our country--you're now knocking down barricades, defying federal law by entering closed national parks and monuments, hatching plans to tie up the freeways, and trying to cause disruption on a national scale. Do you only follow the law when it suits you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> What ever happened to those conservatives who swore up and down that they were law-abiding citizens--and condemned liberals, claiming we were not? The thought occurred to me today that you folks have done a 180 degree turn as far as following the laws of our country--you're now knocking down barricades, defying federal law by entering closed national parks and monuments, hatching plans to tie up the freeways, and trying to cause disruption on a national scale. Do you only follow the law when it suits you?


You sure are needy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sure are needy.


Not at all--I'm intensely curious about the difference I've noted in you folks recently. Only you can explain this sudden change of heart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not at all--I'm intensely curious about the difference I've noted in you folks recently. Only you can explain this sudden change of heart.


We have no need to explain anything to you. You wouldn't understand if we tried.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have no need to explain anything to you. You wouldn't understand if we tried.


Of course you don't have to. But no kidding--I really am curious. If you want to talk I promise I'll just listen--no sarcastic comments from me or carrying what you say to other threads.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course you don't have to. But no kidding--I really am curious. If you want to talk I promise I'll just listen--no sarcastic comments from me or carrying what you say to other threads.


No thank you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Well, my request stands. I personally favor a nationwide work stoppage of five minutes or so--too brief a period to cause any harm, but enough to send a kick in the pants to Washington and let them know that they need to work a little faster at finding a solution.
Ciao, ladies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Usually do it all but the mashed potatoes. My son or dil does them. It takes me 4 days to do all the cooking. Turkey, cornbread dressing, green beans, lima beans, sweet potatoes , giblet gravv, homemade rolls, my mil's fruit salad, pumpkin , buttermilk and pecan pie. They won't let me make cranberries they like the canned. My family won't let me change a thing. I like to make something different but they like things the same. It is funny KC that people do have different traditions. Some like smoked turkey or fried but not us. My daughter and family will be here this year. I will need prayers for company and cooking.


What a fantastic feast you, Wendy and KC have planned. There will only be 1 couple joining us, so our dinner is going to be fairly simple. I still use my old roasting pan, roasted potatoes, brussel sprouts, baked butternut squash, tomato & cucumber salad. I do the suffing separately rather than in the bird. Haven't decided on dessert yet.

I keep back some of the turkey juices to make risotto the next day - it's become our tradition.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I was just thinking about Thanksgiving being around the corner. DH and I are on the road home. We had a nice visit with friends, had beautiful weather last week at the beach, but rain half the week before. So, I got caught up on knitting.
> 
> Thanksgiving for us is turkey, sausage stuffing, mashed potatoes, giblet gravy, green beans, corn pudding, bourbon sweet potato casserole, relishes and pickles, rolls, cranberry salad, cooked cranberries, and pies.
> 
> Oh, I must diet before Thanksgiving. I have to prepare. I'll be curious to hear about everyone's favorites.


Glad to hear that you enjoyed your holiday and that the weather was mainly good for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Actually, we will probably go to DD1's this year. I make some of the regular menu items, and she'll do the turkey, pumpkin pie, green beans and corn. The rest will fall to me and others. So, I don't do as much cooking as in the past. It is funny how everyone has family expectations of what the holiday foods should be. Last year DD1's boyfriend insisted on bringing sweet and sour carrots, a tradition in his family. I think he was overwhelmed when he saw all our foods, but we're always open to new ideas.


We rarely ever had turkey growing up in my family because we all prefer dark meat so we usually had ham or roast pork. But turkey was a traditional meal for special occasions in hubby's family - but since he likes the white meat (and it freezes well) we have turkey several times a year. And it makes a really good risotto and then turkey soup.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I always brine my turkey...makes it lovely and moist.


Isn't it a lot of work to brine?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=630043900350681&set=a.174820769206332.34456.100000352311949&type=1&th New stamp. Don't get it.


Thanks as I have seen those pictures everywhere but did not know what they were--now I know!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you cook your turkey? I use an oven bag. Saves time and it is so tender. I love roast turkey too. What else do you have for Thanksgiving?


We only enjoy the white meat of a turkey so I buy a turkey breast that I put into a large electric cooker similar to a crock pot. It comes out moist.

SIL makes sweet potato pie, I make hot rolls, turkey, stuffing, & rest is made by daughters.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We only enjoy the white meat of a turkey so I buy a turkey breast that I put into a large electric cooker similar to a crock pot. It comes out moist.
> 
> SIL makes sweet potato pie, I make hot rolls, turkey, stuffing, & rest is made by daughters.


Can I come!?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have always done mine too. I didn't last year and I couldn't taste the difference. Do you use sugar in yours plus the salt? Do you use kosher salt?


Yes Bumpy I use 2 cups salt, one cup sugar. For the past 2 years I have used 1+ 1/2 cups salt, 1/2 cup garlic salt, and 1 cup sugar. I don`t use kosher salt.

My hubby never used to like turkey until I started brineing it. I`ve been doing it this way for about 14 years now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes Bumpy I use 2 cups salt, one cup sugar. For the past 2 years I have used 1+ 1/2 cups salt, 1/2 cup garlic salt, and 1 cup sugar. I don`t use kosher salt.
> 
> My hubby never used to like turkey until I started brineing it. I`ve been doing it this way for about 14 years now.


That is a lot of sugar. I try to stay away from it (though I indulge in a cookie, brownie).


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Actually, we will probably go to DD1's this year. I make some of the regular menu items, and she'll do the turkey, pumpkin pie, green beans and corn. The rest will fall to me and others. So, I don't do as much cooking as in the past. It is funny how everyone has family expectations of what the holiday foods should be. Last year DD1's boyfriend insisted on bringing sweet and sour carrots, a tradition in his family. I think he was overwhelmed when he saw all our foods, but we're always open to new ideas.


I always make the same for Christmas and Thanksgiving.
We have turkey, sometimes ham, potatoes with ruderbager mashed together, roast potatoes, roast parsnips, brussel sprouts, mashed cauliflower and gravy.
For dessert I make pumpkin pies, apple/blackberry pies, and sometimes a trifle too. Last year I made lemon meringue pies too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Usually do it all but the mashed potatoes. My son or dil does them. It takes me 4 days to do all the cooking. Turkey, cornbread dressing, green beans, lima beans, sweet potatoes , giblet gravv, homemade rolls, my mil's fruit salad, pumpkin , buttermilk and pecan pie. They won't let me make cranberries they like the canned. My family won't let me change a thing. I like to make something different but they like things the same. It is funny KC that people do have different traditions. Some like smoked turkey or fried but not us. My daughter and family will be here this year. I will need prayers for company and cooking.


Have you tried the recipe for make-ahead mashed potatoes? They are good and you can make and freeze so you don't have to prepare them the day of a dinner. I'll forward the recipe later today. I am heading out to play bridge and have lunch with some ladies in my card club. I don't like canned cranberries either. I have a salad that my mother made. It uses raspberry jello (sugar-free) raw cranberries chopped in the food processor, celery, mandarin orange segments and chopped walnuts. You have to add sugar or a sugar substitute of course. It is so good and so healthy. I cook whole cranberries, drain most of the liquid off, and add sugar. Easy-Peasy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did you therapy go Jane? Hope your hand and shoulder are feeling better and hopefully no more blood tests.
> 
> Also hope that everyone else had a good day too.
> 
> It was sunny but cool here today, really felt like fall. Canadians will celebrate our Thanksgiving this weekend (the 2nd Mon.in Oct. each year). Turkey is defrosting in the fridge and hubby is counting down the days - he absolutely loves turkey.


Can't blame him one bit, love turkey too. I think we all do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My national Turkey day ( just kidding) consisted of one big turkey breast, covered with sliced bacon, and then covered with wet cheese cloth. The meat comes out very moist and you can have bacon to add to green breans.

Then we had tranditional things mash er tators, gra vry

Rutabaga's crans berry, be ans , and good ole's leefse.
cran of berrys, Turkey of left, rolled in Leefse

sandwich yum. 
I forgeats there's stuffing too. Just not in breast out side and keep moist by putting in last half hour.
should add the last half hour remove cloth and bacon so skin can brown. It works it really works.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I was just thinking about Thanksgiving being around the corner. DH and I are on the road home. We had a nice visit with friends, had beautiful weather last week at the beach, but rain half the week before. So, I got caught up on knitting.
> 
> Thanksgiving for us is turkey, sausage stuffing, mashed potatoes, giblet gravy, green beans, corn pudding, bourbon sweet potato casserole, relishes and pickles, rolls, cranberry salad, cooked cranberries, and pies.
> 
> Oh, I must diet before Thanksgiving. I have to prepare. I'll be curious to hear about everyone's favorites.


Glad you are home. Miss you lots.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wendy could not brine to much sugar and salt. BAcon bad enough. Actual bacon does not go into meat enough just keeps it very moist. 

Potato Recipe a must have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting a late start today . Kept waking up as worried about my Daddy. Thing's happening up there do not like so best time to worry is middle of the night.

Cold here to WCK, wood floors cold on feet. But hubby does not want furnace on as it gets warm during day. Suppose to change next week.

Hubby up to cabin to finish painting. I want to use the time to go through clothes and give to st. vinnes. To many and don't wear any more. So maybe more closet space. Hubby loves to say I will fill it up again. Hope not, do not need as not working any more.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Have you tried the recipe for make-ahead mashed potatoes? They are good and you can make and freeze so you don't have to prepare them the day of a dinner. I'll forward the recipe later today. I am heading out to play bridge and have lunch with some ladies in my card club. I don't like canned cranberries either. I have a salad that my mother made. It uses raspberry jello (sugar-free) raw cranberries chopped in the food processor, celery, mandarin orange segments and chopped walnuts. You have to add sugar or a sugar substitute of course. It is so good and so healthy. I cook whole cranberries, drain most of the liquid off, and add sugar. Easy-Peasy.


Yes please do. I have made the same cranberry salad but I am the only one that loves it. Did you know there is cranberry jello. You have to look hard for it. Have a good day with your friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have no need to explain anything to you. You wouldn't understand if we tried.


 :thumbup: :-D  :thumbup: :-D  :thumbup: :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What a fantastic feast you, Wendy and KC have planned. There will only be 1 couple joining us, so our dinner is going to be fairly simple. I still use my old roasting pan, roasted potatoes, brussel sprouts, baked butternut squash, tomato & cucumber salad. I do the suffing separately rather than in the bird. Haven't decided on dessert yet.
> 
> I keep back some of the turkey juices to make risotto the next day - it's become our tradition.


Ooh, please tell us how to make this yummy sounding risotto?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Isn't it a lot of work to brine?


I think it is. Did it once, never again.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wendy could not brine to much sugar and salt. BAcon bad enough. Actual bacon does not go into meat enough just keeps it very moist.
> 
> Potato Recipe a must have.


Sure you can use it yarny. The brine solution doesn`t make the turkey salty in any way because the turkey in rinsed before roasting. It`s just a chemical reaction that keeps the juices inside the turkey during the roasting process.
I don`t like salt in food, and don`t even add any to my food. Even before I bake a ham I soak it for a few hours changing the water every hour to get rid of the salt. I even rinse the bacon before I put it on the turkey breast before baking lol


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What a fantastic feast you, Wendy and KC have planned. There will only be 1 couple joining us, so our dinner is going to be fairly simple. I still use my old roasting pan, roasted potatoes, brussel sprouts, baked butternut squash, tomato & cucumber salad. I do the suffing separately rather than in the bird. Haven't decided on dessert yet.
> 
> I keep back some of the turkey juices to make risotto the next day - it's become our tradition.


Oh westy the tomato and cucumber salad sounds lovely (hint hint)

I just got rid of my roasting pan during a kitchen clear out, but kept the rack. So will have to buy a new roasting pan next month.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

To everyone who liked my 'Keep Calm And Carry Yarn' pic, here`s the real meaning of it.....
http://www.wimp.com/keepcalm/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I was just thinking about Thanksgiving being around the corner. DH and I are on the road home. We had a nice visit with friends, had beautiful weather last week at the beach, but rain half the week before. So, I got caught up on knitting.
> 
> Thanksgiving for us is turkey, sausage stuffing, mashed potatoes, giblet gravy, green beans, corn pudding, bourbon sweet potato casserole, relishes and pickles, rolls, cranberry salad, cooked cranberries, and pies.
> 
> Oh, I must diet before Thanksgiving. I have to prepare. I'll be curious to hear about everyone's favorites.


I'm glad you had a nice time on your vacation.

Your Thanksgiving meal sounds scrumptious. What time should we be there? I'll bring my camper so you don't have to worry about accommodations. LOL

I'm not really found of turkey. However, I love the side dishes and yours sound yummy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> What ever happened to those conservatives who swore up and down that they were law-abiding citizens--and condemned liberals, claiming we were not? The thought occurred to me today that you folks have done a 180 degree turn as far as following the laws of our country--you're now knocking down barricades, defying federal law by entering closed national parks and monuments, hatching plans to tie up the freeways, and trying to cause disruption on a national scale. Do you only follow the law when it suits you?


Speaking for myself, I am sick and tired of the laws only applying to those that WILL obey them. You Democrats don't think the laws apply to you and do as you wish without any consequences. It is merely time to play by your (collective) rules. Quite simple actually.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

That just isn't true and you know it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What is today myhem alert day?


I have gotten one closet, and drawers cleaned out of clothes I no longer wear. Still have summer and winter things to go through. I am on my second bag. Back closet yet to do. 
Good excuse road trip yeah he wants to go over to Hartford, yeah and we can take stuff to St. Vinnies and I can look at more stuff I don't need. I will not buy I will not buy. Oh and the best thing about road trip . Yarn Shop. I won't buy I won't buy. Who beleives that. I will sell you some land the White House for starters.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Have you tried the recipe for make-ahead mashed potatoes? They are good and you can make and freeze so you don't have to prepare them the day of a dinner. I'll forward the recipe later today. I am heading out to play bridge and have lunch with some ladies in my card club. I don't like canned cranberries either. I have a salad that my mother made. It uses raspberry jello (sugar-free) raw cranberries chopped in the food processor, celery, mandarin orange segments and chopped walnuts. You have to add sugar or a sugar substitute of course. It is so good and so healthy. I cook whole cranberries, drain most of the liquid off, and add sugar. Easy-Peasy.


The potatoes and salad both sound great. I used to make salads with jello and desserts with jello, dream whip and fruit - but I haven't made them recently.

Hope you enjoyed your lunch and had a good day at bridge


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Getting a late start today . Kept waking up as worried about my Daddy. Thing's happening up there do not like so best time to worry is middle of the night.
> 
> Cold here to WCK, wood floors cold on feet. But hubby does not want furnace on as it gets warm during day. Suppose to change next week.
> 
> ...


prayers for you and your Dad Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ooh, please tell us how to make this yummy sounding risotto?


Risotto with Turkey Broth:

~3 cups short grain or pearl rice (doesn't have to be Italian brand)
- chopped onion, garlic, celery, mushrooms
- 9 to 10 cups turkey broth (or chicken, fish, veggie, beef broth)

- generously coat bottom of large dutch oven or heavy cooking pot with olive oil and add chopped veggies; cook over medium heat until soft and transparent
- have your broth simmering in a separate pot
- turn up heat to med/high and add rice and more olive oil if needed to coat rice; stir constantly until the rice is fully coated and starts to turn translucent
- ladle small quantities of hot broth into rice and continue to stir; keep adding broth as it is absorbed by the rice
- risotto is done when the rice is very creamy, soft and translucent
- sometimes stir in a diced tomato in the last few minutes
- can also add cooked meat, fish, shrimp, etc in the last few minutes
- remove from heat, cover and let sit for about 5 min
- like stew, the leftovers are even better the next day


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yum! I am book marking this for after our Thanksgiving.Thanks WCK :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh westy the tomato and cucumber salad sounds lovely (hint hint)
> 
> I just got rid of my roasting pan during a kitchen clear out, but kept the rack. So will have to buy a new roasting pan next month.


The tomato & cucumber salad is very basic -- just sliced English cucumber, tomato wedges and some thinly sliced red onion. I put some olive oil, red wine vinegar, basil, thyme, black pepper, garlic powder or salt into a jar and shake well and then pour over the salad just before serving


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> To everyone who liked my 'Keep Calm And Carry Yarn' pic, here`s the real meaning of it.....
> http://www.wimp.com/keepcalm/


It's a good historical reference Wendy, but I really like your adaptation


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Risotto with Turkey Broth:
> 
> ~3 cups short grain or pearl rice (doesn't have to be Italian brand)
> - chopped onion, garlic, celery, mushrooms
> ...


This sounds good must try it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

help forgot how to book mark? tell me how to do it again. Thank you for your help in this matter. (*_*)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I like this it is quite here tonight. 
Thanks WCK I am hoping to sleep tonight. I hate when I wake up and just try to solve problems.Never works.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> help forgot how to book mark? tell me how to do it again. Thank you for your help in this matter. (*_*)


Punch bookmark button and then write what you are bookmarking and page. Beside unwatch button


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Wen Bee, I loved it sent it to my friend in Great Britian. Know she will love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What is today myhem alert day?
> 
> I have gotten one closet, and drawers cleaned out of clothes I no longer wear. Still have summer and winter things to go through. I am on my second bag. Back closet yet to do.
> Good excuse road trip yeah he wants to go over to Hartford, yeah and we can take stuff to St. Vinnies and I can look at more stuff I don't need. I will not buy I will not buy. Oh and the best thing about road trip . Yarn Shop. I won't buy I won't buy. Who beleives that. I will sell you some land the White House for starters.


You've been ambitious Yarnie. A win-win, clothes to help those who need them and more room for yarn for you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Like me, I went to a good will and they had bags of yarn of 3-5 skeins or balls for 69 cents. Of course I needed them, My excuse, most of what I make I give away


Joey, that's too good a deal to pass up and you will make such good use of it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've been ambitious Yarnie. A win-win, clothes to help those who need them and more room for yarn for you


yes and am not done with yet. Have back closet, and winter clothes to go through.

I feel if have not wore it for 2 years will never wear it. It's nice to know that someone will use it and I have all that closet space.

Told hubby to go through his as he is always complaining about my clothes. He got rid of 3 pairs of pants, 5 ties, one jacket and a sweater. Let me put it this way. He has clothes that he has not wore in 5 to 6 years. His excuse is They still fit me. He has two leather coats that do not fit him yet tells me how much they cost and will not get rid of them. Please when will he be able to wear them. Then he has the nerve to tell me I have to many things and need to get rid of them. I want to cuff him upside the head.

But one good thing I final found my favorite shirt that was under a sweater. Been looking for it all summer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Risotto with Turkey Broth:
> 
> ~3 cups short grain or pearl rice (doesn't have to be Italian brand)
> - chopped onion, garlic, celery, mushrooms
> ...


Thank you! This sounds delicious. I'll be making soon; I have to 'cause I love Risotto!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

book mark how too please I tried but still got it wrong. but did find my brownie recipe on book mark. Now why can't I get it????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> help forgot how to book mark? tell me how to do it again. Thank you for your help in this matter. (*_*)


Scroll to top of page. Far left is "bookmark" button (next to watch/unwatch) button. You can type in the blank field a reminder for yourself of the topic. You can also choose if you'd like to make your bookmark "private" (to you only) or "public" (anyone can see what you bookmark).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and am not done with yet. Have back closet, and winter clothes to go through.
> 
> I feel if have not wore it for 2 years will never wear it. It's nice to know that someone will use it and I have all that closet space.
> 
> ...


Sounds like our house!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Last Wed when met up with friend. We had such a good time. She gave me two lovely gifts. an electric ball winder and oh oh.

Northerns from Canada, do you know how good these fish taste when from cool clean lakes up there. I mean they melt in your mouth. You don't have to soak them in milk like I do with fish caught around here. They do not have that muddy taste.

Have not tried ball winder yet, but it has to be better than my hand one. It is always getting caught up underneath.
I don't know how many times I have had to undo. 
One time it did so good as to ruin a 21.00 skein of yarn. There was so many splits from unwinding it.I wanted to cry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Punch bookmark button and then write what you are bookmarking and page. Beside unwatch button


"Punch?" You are definitely a Southern Lady!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a good historical reference Wendy, but I really like your adaptation


Thanks westy 

I knew about the Brit WW2 reference to the 'Keep Calm And Carry On' logo, but I had no idea how rare the actual posters were.
That`s what I love about this site....it`s not only fun but informative too.
I saw another reference to the 'Keep Calm' poster the other day on Facebook. Someone had the red poster logo, and in bold letters it had "Cruz On" referencing Ted Cruz


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> book mark how too please I tried but still got it wrong. but did find my brownie recipe on book mark. Now why can't I get it????


To retrieve or view your saved bookmarks:

go to the very top of any page. On the second line of links look for "My Bookmarks" which is 2nd from left. Click on those words and you'll be linked to all your bookmarks to view.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

To Yarny, Bumpy, Gifty, Knitty and Westy..... I hope you don`t mind me calling you by those names. It`s a term of endearment I promise.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Last Wed when met up with friend. We had such a good time. She gave me two lovely gifts. an electric ball winder and oh oh.
> 
> Northerns from Canada, do you know how good these fish taste when from cool clean lakes up there. I mean they melt in your mouth. You don't have to soak them in milk like I do with fish caught around here. They do not have that muddy taste.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to buy me one. I don't have any type of winder; do everything by hand if I even wind before knitting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> To Yarny, Bumpy, Gifty, Knitty and Westy..... I hope you don`t mind me calling you by those names. It`s a term of endearment I promise.


Fine with me! As long as you're OK with "Waffly?"

.... kidding  I'll always think of you as the Waffle Lady. P.S. I still haven't searched for my Waffle Maker. I should since 'tis the season and everyone is making re-think using the thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "Punch?" You are definitely a Southern Lady!


You are right about that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WAit a min. I have janie Apple brownies and it takes me right to it.
What did I do wrong it takes me to first page, not to page with risotto on it?

I really wish I could remember how I did it, so it goes directly to the post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right about that.


you punch happy southerns.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> To Yarny, Bumpy, Gifty, Knitty and Westy..... I hope you don`t mind me calling you by those names. It`s a term of endearment I promise.


you can call me anything you like just don't call me late when you have chocolate and ate it before I get some. :roll: :shock: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you punch happy southerns.


Now now haven't punched anyone in along time.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking for myself, I am sick and tired of the laws only applying to those that WILL obey them. You Democrats don't think the laws apply to you and do as you wish without any consequences. It is merely time to play by your (collective) rules. Quite simple actually.


Thanks, Solo, for taking the time to respond. Believe it or not I do understand your frustration--one party always seems to have the upper hand, and the other feels like its been railroaded.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I did run over my own toe just now with the chair. Tore off my nail polish too. Ouchie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did run over my own toe just now with the chair. Tore off my nail polish too. Ouchie!


thats what you get for polishing them off. I love my roller chair I can roll all over the place. I can't wait to get old enough to have a motorize one that will be a hoot, and I am getting a bike horn and one of those bell things I had back in the dark ages. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thats what you get for polishing them off. I love my roller chair I can roll all over the place. I can't wait to get old enough to have a motorize one that will be a hoot, and I am getting a bike horn and one of those bell things I had back in the dark ages. :thumbup:


And with streamers on the handles too?

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WAit a min. I have janie Apple brownies and it takes me right to it.
> What did I do wrong it takes me to first page, not to page with risotto on it?
> 
> I really wish I could remember how I did it, so it goes directly to the post.


I forgot about those apple brownies of Janie's. I made them last year. Need to do it again. Have apples in the freezer. They were gooood!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And with streamers on the handles too?
> 
> :thumbup:


Oh yes and one playing card to make the thumping noise. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot about those apple brownies of Janie's. I made them last year. Need to do it again. Have apples in the freezer. They were gooood!


yes but why doesn't it go directly to the Risotto WCK posted, like it did to Janies brownies???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but why doesn't it go directly to the Risotto WCK posted, like it did to Janies brownies???


Did you go to the bookmark button beside the unwatch ? Or the book mark up at the top?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fine with me! As long as you're OK with "Waffly?"
> 
> .... kidding  I'll always think of you as the Waffle Lady. P.S. I still haven't searched for my Waffle Maker. I should since 'tis the season and everyone is making re-think using the thing.


Did you know I have a waffle iron now gifty? My kind hearted son bought one for me at the Goodwill store for only $2 last month.
Thanks for the reminder westy. Hubby is going shopping after work Friday and I need to put a 2 litre bottle of Sprite on the shopping list so I can make waffles over the weekend. I kept forgetting to buy some the last 3 times I have made waffles.

:thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you go to the bookmark button beside the unwatch ? Or the book mark up at the top?


right next to unwatch like KGP said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Did you know I have a waffle iron now gifty? My kind hearted son bought one for me at the Goodwill store for only $2 last month.
> Thanks for the reminder westy. Hubby is going shopping after work Friday and I need to put a 2 litre bottle of Sprite on the shopping list so I can make waffles over the weekend. I kept forgetting to buy some the last 3 times I have made waffles.
> 
> :thumbup: :mrgreen:


Oh great another drinker thats all I need to know. Just a Spriter are we?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

11:45 and am going to bed one needs to get her beauty rest. Or at least what is left of my bbbbbbbbbbbbbbeauty. 
Have a good night all and really try to get into trouble. What is life with out a bit of trouble as long as it is fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and am not done with yet. Have back closet, and winter clothes to go through.
> 
> I feel if have not wore it for 2 years will never wear it. It's nice to know that someone will use it and I have all that closet space.
> 
> ...


   have to admit it is the opposite in our house. I still have most of my "professional" clothes in the closet and I'm sure I won't wear them again (assuming they still fit anyway). Time for me to clean them up and give them away


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> right next to unwatch like KGP said.


Did you fill in the blank and put WCK's recipe and the page number so you can go and look at it? You won't be able to copy the recipe just go to the page and read it. Then save it. Then went you want to go see it you have to go to My Bookmarks to see it. Not mine but yours. lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you fill in the blank and put WCK's recipe and the page number so you can go and look at it? You won't be able to copy the recipe just go to the page and read it. Then save it. Then went you want to go see it you have to go to My Bookmarks to see it. Not mine but yours. lol


why can't I go to yours yours may be better. nite now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Scroll to top of page. Far left is "bookmark" button (next to watch/unwatch) button. You can type in the blank field a reminder for yourself of the topic. You can also choose if you'd like to make your bookmark "private" (to you only) or "public" (anyone can see what you bookmark).


It would be nice if the bookmark went to the page you were on instead of page 1, but I guess we can't have it all


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot about those apple brownies of Janie's. I made them last year. Need to do it again. Have apples in the freezer. They were gooood!


I don't remember an apple brownie recipe - maybe posted before I came aboard? Do you have any idea where I might find it or could you repost it please?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Did you know I have a waffle iron now gifty? My kind hearted son bought one for me at the Goodwill store for only $2 last month.
> Thanks for the reminder westy. Hubby is going shopping after work Friday and I need to put a 2 litre bottle of Sprite on the shopping list so I can make waffles over the weekend. I kept forgetting to buy some the last 3 times I have made waffles.
> 
> :thumbup: :mrgreen:


Yes! I read that - yeah!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> 11:45 and am going to bed one needs to get her beauty rest. Or at least what is left of my bbbbbbbbbbbbbbeauty.
> Have a good night all and really try to get into trouble. What is life with out a bit of trouble as long as it is fun.


You are a nut!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't remember an apple brownie recipe - maybe posted before I came aboard? Do you have any idea where I might find it or could you repost it please?


I will try to find it on my bookmark list.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't remember an apple brownie recipe - maybe posted before I came aboard? Do you have any idea where I might find it or could you repost it please?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115091-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Last Wed when met up with friend. We had such a good time. She gave me two lovely gifts. an electric ball winder and oh oh.
> 
> Northerns from Canada, do you know how good these fish taste when from cool clean lakes up there. I mean they melt in your mouth. You don't have to soak them in milk like I do with fish caught around here. They do not have that muddy taste.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, please let me know what you think of the electric ball winder - I've heard good and bad about them, but haven't used one. I also have to watch the tension on the hand winder to make sure the yarn doesn't slip off the spindle - you're right, it can be ugly to fix. Have brought in a different hand winder where the guide moves instead of the spindle and that seems to work better.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115091-1.html


Thank ya kindly!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> To Yarny, Bumpy, Gifty, Knitty and Westy..... I hope you don`t mind me calling you by those names. It`s a term of endearment I promise.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank ya kindly!


Yor welcome now ye hear. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did run over my own toe just now with the chair. Tore off my nail polish too. Ouchie!


ouch! I'm forever bumping my toe on a piece of furniture


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thats what you get for polishing them off. I love my roller chair I can roll all over the place. I can't wait to get old enough to have a motorize one that will be a hoot, and I am getting a bike horn and one of those bell things I had back in the dark ages. :thumbup:


we'll have races in the Righters Village


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> 11:45 and am going to bed one needs to get her beauty rest. Or at least what is left of my bbbbbbbbbbbbbbeauty.
> Have a good night all and really try to get into trouble. What is life with out a bit of trouble as long as it is fun.


if we could all sleep like cats ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ouch! I'm forever bumping my toe on a piece of furniture


Oh WCK were you looking in my window? But I didn't have any shoes on. I had been adding nail polish to my toes for a month. The polish was so thick it popped right off. Now I will have to start over with fresh polish. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4067189561613&set=vb.1338537372&type=2&theater What do you think? lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> we'll have races in the Righters Village


lol :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4067189561613&set=vb.1338537372&type=2&theater What do you think? lol


too funny, serves him right :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too funny, serves him right :lol:


I agree


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning good morning it's time to raise and shine god morning good morning to you .

O.k. leave the shine off. The only thing shining here is the coffee cup.

My body doesn't shine till afternoon and then it needs a good polishing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> we'll have races in the Righters Village


yes and picture looks like me too. Full speed ahead. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4067189561613&set=vb.1338537372&type=2&theater What do you think? lol


I love it. Maybe we could all have an old lady march on Wash in ton.

I would love to bop a few heads there. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really have to cut back on the night life, EArly to bed early to raise. Makes me and my brain not to wise.

Plus bags under my eyes could hold at least two grocery bags full.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thats what you get for polishing them off. I love my roller chair I can roll all over the place. I can't wait to get old enough to have a motorize one that will be a hoot, and I am getting a bike horn and one of those bell things I had back in the dark ages. :thumbup:


Oh Yarnie, do remember to stay within the speed limit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Whose driving our Big Wheel for the Truckers' Ride to D.C.?

Can't wait!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Whose driving our Big Wheel for the Truckers' Ride to D.C.?
> 
> Can't wait!


I`m with them all in spirit gifty


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m with them all in spirit gifty


Man, I'm so excited I typed "whose" instead of "who is." :-D

I love when Americans come together and stand up for the principles they believe in. I would join them but couldn't get there in time.

So we'll believe in them in spirit and with enthusiasm.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Man, I'm so excited I typed "whose" instead of "who is." :-D
> 
> I love when Americans come together and stand up for the principles they believe in. I would join them but couldn't get there in time.
> 
> So we'll believe in them in spirit and with enthusiasm.


Yes, yes, yes as cannot wait for the news after they arrive!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is my recipe for Make-Ahead Party Mashed Potatoes.

Non-stick Cooking Spray
5 lbs. Russet or Yukon potatoes, peeled, pared, cooked, drained, and mashed
1 1/2 sticks unsalted butter, divided
Salt
Pepper
2 tsp. garlic powder (opt.)
2 tsp. onion powder (opt.)
2 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, cubed and softened
1/2 cup half and half
1 (16 oz.) container sour cream
1 cup bacon bits (opt.)

1. Cook potatoes until a fork slides easily into and out of potatoes. Drain and mash or rice potatoes. 

2. Prepare baking dish by spraying with cooking spray.

3. Add 1 stick of butter to slightly mashed potatoes. Add salt and pepper to taste. Add garlic and onion powder as desired. 

4. Cube cream cheese and add to potato mixture. Add 1/2 cup Half and Half. Add sour cream. Add More Half and Half as needed to cream potatoes with a mixer. Bacon bits are optional.

5. Pour potato mixture into prepared cooking dish. Top with pieces of 1/2 stick butter.

6. Cover with plastic wrap or lid. Store until serving in refrigerator. May be frozen if preparing more than 3 days ahead of an event. 

7. The day of an event, place unfrozen potato dish in a 350 oven. Make sure you remove plastic wrap and cover with a baking lid or foil. Reheat for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Whose driving our Big Wheel for the Truckers' Ride to D.C.?
> 
> Can't wait!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my desktop wallpaper that I use in support of our military vets


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Love it Wendy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love it Wendy!


I do too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is my desktop wallpaper that I use in support of our military vets


Who would have thought this? Makes me want to cry!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is my desktop wallpaper that I use in support of our military vets


I like this. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my recipe for Make-Ahead Party Mashed Potatoes.
> 
> Non-stick Cooking Spray
> 5 lbs. Russet or Yukon potatoes, peeled, pared, cooked, drained, and mashed
> ...


I will make this as we love mashed potatoes at church. Thanks as I bookmarked it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my recipe for Make-Ahead Party Mashed Potatoes.
> 
> Non-stick Cooking Spray
> 5 lbs. Russet or Yukon potatoes, peeled, pared, cooked, drained, and mashed
> ...


 I want to make this before Thanksgiving. Thanks KC.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Whose driving our Big Wheel for the Truckers' Ride to D.C.?
> 
> Can't wait!


KPg
what Truckers?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPg
> what Truckers?


The big rig truckers who are going to D.C. this weekend. Supposedly numbering in the many hundreds. - possibly thousands.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Trucker shut down from the 11th to 13th of Oct. and it is not just DC, nation wide.

So lets just wait and see what happens before nasty comments.

Not meaning you GerogieGirl,or rest of DD&P


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The big rig truckers who are going to D.C. this weekend. Supposedly numbering in the many hundreds. - possibly thousands.


Georgiegirl, Huck only listens to the Demo's news so she does not know what is going on in the rest of the country as she has blinders on!

She does not need anything explained as thinks she knows it all!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> The big rig truckers who are going to D.C. this weekend. Supposedly numbering in the many hundreds. - possibly thousands.


Georgiegirl
they must have gotten lost. Just a handful were spotted. 30 was the actual number.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Georgiegirl, Huck only listens to the Demo's news so she does not know what is going on in the rest of the country as she has blinders on!
> 
> She does not need anything explained as thinks she knows it all!


Janeway
how many showed up? 30 was the count. Must have been those who did not get the message that such undertaking hurts their business.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Georgiegirl
> they must have gotten lost. Just a handful were spotted.


Why don't *you* get lost since you have no clue what the Truckers planned and for when.

Don't forget to take your horse's ass with you on the way out that you left somewhere on this thread. That should prove easy since you and it are one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Georgiegirl, Huck only listens to the Demo's news so she does not know what is going on in the rest of the country as she has blinders on!
> 
> She does not need anything explained as thinks she knows it all!


That she does (have blinders on)! She's a horse don't you know. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

We had leftover lobster from another meal to use. I wasn't sure what to do with it this time around, so I added chunk pieces of lobster to scrambled eggs along with some shredded cheddar cheese and salsa. I think I created a new breakfast favorite!

Served with some Pumpernickel toast and Asian Pears. Delicious!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Pepperidge Farm Pumpkin and Cheesecake cookies?

To DIE for.  I went to Heaven but am back ready for more torture here on earth!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why don't *you* get lost since you have no clue what the Truckers planned and for when.
> 
> Don't forget to take your horse's ass with you on the way out that you left somewhere on this thread. That should prove easy since you and it are one.


KPG
are you saying that what you posted was incorrect again? Hm!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I cannot believe the dimwit Harry Reid along with Obama have rejected EVERY SINGLE proposal to fund the government that the Republicans have put forth. (rejected more proposals this morning)

This Admin and Senate Leader are the most petulant people we've ever had in leadership positions. Wonder if they are proud of what they have done to our great Nation.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here they are


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here they are


 :thumbup: rollin', rollin', rollin'


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here they are


Yes--Thursday afternoon (a day before the protesters were to begin assembling) during normal rush hour. I'm impressed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--Thursday afternoon (a day before the protesters were to begin assembling) during normal rush hour. I'm impressed.


susanmos2000
as officially reported, normal rush hour has more trucks than their "triumphant" convoy could assemble. At least we know that most Truckers are of sound mind. That is good to know since they share our roads with us.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> as officially reported, normal rush hour has more trucks than their "triumphant" convoy could assemble. At least we know that most Truckers are of sound mind.


It would appear so, Huck--something we should be very thankful for. One only has to read the list of the crazies' demands to know what might have happened otherwise:

1) The U.S.A. shall not support al-Qaeda. Legislators such as John McCain and Lindsey Graham, et. al have already betrayed the American people in this regard, and must immediately resign.

2) The Debt-Ceiling shall not be raised. Period.

3) NSA Surveillance and archiving of the entire worlds communications must cease & desist.

4) The National Defense Authorization Act of 2012 must be nullified, and the public must be made aware of the implications of repealing the Smith Mundt Act. (allows Pentagon to spend billions on fake news stories for propaganda within the USA)

5) The I.R.S. must cease and desist their terror campaign upon political opponents on behalf of the Obama administration.

6) Benghazi, Seal Team 6, Fast & Furious, Syria Chemical Weapons attack and Boston marathon bombing must be investigated and publicly exposed.

7) Barack Obama must leave office voluntarily and immediately.

8) 9-11 forensic investigation filed in Dr. Judy Woods Qi Tam Case in the federal court system must be addressed and publicly disclosed.

9) CIA Whistleblowers with knowledge that Osama Bin Laden was dead well before Obama claimed must be granted immunity for their whistle blowing testimony. (Osama Bin Laden was on the US payroll in 1999, and the CIA delivered a dialysis machine to his death bed. We have audio testimony from a confidential whistleblower who will testify to these facts.

10)All legislators and government officials who have sworn an oath to defend and support the U.S. Constitution must do so. Those who violate their oath shall be prosecuted immediately. All legislators who signed the NDAA 2012 must vacate their office immediately


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We had leftover lobster from another meal to use. I wasn't sure what to do with it this time around, so I added chunk pieces of lobster to scrambled eggs along with some shredded cheddar cheese and salsa. I think I created a new breakfast favorite!
> 
> Served with some Pumpernickel toast and Asian Pears. Delicious!


Oh that sounds so good I bought a bag of Lobster chucks at store. Thanks for the idea. 
Asian Pears must try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here they are


Yeah knew they would come through. As some thought and none on here it was only one day. 
Guess that goes to prove some do not have a clue what is going on in the country. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why don't *you* get lost since you have no clue what the Truckers planned and for when.
> 
> Don't forget to take your horse's ass with you on the way out that you left somewhere on this thread. That should prove easy since you and it are one.


KPG,

You are great. Couldn't be said better!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds so good I bought a bag of Lobster chucks at store. Thanks for the idea.
> Asian Pears must try.


You're welcome. We had lobsters rolls from a restaurant and ate at the restaurant, another lunch at home and still we had a few ounces of Lobster meat to use. So try it in your eggs!

Asian pears are like a Bartlett Pear and an apple cross-bred to my taste anyway. Love them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

At the fall book sale for Library alway volunteer every spring and fall. 
Really good crowd today. Winnie Pooh day also at library. 

Of course came home with books. Must stop this as I will never have time to read all.

Made Almond Shortbread cookies to take for snack for the ladies who help. Library staff also.

We use to have people who came in to sale with book readers. They buy what people would like and sell on computers. Didn't have them this year. But see them in St. Vinnie's and Good will now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yeah knew they would come through. As some thought and none on here it was only one day.
> Guess that goes to prove some do not have a clue what is going on in the country. :thumbup:


I think the main event is now scheduled for Sunday with the bikers?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You are great. Couldn't be said better!


 :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think your right Sunday may be the day have not check web site yet to see what is planned but will do that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think the main event is now scheduled for Sunday with the bikers?


It`s the vets March tomorrow gifty. Bless `em all. There are memorials in all 50 states too. I wish my Navy vet hubby and I could attend the one in Charleston, but we don`t have the funds to get there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think the main event is now scheduled for Sunday with the bikers?


Let's hope--can't wait to see the CIA spook in charge of Bin Laden's dialysis come roaring in on a chopper.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It would appear so, Huck--something we should be very thankful for. One only has to read the list of the crazies' demands to know what might have happened otherwise:
> 
> 1) The U.S.A. shall not support al-Qaeda. Legislators such as John McCain and Lindsey Graham, et. al have already betrayed the American people in this regard, and must immediately resign.
> 
> ...


susanmos2000
reading this makes me wonder if I just woke up from a weird dream. It is no secret that we have been dealing with nuts but these folks are beyond nuts. What are these folks ingesting to be so screwed up?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:



> Why don't *you* get lost since you have no clue what the Truckers planned and for when.
> 
> Don't forget to take your horse's ass with you on the way out that you left somewhere on this thread. That should prove easy since you and it are one.


KPG
I took the first one to its preferred spot and replaced it with another one. Enjoy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe the dimwit Harry Reid along with Obama have rejected EVERY SINGLE proposal to fund the government that the Republicans have put forth. (rejected more proposals this morning)
> 
> This Admin and Senate Leader are the most petulant people we've ever had in leadership positions. Wonder if they are proud of what they have done to our great Nation.


KPG
keep posting. It is folks like you who downgrade our Nation. Fotunately your numbers are dwindling.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Let's hope--can't wait to see the CIA spook in charge of Bin Laden's dialysis come roaring in on a chopper.


susanmos2000
These must be the folks who get visits from outer Space on a regular basis. Just think what impression the Aliens get about us when conversing with these Clowns. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds so good I bought a bag of Lobster chucks at store. Thanks for the idea.
> Asian Pears must try.


theyarnlady
what are lobster chucks? Save your money, Asian Pears have no flavor.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> what are lobster chucks? Save your money, Asian Pears have no flavor.


Beautiful avatar, Huck. Looks like the Tea Party up and disappeared when they didn't get their way. They should have learned how to govern before they went to Washington. It appears there is no one in charge on the right and even the "sane" members of the GOP are telling them to get it together and do the job of serving the people. Their disapproval ratings are the lowest of the low and perhaps if they acted like adults rather than petulant children they could recover some of their dignity. Then Bachmann is running around proclaiming the end is upon us. She is a real embarrassment not only to the GOP but to the U.S.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey Yarnie, Ingried has no class AND no taste! Try the Asian Pears you'll like them.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, Cheeky. Here's my new avatar of John Cohen who did the early photos of Dylan I mentioned to you. This is a contemporary photo. Don't have one from 50 years ago yet but he had great curly red hair and made more than a few folkie girls swoon as a member of the New lost City Ramblers with Mike Seeger and others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Beautiful avatar, Huck. Looks like the Tea Party up and disappeared when they didn't get their way. They should have learned how to govern before they went to Washington. It appears there is no one in charge on the right and even the "sane" members of the GOP are telling them to get it together and do the job of serving the people. Their disapproval ratings are the lowest of the low and perhaps if they acted like adults rather than petulant children they could recover some of their dignity. Then Bachmann is running around proclaiming the end is upon us. She is a real embarrassment not only to the GOP but to the U.S.


Cheky Blighter
Thank you. I am studying yours; MOST interesting. It is amazing how disorganized the Tea Party is. They start a lot and finish NOTHING. Bachmann, I would be too embarrassed to be near her anywhere. Would love to be the fly on the wall when some of her colleagues talk about her. An Idiot of grand proportions. How did she ever make it even through High School? Darn the woman is stupid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you know I have stayed away from POV LOL. I want at least to have peace on one site. I tried to make peace with Susan and U. I have tried being nice to Al. I even yesterday after Hucks insulted me I am not going there any more. I just am tired of the name calling and it gets nastier and nastier. But think I have the answer to it all. I am going to stay off all the site on here. Whats the use. JOey puts out facts and you insult her.
KGP is called names and then you do not expect her to say anything back. When you hurt someone, and you continue to do it what do you expect that person to do. Same with LOL,When they post how they feel it is like oh good lets attack. So then the name calling starts. But really got to me was when two of you made fun of Bumkins because she comes from the south. She has gone out of her way to be nice to you all. And this is how you pay her back. 

It's enough at least for me it is enough.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie, I agree with you 100%. We should all withdraw from posting on the threads where the KP haters post and post only in the group LTL has elsewhere. Leave the haters to themselves.

Let's go ... share some laughs, opinions and continue in peace with class.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> At the fall book sale for Library alway volunteer every spring and fall.
> Really good crowd today. Winnie Pooh day also at library.
> 
> Of course came home with books. Must stop this as I will never have time to read all.
> ...


Sounds like a great day Yarnie, what type of books did you get? I can never resist buying books either. Even my bank has a book table where they raise funds for a different charity every month. I end up walking out with a couple books every time, the books are usually popular fiction, but every once in a while there is a biography or history book to nab


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> At the fall book sale for Library alway volunteer every spring and fall.
> Really good crowd today. Winnie Pooh day also at library.
> 
> Of course came home with books. Must stop this as I will never have time to read all.
> ...


forgot to say that I love almond shortbread; do you use corn starch in your recipe?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, I agree with you 100%. We should all withdraw from posting on the threads where the KP haters post and post only in the group LTL has elsewhere. Leave the haters to themselves.
> 
> Let's go ... share some laughs, opinions and continue in peace with class.


Where would the LTL group be? How do I find it? Clue me in....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Where would the LTL group be? How do I find it? Clue me in....


I'll send you a PM right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> forgot to say that I love almond shortbread; do you use corn starch in your recipe?


Only bought a bunch of cook books don't know why . As most of the time go on internet for recipes. But I love the cookbooks that churchs school ect. put out. I mean it is so neat to read recipes from different states in their little group of churches and how they all may have same recipe but put their touches in it. 
Didn't find any new history books or ones that would have interested me.No Bio's either. So cookbooks it was. Plus money goes to Library. This year in this state funding for librarys have been cut back.

Oh you would have loved my Almond Shortbreads. I went to Penszys and bought Vanilla sugar to sprinkle on top.

My recipe for the cookies as follows. 
Get up in morning and get dressed.
Head out to car. Make sure I have money start up the tanker(car) my name for it. Head down to Madison, go over to the west side on belt line turn off on Odana Road. Down the middle of the street small shopping center pull in there. Ubake shop. OPen door and go to frozen cookie section. Check out what they have. Oh Almond Shortbread cookies and frozen. Pick them up and some frozen muffins cakes pies everything is frozen what ever in the mood for. Pay the clerk and say thank you hop into car put all I thought I had to have in cooler which is always in back seat. head home. Get home unload cooler take it in down to basement and put in freezer. Then night before library went down to freezer took out shortbread cookies, directions on package . Put on cookie sheet turned on oven to 35o bake for 12 minutes TAke out and when still warm but not hot sprinkle with Vanilla Sugar. When cool put on plate and wrap. This morning when leaving pick up plate went to Library and everyone eat them up. Loved them wanted recipe so shared it with them as I have here. I had one cookie. But upstairs Gissla the second in charge of library was making pop corn for movie shown in afternoon so ask for pop corn . They had cookies I had popcorn fair trade.

Hows that for keeping a long story short. :roll:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll send you a PM right now.


Me too please gifty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My favorite cook books are the church cook books. Have about 10 different ones. Also the southern accent and some local charity cook books. A lot of good cooks here.I also collect recipes like I collect patterns. A whole cabinet full of books, drawers and cookbooks that push my microwave into the fridge. I am beginning to admit I am a hoarder of way too many things. I confess my sins before you. :}


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My favorite cook books are the church cook books. Have about 10 different ones. Also the southern accent and some local charity cook books. A lot of good cooks here.I also collect recipes like I collect patterns. A whole cabinet full of books, drawers and cookbooks that push my microwave into the fridge. I am beginning to admit I am a hoarder of way too many things. I confess my sins before you. :}


Oh Bumpkins, I would so love to have one from the churches down south. Good old southern cooking. I have ones from most of the states around Wisc. Hubby thinks I am nuts. But do love to look at them and do find good recipes in spite of my saying I use the internet. My Daddy brought me one from Alaska and I laugh so hard it was a Norweign cookbook from a local church there. Just never thought of Norweigns living in Alaska even back in the days of old. But it has some recipes in there that I remember my family making when young. It's my treasure now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you know I have stayed away from POV LOL. I want at least to have peace on one site. I tried to make peace with Susan and U. I have tried being nice to Al. I even yesterday after Hucks insulted me I am not going there any more. I just am tired of the name calling and it gets nastier and nastier. But think I have the answer to it all. I am going to stay off all the site on here. Whats the use. JOey puts out facts and you insult her.
> KGP is called names and then you do not expect her to say anything back. When you hurt someone, and you continue to do it what do you expect that person to do. Same with LOL,When they post how they feel it is like oh good lets attack. So then the name calling starts. But really got to me was when two of you made fun of Bumkins because she comes from the south. She has gone out of her way to be nice to you all. And this is how you pay her back.
> 
> It's enough at least for me it is enough.


I stopped reading Smoking a couple of days ago - too many pages and most of them just making digs. Some of the new people have made it worse - they're a pack of hyenas in making personal insults to people. They are only happy when there is controversy - their POV and LOLL threads see very little activity. The bullies can't stand that we can enjoy ourselves here so have to bring the ugliness whenever they get bored with themselves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Only bought a bunch of cook books don't know why . As most of the time go on internet for recipes. But I love the cookbooks that churchs school ect. put out. I mean it is so neat to read recipes from different states in their little group of churches and how they all may have same recipe but put their touches in it.
> Didn't find any new history books or ones that would have interested me.No Bio's either. So cookbooks it was. Plus money goes to Library. This year in this state funding for librarys have been cut back.
> 
> Oh you would have loved my Almond Shortbreads. I went to Penszys and bought Vanilla sugar to sprinkle on top.
> ...


I wish we had a u-bake! Hubby doesn't do well with gluten so I hardly ever bake anymore. Usually buy dessert at the bakery when needed, but would love to have the aroma of fresh baking for those dessert occasions


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My favorite cook books are the church cook books. Have about 10 different ones. Also the southern accent and some local charity cook books. A lot of good cooks here.I also collect recipes like I collect patterns. A whole cabinet full of books, drawers and cookbooks that push my microwave into the fridge. I am beginning to admit I am a hoarder of way too many things. I confess my sins before you. :}


I grew up in Edmonton, which has a very large ethnic Ukrainian community. My favourite and most used cookbook is from the St Basil's church ladies. I have a few other good books from church's and community groups


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I grew up in Edmonton, which has a very large ethnic Ukrainian community. My favourite and most used cookbook is from the St Basil's church ladies. I have a few other good books from church's and community groups


Aren't they neat though. I love the way they make good foods and I mean good foods. It is also neat to see how different areas may make the same recipes but a little different.

UBake has gutten free frozen cookies too. I wish you had one too. Also wish all could have a Penzey spice shop. I can never get out of there with out a new spice or herbs. Just to smell the samples they have out is wow .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just stop by to say out of here for a while tired of all the disruptions to a nice place that has become a stopping place for some to carry on with their mean spirit. 

Enjoy all on this site lovely ladies.
As I kept my promise and did not go on other site, but some feel the need from that site to take over everyone of these sites. Why bother . They win.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, I agree with you 100%. We should all withdraw from posting on the threads where the KP haters post and post only in the group LTL has elsewhere. Leave the haters to themselves.
> 
> Let's go ... share some laughs, opinions and continue in peace with class.


I disagree 100%.

We should not feel we have to leave KP because of those bullies. Doing that will give them the victory. Their plan is to get/make/bully us to leave. I refuse to give in to these lowlifes.

Just IGNORE them COMPLETELY. Let the other threads go down the tubes, but keep this one going.

Friends, what do you all say?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I disagree 100%.
> 
> We should not feel we have to leave KP because of those bullies. Doing that will give them the victory. Their plan is to get/make/bully us to leave. I refuse to give in to these lowlifes.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly solo. Bullies are in fact cowards...that`s why they travel around in packs.
Please stay gifty and yarnie. If you leave then the nasty posters will have won.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I disagree 100%.
> 
> We should not feel we have to leave KP because of those bullies. Doing that will give them the victory. Their plan is to get/make/bully us to leave. I refuse to give in to these lowlifes.
> 
> ...


I am with you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I wish we had a u-bake! Hubby doesn't do well with gluten so I hardly ever bake anymore. Usually buy dessert at the bakery when needed, but would love to have the aroma of fresh baking for those dessert occasions


WCK, just for your situation there are scented candles and room air fresheners that smell of something delicious baking. I have a few candles that smell like cinnamon buns baking. At least these "calories" won't go straight to my hips.

Happy Thanksgiving to you, dear northern neighbor. Don't eat too much, but enjoy your day..


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> as officially reported, normal rush hour has more trucks than their "triumphant" convoy could assemble. At least we know that most Truckers are of sound mind. That is good to know since they share our roads with us.


Here is a picture for you to enjoy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just stop by to say out of here for a while tired of all the disruptions to a nice place that has become a stopping place for some to carry on with their mean spirit.
> 
> Enjoy all on this site lovely ladies.
> As I kept my promise and did not go on other site, but some feel the need from that site to take over everyone of these sites. Why bother . They win.


Yarnie, please reconsider. You will be missed greatly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am with you.


Me too as they only know how to bully.

Indianapolis had a Freshman girl who killed herself in the school's bathroom because of being bullied! She was in such misery bless her heart. Maybe God will take care of this tormented child & give her peace.

Bullying is also in the work place as this was reported on the national new--so these bullies are everywhere even here on KP.

Someone said we have "new" owners so this is why Admin does nothing such as the way the Seattle jumped onto DonnieK who is a very sweet person. Seattle is a very hateful bully & even the rest of the Lefties don't like her.

I have a lot of knitting to do for charity so won't be on any threads as much as there is more to life than reading junk from bully's.

I still will read quotes from all of my friends, but won't read anymore of their garbage. As if we say "green" they say no it's "red" just to argue!

Love & hugs to my dear friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just stop by to say out of here for a while tired of all the disruptions to a nice place that has become a stopping place for some to carry on with their mean spirit.
> 
> Enjoy all on this site lovely ladies.
> As I kept my promise and did not go on other site, but some feel the need from that site to take over everyone of these sites. Why bother . They win.


Oh, Yarnie, I cannot do without your friendship as you are a very lovely person. Don't let those hateful women win by chasing us off KP.

Besides if we just ignore them, they cannot argue unless the argue among themselves which they do from time to time.

Admin does nothing to those women so that means KP is a Democratic site but we can ignore all of the Lefties! The Republican's will prevail so hang tight Yarnie as people are seeing the light!

Love & hugs to our wonderful reporter so start reporting the news! Hugs, Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I grew up in Edmonton, which has a very large ethnic Ukrainian community. My favourite and most used cookbook is from the St Basil's church ladies. I have a few other good books from church's and community groups


Oh, wow, would love some of your recipes as most of my cooking is country from whatever we have on hand so variety would be nice.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, I agree with you 100%. We should all withdraw from posting on the threads where the KP haters post and post only in the group LTL has elsewhere. Leave the haters to themselves.
> 
> Let's go ... share some laughs, opinions and continue in peace with class.


So why are you still here Cherf? Don't stay on my account.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I disagree 100%.
> 
> We should not feel we have to leave KP because of those bullies. Doing that will give them the victory. Their plan is to get/make/bully us to leave. I refuse to give in to these lowlifes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I'm done. I didn't join this site to enter a competition of how many insults I could withstand. CheekyBlighter, Alcameron, BrattyPatty, Huckleberry/Ingried, Susanmos2000 and the other goons have attacked me personally from day one of my first post on KP.

They are nothing but trash talkers in my opinion. I've ignored them again and again as you suggest and they do nothing more then follow me all over KP and incite me on every thread.

Perhaps if you were attacked with their evil words, PMs and images supposedly of you and to you that are not you and descriptions and labels and every insult of your character under the sun as I have endured, you'd think as I do.

I have never encountered such disgusting people in my life.

I do not need to continue to listen to their BS and attacking of others also who I consider my friends.

I've enjoyed those who communicated with me in fun, knowledge and class. You are good people of character, and I wish you all the joys in life. KP Admin is willing to let the bully Liberals take over this site and ruin it, and allow it to be a pit of Hellians, so shall I.

Blessings to all of you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We love the Asian pears. Our favorites are YaLi and Hosui which we can get at our Chinese supermarket. Costco has a respectable package of six generic ones which are quite good. Asian pears are a little like apples, have a crispiness, great flavor and lovely fragrance. Also they are very nutritious... fiber, good for colon health (diverticulitis and hemorrhoids) and eyes (cataracts).

We usually eat them as an appetizer paired with cheese and wine. Our favorite is gorgonzola and a nice Chardonnay. Other cheeses Camembert & Manchego. Other wines with these cheeses. And a few walnuts for texture and taste.

I also stuff a pork tenderloin with them together with garlic and rosemary. Just slit the tenderloin, lay the stuffing mixture on top, close the tenderloin and tie with butchers twine. Roast according to your oven. My friend adds risotto to the stuffing.
Enjoy Yarnie!



knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey Yarnie, Ingried has no class AND no taste! Try the Asian Pears you'll like them.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Would love to have breakfast at your house.


knitpresentgifts said:


> We had leftover lobster from another meal to use. I wasn't sure what to do with it this time around, so I added chunk pieces of lobster to scrambled eggs along with some shredded cheddar cheese and salsa. I think I created a new breakfast favorite!
> 
> Served with some Pumpernickel toast and Asian Pears. Delicious!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Would love to have breakfast at your house.


Me too so do we start our own caravan to her house?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG

I agree with EVERYTHING you say. There is no chance of intellectual debate with any of them. It is an exercise in futility and I have better things to do with my time. Also I wish not to have such evil in my heart. It's hurtful when I read their attacks on you and other conservatives on KP. No matter what the subject is it always deteriorates into noire vulgar discussions by the Libs. They would never be able to bring me down to their common, offensive style. Unwatch is the best solution and doesn't denote anyone winning. It just designates a choice of how I perceive myself. Just as I would never associate with the likes of them in my community I no longer believe there is anything to be gained by associating with them on KP.

And KPG for some reason they seem to have singled you out in order to unload all their wrathful ire. They have also been unkindly to Yarnie, CB, Thumper, Kitty, Jane, Momeee, LL, Joey, Bonnie and NK. Even when engaging with them in jest they take it to a niggardly place which for them is easily found. I have limited time for h.s. with limited sense of humor. Plus you have been quick to take them to task with their inaccuracies, misrepresentations and outright ignorance. I would just sit on my hands and smile and say to myself (I do have great conversations with me) "KPG you're going to get it." And the nastiness would present despite the ignominy.

My participation will be limited to those with whom I share similar life values........My KP Friends.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, but I'm done. I didn't join this site to enter a competition of how many insults I could withstand. CheekyBlighter, Alcameron, BrattyPatty, Huckleberry/Ingried, Susanmos2000 and the other goons have attacked me personally from day one of my first post on KP.
> 
> They are nothing but trash talkers in my opinion. I've ignored them again and again as you suggest and they do nothing more then follow me all over KP and incite me on every thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG

I agree with EVERYTHING you say. There is no chance of intellectual debate with any of them. It is an exercise in futility and I have better things to do with my time. Also I wish not to have such evil in my heart. It's hurtful when I read their attacks on you and other conservatives on KP. No matter what the subject is it always deteriorates into noire vulgar discussions by the Libs. They would never be able to bring me down to their common, offensive style. Unwatch is the best solution and doesn't denote anyone winning. It just designates a choice of how I perceive myself. Just as I would never associate with the likes of them in my community I no longer believe there is anything to be gained by associating with them on KP.

And KPG for some reason they seem to have singled you out in order to unload all their wrathful ire. They have also been unkindly to Yarnie, CB, Thumper, Kitty, Jane, Momeee, LL, LTL, Joey, Bonnie and NK. Even when engaging with them in jest they take it to a niggardly place which for them is easily found. I have limited time for h.s. with limited sense of humor. Plus you have been quick to take them to task with their inaccuracies, misrepresentations and outright ignorance. I would just sit on my hands and smile and say to myself (I do have great conversations with me) "KPG you're going to get it." And the nastiness would present despite the ignominy.

My participation will be limited to those with whom I share similar life values........My KP Friends.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, but I'm done. I didn't join this site to enter a competition of how many insults I could withstand. CheekyBlighter, Alcameron, BrattyPatty, Huckleberry/Ingried, Susanmos2000 and the other goons have attacked me personally from day one of my first post on KP.
> 
> They are nothing but trash talkers in my opinion. I've ignored them again and again as you suggest and they do nothing more then follow me all over KP and incite me on every thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That's a YES. How about if I pick you up?



Janeway said:


> Me too so do we start our own caravan to her house?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I really doubt those nasty libs on here are sober when they post such nastiness. They seem to go out of their way to be vile and hateful. They all pile on like a bunch of rabid dogs. It`s truly disgusting.
I`m done on these boards too. Thanks for the cooking tips and wonderful posts dear friends. You know who you are.
Wendy xx
PS...I made waffles this morning with 7UP that I remembered to buy. They were perfect, and my son and hubby loved them.
&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I really doubt those nasty libs on here are sober when they post such nastiness. They seem to go out of their way to be vile and hateful. They all pile on like a bunch of rabid dogs. It`s truly disgusting.
> I`m done on these boards too. Thanks for the cooking tips and wonderful posts dear friends. You know who you are.
> Wendy xx
> PS...I made waffles this morning with 7UP that I remembered to buy. They were perfect, and my son and hubby loved them.
> ♥


Oh glad you got the 7up for the waffles. I knew you would like them. I am not going anywhere. Will stick it out for duration . No one can hurt me with their evil words. No weapon formed against me will prosper.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> That's a YES. How about if I pick you up?


In trucker's talk--that is a 10-4.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> In trucker's talk--that is a 10-4.


Don't forget good buddy. lol


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I really doubt those nasty libs on here are sober when they post such nastiness. They seem to go out of their way to be vile and hateful. They all pile on like a bunch of rabid dogs. It`s truly disgusting.
> I`m done on these boards too. Thanks for the cooking tips and wonderful posts dear friends. You know who you are.
> Wendy xx
> PS...I made waffles this morning with 7UP that I remembered to buy. They were perfect, and my son and hubby loved them.
> ♥


Oh, Wendy please stay & don't respond to those nasty people as you are a very informative lady. I enjoy chatting with you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't forget good buddy. lol


Oh, I did forget!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotcha Jane Roger 10-4. Over and out. (see I know a little trucker's talk also)



Janeway said:


> In trucker's talk--that is a 10-4.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, but I'm done. I didn't join this site to enter a competition of how many insults I could withstand. CheekyBlighter, Alcameron, BrattyPatty, Huckleberry/Ingried, Susanmos2000 and the other goons have attacked me personally from day one of my first post on KP.
> 
> They are nothing but trash talkers in my opinion. I've ignored them again and again as you suggest and they do nothing more then follow me all over KP and incite me on every thread.
> 
> ...


You cannot leave us as you are very talented in all of your crafts. The Lefties are just jealous of you is why they all pounce on you, but they enjoy bullying me too. I will not be on as much but will continue to read my friends quotes as "no one" will keep me from KP. Just hang around as if we don't argue with them, they will argue among themselves.

They are a hateful bunch of bully's. Hugs, crafting sister! Janie


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, but I'm done. I didn't join this site to enter a competition of how many insults I could withstand. CheekyBlighter, Alcameron, BrattyPatty, Huckleberry/Ingried, Susanmos2000 and the other goons have attacked me personally from day one of my first post on KP.
> 
> They are nothing but trash talkers in my opinion. I've ignored them again and again as you suggest and they do nothing more then follow me all over KP and incite me on every thread.
> 
> ...


KPG
finally we can return to normalcy, really? The craziness is coming to an end? We again are who we are and no more mating for which you had such an urge. No more nutty games you have been playing to read about? I am sure I am not the only one to welcome such a change. Perhaps others will return who left just because of you behaving badly and constantly. I bid you Peace, you need it. Huck


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just got back from a week away, and this is what I find. Disgusting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG
> 
> I agree with EVERYTHING you say. There is no chance of intellectual debate with any of them. It is an exercise in futility and I have better things to do with my time. Also I wish not to have such evil in my heart. It's hurtful when I read their attacks on you and other conservatives on KP. No matter what the subject is it always deteriorates into noire vulgar discussions by the Libs. They would never be able to bring me down to their common, offensive style. Unwatch is the best solution and doesn't denote anyone winning. It just designates a choice of how I perceive myself. Just as I would never associate with the likes of them in my community I no longer believe there is anything to be gained by associating with them on KP.
> 
> ...


Same here. Stick with friends; ignore those who aim to hurt. If I can't ignore them I'll go to the happy place!

For me, ignoring means that I look first at the writer of the post. If it's someone whose posts are usually nasty, I simply don't read it so as not to be tempted to reply or defend. Just go to the next post. We are in control of what we read. Just move those eyeballs to the next post! :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back from a week away, and this is what I find. Disgusting.


It truly is, Bonnie. Your chosen leader ran out on her followers, leaving them holding the political bag.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It truly is, Bonnie. Your chosen leader ran out on her followers, leaving them holding the political bag.


susanmos2000
looks like she is already looking for others to beg her to stay. She always suckers others to follow her on trips which always end in failure and then abandons them. I thoroughly enjoy her grandstanding and then the plunging to realty without a parachute. Thousands of Truckers and millions of Vets - such glorious predictions. Nothing looks as foolish as a damn fool.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie I like your method. It will work. Off the subject....A friend of mine who lives in Atlanta was told his hospital is not on the o-care list. He's trying to check it out. Have you heard of this?



bonbf3 said:


> Same here. Stick with friends; ignore those who aim to hurt. If I can't ignore them I'll go to the happy place!
> 
> For me, ignoring means that I look first at the writer of the post. If it's someone whose posts are usually nasty, I simply don't read it so as not to be tempted to reply or defend. Just go to the next post. We are in control of what we read. Just move those eyeballs to the next post! :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> looks like she is already looking for others to beg her to stay. She always suckers others to follow her on trips which always end in failure and then abandons them. I thoroughly enjoy her grandstanding and then the plunging to realty without a parachute. Thousands of Truckers and millions of Vets - such glorious predictions. Nothing looks as foolish as a damn fool.


Yep--she always bails at the last second, leaving her inexperienced and foolish crew alone at the controls. Let's see how good they are at twirling knobs and shifting levers--the Tea Party's headed for a crash landing.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie I like your method. It will work. Off the subject....A friend of mine who lives in Atlanta was told his hospital is not on the o-care list. He's trying to check it out. Have you heard of this?



bonbf3 said:


> Same here. Stick with friends; ignore those who aim to hurt. If I can't ignore them I'll go to the happy place!
> 
> For me, ignoring means that I look first at the writer of the post. If it's someone whose posts are usually nasty, I simply don't read it so as not to be tempted to reply or defend. Just go to the next post. We are in control of what we read. Just move those eyeballs to the next post! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I disagree 100%.
> 
> We should not feel we have to leave KP because of those bullies. Doing that will give them the victory. Their plan is to get/make/bully us to leave. I refuse to give in to these lowlifes.
> 
> ...


The bullies have been even uglier than usual lately but I enjoy the friends I've made here and will stay.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, just for your situation there are scented candles and room air fresheners that smell of something delicious baking. I have a few candles that smell like cinnamon buns baking. At least these "calories" won't go straight to my hips.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you, dear northern neighbor. Don't eat too much, but enjoy your day..


Thanks - we shared a good meal with wonderful friends; we all ate too much but will have tomorrow to recover 

We have some floral plug-in fresheners, will have to check for the baking aromas (might make us hungry though)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Kitty
You are an angel to your family. Risotto is so delicious but ohhhhh too labour intense. I love it with a mix of wild mushrooms when someone else makes it.

No one in our family eats turkey so we usually have duck and a leg of lamb (covered with anchovy and garlic paste, garlic cloves in slits [takes about 2-3 garlic bulbs] and NO mint jelly). A neighbor made a deep fried turkey once and it was moist and juicy. Otherwise I hate to say it feels like cardboard in my mouth.

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday. Our menu tries to follow what they ate on the first Thanksgiving. Leftovers are the greatest.



west coast kitty said:


> Risotto with Turkey Broth:
> 
> ~3 cups short grain or pearl rice (doesn't have to be Italian brand)
> - chopped onion, garlic, celery, mushrooms
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, but I'm done. I didn't join this site to enter a competition of how many insults I could withstand. CheekyBlighter, Alcameron, BrattyPatty, Huckleberry/Ingried, Susanmos2000 and the other goons have attacked me personally from day one of my first post on KP.
> 
> They are nothing but trash talkers in my opinion. I've ignored them again and again as you suggest and they do nothing more then follow me all over KP and incite me on every thread.
> 
> ...


The nasty attacks have been getting worse and more personal and many of them have been directed at you. It's still hard to believe that adults would engage in such contemptible bullying. But friendships have also developed and we've had fun, learned from each other and supported each other. I hope at some point you decide to come back and in the meantime I wish you all the best.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> We love the Asian pears. Our favorites are YaLi and Hosui which we can get at our Chinese supermarket. Costco has a respectable package of six generic ones which are quite good. Asian pears are a little like apples, have a crispiness, great flavor and lovely fragrance. Also they are very nutritious... fiber, good for colon health (diverticulitis and hemorrhoids) and eyes (cataracts).
> 
> We usually eat them as an appetizer paired with cheese and wine. Our favorite is gorgonzola and a nice Chardonnay. Other cheeses Camembert & Manchego. Other wines with these cheeses. And a few walnuts for texture and taste.
> 
> ...


Didn't think of serving them with cheese, sounds yummy and will have to try it soon. Nice to see you back RU. Hope you've been keeping well


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back from a week away, and this is what I find. Disgusting.


I hope your family and friends were able to share their memories and comfort each other Bonnie. Glad to have you back


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here. Stick with friends; ignore those who aim to hurt. If I can't ignore them I'll go to the happy place!
> 
> For me, ignoring means that I look first at the writer of the post. If it's someone whose posts are usually nasty, I simply don't read it so as not to be tempted to reply or defend. Just go to the next post. We are in control of what we read. Just move those eyeballs to the next post! :-D


Good advice Bonnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Kitty
> You are an angel to your family. Risotto is so delicious but ohhhhh too labour intense. I love it with a mix of wild mushrooms when someone else makes it.
> 
> No one in our family eats turkey so we usually have duck and a leg of lamb (covered with anchovy and garlic paste, garlic cloves in slits [takes about 2-3 garlic bulbs] and NO mint jelly). A neighbor made a deep fried turkey once and it was moist and juicy. Otherwise I hate to say it feels like cardboard in my mouth.
> ...


We rarely had turkey at our house when I was growing up because we all prefer the dark meat. Some years we did have duck or goose for Christmas. But hubby likes the white meat and then use it in soup and usually have a turkey curry with some of the left overs too.

I always put lots of garlic into lamb as well and rub it with rosemary


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie I like your method. It will work. Off the subject....A friend of mine who lives in Atlanta was told his hospital is not on the o-care list. He's trying to check it out. Have you heard of this?


Hi, RUKnitting! Yes, I have. My husband and I were covered by United Health Care. It was GREAT! I got it through the Georgia Retired Educators Assoc. Then they suddenly decided to drop United, after years of excellent coverage, and switch to Blue Cross and Blue Shield. The article in yesterday's newspaper said that the top hospitals in Atlanta (by reputation, anyway) - Emory, Northside, Wellstar - do NOT accept Blue Cross and Blue Shield! My husband has two serious health issues that are being followed by Emory doctors. I don't know what we'll do now. I'm upset in the extreme.

My coverage is not Obamacare. I don't know why the state switched to Blue Cross and Blue Shield. Apparently the coverage from BCBS differs if you get it on your own from what you get with ocare. There's a smaller network of providers for the ocare.

This is just what I've learned from a newspaper article.It's so complicated that I'll have to study it to figure out what the heck's going on. It's a real mess if you have ongoing health issues to deal with. I'm steamed. Sorry for your friend. He's not alone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope your family and friends were able to share their memories and comfort each other Bonnie. Glad to have you back


Thank you. It was a lovely funeral. I had no idea my brother-in-law was involved in so much. He was one of those calm, steady teachers that kids gravitate toward. He coached swimming, too - and water polo - so he was known as teacher and coach. Lots of people came -very nice. It's always good to be with family.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> After my husband retired and a year before he was eligible for Medicare. The company switched to Blue Cross Blue Shield from Humana. What a mess. It took 6 months for them to pay the ambulance and emergency room bill. We were thankful, it was not a heart attack.
> In our case, the insurance was still paid by the self-insured company. The insurance company was just handling the paper work.


joeysomma
what a mess is right. When corporations are in charge, we the people lose. Once the kinks are ironed out of ACA, we no longer are at the mercy of the Insurance companies. Finally power to the People.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The bullies have been even uglier than usual lately but I enjoy the friends I've made here and will stay.


Thanks WCK as my friends here are very dear to my heart & I will only read quotes from them so will ignore the ugly Lefties ! Hugs, dear friend, Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. It was a lovely funeral. I had no idea my brother-in-law was involved in so much. He was one of those calm, steady teachers that kids gravitate toward. He coached swimming, too - and water polo - so he was known as teacher and coach. Lots of people came -very nice. It's always good to be with family.


Yes, to live in the hearts we leave behind is not to die.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> After my husband retired and a year before he was eligible for Medicare. The company switched to Blue Cross Blue Shield from Humana. What a mess. It took 6 months for them to pay the ambulance and emergency room bill. We were thankful, it was not a heart attack.
> In our case, the insurance was still paid by the self-insured company. The insurance company was just handling the paper work.


Yes, as we have United health care as our secondary ins & we got a letter that everything will change but for now, they won't continue to pay for the "Y" membership for us as I swim when I'm able so that will be taken away as soon as the lock down is finished. We will also have a co-pay at the doctor's office & at the hospital. In other we will be funding all other people for not working or having insurance!

I hate Obama & the Democratic Party for what they are doing to those of us who have worked hard to give to the have nots. I refuse to even watch or listen to Obama again for what he has done.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I hate Obama & the Democratic Party for what they are doing to those of us who have worked hard to give to the have nots. I refuse to even watch or listen to Obama again for what he has done.


Good idea, Janie. Might be a good idea to use that time to phone your broker and figure out what to do with your stocks. If we default they'll be worth diddly-squat by the end of the week.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What a Hoot. Bet he would't do that again.


Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4067189561613&set=vb.1338537372&type=2&theater What do you think? lol


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Joey
Thank You. There sure is a lot of wisdom in those words. Wouldn't it be a different world if everyone followed those tenets?



joeysomma said:


> I found this on face book today:
> 
> _1. I believe that I have won the greatest lottery of all time. I am alive. I walk the Earth. I live in America. Above all things, I am grateful.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> After my husband retired and a year before he was eligible for Medicare. The company switched to Blue Cross Blue Shield from Humana. What a mess. It took 6 months for them to pay the ambulance and emergency room bill. We were thankful, it was not a heart attack.
> In our case, the insurance was still paid by the self-insured company. The insurance company was just handling the paper work.


Oh, that's awful.

I checked with my husband and looked at the article again, and those limited networks were for obamacare exchanges, not the insurance we get from employers. We'll have to wait and see how BCBS is. We had it when we were young - no problems but we were healthy! Now, we have a few things to keep up with - so we'll see. Our county schools are the biggest employer in our state, so I think there'd be a LOT of complaining teachers if the coverage isn't as good as United's was. It would be so much better if this were presented in a more orderly way.

I do think those limited coverages would affect your friend, though. I hope he gets what he needs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I really doubt those nasty libs on here are sober when they post such nastiness. They seem to go out of their way to be vile and hateful. They all pile on like a bunch of rabid dogs. It`s truly disgusting.
> I`m done on these boards too. Thanks for the cooking tips and wonderful posts dear friends. You know who you are.
> Wendy xx
> PS...I made waffles this morning with 7UP that I remembered to buy. They were perfect, and my son and hubby loved them.
> ♥


Please reconsider. We were just beginning to get to know each other.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh glad you got the 7up for the waffles. I knew you would like them. I am not going anywhere. Will stick it out for duration . No one can hurt me with their evil words. No weapon formed against me will prosper.


I'm glad you are staying CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here. Stick with friends; ignore those who aim to hurt. If I can't ignore them I'll go to the happy place!
> 
> For me, ignoring means that I look first at the writer of the post. If it's someone whose posts are usually nasty, I simply don't read it so as not to be tempted to reply or defend. Just go to the next post. We are in control of what we read. Just move those eyeballs to the next post! :-D


That's right Bonnie. Consider the source and just move on past the garbage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The bullies have been even uglier than usual lately but I enjoy the friends I've made here and will stay.


I'm glad to hear that WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks - we shared a good meal with wonderful friends; we all ate too much but will have tomorrow to recover
> 
> We have some floral plug-in fresheners, will have to check for the baking aromas (might make us hungry though)


Guaranteed to make one drool at times. The great part is they are non fattening. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad to hear that WCK.


I'm glad, too.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KC I have a similar recipe except with 2T of chives and without the bacon. We love this dish and next time I'll add the bacon. Thanks.


Knit crazy said:


> Here is my recipe for Make-Ahead Party Mashed Potatoes.
> 
> Non-stick Cooking Spray
> 5 lbs. Russet or Yukon potatoes, peeled, pared, cooked, drained, and mashed
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Wendy Don't give them a pass by thinking they are not sober. They are quite aware of what they are posting and their posts are done with hateful intent. Unfortunately our society has deteriorated so that we excuse behaviour for whatever reason and consequently no one is held responsible.


WendyBee said:


> I really doubt those nasty libs on here are sober when they post such nastiness. They seem to go out of their way to be vile and hateful. They all pile on like a bunch of rabid dogs. It`s truly disgusting.
> I`m done on these boards too. Thanks for the cooking tips and wonderful posts dear friends. You know who you are.
> Wendy xx
> PS...I made waffles this morning with 7UP that I remembered to buy. They were perfect, and my son and hubby loved them.
> ♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good idea, Janie. Might be a good idea to use that time to phone your broker and figure out what to do with your stocks. If we default they'll be worth diddly-squat by the end of the week.


Don't worry about me sweetheart as they are safe & secure & valuable so why did you feel it necessary to be so hateful.

How do you know I still have stocks? Maybe I sold them all for good old cash so eat your heart out!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Day to our Canadian friends!


Me too when do they celebrate the holiday?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Wendy Don't give them a pass by thinking they are not sober. They are quite aware of what they are posting and their posts are done with hateful intent. Unfortunately our society has deteriorated so that we excuse behaviour for whatever reason and consequently no one is held responsible.


You are correct as those Lefties know what they are doing is why they single out one to all jump on especially KGP as they cannot come up to her level so they all tried to bring her down but they never succeeded!

The joke is on the jokers!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is today
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/canada/thanksgiving-day


Thanks Joey.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad you are staying CB.


Me too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This fits too!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my recipe for Make-Ahead Party Mashed Potatoes.
> 
> Non-stick Cooking Spray
> 5 lbs. Russet or Yukon potatoes, peeled, pared, cooked, drained, and mashed
> ...


Why bother with the cooking spray? There is so much fat in this dish the potatoes must disappear. No need to worry about the threat of conservatism, just feed these potatoes to your friends so they'll die young due to all the cholesterol.

KPG, please hurry and make yourself some of these!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Don't worry about me sweetheart as they are safe & secure & valuable so why did you feel it necessary to be so hateful.
> 
> How do you know I still have stocks? Maybe I sold them all for good old cash so eat your heart out!


Janeway
happy to hear that you went from hungry to have plenty and in such a short time. One less person to worry about. Now you can help other less fortunate to get a meal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too when do they celebrate the holiday?


Me three!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This fits too!


So true! Also glad for all the good friends who are staying.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, Knit Crazy - it looks delicious!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This fits too!


after that last thread you re righton


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Day to our Canadian friends!


Thanks Joey; about 5 more weeks to look forward to your celebration


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This fits too!


that was a good one Jane; here's one for you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> after that last thread you re righton


at first I found it hard to believe that women who claim to be mature and well-informed are consistently "rude, critical and argumentative" -- but the proof is there for all to see.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> at first I found it hard to believe that women who claim to be mature and well-informed are consistently "rude, critical and argumentative" -- but the proof is there for all to see.


Yes--and the one you'd consider a fine and proper gentleman has turned up on your own doorstep. Have fun!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Why bother with the cooking spray? There is so much fat in this dish the potatoes must disappear. No need to worry about the threat of conservatism, just feed these potatoes to your friends so they'll die young due to all the cholesterol.
> 
> KPG, please hurry and make yourself some of these!


Go away, gritch!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and the one you'd consider a fine and proper gentleman has turned up on your own doorstep. Have fun!


Yes, we are very happy to have him. He may become our King! Eat your heart out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that was a good one Jane; here's one for you


Thanks this is too cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> happy to hear that you went from hungry to have plenty and in such a short time. One less person to worry about. Now you can help other less fortunate to get a meal.


I never stopped sharing with our local food pantry when there was extra, but I'm sure you never have given a penny to charity.

I made a large donation to our local pantry the week of the gov. shutdown. What did you give?

Now, don't be shy--tell the truth as God is listening!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> after that last thread you re righton


Thank you but sometimes I forget & respond to those nut heads in spite of telling myself to ignore them. Glad you found us welcome aboard.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is very true what happened to my ancestors.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night ladies & our gent.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Funny - going to the pet store to get catfish for dinner. Ouch! Just kidding. I"ve never seen them in the grocery store either. somebody mentioned crabs. You can't beat Chesapeake Bay blue crabs - steamed (alive - sorry - I know it's sick) with Old Bay. And crab cakes - my mother's were truly indescribably delicious! Boy, I could go for one now. I just realized - we didn't have our usual crab feast at my son's this summer. I'll have to speak to him!


Did someone mention catfish. I'm from Louisiana and catfish is at the top of the list down here. we can catch some really big ones , my friend has caught a 56 lb one , the lakes and bayous are full of them. I just want to know when the fish fry is?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and the one you'd consider a fine and proper gentleman has turned up on your own doorstep. Have fun!


you and all your bunch of ladies(I use that word because I won't call you what you really are) are the most evil and malicious people I have ever seen. In the face of truth you still hold to your wrong ideas then you attack everything about that person who doesn't agree with you.I now see why the nice ladies came here to get away from yall, then wham here yall are back to your same old stuff on this thread,go back to all your old biddie friendsand baste in the hate and lies they spout.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is very true what happened to my ancestors.


through out history, I'm sorry to say that every president has been put in office by big money people who after being elected require special favors.the Indians and many other groups were persecuted in the name of progress, bah humbug it was in some way going to line their pockets . the land grabs were nothing more than a way to put their railroads through Indian land without having to pay just take it. I as a white male do apologize for any part my ancestors had in this disgrace. the Indians have suffered atrocities at the hands of our government


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> through out history, I'm sorry to say that every president has been put in office by big money people who after being elected require special favors.the Indians and many other groups were persecuted in the name of progress, bah humbug it was in some way going to line their pockets . the land grabs were nothing more than a way to put their railroads through Indian land without having to pay just take it. I as a white male do apologize for any part my ancestors had in this disgrace. the Indians have suffered atrocities at the hands of our government


Thank you for my ancestors as what you said is true as Washington still speaks with a forked tongue! I'm Apache Indian.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> you and all your bunch of ladies(I use that word because I won't call you what you really are) are the most evil and malicious people I have ever seen. In the face of truth you still hold to your wrong ideas then you attack everything about that person who doesn't agree with you.I now see why the nice ladies came here to get away from yall, then wham here yall are back to your same old stuff on this thread,go back to all your old biddie friendsand baste in the hate and lies they spout.


Amen!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Another one for today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Another one for today.


Very nice, Jane.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very nice, Jane.


Thank you Bon as we spend too much time defending ourselves that this is something nice for a change.

Have a great day my wonderful friends. Hugs


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> you and all your bunch of ladies(I use that word because I won't call you what you really are) are the most evil and malicious people I have ever seen. In the face of truth you still hold to your wrong ideas then you attack everything about that person who doesn't agree with you.I now see why the nice ladies came here to get away from yall, then wham here yall are back to your same old stuff on this thread,go back to all your old biddie friendsand baste in the hate and lies they spout.


They come here because they really can't stand themselves, let alone each other. We are truly happy people, and happiness is something that they will never possess.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, we are very happy to have him. He may become our King! Eat your heart out.


WHAT ????????

Hand over your Prada shoes for a day. You are in time out.

:lol:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Another one for today.


very nice, I like it


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> WHAT ????????
> 
> Hand over your Prada shoes for a day. You are in time out.
> 
> :lol:


Yes, my queen as I should asl permission first.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, my queen as I should asl permission first.


LOL! Personally, I think I'd tick her off on purpose if having her happy with me meant I had to wear those shoes. They make my feet hurt just looking at them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray bon..... encouraging news. I hop things continue to improve for you both.; ♥
> 
> Another hooray.... my son gave me his mixer today as he never used it. SO I just finished making another autumn spice cake. It`s in the oven now


Thanks, Wendy. Glad you got a mixer - enjoy that cake!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So thankful it has been good news all those years.


Thank you, Joey.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank You Lord!


Thanks, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful news Bonnie; thank God that he went into remission and you've continued to have so many good years together.


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You have "No" class!


I know, Jane. She posted a huge picture of herself for KPG. What an ego!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> To everyone who liked my 'Keep Calm And Carry Yarn' pic, here`s the real meaning of it.....
> http://www.wimp.com/keepcalm/


Very interesting video. I'd love to go to Barter Books - seems lovely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "Punch?" You are definitely a Southern Lady!


The one I like even better is, "Mash the button."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Beautiful avatar, Huck. Looks like the Tea Party up and disappeared when they didn't get their way. They should have learned how to govern before they went to Washington. It appears there is no one in charge on the right and even the "sane" members of the GOP are telling them to get it together and do the job of serving the people. Their disapproval ratings are the lowest of the low and perhaps if they acted like adults rather than petulant children they could recover some of their dignity. Then Bachmann is running around proclaiming the end is upon us. She is a real embarrassment not only to the GOP but to the U.S.


Do you think the Tea Party is gone? Not going to happen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I disagree 100%.
> 
> We should not feel we have to leave KP because of those bullies. Doing that will give them the victory. Their plan is to get/make/bully us to leave. I refuse to give in to these lowlifes.
> 
> ...


And what do they get if we all leave? An empty site where they can argue with one another! I'm with you, Solo. Staying for now. I'll leave when I'm ready.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG
> 
> I agree with EVERYTHING you say. There is no chance of intellectual debate with any of them. It is an exercise in futility and I have better things to do with my time. Also I wish not to have such evil in my heart. It's hurtful when I read their attacks on you and other conservatives on KP. No matter what the subject is it always deteriorates into noire vulgar discussions by the Libs. They would never be able to bring me down to their common, offensive style. Unwatch is the best solution and doesn't denote anyone winning. It just designates a choice of how I perceive myself. Just as I would never associate with the likes of them in my community I no longer believe there is anything to be gained by associating with them on KP.
> 
> ...


I think their nasty posts are boring, so I skip over them. Every now and then I'll read one. I enjoy the interesting posts about knitting, food, family, home, etc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG
> 
> I agree with EVERYTHING you say. There is no chance of intellectual debate with any of them. It is an exercise in futility and I have better things to do with my time. Also I wish not to have such evil in my heart. It's hurtful when I read their attacks on you and other conservatives on KP. No matter what the subject is it always deteriorates into noire vulgar discussions by the Libs. They would never be able to bring me down to their common, offensive style. Unwatch is the best solution and doesn't denote anyone winning. It just designates a choice of how I perceive myself. Just as I would never associate with the likes of them in my community I no longer believe there is anything to be gained by associating with them on KP.
> 
> ...


I think their nasty posts are boring and predictable, so I skip over them. Each one has her own way of saying "I hate you." Yawn. Every now and then I'll read one. I enjoy the interesting posts about knitting, food, family, home, etc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I found something beautiful on FB, and i don't know how to put it on here, so I'll try to describe it.

It was a picture of two women walking down a country road. We see them from the back as they walk toward the lake ahead. It says,

"We really are all just walking each other home."

I thought how perfect that was for my friends here and in The Garden. The thought of "walking home" with one another was heartwarming. I'm so glad you're part of my walk home.

Good night - sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Did someone mention catfish. I'm from Louisiana and catfish is at the top of the list down here. we can catch some really big ones , my friend has caught a 56 lb one , the lakes and bayous are full of them. I just want to know when the fish fry is?[/quote
> 
> When are you next going fishing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They come here because they really can't stand themselves, let alone each other. We are truly happy people, and happiness is something that they will never possess.


They remind me of the book Lord of the Flies -- they're anonymous and can follow their pack mentality, make their own rules, target those that don't fit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> LOL! Personally, I think I'd tick her off on purpose if having her happy with me meant I had to wear those shoes. They make my feet hurt just looking at them.


 :lol: I'd probably break my neck


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The one I like even better is, "Mash the button."


Have never heard that term before but it makes sense - especially the button to activate the cross walk light


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I found something beautiful on FB, and i don't know how to put it on here, so I'll try to describe it.
> 
> It was a picture of two women walking down a country road. We see them from the back as they walk toward the lake ahead. It says,
> 
> ...


That's a really nice thought Bonnie; also hope everyone has a good night


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Do you think the Tea Party is gone? Not going to happen.


They have been afraid of the tea party from the beginning. The name calling started early on. They really showed their colors when Tea Party candidates were actually elected to Congress. The IRS was told to do what they could to hold the tea party back, there's no doubt about that. The 2014 elections are going to be very interesting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> They remind me of the book Lord of the Flies -- they're anonymous and can follow their pack mentality, make their own rules, target those that don't fit.


Good description. Pelosi and Reid are leaders of the pack. Vroom, vroom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They have been afraid of the tea party from the beginning. The name calling started early on. They really showed their colors when Tea Party candidates were actually elected to Congress. The IRS was told to do what they could to hold the tea party back, there's no doubt about that. The 2014 elections are going to be very interesting.


They sure will! And someone said the Tea Party is disorganized. That's the whole point! This is a grass-roots movement, not (yet) corrupted by politics. Organization will come quickly - as soon as it's needed.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

RINO`s and Dems alike both despise the Tea Party because they fear them. The president was so afraid of them that he got the IRS to deny them tax funding.
Last weekends protest on Washington DC is proof that the Tea party is far from dead. Even now the Tea Party is demonised as terrorists by both RINO`s and libs. 
So much for civility.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

For over a year I have been waking up to back pain. And it`s taken over an hour for me to be able to walk without pain. I could never understand it because I always sleep on my stomach. And every few months I used to ask hubby to flip the mattress as I thought that was what the problem was. Hubby even bought me an office chair with a massage feature on it to ease my symptoms.
Well this morning about 6am I finally found out why my back has been hurting. My cat Tiptwo was snoozing on my back!!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee, what a cute kitty. Maybe shutting the door on him/her is the answer to no back pain.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks solo. It`s hard to believe Tip is 12 in January.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh wow - glad you found out! THat's funny - except for your suffering. The good thing is - it's an easy fix.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They have been afraid of the tea party from the beginning. The name calling started early on. They really showed their colors when Tea Party candidates were actually elected to Congress. The IRS was told to do what they could to hold the tea party back, there's no doubt about that. The 2014 elections are going to be very interesting.


soloweygirl
afraid? Never, disgusted YES.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> RINO`s and Dems alike both despise the Tea Party because they fear them. The president was so afraid of them that he got the IRS to deny them tax funding.
> Last weekends protest on Washington DC is proof that the Tea party is far from dead. Even now the Tea Party is demonised as terrorists by both RINO`s and libs.
> So much for civility.


WendyBee
oh what a great turnout the TP Party had this past weekend. The Republicans are down to 21% nationwide and a small percentage of that are TPers. Do you Math.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> WendyBee
> oh what a great turnout the TP Party had this past weekend. The Republicans are down to 21% nationwide and a small percentage of that are TPers. Do you Math.


The polls are as skewed as you are


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The polls are as skewed as you are


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep, NJ candidate Cory Booker is about to steal another election.
http://www.ijreview.com/2013/10/87659-voting-irregularities-reported-booker-lonegan-u-s-senate-race/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The polls are as skewed as you are


WendyBee,

Yes, they are skewed.

My advice (which I know I should never give unless asked - sorry) is: If you see Huckleberry's name on a post, just skip it. Her intention is to needle us, to upset us, to belittle us. Reading her post will just make you indignant, mad, or disgusted. So just read the name, tell yourself it's a despicable post (it probably is), and move on.

It's so hard not to respond to such exaggerated and furious posts, but I just realized that it's never satisfying because she can't comprehend our responses. They don't make sense to her. That's because she reads them through the prism of rage - at conservatives, Republicans, white people, straight people, all those she thinks of as oppressors. So - label it and pat yourself on the back for not letting it get to you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

That`s good advice. Thanks bon. I`ll treat her and other libs posts with the contempt it deserves. They`re just drunk/high postings anyway.
*shrugs*


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s good advice. Thanks bon. I`ll treat her and other libs posts with the contempt it deserves. They`re just drunk/high postings anyway.
> *shrugs*


I know. Good luck with it. It's so frustrating because they just can't see what's happening. I always think if I explain something "just right," it will make a difference. But it usually doesn't.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> WendyBee,
> 
> Yes, they are skewed.
> 
> ...


Wendy Bee,

Huck is nuts. Some others are close. Poor Purl is one. I think Huck is numerous posters using a different name. The best advice is not to respond. We don't even look at her posts. Trash is what they are.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I found something beautiful on FB, and i don't know how to put it on here, so I'll try to describe it.
> 
> It was a picture of two women walking down a country road. We see them from the back as they walk toward the lake ahead. It says,
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for this lovely saying as I'll walk any of you home with pride.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wendy Bee,
> 
> Huck is nuts. Some others are close. Poor Purl is one. I think Huck is numerous posters using a different name. The best advice is not to respond. We don't even look at her posts. Trash is what they are.


Amen, as they pick on one person to bully. I miss KGP as they were the most rude to her & called her other people's names. Horrible bullies!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Well said Bonnie. It is difficult when they spew their absolute lies. They are beyond logical thinking so best to ignore. I'm going to try again to follow my best insights. Wish me well in my objectives and thanks for reminding me.



bonbf3 said:


> WendyBee,
> 
> Yes, they are skewed.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> For over a year I have been waking up to back pain. And it`s taken over an hour for me to be able to walk without pain. I could never understand it because I always sleep on my stomach. And every few months I used to ask hubby to flip the mattress as I thought that was what the problem was. Hubby even bought me an office chair with a massage feature on it to ease my symptoms.
> Well this morning about 6am I finally found out why my back has been hurting. My cat Tiptwo was snoozing on my back!!!!!


I would love for my baby to sleep in the bed but wife says NO, of course golden retrievers seem to take over the whole bed. so if nothing works do like we do put her in the kennel at night.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Well said Bonnie. It is difficult when they spew their absolute lies. They are beyond logical thinking so best to ignore. I'm going to try again to follow my best insights. Wish me well in my objectives and thanks for reminding me.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


we did that on "dogs" and they just disappeared, then we had a good time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Amen, as they pick on one person to bully. I miss KGP as they were the most rude to her & called her other people's names. Horrible bullies!


Janeway,
Do you know where she is?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I would love for my baby to sleep in the bed but wife says NO, of course golden retrievers seem to take over the whole bed. so if nothing works do like we do put her in the kennel at night.


We have 2 goldens and they own the bed.. Much to my dismay. I lost.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> For over a year I have been waking up to back pain. And it`s taken over an hour for me to be able to walk without pain. I could never understand it because I always sleep on my stomach. And every few months I used to ask hubby to flip the mattress as I thought that was what the problem was. Hubby even bought me an office chair with a massage feature on it to ease my symptoms.
> Well this morning about 6am I finally found out why my back has been hurting. My cat Tiptwo was snoozing on my back!!!!!


She's a cutie Wendy, but time for her to find a new place to snuggle at night


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> Do you know where she is?


No sorry as I miss her so will send a PM to ask her to return to our sites.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> She's a cutie Wendy, but time for her to find a new place to snuggle at night


Thanks westy. She is rather heavy I must admit. She used to be really tiny until she was fixed, and now she seems to have bulked out. She`s not fat - just solid.
Hubby promised that if Tiptwo goes on the bed again in the future and on my back, he has to shoo her off.

'


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Well said Bonnie. It is difficult when they spew their absolute lies. They are beyond logical thinking so best to ignore. I'm going to try again to follow my best insights. Wish me well in my objectives and thanks for reminding me.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I do wish you well. We're all in this together, and some of us know it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Well said Bonnie. It is difficult when they spew their absolute lies. They are beyond logical thinking so best to ignore. I'm going to try again to follow my best insights. Wish me well in my objectives and thanks for reminding me.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


True, as now, Bratty is saying I sent a PM that they made public & that I posted my panties.

What I posted was a picture from Facebook of large panties of Michelle's. They were cute on S & O.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> True, as now, Bratty is saying I sent a PM that they made public & that I posted my panties.
> 
> What I posted was a picture from Facebook of large panties of Michelle's. They were cute on S & O.


They sure are twisted. I wouldn't get near them for anything. Obamacare debacle is still not over. The future will tell what a loosing proposition it is.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> They sure are twisted. I wouldn't get near them for anything. Obamacare debacle is still not over. The future will tell what a loosing proposition it is.


youre so right. the only reason they say they will sht the gov. down is obama and his lackeys aren't getting their way to get it funded.
p.s. you ladies keep yall drawers off the site ,somebody bad may be watching


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> youre so right. the only reason they say they will sht the gov. down is obama and his lackeys aren't getting their way to get it funded.
> p.s. you ladies keep yall drawers off the site ,somebody bad may be watching


I don't put my drawers on this site. I am hoping and bet that Obamacare fails in the end. There was a reason for the Repubs doing what they did. They will be proved correct down the road.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They sure are twisted. I wouldn't get near them for anything. Obamacare debacle is still not over. The future will tell what a loosing proposition it is.


They would never admit that anything their little prince did was bad or damaging to the country. I stay away from them as they are hateful people. I'd rather talk with you guys. 

DIL is now on bed rest due to pre-term labor issues. So, being the closest to them I've been busy helping them with day-to-day stuff.

Take care ladies. I'll let you know when A and B arrive.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They would never admit that anything their little prince did was bad or damaging to the country. I stay away from them as they are hateful people. I'd rather talk with you guys.
> 
> DIL is now on bed rest due to pre-term labor issues. So, being the closest to them I've been busy helping them with day-to-day stuff.
> 
> Take care ladies. I'll let you know when A and B arrive.


Best Wishes on the babies. Please keep us posted! Good for you to be there to help. They love you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They would never admit that anything their little prince did was bad or damaging to the country. I stay away from them as they are hateful people. I'd rather talk with you guys.
> 
> DIL is now on bed rest due to pre-term labor issues. So, being the closest to them I've been busy helping them with day-to-day stuff.
> 
> Take care ladies. I'll let you know when A and B arrive.


Bed rest can be a pain, but it will be worth it when those little babies get here! Best of luck to all of you, Thumpbunny!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy. She is rather heavy I must admit. She used to be really tiny until she was fixed, and now she seems to have bulked out. She`s not fat - just solid.
> Hubby promised that if Tiptwo goes on the bed again in the future and on my back, he has to shoo her off.
> 
> '


most of our cats love to snuggle too - we had one that loved to get under the covers in the winter, while her brother stretched out across our feet. There was only 1 that had to be evicted from our bedroom, she would get right over the top of our head and against the headboard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> They would never admit that anything their little prince did was bad or damaging to the country. I stay away from them as they are hateful people. I'd rather talk with you guys.
> 
> DIL is now on bed rest due to pre-term labor issues. So, being the closest to them I've been busy helping them with day-to-day stuff.
> 
> Take care ladies. I'll let you know when A and B arrive.


That's tough on DIL, but good that you're close by to help. Prayers for all


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> I would love for my baby to sleep in the bed but wife says NO, of course golden retrievers seem to take over the whole bed. so if nothing works do like we do put her in the kennel at night.


You have a very smart wife . I don`t mind the kitties on the bed but we do draw the line at our pooch Dixie on the bed. It was Dixie`s 2nd Birthday yesterday and we did spoil her with treats.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Double prayers sending your way for your Godly double blessed babies.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> They would never admit that anything their little prince did was bad or damaging to the country. I stay away from them as they are hateful people. I'd rather talk with you guys.
> 
> DIL is now on bed rest due to pre-term labor issues. So, being the closest to them I've been busy helping them with day-to-day stuff.
> 
> Take care ladies. I'll let you know when A and B arrive.


Wow Thumpy...you re about to be a Grandmother of twin babies? That`s brilliant!! I can say that for sure because I`m a twin. I have a twin sister, and I`m the oldest by 10 minutes.
Your fingers must be worn down to stumps with all that knitting for double bundles of pure joy. Hard work but definately worth it.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow Thumpy...you re about to be a Grandmother of twin babies? That`s brilliant!! I can say that for sure because I`m a twin. I have a twin sister, and I`m the oldest by 10 minutes.
> Your fingers must be worn down to stumps with all that knitting for double bundles of pure joy. Hard work but definately worth it.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


WendyBee - you're a twin?! I think that's very exciting, although I'm sure you're used to it by now. To me it's so amazing. Identical twins? Does she live near you?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks bon. We`re fraternal twins. We look like each other, but not identical.
Our Angela still lives in South Wales, and like me she has two sons. Although unlike me she`s no longer married.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We have 2 goldens and they own the bed.. Much to my dismay. I lost.


I once had a house full of dogs, six. Mine and friends that went on vacation. Naturally, all the dogs slept on the bed. Anyway, I woke up during the night because I literally couldn't move , I had 3 dogs on either side of me. It was as though I was the docking station, think a space station with starships docked on either side. It was definitely a missed Kodak moment. I was laughing so hard that I had to get out of bed and disturbed the whole scene. Gotta love the puppies. After that, I made sure they were all on the same side.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> True, as now, Bratty is saying I sent a PM that they made public & that I posted my panties.
> 
> What I posted was a picture from Facebook of large panties of Michelle's. They were cute on S & O.


Don't worry Janie. It was a funny picture. The size was most likely accurate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow Thumpy...you re about to be a Grandmother of twin babies? That`s brilliant!! I can say that for sure because I`m a twin. I have a twin sister, and I`m the oldest by 10 minutes.
> Your fingers must be worn down to stumps with all that knitting for double bundles of pure joy. Hard work but definately worth it.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wendy, I'm a twin also. I am younger by 10 minutes. I used to say I kicked my sister out the womb as I wanted my own space. I had it for a whole 10 minutes. Go me!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon. We`re fraternal twins. We look like each other, but not identical.
> Our Angela still lives in South Wales, and like me she has two sons. Although unlike me she`s no longer married.


That's far away. It must have been fun growing up together. I have a sister, too - and I'm older by ten-----years!! She's about 700 miles away - might as well be 7000. I did see her last week - it was so much fun. She's hilarious - and sweet, too. She fed us dinner and sent us off with cookies for the car.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I once had a house full of dogs, six. Mine and friends that went on vacation. Naturally, all the dogs slept on the bed. Anyway, I woke up during the night because I literally couldn't move , I had 3 dogs on either side of me. It was as though I was the docking station, think a space station with starships docked on either side. It was definitely a missed Kodak moment. I was laughing so hard that I had to get out of bed and disturbed the whole scene. Gotta love the puppies. After that, I made sure they were all on the same side.


That's a great story. Thanks, Solo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's far away. It must have been fun growing up together. I have a sister, too - and I'm older by ten-----years!! She's about 700 miles away - might as well be 7000. I did see her last week - it was so much fun. She's hilarious - and sweet, too. She fed us dinner and sent us off with cookies for the car.


Your car eats cookies?  What kind of car _and_ cookies?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your car eats cookies?  What kind of car _and_ cookies?


KPG,

Glad you are back posting. Missed you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Glad you are back posting. Missed you.


Thank you, but I never left nor stopped posting on KP. I'm not willing to waste my precious time reading or posting amongst the idiot Liberal haters any longer, I'm finding my place elsewhere.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon. We`re fraternal twins. We look like each other, but not identical.
> Our Angela still lives in South Wales, and like me she has two sons. Although unlike me she`s no longer married.


The impending twins are fraternal as well. A is a girl and B is a boy. I don't know their names yet as they won't tell anyone. So, at this time I just call them A and B.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you, but I never left nor stopped posting on KP. I'm not willing to waste my precious time reading or posting amongst the idiot Liberal haters any longer, I'm finding my place elsewhere.


I understand how you feel. They are bullies. Terrible people who I would avoid if I knew them. Hateful to the fullest. Don't go far!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> The impending twins are fraternal as well. A is a girl and B is a boy. I don't know their names yet as they won't tell anyone. So, at this time I just call them A and B.


How wonderful. I have a niece who has boy and girl twins and they are sweethearts.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you, but I never left nor stopped posting on KP. I'm not willing to waste my precious time reading or posting amongst the idiot Liberal haters any longer, I'm finding my place elsewhere.


You made my day posting here gifty ♥


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You have a very smart wife . I don`t mind the kitties on the bed but we do draw the line at our pooch Dixie on the bed. It was Dixie`s 2nd Birthday yesterday and we did spoil her with treats.


Our first golden slept on the bed with us, till she got too fat to jump up on it.now picture this a queen size bed our heads together at the top and our feet at each corner, and Lucy stretched across the bed from one side to the other, now that was good sleeping.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> Our first golden slept on the bed with us, till she got too fat to jump up on it.now picture this a queen size bed our heads together at the top and our feet at each corner, and Lucy stretched across the bed from one side to the other, now that was good sleeping.


This made me laugh.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Our first golden slept on the bed with us, till she got too fat to jump up on it.now picture this a queen size bed our heads together at the top and our feet at each corner, and Lucy stretched across the bed from one side to the other, now that was good sleeping.


My husband made stairs for our goldens to get on the bed...


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> This made me laugh.
> 
> :thumbup:


but oh so true


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They would never admit that anything their little prince did was bad or damaging to the country. I stay away from them as they are hateful people. I'd rather talk with you guys.
> 
> DIL is now on bed rest due to pre-term labor issues. So, being the closest to them I've been busy helping them with day-to-day stuff.
> 
> Take care ladies. I'll let you know when A and B arrive.


Sending prayers to DIL & you for the extra work you are doing. How much longer does she have until the due date or until they induce labor?

Keep in touch. Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your car eats cookies?  What kind of car _and_ cookies?


You are too funny! Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The impending twins are fraternal as well. A is a girl and B is a boy. I don't know their names yet as they won't tell anyone. So, at this time I just call them A and B.


I have twins by marriage who are boy/girl & their names are Marshall & Michelle. I wanted twins but my SIL got them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This made me laugh.
> 
> :thumbup:


Too cute!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Too cute!


Not as cute as your pic Jane...absolutely adorable.
LOL guess what cake I have in the oven? I`m trying a cream cheese frosting this time. I don`t have powdered sugar so i`m making my own in my mini chopper with a pinch of corn starch and a cup of ordinary granulated sugar.

:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband made stairs for our goldens to get on the bed...


My first golden I had to build a handicap ramp in the back yard so she could get downas she got older. the thngs we do for our babies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I once had a house full of dogs, six. Mine and friends that went on vacation. Naturally, all the dogs slept on the bed. Anyway, I woke up during the night because I literally couldn't move , I had 3 dogs on either side of me. It was as though I was the docking station, think a space station with starships docked on either side. It was definitely a missed Kodak moment. I was laughing so hard that I had to get out of bed and disturbed the whole scene. Gotta love the puppies. After that, I made sure they were all on the same side.


Makes for a great mental picture, you're just one of the litter :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This made me laugh.
> 
> :thumbup:


that looks about right Wendy
:lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband made stairs for our goldens to get on the bed...


we had an ottoman beside the bed when it got to hard for Charlie to jump up


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> My first golden I had to build a handicap ramp in the back yard so she could get downas she got older. the thngs we do for our babies.


Yes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,
Love the photo with dog and deer!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Makes for a great mental picture, you're just one of the litter :lol:


Love the photo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That's a great story. Thanks, Solo.


So cute, Han!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your car eats cookies?  What kind of car _and_ cookies?


I just knew some smart-aleck was going to jump all over that! It's a Camry, and it eats only Japanese cookies. My sister can't make those, so she made us sugar cookies decorated in my favorite color! Since the Camry refused them, I had to eat them all myself. :-D :-D

By the way, the Camry's name is Sally. My grandson called her "Grandma's race car." Then he named her Sally because she's blue, just like Sally in "Cars!"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> Love the photo with dog and deer!


Thanks as to me it means we can be friends even though we are different.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Makes for a great mental picture, you're just one of the litter :lol:


Now this is a full bed!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just knew some smart-aleck was going to jump all over that! It's a Camry, and it eats only Japanese cookies. My sister can't make those, so she made us sugar cookies decorated in my favorite color! Since the Camry refused them, I had to eat them all myself.


The things we do for our cars.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. It was a lovely funeral. I had no idea my brother-in-law was involved in so much. He was one of those calm, steady teachers that kids gravitate toward. He coached swimming, too - and water polo - so he was known as teacher and coach. Lots of people came -very nice. It's always good to be with family.


So sorry to hear it was your bil that died Bonnie. I missed that part. So sorry. He really sounds like a great guy. Good tribute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad you are staying CB.


Nothing can chase me away from my friends on KP. We have a bond that can't be broken. Thanks solowegirl! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too!


Awww that is so sweet. I feel the same way.XXX


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing can chase me away from my friends on KP. We have a bond that can't be broken. Thanks solowegirl! :thumbup:


Well said bumpy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The things we do for our cars.


So right - no sacrifice is too great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sorry to hear it was your bil that died Bonnie. I missed that part. So sorry. He really sounds like a great guy. Good tribute.


Thanks, CB. To us, he was a warm and fuzzy type. We were stunned at all he had done for others. A very Christ-like man.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww that is so sweet. I feel the same way.XXX


That's why we're here - because of friends like all of you. There's a lot of love and friendship expressed in these little posts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They would never admit that anything their little prince did was bad or damaging to the country. I stay away from them as they are hateful people. I'd rather talk with you guys.
> 
> DIL is now on bed rest due to pre-term labor issues. So, being the closest to them I've been busy helping them with day-to-day stuff.
> 
> Take care ladies. I'll let you know when A and B arrive.


Can't wait. Will be praying for those precious grandbabies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well said bumpy


Precious picture, WendyBee. Thanks for posting. Sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

welcome home CB; how was your trip?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as to me it means we can be friends even though we are different.


Janeway,

Was this picture taken in your house?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing can chase me away from my friends on KP. We have a bond that can't be broken. Thanks solowegirl! :thumbup:


CB,

Great words. I feel the same way.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing can chase me away from my friends on KP. We have a bond that can't be broken. Thanks solowegirl! :thumbup:


I dearly love my KP friends & NO ONE will make me leave them because of a few nuts who cannot enjoy life.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Great words. I feel the same way.


Me too. Have you asked Admin to delete S & O? Those women have chased everyone away from that thread.

She is also an "A"student.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You made my day posting here gifty ♥


Aw, shucks. I didn't know I have such a fan club! I'm busying doing some sewing for myself and some friends (placemats). I have some decorative painting (interior) to do as well. I'm reading but not posting too much.

Refuse to respond to the haters but happy to respond to my friends!

:-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aw, shucks. I didn't know I have such a fan club! I'm busying doing some sewing for myself and some friends (placemats). I have some decorative painting (interior) to do as well. I'm reading but not posting too much.
> 
> Refuse to respond to the haters but happy to respond to my friends!
> 
> :-D


Please keep in touch as we care about you & please show your new crafts. Hugs, Jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too. Have you asked Admin to delete S & O? Those women have chased everyone away from that thread.
> 
> She is also an "A"student.


Great photo. You are lucky!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Please keep in touch as we care about you & please show your new crafts. Hugs, Jane


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Joey & Yarnie -- in case you haven't seen it, this little story is about tough Wisconsonites
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208560-1.html


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

*knits bungee icords with 5 strands of sock yarn to Gifty`s chair so she won`t leave KP*
I`m using a lot of stash yarn. Win/Win


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too. Have you asked Admin to delete S & O? Those women have chased everyone away from that thread.
> 
> She is also an "A"student.


Fantastic! Beautiful young lady.

We've had a lot of swimming in our family. It's a great sport.
(I cannot swim to save myself.)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *knits bungee icords with 5 strands of sock yarn to Gifty`s chair so she won`t leave KP*
> I`m using a lot of stash yarn. Win/Win


Yes. It also means that you can buy more yarn to replace that which you are using. Win/Win/Win


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Fantastic! Beautiful young lady.
> 
> We've had a lot of swimming in our family. It's a great sport.
> (I cannot swim to save myself.)


Yes, I'm a great swimmer in spite of my health. Love it when I'm at the "Y" & the young ones show their stuff--I cannot swim fast, but is barely make a wave in the water while they are splashing everyone by trying to impress. One day the life guard ask me who was my coach & I told him my dad who taught me in a swift river! He said wow!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I'm a great swimmer in spite of my health. Love it when I'm at the "Y" & the young ones show their stuff--I cannot swim fast, but is barely make a wave in the water while they are splashing everyone by trying to impress. One day the life guard ask me who was my coach & I told him my dad who taught me in a swift river! He said wow!


Janeway, that is great. Your dad must have been a great man. I cannot swim well and wish I did.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This made me laugh.
> 
> :thumbup:


This is exactly what goes on in my house. I am allowed 1/8 of the bed. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Me too. Have you asked Admin to delete S & O? Those women have chased everyone away from that thread.
> 
> She is also an "A"student.


What a beautiful sweetheart she is! Nieces can be so very special to us - I'm my niece's Godmother.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just knew some smart-aleck was going to jump all over that! It's a Camry, and it eats only Japanese cookies. My sister can't make those, so she made us sugar cookies decorated in my favorite color! Since the Camry refused them, I had to eat them all myself. :-D :-D
> 
> By the way, the Camry's name is Sally. My grandson called her "Grandma's race car." Then he named her Sally because she's blue, just like Sally in "Cars!"


With that sugar rush you should have been able to push your feet through the floor boards and "run" all the way home. Just like the Flintstones. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I'm a great swimmer in spite of my health. Love it when I'm at the "Y" & the young ones show their stuff--I cannot swim fast, but is barely make a wave in the water while they are splashing everyone by trying to impress. One day the life guard ask me who was my coach & I told him my dad who taught me in a swift river! He said wow!


It must be nice to excel at a sport. I loved playing sports but wasn't very good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> With that sugar rush you should have been able to push your feet through the floor boards and "run" all the way home. Just like the Flintstones. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 That's a picture! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too. Have you asked Admin to delete S & O? Those women have chased everyone away from that thread.
> 
> She is also an "A"student.


She is a beauty Janie!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway, I never said that you posted a PM of anybody's.
I was explaing to you that is was a PM that Donnie K posted to the public. You called me a liar, when I did not lie.
I only mentioned you posting your underwear and that is it.
I don't care to be accused of something that I did not say.
If I would have said what you think you read, I would own it, But I never said it. I would like to see some proof of your accusation.
Thanks,
Patty


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, that is great. Your dad must have been a great man. I cannot swim well and wish I did.


Thank you as yes in my eyes he was a "great" dad & I miss him so much. My mom was important to me too but I was a daddy's girl.

Dad taught me so much about life & we would go into the woods to listen to "nature" talking as he said "never forget your roots with nature." He could predict the frost in the fall & the turning over of the lakes/rivers & now I hear about this on TV & think my dad knew this before the scientists.

He could cure the thrush & snakes bites without medicine, but had a stroke & could not talk before he told me these secrets as once you tell--you have given away your powers to heal. He as bitten on the ankle by a Cotton Mouth Snake while fishing in a river, but healed himself before walking 2 miles home on a 100 degree day.

I could go on & on, but he did not know he had lung cancer until he was nearly 
dead & said it was time to meet him maker. He had smoked a pipe all of my life & had grown his own tobacco but said the "store" bought tobacco was nasty stuff but he had the nicotine habit & continued to smoke. He said the bad tobacco was what killed him.

He died in 1987. Mom died in 1992 & my brother in 1998.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway, I never said that you posted a PM of anybody's.
> I was explaing to you that is was a PM that Donnie K posted to the public. You called me a liar, when I did not lie.
> I only mentioned you posting your underwear and that is it.
> I don't care to be accused of something that I did not say.
> ...


When I read what you posted about me, you did not say it was a PM between DonnieK & Seattle, but led me to believe it was my PM.

It was not my underwear but Michelle's underwear being used as parachutes.

I'm a bigger person than you or your friends who will apologize when I'm wrong. This is something you & your friends could learn how to do when you are wrong.

I'm sorry as I read your quote wrong. I won't fight any longer with you or your friends as life is more important to me than fighting.

I am fighting a new battle with my kidneys so don't have time for nonsense as may have to go on dialysis. It seems my body is shutting down & I am praying for strength to face this new medical condition, but at some point, I must stop any extra "pumping" up this old tired body & let nature take its course.

I have already refused a heart/lungs transplant so must prepare for whatever happens.

I wish you peace & happiness so please seek this in your life.

In Christian Love, Jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as yes in my eyes he was a "great" dad & I miss him so much. My mom was important to me too but I was a daddy's girl.
> 
> Dad taught me so much about life & we would go into the woods to listen to "nature" talking as he said "never forget your roots with nature." He could predict the frost in the fall & the turning over of the lakes/rivers & now I hear about this on TV & think my dad knew this before the scientists.
> 
> ...


Yes, how we miss them. I wish I could have another hour with them. But that would not be enough.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, how we miss them. I wish I could have another hour with them. But that would not be enough.


Very true as there is no one more important in our lives than our parents. Someday we will meet again! Such joy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Very true as there is no one more important in our lives than our parents. Someday we will meet again! Such joy.


I know we will.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jane...I am in such awe of your bravery. You really are an awesome lady. My love and prayers go with you.
*hugz*


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> When I read what you posted about me, you did not say it was a PM between DonnieK & Seattle, but led me to believe it was my PM.
> 
> It was not my underwear but Michelle's underwear being used as parachutes.
> 
> ...


Janie, I am sorry to hear of this new downturn in your health. Sending strength and healing thoughts your way. Hugs to you friend.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie, I am sorry to hear of this new downturn in your health. Sending strength and healing thoughts your way. Hugs to you friend.


Thanks but we must take life as it comes but my friends means more to me than those women who slammed everything we said.

Thanks for prayers, but I'm really not worrying as when things gets worse, I will refuse anymore treatments. I'm at peace for whatever comes my way & ready to go home where there isn't anymore pain nor suffering. There are lots of family waiting for me to arrive so if I'm no longer on KP, don't worry as I have just gone home.

Have diarrhea today so must go to bed. Chat later dear friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jane...I am in such awe of your bravery. You really are an awesome lady. My love and prayers go with you.
> *hugz*


Thank you. Hugs to you


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks but we must take life as it comes but my friends means more to me than those women who slammed everything we said.
> 
> Thanks for prayers, but I'm really not worrying as when things gets worse, I will refuse anymore treatments. I'm at peace for whatever comes my way & ready to go home where there isn't anymore pain nor suffering. There are lots of family waiting for me to arrive so if I'm no longer on KP, don't worry as I have just gone home.
> 
> Have diarrhea today so must go to bed. Chat later dear friends.


Janeway,

Think of us being at your side. Please take care of yourself!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

God be with you Jaynie my new friend.
Georgiegirl


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks but we must take life as it comes but my friends means more to me than those women who slammed everything we said.
> 
> Thanks for prayers, but I'm really not worrying as when things gets worse, I will refuse anymore treatments. I'm at peace for whatever comes my way & ready to go home where there isn't anymore pain nor suffering. There are lots of family waiting for me to arrive so if I'm no longer on KP, don't worry as I have just gone home.
> 
> Have diarrhea today so must go to bed. Chat later dear friends.


Janie I will continue to lift you up. Lord Jesus take care of our dear friend. We ask for good health in Jesus Name. There is healing in the Blood of the Lamb. Thank You Lord God. Love you Janie. XXX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie I will continue to lift you up. Lord Jesus take care of our dear friend. We ask for good health in Jesus Name. There is healing in the Blood of the Lamb. Thank You Lord God. Love you Janie. XXX


Beautiful. Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is cute.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708156412547732&set=vb.583290638367644&type=2&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie I will continue to lift you up. Lord Jesus take care of our dear friend. We ask for good health in Jesus Name. There is healing in the Blood of the Lamb. Thank You Lord God. Love you Janie. XXX


amen and amen, Janie don't leave us any time soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is cute.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708156412547732&set=vb.583290638367644&type=2&theater


Oh that was so funny but so sweet. I am glad your home, I missed you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that was so funny but so sweet. I am glad your home, I missed you.


 I missed you too. Thought of you when I saw the carved Santa's out of rolling pins. Also the lady had the bobbins like yours. Maybe she was one of your student's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed you too. Thought of you when I saw the carved Santa's out of rolling pins. Also the lady had the bobbins like yours. Maybe she was one of your student's.


No, A man in Ark. was teaching a class with using rolling pins. Had to give him a call and tell him that I had a copyright on them. Sure it didn't stop him, sounds like it didn't. Such is life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No, A man in Ark. was teaching a class with using rolling pins. Had to give him a call and tell him that I had a copyright on them. Sure it didn't stop him, sounds like it didn't. Such is life.


I know we had people stealing our idea's with the wood work too. Had one lady lay something down on a piece of paper and trace it out one time. Dh was laid off and we were working for our living with it. I asked her to stop but she probably made it anyway. We had a Nativity Scene that we had thought about having copy righted but never did. I saw someone eyeballing a piece of furniture then turned around and took a pic of it. Don't think the man saw her doing it. It was a lady selling the carving but her husband could have left. If I was thinking about it I could have gotten her card to see. Hope it wasn't your copyrighted things. Craft people from all over come so she may have not been from Ar.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know we had people stealing our idea's with the wood work too. Had one lady lay something down on a piece of paper and trace it out one time. Dh was laid off and we were working for our living with it. I asked her to stop but she probably made it anyway. We had a Nativity Scene that we had thought about having copy righted but never did. I saw someone eyeballing a piece of furniture then turned around and took a pic of it. Don't think the man saw her doing it. It was a lady selling the carving but her husband could have left. If I was thinking about it I could have gotten her card to see. Hope it wasn't your copyrighted things. Craft people from all over come so she may have not been from Ar.


It doesn't seem to matter to some people who feel they can just copy anything and not understand that someone is trying to make a living off it. I have seen them copy and take photos. But wow the nerve to trace your wood work how lovely. It takes all kinds.
I do not worry any more about people stealing my copyrighted things. I would have had to travel all over nation just to keep up with it. I never taught a class on my copy righted things. Just taught how to carve Santa's on bass wood.

But I am one up on all of them. A man from Germany who was a Chef stop in to shop where I had my carvings for sale. Guess what he bought my rolling pin, my carved butter spoon, my wood spoon and my wood bowl with santa's carved on them to put on display in his restaurant. The reason I feel honored is
the Black Forest carvers in Germany are know all over the world for their carvings. 
Also my carving have been sold on PBS in this state for their fund drives. Plus I had the honor of mine being on Christmas tree one year in Washington DC. Sure wouldn't let it happen now meaning having carving on tree in DC.

Yes I am bragging, so they may copy my work but I am one up on them when they sell them at craft shows. Mine have gone beyond craft shows.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

i'm so glad there are some carvers on here I, I carve but I not that good. I have just now started carving again after my stroke, I'm a little slow but I finally am doing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> i'm so glad there are some carvers on here I, I carve but I not that good. I have just now started carving again after my stroke, I'm a little slow but I finally am doing it.


Oh I saw your carving and they are beautiful. Do not ever say they are not good. They are wonderful. I am so glad to hear you are getting back to it again Karveer. I know it is not easy after having a stroke but God will help get those hands in shape and I bet they will be just as good or even better than before. You must post more pictures too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It doesn't seem to matter to some people who feel they can just copy anything and not understand that someone is trying to make a living off it. I have seen them copy and take photos. But wow the nerve to trace your wood work how lovely. It takes all kinds.
> I do not worry any more about people stealing my copyrighted things. I would have had to travel all over nation just to keep up with it. I never taught a class on my copy righted things. Just taught how to carve Santa's on bass wood.
> 
> But I am one up on all of them. A man from Germany who was a Chef stop in to shop where I had my carvings for sale. Guess what he bought my rolling pin, my carved butter spoon, my wood spoon and my wood bowl with santa's carved on them to put on display in his restaurant. The reason I feel honored is
> ...


You are famous. I know you are good at the Santa's I have seen. Yes you are the orginial copy righter. Go girl ! We had Connie Selleca buy my husband's Arkansas Gunning Box for her then hubby Gil Gerard. We were working for a furniture and folk art store in Little Rock. His mama lived in Little Rock and Connie was shopping. Dh custom made it for Gil. lol Also we sent one of our Nativity Scenes to the Whitehouse for Christmas when George and Barbara where there. I got a thank you note from them. I bet our things are not in WH anymore. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> i'm so glad there are some carvers on here I, I carve but I not that good. I have just now started carving again after my stroke, I'm a little slow but I finally am doing it.


I saw your carving when your wife put them on. You are good. Hope you recover from your stroke so you can continue your art.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It doesn't seem to matter to some people who feel they can just copy anything and not understand that someone is trying to make a living off it. I have seen them copy and take photos. But wow the nerve to trace your wood work how lovely. It takes all kinds.
> I do not worry any more about people stealing my copyrighted things. I would have had to travel all over nation just to keep up with it. I never taught a class on my copy righted things. Just taught how to carve Santa's on bass wood.
> 
> But I am one up on all of them. A man from Germany who was a Chef stop in to shop where I had my carvings for sale. Guess what he bought my rolling pin, my carved butter spoon, my wood spoon and my wood bowl with santa's carved on them to put on display in his restaurant. The reason I feel honored is
> ...


I hope you have pics of all your carving. Oh a chef. That is so neat. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are famous. I know you are good at the Santa's I have seen. Yes you are the orginial copy righter. Go girl ! We had Connie Selleca buy my husband's Arkansas Gunning Box for her then hubby Gil Gerard. We were working for a furniture and folk art store in Little Rock. His mama lived in Little Rock and Connie was shopping. Dh custom made it for Gil. lol Also we sent one of our Nativity Scenes to the Whitehouse for Christmas when George and Barbara where there. I got a thank you note from them. I bet our things are not in WH anymore. :shock:


See we both are famous. Wow Connie Selleca I am impress that is so neat . Oh that is so neat that they sent a thank you note. Bet dimes to donuts you wouldn't get a thank you note now.
Oh but your Nativity is still being Kept everything that comes into the WH, is put into a storage number and listed. So some where that Nativity is there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See we both are famous. Wow Connie Selleca I am impress that is so neat . Oh that is so neat that they sent a thank you note. Bet dimes to donuts you wouldn't get a thank you note now.
> Oh but your Nativity is still being Kept everything that comes into the WH, is put into a storage number and listed. So some where that Nativity is there.


I guess we are. :lol: :lol: :lol: I had heard that everything is kept in storage.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Me too. Have you asked Admin to delete S & O? Those women have chased everyone away from that thread.
> 
> She is also an "A"student.


Your niece is a lovely girl Jane. Also a blessing that her sport helped her get her education. One of my friends had all 4 of her children go through University with athletic scholarships.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you have pics of all your carving. Oh a chef. That is so neat. :thumbup:


No did not think of taking pictures of them. I should have but never did. Yes but what is really neat is he could have had his pick of the best and I do mean best carving in the whole world right in his own country. Yet he bought mine. Plus hubby being Germany I got so show him I may not be German but I can carve good enough for a German to buy. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as yes in my eyes he was a "great" dad & I miss him so much. My mom was important to me too but I was a daddy's girl.
> 
> Dad taught me so much about life & we would go into the woods to listen to "nature" talking as he said "never forget your roots with nature." He could predict the frost in the fall & the turning over of the lakes/rivers & now I hear about this on TV & think my dad knew this before the scientists.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you have so many happy memories of your parents Jane. Your Dad sounds like a special man and I remember you posted some of your Mom's beautiful needlework


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No did not think of taking pictures of them. I should have but never did. Yes but what is really neat is he could have had his pick of the best and I do mean best carving in the whole world right in his own country. Yet he bought mine. Plus hubby being Germany I got so show him I may not be German but I can carve good enough for a German to buy. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD:


Oh no. I would have loved to have seen a pic of the carvings. I know your dh was proud of you! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> When I read what you posted about me, you did not say it was a PM between DonnieK & Seattle, but led me to believe it was my PM.
> 
> It was not my underwear but Michelle's underwear being used as parachutes.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry that your health continues to suffer Jane. You've got a very strong spirit and that counts for so much. Continued prayers for your improving health


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is cute.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708156412547732&set=vb.583290638367644&type=2&theater


I loved it, thanks CB - the dogs and cats were so cute. One of our cats used to jump up onto our chair the minute hubby or I got up, groom herself and then curl up and go to sleep. We'd have to pick her up and put her on our lap if we wanted our chair back.

How was your trip CB? Hope you had a good time


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved it, thanks CB - the dogs and cats were so cute. One of our cats used to jump up onto our chair the minute hubby or I got up, groom herself and then curl up and go to sleep. We'd have to pick her up and put her on our lap if we wanted our chair back.
> 
> How was your trip CB? Hope you had a good time


 I thought everyone would like the video. My trip was great WCK. We shopped at every flea market past Little Rock to Ozark Mo. Found a new one. :-D We decided that we would swing over to NWAR to go to a craft show. We had to back track 2 times. The roads were curves and up and down. I am still a little dizzy. lol Stocked up on the antique kitchen ware. Going to have to add on if I keep that up. I saw 3 booths that sold knitting things. I was so happy to see the knitting. I missed everyone on Denim while I was gone. Thanks for asking. Good to get away with my friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It doesn't seem to matter to some people who feel they can just copy anything and not understand that someone is trying to make a living off it. I have seen them copy and take photos. But wow the nerve to trace your wood work how lovely. It takes all kinds.
> I do not worry any more about people stealing my copyrighted things. I would have had to travel all over nation just to keep up with it. I never taught a class on my copy righted things. Just taught how to carve Santa's on bass wood.
> 
> But I am one up on all of them. A man from Germany who was a Chef stop in to shop where I had my carvings for sale. Guess what he bought my rolling pin, my carved butter spoon, my wood spoon and my wood bowl with santa's carved on them to put on display in his restaurant. The reason I feel honored is
> ...


Yarnie - you're an international celebrity too! I loved seeing your and CB's carvings a while back - you're both so talented. Sorry to hear that both of. Some people just don't think of the talent and work that goes into designing and that it's part of your income.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> i'm so glad there are some carvers on here I, I carve but I not that good. I have just now started carving again after my stroke, I'm a little slow but I finally am doing it.


I enjoyed seeing your work karverr, it's unique and I hope you continue on with it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi WCK, I saw the post about our weather in Wisconsin It was so funny. Right now we are getting below freezing at night and next week it is suppose to be worst. Rain and snow mix. Only in upper 40's to low 50's.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No did not think of taking pictures of them. I should have but never did. Yes but what is really neat is he could have had his pick of the best and I do mean best carving in the whole world right in his own country. Yet he bought mine. Plus hubby being Germany I got so show him I may not be German but I can carve good enough for a German to buy. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD:


Good for you Yarnie; I bet he tells his customers about the wonderful carver he met in America. My parents have a lovely fruit bowl carved in Germany (someday, it might be mine)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought everyone would like the video. My trip was great WCK. We shopped at every flea market past Little Rock to Ozark Mo. Found a new one. :-D We decided that we would swing over to NWAR to go to a craft show. We had to back track 2 times. The roads were curves and up and down. I am still a little dizzy. lol Stocked up on the antique kitchen ware. Going to have to add on if I keep that up. I saw 3 booths that sold knitting things. I was so happy to see the knitting. I missed everyone on Denim while I was gone. Thanks for asking. Good to get away with my friend.


Sounds like fun and always nice to get away with a friend. I think you could have your own antique kitchen show! Hubby also love to go to flea markets and antique shops and he buys much more than I would. His brother and sil went to Branson in July and loved it; sil also loves all the antitque shops and folk art. Maybe someday I'll go - will have to get your advice of what to see


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It doesn't seem to matter to some people who feel they can just copy anything and not understand that someone is trying to make a living off it. I have seen them copy and take photos. But wow the nerve to trace your wood work how lovely. It takes all kinds.
> I do not worry any more about people stealing my copyrighted things. I would have had to travel all over nation just to keep up with it. I never taught a class on my copy righted things. Just taught how to carve Santa's on bass wood.
> 
> But I am one up on all of them. A man from Germany who was a Chef stop in to shop where I had my carvings for sale. Guess what he bought my rolling pin, my carved butter spoon, my wood spoon and my wood bowl with santa's carved on them to put on display in his restaurant. The reason I feel honored is
> ...


Brag away Yarnie....what a wonderful story. I`m sure The Bush family have your beautiful carving in their own home proudly displayed. I know I would.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK, I saw the post about our weather in Wisconsin It was so funny. Right now we are getting below freezing at night and next week it is suppose to be worst. Rain and snow mix. Only in upper 40's to low 50's.


It's been cool here to Yarnie; will probably bring the feather bed out this weekend. We had lots of stories like that in Alberta too


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We just spent time with my wonderful in laws from Kentucky. My sister in law just gave me 20 brand new balls of yarn. 10 grey and 10 medium blue. I`m going to make as many small blankets for animal shelters as I can with them...and use some from my own stash too. I`ll divide them for animal shelters in my SIL`s Kentucky home and my local animal shelters too.

Just when I proudly got my stash bin down to a respectable 40% too. But that`s ok, it`s for a worthy cause. I won`t start them til after Christmas. so am on the look out for patterns.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been cool here to Yarnie; will probably bring the feather bed out this weekend. We had lots of stories like that in Alberta too


It`s chilly here in West Virginia too Westy. I`ll be washing the electric blanket tomorrow and then plugging that sucker in tomorrow night. It`s supposed to get down to the 30`s at night for about a week. I feel sorry for the kids trick or treating on the 31st.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like fun and always nice to get away with a friend. I think you could have your own antique kitchen show! Hubby also love to go to flea markets and antique shops and he buys much more than I would. His brother and sil went to Branson in July and loved it; sil also loves all the antitque shops and folk art. Maybe someday I'll go - will have to get your advice of what to see


You should go to Branson. We don't go to the shows but have heard they are good. It has grown so much since we first started going over 20 years ago. My favorite quilt store got blown away from a tornado last year but it has opened back up and is now bigger and has a little yarn now. I used to get the idea's for my Santa's from some of the quilt patterns. Branson is a great vacation place for all ages. Always crowded. The leaves haven't changed yet. Last year they were breath taking. The rolling hills really show all of God's beauty. What does your dh buy at the fleamarkets?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brag away Yarnie....what a wonderful story. I`m sure The Bush family have your beautiful carving in their own home proudly displayed. I know I would.


Thank you Wendy, but it was CB who got the thank you from the Bush family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s chilly here in West Virginia too Westy. I`ll be washing the electric blanket tomorrow and then plugging that sucker in tomorrow night. It`s supposed to get down to the 30`s at night for about a week. I feel sorry for the kids trick or treating on the 31st.


Our business community sponsors a Halloween Spooktacular on the last Sat. of Oct. every year, so that will be next week, there is trick or treating, a parade, games and contests. Forecast isn't great, but it could change. The last few years we've had 500 - 800 kids come thru.

Here is the video from last year --


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We just spent time with my wonderful in laws from Kentucky. My sister in law just gave me 20 brand new balls of yarn. 10 grey and 10 medium blue. I`m going to make as many small blankets for animal shelters as I can with them...and use some from my own stash too. I`ll divide them for animal shelters in my SIL`s Kentucky home and my local animal shelters too.
> 
> Just when I proudly got my stash bin down to a respectable 40% too. But that`s ok, it`s for a worthy cause. I won`t start them til after Christmas. so am on the look out for patterns.


That's a real good use for the yarn Wendy, I know the shelters here really appreciate blankets and old towels and bedding. I'll send you some of the patterns I've used (nothing fancy, just playing with stitch multiples)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our business community sponsors a Halloween Spooktacular on the last Sat. of Oct. every year, so that will be next week, there is trick or treating, a parade, games and contests. Forecast isn't great, but it could change. The last few years we've had 500 - 800 kids come thru.
> 
> Here is the video from last year --
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We just spent time with my wonderful in laws from Kentucky. My sister in law just gave me 20 brand new balls of yarn. 10 grey and 10 medium blue. I`m going to make as many small blankets for animal shelters as I can with them...and use some from my own stash too. I`ll divide them for animal shelters in my SIL`s Kentucky home and my local animal shelters too.
> 
> Just when I proudly got my stash bin down to a respectable 40% too. But that`s ok, it`s for a worthy cause. I won`t start them til after Christmas. so am on the look out for patterns.


Oh you will be busy and how nice of you to do that.But why We Bee would you want to reduce stash it's not right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB do you go to that fea market thing that runs from Kentucky down through that state and into the next one??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our business community sponsors a Halloween Spooktacular on the last Sat. of Oct. every year, so that will be next week, there is trick or treating, a parade, games and contests. Forecast isn't great, but it could change. The last few years we've had 500 - 800 kids come thru.
> 
> Here is the video from last year --
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB do you go to that fea market thing that runs from Kentucky down through that state and into the next one??


No but have always wanted to go. It is 500 miles . Forgot the name. I wouldn't make it out off town. Would have to have a semi truck. I am about to my limit. I need to sell some stuff to Knit crazy so I can buy more. You know kinda like we do with our yarn. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No but have always wanted to go. It is 500 miles . Forgot the name. I wouldn't make it out off town. Would have to have a semi truck. I am about to my limit. I need to sell some stuff to Knit crazy so I can buy more. You know kinda like we do with our yarn. :XD:


Oh you I could just see that. You would have to use two semi's one for all the treasures and one for the yarn trade.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do any of you have corn mazes by you??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK how are you doing with your crock Pot what have you made with it lately?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you have corn mazes by you??


no


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

We have numerous corn mazes in this area...and....
Did "participate" for the 1st time this year in the many miles yard sale that was from Kentucky down to Tennessee. Only drove "through" it a couple of miles. It was great fun...lots of treasures. Will most likely do it again next year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should go to Branson. We don't go to the shows but have heard they are good. It has grown so much since we first started going over 20 years ago. My favorite quilt store got blown away from a tornado last year but it has opened back up and is now bigger and has a little yarn now. I used to get the idea's for my Santa's from some of the quilt patterns. Branson is a great vacation place for all ages. Always crowded. The leaves haven't changed yet. Last year they were breath taking. The rolling hills really show all of God's beauty. What does your dh buy at the fleamarkets?


bil & sil loved Branson, they've been twice in the last 5 years; they usually go in July because that's a break time after seeding and cows out to pasture and before start of haying.

dh is the shopaholic, bought a floor lamp and magazine rack at an antique shop; recent flea market finds include glass canning jars, meat grinder (???), art prints and pictures, battery operated critters and I probably don't want to know what else he picked up.

Except for yarn and books, I don't shop for much anymore. I do have a Hummel collection that started as a single gift and over the years bought some pieces and was given others, but I haven't added to it in years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> no


Well you would have fun in them. It a huge corn field and they cut the corn in paths and you have to walk through it until you find the opening to get out. It is a hoot, people yelling over here, or no your wrong its over here. They are on farms, and all kinds of fun things to do besides maze.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute. Thanks for showing us the video. We have church Holyween games and candy here in town. Most large churches have fall festivals for the kids. Good idea to have it in the day time. Our nature center has a festival that we go to every year. They have a nature trail with scary things jumping out at you. I always have to catch my youngest gs. He may be able to handle it this year. :shock:


The nature trail sounds like fun. It seems that there isn't a lot of night time trick or treating anymore, it was fun when we did it but it seems that there weren't as many things to worry about then.

Are your gs' coming down for Halloween?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

The GKs love the corn maze. In addition to the maze itself, they have other fun things to do...last time we took a wagon ride sitting on bales of hay.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you have corn mazes by you??


We have a corn maze about 20 miles north of us; I've seen it advertised but haven't talked to anyone who's gone through it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK how are you doing with your crock Pot what have you made with it lately?


The last meal was ground beef, beans, tomato, rice casserole and it was yummy. I have the turkey carcass from Thanksgiving in the freezer and will make soup in the next week or so. My cousin who loves roast pork is coming for dinner on Tues and I'll try the crock pot this time and see what he says. What have you been cooking up?

I made Thai turkey curry for dinner tonight, but not in the crock pot. It was really good too. Still have quite a bit of turkey breast in the freezer for dh


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> When I read what you posted about me, you did not say it was a PM between DonnieK & Seattle, but led me to believe it was my PM.
> 
> It was not my underwear but Michelle's underwear being used as parachutes.
> 
> ...


Your apology is accepted and I hope your health improves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you I could just see that. You would have to use two semi's one for all the treasures and one for the yarn trade.


 :thumbup: You got me figured out. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The nature trail sounds like fun. It seems that there isn't a lot of night time trick or treating anymore, it was fun when we did it but it seems that there weren't as many things to worry about then.
> 
> Are your gs' coming down for Halloween?


No but they are coming for Thanksgiving.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It doesn't seem to matter to some people who feel they can just copy anything and not understand that someone is trying to make a living off it. I have seen them copy and take photos. But wow the nerve to trace your wood work how lovely. It takes all kinds.
> I do not worry any more about people stealing my copyrighted things. I would have had to travel all over nation just to keep up with it. I never taught a class on my copy righted things. Just taught how to carve Santa's on bass wood.
> 
> But I am one up on all of them. A man from Germany who was a Chef stop in to shop where I had my carvings for sale. Guess what he bought my rolling pin, my carved butter spoon, my wood spoon and my wood bowl with santa's carved on them to put on display in his restaurant. The reason I feel honored is
> ...


It's very difficult with copyrighted crafts. All one has to do is change it a little bit and it is no longer considered an infringement. It's really sad for the artist. I also think a lot of people that take pictures don't do anything with them, as far as copying the craft. At craft shows, I would hear people say "I could make that", yet they never do. I would imagine a lot of these people do not have the necessary talent to copy our talented Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> i'm so glad there are some carvers on here I, I carve but I not that good. I have just now started carving again after my stroke, I'm a little slow but I finally am doing it.


I saw pictures of your work and you are very talented. It will come back to you as you get through the stroke's after effects. Take you time and don't get frustrated. I look forward to seeing more carvings in the future.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for you Yarnie; I bet he tells his customers about the wonderful carver he met in America. My parents have a lovely fruit bowl carved in Germany (someday, it might be mine)


Quick, put your name on the bottom of the bowl. That way you get first dibbs. :lol: :lol: A friend's mother did that with her things. Anything a child expressed interest in had their name taped (label maker) to the bottom or recorded somewhere if the tape was not an option. I thought that was a very good idea. There was no fighting over stuff after she passed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I saw pictures of your work and you are very talented. It will come back to you as you get through the stroke's after effects. Take you time and don't get frustrated. I look forward to seeing more carvings in the future.


Me too. Thank you Karverr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> We have numerous corn mazes in this area...and....
> Did "participate" for the 1st time this year in the many miles yard sale that was from Kentucky down to Tennessee. Only drove "through" it a couple of miles. It was great fun...lots of treasures. Will most likely do it again next year.


Take me with you next year! :wink:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take me with you next year! :wink:


That would be a fun road trip!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This was on Facebook - one of the nicest things I've ever seen. Just one and a half minutes - cut and paste to browser. You won't regret it.

http://www.godvine.com/Man-Who-Saved-Over-600-Kids-From-Nazis-Gets-a-Touching-Surprise-1737.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you have corn mazes by you??


Yes! We taking the wee ones this weekend weather permitting. Hopefully they'll figure out the way to get us all out of the maze! There are all kinds of games, tractor pulls, go-carts, water pump races, spider web crawls, pumpkin shooting contest, etc. and activities for the kids to do. Yet, I'm the one that cannot wait.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! We taking the wee ones this weekend weather permitting. Hopefully they'll figure out the way to get us all out of the maze! There are all kinds of games, tractor pulls, go-carts, water pump races, spider web crawls, pumpkin shooting contest, etc. and activities for the kids to do. Yet, I'm the one that cannot wait.


Fun!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That would be a fun road trip!


Can I come?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No but they are coming for Thanksgiving.


That will be nice. Will you have the whole family together?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Quick, put your name on the bottom of the bowl. That way you get first dibbs. :lol: :lol: A friend's mother did that with her things. Anything a child expressed interest in had their name taped (label maker) to the bottom or recorded somewhere if the tape was not an option. I thought that was a very good idea. There was no fighting over stuff after she passed.


My parents moved into an independent living apartment earlier this year and had to downsize drastically so a lot has already been given to family and charity. I agree tagging in advance is a really good idea and I know others who have done something similar


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This was on Facebook - one of the nicest things I've ever seen. Just one and a half minutes - cut and paste to browser. You won't regret it.
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/Man-Who-Saved-Over-600-Kids-From-Nazis-Gets-a-Touching-Surprise-1737.html


Thanks Bonnie, that was very moving; it must have been so special for him to meet them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! We taking the wee ones this weekend weather permitting. Hopefully they'll figure out the way to get us all out of the maze! There are all kinds of games, tractor pulls, go-carts, water pump races, spider web crawls, pumpkin shooting contest, etc. and activities for the kids to do. Yet, I'm the one that cannot wait.


Hope you had a great time


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That will be nice. Will you have the whole family together?


Yes. Plus my mother.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This was on Facebook - one of the nicest things I've ever seen. Just one and a half minutes - cut and paste to browser. You won't regret it.
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/Man-Who-Saved-Over-600-Kids-From-Nazis-Gets-a-Touching-Surprise-1737.html


Oh Bon! That is so touching. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> bil & sil loved Branson, they've been twice in the last 5 years; they usually go in July because that's a break time after seeding and cows out to pasture and before start of haying.
> 
> dh is the shopaholic, bought a floor lamp and magazine rack at an antique shop; recent flea market finds include glass canning jars, meat grinder (???), art prints and pictures, battery operated critters and I probably don't want to know what else he picked up.
> 
> Except for yarn and books, I don't shop for much anymore. I do have a Hummel collection that started as a single gift and over the years bought some pieces and was given others, but I haven't added to it in years.


 That is my kind of shopping too. There is a Precious Moments village on the other side of Branson. My daughter collects those. I like Hummel better. You need to show us your collection.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! We taking the wee ones this weekend weather permitting. Hopefully they'll figure out the way to get us all out of the maze! There are all kinds of games, tractor pulls, go-carts, water pump races, spider web crawls, pumpkin shooting contest, etc. and activities for the kids to do. Yet, I'm the one that cannot wait.


Sounds like fun! There used to be a pumpkin patch that I took my grands to. New highway split in half so they went out of business. We all loved it and miss it. They had a corn maze but I didn't go thru it. I don't like to be lost. lol Have fun and take pics to share with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That would be a fun road trip!


Yes we will have to plan on going. Lukelucy you can go. We would not want to leave you out. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You should have warned us that we needed a tissue. That man was a real hero.


Sorry. I didn't want to give it away. I'm glad people enjoyed it - what a day that must have been for all of them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Felt bad today with back ache my pain pills did nothing so in pain--sure getting tired of pain.

CB glad you had a great trip. Yarnie, your carvings are wonderful--keep up the great work.

Everyone else hope you are doing well. I'm off until morning. Night


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151415797963110&set=vb.384582714967081&type=2&theater
Joyful, Joyful We Adore Thee (Ode to Joy) | Free Sheet Music, Lyrics and Video
March 2, 2009

Joyful, Joyful We Adore Thee was written by Henry van **** in 1907 with the intent to set it to Ode to Joy, a popular theme from the final movement of Ludwig van Beethovens last symphony, Symphony No. 9.

Lyrics

Joyful, joyful, we adore Thee, God of glory, Lord of love;
Hearts unfold like flowers before Thee, opening to the sun above.
Melt the clouds of sin and sadness; drive the dark of doubt away;
Giver of immortal gladness, fill us with the light of day!

All Thy works with joy surround Thee, earth and heaven reflect Thy rays,
Stars and angels sing around Thee, center of unbroken praise.
Field and forest, vale and mountain, flowery meadow, flashing sea,
Singing bird and flowing fountain call us to rejoice in Thee.

Thou art giving and forgiving, ever blessing, ever blessed,
Wellspring of the joy of living, ocean depth of happy rest!
Thou our Father, Christ our Brother, all who live in love are Thine;
Teach us how to love each other, lift us to the joy divine.

Mortals, join the happy chorus, which the morning stars began;
Father love is reigning oer us, brother love binds man to man.
Ever singing, march we onward, victors in the midst of strife,
Joyful music leads us Sunward in the triumph song of life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am singing this over you Janie.http://www.facebook.com/darlenezschech


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we will have to plan on going. Lukelucy you can go. We would not want to leave you out. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm all packed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Felt bad today with back ache my pain pills did nothing so in pain--sure getting tired of pain.
> 
> CB glad you had a great trip. Yarnie, your carvings are wonderful--keep up the great work.
> 
> Everyone else hope you are doing well. I'm off until morning. Night


Praying for you tonight, Janie. Sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Felt bad today with back ache my pain pills did nothing so in pain--sure getting tired of pain.
> 
> CB glad you had a great trip. Yarnie, your carvings are wonderful--keep up the great work.
> 
> Everyone else hope you are doing well. I'm off until morning. Night


sorry that you had a rough day Jane, hope tomorrow is better for you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151415797963110&set=vb.384582714967081&type=2&theater
> Joyful, Joyful We Adore Thee (Ode to Joy) | Free Sheet Music, Lyrics and Video
> March 2, 2009
> 
> ...


That was beautiful CB


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take me with you next year! :wink:


I have been through this part of the country numerous times in an 18 wheeler and never have been able to stop and just look around , it is beautiful there.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I wrote this poem several years ago and just wanted to share with all my friends

THE REASON
By Charles Harris


It started one night, back in days long ago.
It was quite a sight, so the story told.
About a babe in a manger, so sweet and so pure.
And too this very day, his love still endures.
They called him Jesus, the Christ child he was.
Sent down to man, from God up above.
He came to give us life, and to teach us to love.
He gave us all peace, his sign is the dove.
Then he gave up his life, on an old rugged cross.
He arose from the grave, and showed grace to us all.
So see its not the presents, no not even the tree.
Its not a fat man, with kids on his knees.
Its about a day, the tree was a cross.
The day Jesus died, for a world that was lost.
Now this is the story, that all need to hear.
His birth is the reason, we hold Christmas so dear.


enjoy life to the fullest in the glory of Christ


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> We have numerous corn mazes in this area...and....
> Did "participate" for the 1st time this year in the many miles yard sale that was from Kentucky down to Tennessee. Only drove "through" it a couple of miles. It was great fun...lots of treasures. Will most likely do it again next year.


Oh I want to go too. If we all go we may be able to see it all.
Saw it on TV Georgie unbelievable.

Do you or have you done the corn maze?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The GKs love the corn maze. In addition to the maze itself, they have other fun things to do...last time we took a wagon ride sitting on bales of hay.


Sorry read back post and didn't see you answer. It is fun isn't it. But wonder how many have to call for help as not have a good sense of directions???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The last meal was ground beef, beans, tomato, rice casserole and it was yummy. I have the turkey carcass from Thanksgiving in the freezer and will make soup in the next week or so. My cousin who loves roast pork is coming for dinner on Tues and I'll try the crock pot this time and see what he says. What have you been cooking up?
> 
> I made Thai turkey curry for dinner tonight, but not in the crock pot. It was really good too. Still have quite a bit of turkey breast in the freezer for dh


Yes ladies we did our work WCK is now a confirmed Cocker of Pots. :thumbup:

Sound good what you have made so far. Be over for the Turkey soup, just let us know. We will have a a carvan coming you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This was on Facebook - one of the nicest things I've ever seen. Just one and a half minutes - cut and paste to browser. You won't regret it.
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/Man-Who-Saved-Over-600-Kids-From-Nazis-Gets-a-Touching-Surprise-1737.html


Thank you it was touching.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I wrote this poem several years ago and just wanted to share with all my friends
> 
> THE REASON
> By Charles Harris
> ...


That's beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! We taking the wee ones this weekend weather permitting. Hopefully they'll figure out the way to get us all out of the maze! There are all kinds of games, tractor pulls, go-carts, water pump races, spider web crawls, pumpkin shooting contest, etc. and activities for the kids to do. Yet, I'm the one that cannot wait.


Oh you are lucky, and take your flare gun with you. Someone is bound to see that if you shoot if off. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry read back post and didn't see you answer. It is fun isn't it. But wonder how many have to call for help as not have a good sense of directions???


I'd be one. I don't even think of such things. No sense of direction and claustrophobia - a corn maze? I'd better pass. Don't like to be stuck - anywhere!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's very difficult with copyrighted crafts. All one has to do is change it a little bit and it is no longer considered an infringement. It's really sad for the artist. I also think a lot of people that take pictures don't do anything with them, as far as copying the craft. At craft shows, I would hear people say "I could make that", yet they never do. I would imagine a lot of these people do not have the necessary talent to copy our talented Yarnie.


Even if there is a change in pattern not true. If she was using rolling pin and carved a Santa which was her own. She is still infringing on my copy right. Mine is a rolling pin with a santa, see that means she is copying my idea.

You have to be careful as some think if they just change it a bit they are not infringing on copy right. But they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Felt bad today with back ache my pain pills did nothing so in pain--sure getting tired of pain.
> 
> CB glad you had a great trip. Yarnie, your carvings are wonderful--keep up the great work.
> 
> Everyone else hope you are doing well. I'm off until morning. Night


You know dear Janey that you are always in my prayers. I hope that each day Jesus touches you and helps you.

Scare Crow love it looks like my hubby in his sunday best.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful


double that it is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I wrote this poem several years ago and just wanted to share with all my friends
> 
> THE REASON
> By Charles Harris
> ...


Thank you for this Karver . It was nice to read something about faith.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I covered everyone. Lots to read.

Went to apple orchard last Wed. Hubby got his pie I got my carmel apple. Two bags of Apples, Honey Crisp for eating and cortlands that I made apple sauce with.

Yesterday made pork roast in crock pot. Put in apples, apple jucie didn't have my apple wine darn. Spent most of the day and night taking out winter clothes and bagging a lot up for St. Vinnies. Two big bags, don't wear them as not working and to many for one person. Found my wool sweater that Hubby brought back for me from Germany many moons ago. Lets put it this way It did not grow with me, short selvese ect. But it still look new. Must have wore it once or twice. So am going to see if Germany Daughter inlaw wants it. 
Funny how things get put in ceder chest and get covered up.

Started a new bag as still have big closet to do. Hubby has put in jacket in this baging, also some of his baseball hats.
So what happens those caps where in the bottom of the bag(Heffy 39 gallon bag) . Then this dear man decided he wanted to keep one of them as it was a gift from a friend. Yup had to go and empty bag and now he has his cap. I mean really, this man is so funny. Then he says . to me do you know how much money you are throwing away, his words I just can't do it.Wanted to say do you know how many clothes you have that you do not wear. Can't get him to understand if you have not woren it for two years when will you. Think when he dies will have to load up the coffin with clothes he wanted. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd be one. I don't even think of such things. No sense of direction and claustrophobia - a corn maze? I'd better pass. Don't like to be stuck - anywhere!!


I'm with you girl. I would have to break out of the maze. I would find a short cut! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I have been through this part of the country numerous times in an 18 wheeler and never have been able to stop and just look around , it is beautiful there.


Yes it is. You need to try and go too. Your dw will love it too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I wrote this poem several years ago and just wanted to share with all my friends
> 
> THE REASON
> By Charles Harris
> ...


Beautiful! So true too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are lucky, and take your flare gun with you. Someone is bound to see that if you shoot if off. :roll:


You know she can't take ice cream spoon and flare gun at the same time. Besides the fire would melt the ice cream. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> I wrote this poem several years ago and just wanted to share with all my friends
> 
> THE REASON
> By Charles Harris
> ...


Very nice poem Karverr! Thanks for posting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes ladies we did our work WCK is now a confirmed Cocker of Pots. :thumbup:
> 
> Sound good what you have made so far. Be over for the Turkey soup, just let us know. We will have a a carvan coming you know.


I'm trying another new recipe for Cheeseburger Bacon Soup in the crock pot. Will let you know my review.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd be one. I don't even think of such things. No sense of direction and claustrophobia - a corn maze? I'd better pass. Don't like to be stuck - anywhere!!


How could you possible get stuck? You can always push stalks aside and walk through them towards any lights. Sigh .... I'll let you leash yourself to one of us, come along now. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are lucky, and take your flare gun with you. Someone is bound to see that if you shoot if off. :roll:


You are hilarious. I think I'll just rely on my sense of direction with the kid's assistance. It should be lots of fun. There are all kinds of activities/games/food for everyone. The farm makes the best muffins and pies and has excellent produce too.

They also have an outside BBQ pit and popcorn/dogs/cider, etc., so we'll make a long afternoon of it all.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes ladies we did our work WCK is now a confirmed Cocker of Pots. :thumbup:
> 
> Sound good what you have made so far. Be over for the Turkey soup, just let us know. We will have a a carvan coming you know.


(sung to the tune of the refrain of the song Davy Crocket...do y'all remember that song?)

West Coast, West Coast Crocker
Queen of the kitchen frontier!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Anyone have a suggestion for a computerized sewing machine? I have two but my favorite went down over the weekend. I spent six hours opening it, cleaning it but couldn't fix the problem (feed dogs won't stay in place - switch does nothing) so am shopping for another machine. Will take it in for minor repair, but cannot be without a computerized machine. Using my electrical one right now and miss the features available on computerized machines.

I sew a LOT so it needs to be a work horse. I've been reading reviews on-line but will take any credible suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd be one. I don't even think of such things. No sense of direction and claustrophobia - a corn maze? I'd better pass. Don't like to be stuck - anywhere!!


Not even if you had your knitting with you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know she can't take ice cream spoon and flare gun at the same time. Besides the fire would melt the ice cream. :XD:


Well all she has to do is get her little red wagon out and load it up. :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a computerized sewing machine? I have two but my favorite went down over the weekend. I spent six hours opening it, cleaning it but couldn't fix the problem (feed dogs won't stay in place - switch does nothing) so am shopping for another machine. Will take it in for minor repair, but cannot be without a computerized machine. Using my electrical one right now and miss the features available on computerized machines.
> 
> I sew a LOT so it needs to be a work horse. I've been reading reviews on-line but will take any credible suggestions!
> 
> Thanks!


What kind died?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm trying another new recipe for Cheeseburger Bacon Soup in the crock pot. Will let you know my review.


Don't forget recipe sounds like I would like it. I know I would.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'm with you girl. I would have to break out of the maze. I would find a short cut! :shock: :lol:


We'll bring our machetes in case we have to chop our way out. Look out, everybody - hang onto your head!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know she can't take ice cream spoon and flare gun at the same time. Besides the fire would melt the ice cream. :XD:


I volunteer to "take care of" her ice cream for her!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a computerized sewing machine? I have two but my favorite went down over the weekend. I spent six hours opening it, cleaning it but couldn't fix the problem (feed dogs won't stay in place - switch does nothing) so am shopping for another machine. Will take it in for minor repair, but cannot be without a computerized machine. Using my electrical one right now and miss the features available on computerized machines.
> 
> I sew a LOT so it needs to be a work horse. I've been reading reviews on-line but will take any credible suggestions!
> 
> Thanks!


I would suggest that you get a new one,and another one in case first one decides to leave you early. That way you are covered for the time being. That what I suggest. If men can do it Women should do it too.
:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How could you possible get stuck? You can always push stalks aside and walk through them towards any lights. Sigh .... I'll let you leash yourself to one of us, come along now. :lol:


Oh! I'm picturing 100-lb. bales of hay stacked together. I'm a city girl! You can slide right through? Great - I'd still like the leash. And I'll carry your ice cream.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Not even if you had your knitting with you?


She could knit a path out of there if need be. one going in and hopefully one coming out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper how is DIL doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> What kind died?


both of them sewing into the great beyond. We will have a wake for them in the coming weeks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We'll bring our machetes in case we have to chop our way out. Look out, everybody - hang onto your head!!


Oh my gosh now they are going to use weapons to take out the corn crop. What next the pumpkin patch. Wonder if we shouldn't let the President know about the invasion of the corn crop. Maybe we could get a grant from goverment to control this out of control women and her helper.

On second thought It would take to long and what with the care of O going off the wall. Can't you just see what would happen.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper how is DIL doing?


She's still pregnant and still on bed rest. Personally, I think she's going to deliver this week.

I've been working on a sweater like I made in blue Koigu and had stored in my grandma's hope chest. This one is in pink/maroon. I only have one more sleeve to go and that won't take long.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> both of them sewing into the great beyond. We will have a wake for them in the coming weeks.


What I was after was the brand.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> I have been through this part of the country numerous times in an 18 wheeler and never have been able to stop and just look around , it is beautiful there.


Oh don't you know it......Tennessee is absolutely beautiful. Y'all should visit here. The yard sale is advertised as the world's longest yard sale. It's something else!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm trying another new recipe for Cheeseburger Bacon Soup in the crock pot. Will let you know my review.


Yes that sounds good let us know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We'll bring our machetes in case we have to chop our way out. Look out, everybody - hang onto your head!!


Or our matches. Oops and marshmellows.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh don't you know it......Tennessee is absolutely beautiful. Y'all should visit here. The yard sale is advertised as the world's longest yard sale. It's something else!


When is the sale? Saw it on HGTV one time. There is one in Ar. in Sept but don't think it is any good. Yes Tennessee is beautiful too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> What kind died?


Brother SE270D. Not expensive machine ~ $250. I'm looking into Janome or possibly Pfaff as they are available in my area but must have a low shank machine so I can hopeful use all my presser feet; have tons of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I would suggest that you get a new one,and another one in case first one decides to leave you early. That way you are covered for the time being. That what I suggest. If men can do it Women should do it too.
> :thumbup:


Oh, I'm planning to buy a new one, get the downed one fixed and still keep my third.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh don't you know it......Tennessee is absolutely beautiful. Y'all should visit here. The yard sale is advertised as the world's longest yard sale. It's something else!


I agree - Tennessee is beautiful! So is Georgia, and we're right down the street. Y'all come on down!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh! I'm picturing 100-lb. bales of hay stacked together. I'm a city girl! You can slide right through? Great - I'd still like the leash. And I'll carry your ice cream.


A Corn Maze is made of corn stalks planted in the ground, city girl! What the heck are you doing picturing stacked hay bales?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> both of them sewing into the great beyond. We will have a wake for them in the coming weeks.


Only one is injured, not dead, just needs minor surgery. The 33 year old machine is still sewing today. In fact, I'm using it today to work on my recent projects, it is an electrical sewing machine, not computerized though.

I'll be buying a new computerized machine this week.

Now, any suggestions? I know thumper is a major quilter, so I'm eager to hear her thoughts. I'm not a quilter but sewer of apparel and household items and crafty items (ornaments, totes, handbags, electronic device covers, etc.)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, any suggestions? I know thumper is a major quilter, so I'm eager to hear her thoughts. I'm not a quilter but sewer of apparel and household items and crafty items (ornaments, totes, handbags, electronic device covers, etc.)


My recommendation would depend on what you are wanting to use the machine for and what you need in the way of variety of stitches.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! We taking the wee ones this weekend weather permitting. Hopefully they'll figure out the way to get us all out of the maze! There are all kinds of games, tractor pulls, go-carts, water pump races, spider web crawls, pumpkin shooting contest, etc. and activities for the kids to do. Yet, I'm the one that cannot wait.


Keep your cell phone handy. True or not, the stories you hear about people getting lost in the mazes are quite funny. Have fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Even if there is a change in pattern not true. If she was using rolling pin and carved a Santa which was her own. She is still infringing on my copy right. Mine is a rolling pin with a santa, see that means she is copying my idea.
> 
> You have to be careful as some think if they just change it a bit they are not infringing on copy right. But they are.


I have read, over the years, that some people got out of a copyright infringement suit because their item was different, mostly by very little change. (Maybe the 2nd artist added something to the design or changed colors.) I always thought of it as copying and felt the artist got the short end.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never heard of Muskie; what are they like? will have to google


Shirley here -- I think they are called muskellunge and they are really big and good fighters. We used to spend the summer in northern Saskatchewan at my Aunt's cottage and caught perch and muskies -- the meat was good but they really have a set of teeth -- big and hard to pull in. We had lots of lines break by them. Don't remember the line weight. but do remember it was usually a lure.

I am not sure whether I am welcome here - will leave if I am not.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How could you possible get stuck? You can always push stalks aside and walk through them towards any lights. Sigh .... I'll let you leash yourself to one of us, come along now. :lol:


I recommend tying a balloon to their wrist, with a string long enough to have the balloon go over the corn. Put their name on the balloon as well. This way no one will get lost. We will always know where everyone is. HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here -- I think they are called muskellunge and they are really big and good fighters. We used to spend the summer in northern Saskatchewan at my Aunt's cottage and caught perch and muskies -- the meat was good but they really have a set of teeth -- big and hard to pull in. We had lots of lines break by them. Don't remember the line weight. but do remember it was usually a lure.
> 
> I am not sure whether I am welcome here - will leave if I am not.


All are welcome as long as the conversation is pleasant, which this is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All are welcome as long as the conversation is pleasant, which this is.


I am not here to cause problems or 'get into it with anyone.

Janeway- you and I have had our moments, however I hope you find freedom from pain. Pain doesn't play sides and I hope somehow you can get relief. My good thoughts are with you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> She's still pregnant and still on bed rest. Personally, I think she's going to deliver this week.
> 
> I've been working on a sweater like I made in blue Koigu and had stored in my grandma's hope chest. This one is in pink/maroon. I only have one more sleeve to go and that won't take long.


Thumper, So happy for your family and to think it could happen this week. So exciting.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jane hope all is well and you get your Mo-Jo back. hugs to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Corn Maze is made of corn stalks planted in the ground, city girl! What the heck are you doing picturing stacked hay bales?


hehe


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I recommend tying a balloon to their wrist, with a string long enough to have the balloon go over the corn. Put their name on the balloon as well. This way no one will get lost. We will always know where everyone is. HEHEHEHEHE


Great idea but I will NOT embarrass my group or myself. We WILL complete the maze on our own sense of direction. The children are brainiacs and will pull the adults through ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So I made the mistake of listening to the President speak on Obamacare today. Instead of addressing the real problem of an insurance program than 80% of Americans don't want; Obama spoke about the glitches of a horrendous website that cost the taxpayers hundreds of millions of dollars for a failed website.

When is Obama going to recognize that Obamacare is going to fail even if the website is working? Next week, the week after that? Obamacare fails if 7 million people are not buying into the program and enough healthy young people join and pay premiums. 

So instead of telling the American people who will be fired for a failed program, and give options to improve the failed plan, regardless of the $$$ spent on it, Obama campaigned for it again today and gave out the 1-800 number!

Brilliant; I cannot wait to see his fall before November. He deserves this for lying to the American people. He rammed through ObamaCare when approximately 80% of Americans didn't need nor want it. 

He'll not be able to excuse or blame others for this self-named failure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I made the mistake of listening to the President speak on Obamacare today. Instead of addressing the real problem of an insurance program than 80% of Americans don't want; Obama spoke about the glitches of a horrendous website that cost the taxpayers hundreds of millions of dollars for a failed website.
> 
> When is Obama going to recognize that Obamacare is going to fail even if the website is working? Next week, the week after that? Obamacare fails if 7 million people are not buying into the program and enough healthy young people join and pay premiums.
> 
> ...


I started another site about Obamacare. My husband's doctor told him some very bad things today. He said our state is the worst. We are now talking about leaving the state for other states that are better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great idea but I will NOT embarrass my group or myself. We WILL complete the maze on our own sense of direction. The children are brainiacs and will pull the adults through ...


True. Kids know all kind of things like how to program the dvd player or phone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just got some very upsetting news about my 16 year old grandson. He was suspended two days from school after they saw him on video taking 2 milk. He had talked to the lunch ladies. But of course the principal had not. It was on video and he was suspended. Zero Tolerance.
> 
> Since he his eligible for free lunch. His food is rationed to go along with Ms Obama's lunch plan, no seconds. He was able to have 2 in Junior High. He is over 6' tall and more than 200 pounds. Son is unemployed again (He does work seasonal) and DIL recovering from surgery.


That is terrible. He needs his milk. At that age food intake is high and important to have it all. Shame on the school.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The lure is the hook and artificial bait combined at the end of the line. You have described the biggest fighting fish and probably the most docile fish in Canada. You need a different approach to catch either. A lightweight line and a small lure, and lightweight rod and reel for perch. A heavyweight rod and reel and heavy line and a big lure about the size of a perch to catch a Muskie. If you would catch a Muskie with lightweight line, you will have a fight on your hands and the fish will probably win. I have and the fish (we think it was a Muskie) won.
> 
> In the area of Ontario where we fish, there are very high restrictions on keeping a Muskie. So if we really would catch one we would release it. Northern Pike are very similar, grow faster than Muskies, and can give a good fight. Also very tasty if they are in the 20-25 inch length.


We used to catch Pike too - have you ever fished in northern Saskatchewan? -- I fished at lake Wakaw north of Saskatoon - at my Aunt's cottage - many years ago. It brings back happy memories- We used to get up at 4 am and use a row boat - My uncle my cousin and my sister and I. dressed with lots of layers of clothing which would come off as the sun came up. My uncle had a special spot and we really used to pull in the fish --then take them home and clean them and have them for dinner.  wonderful time - that was many many years ago- so a wonderful memory. I remember catching a Muskie and it nearly pulled me into the lake but I landed it in the boat and we all had a heck of a time getting it into the pail which wasn't big enough. My sister caught two that summer. I think the three of them were the only muskelunge(?) caught that summer so we were pretty proud. two city kids who never had the chance to fish.

One year my aunt and I cooked 37 saskatoon pies and invited the whole little area where we lived for a Saskatoon pie party. Nothing beats a Saskatoon berry for pies.

Memories.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just fished in Ontario, near Ignace, Atikokan, and on Lake of the Woods. My husband spends about half of the summer at our cabin near Atikokan, I would rather spend summer with the grands. Our first trip to Canada was 44 years ago. The blueberries in that area are delicious.


Have you ever tasted Saskatoons? I am not sure whether they are just a western plant or whether they grow in northern Ontario. That is a beautiful part of Ontario.Well, I am out of here --have some stuff to do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:
 

> I wrote this poem several years ago and just wanted to share with all my friends
> 
> THE REASON
> By Charles Harris
> ...


You're talented with words as well as a knife! That was lovely.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes ladies we did our work WCK is now a confirmed Cocker of Pots. :thumbup:
> 
> Sound good what you have made so far. Be over for the Turkey soup, just let us know. We will have a a carvan coming you know.


Love turkey soup - plenty for all


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> (sung to the tune of the refrain of the song Davy Crocket...do y'all remember that song?)
> 
> West Coast, West Coast Crocker
> Queen of the kitchen frontier!


I'm famous :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> She's still pregnant and still on bed rest. Personally, I think she's going to deliver this week.
> 
> I've been working on a sweater like I made in blue Koigu and had stored in my grandma's hope chest. This one is in pink/maroon. I only have one more sleeve to go and that won't take long.


Hard to wait for those last few days - especially on bed rest. Would love to see the sweater when you're done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I just got some very upsetting news about my 16 year old grandson. He was suspended two days from school after they saw him on video taking 2 milk. He had talked to the lunch ladies. But of course the principal had not. It was on video and he was suspended. Zero Tolerance.
> 
> Since he his eligible for free lunch. His food is rationed to go along with Ms Obama's lunch plan, no seconds. He was able to have 2 in Junior High. He is over 6' tall and more than 200 pounds. Son is unemployed again (He does work seasonal) and DIL recovering from surgery.


I'm so sorry Joey - I don't know how the program works, but it doesn't seem fair that an older child can't have 2 milks or seconds of fruit (after all it isn't soda or junk food)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Joey that just is not fair. What is the matter with our school systems. They do more to discourage than incourage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Chedder soup using crock pot only takes two hours. Will be trying it sometime this week.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just got some very upsetting news about my 16 year old grandson. He was suspended two days from school after they saw him on video taking 2 milk. He had talked to the lunch ladies. But of course the principal had not. It was on video and he was suspended. Zero Tolerance.
> 
> Since he his eligible for free lunch. His food is rationed to go along with Ms Obama's lunch plan, no seconds. He was able to have 2 in Junior High. He is over 6' tall and more than 200 pounds. Son is unemployed again (He does work seasonal) and DIL recovering from surgery.


That is tragic Joey as he needs milk. Can they apply for food stamps? I would think they would qualify. Food pantries & maybe take his lunch & to heck with Mrs. O's trashy lunches! So sorry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just got some very upsetting news about my 16 year old grandson. He was suspended two days from school after they saw him on video taking 2 milk. He had talked to the lunch ladies. But of course the principal had not. It was on video and he was suspended. Zero Tolerance.
> 
> Since he his eligible for free lunch. His food is rationed to go along with Ms Obama's lunch plan, no seconds. He was able to have 2 in Junior High. He is over 6' tall and more than 200 pounds. Son is unemployed again (He does work seasonal) and DIL recovering from surgery.


Oh no! I hope they can get that all worked out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They have some food stamps. I will ask if he is taking anything more to eat.
> 
> Would you believe some schools are banning lunches from home.
> 
> http://lastresistance.com/3432/schools-banning-lunches-home-push-socialist-agenda/


this is getting worst everyday. I am glad I am not a child in school these days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have read, over the years, that some people got out of a copyright infringement suit because their item was different, mostly by very little change. (Maybe the 2nd artist added something to the design or changed colors.) I always thought of it as copying and felt the artist got the short end.


Would agree with you but as the copyright says rolling pin with santa figure on it. She is infringing on my copyright. If she put a bird on a rolling pin or flower or elf fine. You can't just change a nose or different color. Or make it a different Santa it is still a santa. 
A lot of people get confused about this. If I wanted to which I don't as my design was from the 90's I could take her to court and sue for the money she has made off of them. 
If she had ask my permission to do it, I probably would have said yes.

If the man whom I called had ask if he could teach a class on it I probably would have said yes. But as he put an add out in National carving mag. I called him and told him I have the copyright on said rolling pin. So end of class.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Corn Maze is made of corn stalks planted in the ground, city girl! What the heck are you doing picturing stacked hay bales?


I think I"m getting it from an episide of Bones. I also think that they might build mazes out of hay bales where there's no corn growing. ???

Doubting my sanity, I googled it. The website has pictures of both kinds of mazes. Very interesting. Now I can sleep.

"Straw vs. Corn Maze
The Straw Maze is built with over 1000 straw bales and is a very unique experience, different from any other Halloween activity..."

- See more at: http://strawmaze.com/strawmaze-cornmaze/#sthash.qdenn0Fj.dpuf


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here -- I think they are called muskellunge and they are really big and good fighters. We used to spend the summer in northern Saskatchewan at my Aunt's cottage and caught perch and muskies -- the meat was good but they really have a set of teeth -- big and hard to pull in. We had lots of lines break by them. Don't remember the line weight. but do remember it was usually a lure.
> 
> I am not sure whether I am welcome here - will leave if I am not.


As far as I'm concerned, you're welcome! 
:-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I recommend tying a balloon to their wrist, with a string long enough to have the balloon go over the corn. Put their name on the balloon as well. This way no one will get lost. We will always know where everyone is. HEHEHEHEHE


-Yes, but how do you get them OUT - O-U-T!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> hehe


Read on, dear CB. There actually ARE mazes made from bales of hay - called "straw mazes." Who knew?

There's a website that explains it. Interesting.

I guess they're for city slickers who don't have the real thing.

Either way, count me out - outside the maze!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would agree with you but as the copyright says rolling pin with santa figure on it. She is infringing on my copyright. If she put a bird on a rolling pin or flower or elf fine. You can't just change a nose or different color. Or make it a different Santa it is still a santa.
> A lot of people get confused about this. If I wanted to which I don't as my design was from the 90's I could take her to court and sue for the money she has made off of them.
> If she had ask my permission to do it, I probably would have said yes.
> 
> If the man whom I called had ask if he could teach a class on it I probably would have said yes. But as he put an add out in National carving mag. I called him and told him I have the copyright on said rolling pin. So end of class.


Did you teach a class on the rolling pin Santa or was it on something else?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> True. Kids know all kind of things like how to program the dvd player or phone.


Isn't that the truth?! A couple of weeks ago, my 14-month old baby picked up her mommy's cell phone - and started making that swiping motion across it!!! I was floored!

Did I say my baby??? Boy, I'm living in the past. My 14-month old GRANDbaby. Lucy. She's not here today, but we have a houseful of grandkids for a few days. Loving it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Read on, dear CB. There actually ARE mazes made from bales of hay - called "straw mazes." Who knew?
> 
> There's a website that explains it. Interesting.
> 
> ...


Oh Bon in this state the maze is made with a big feild with standing corn that has not been harvest. They go threw with cutters and cut paths through the corn going in every direction. They have a stand exrected on the start of maze high enough and a flag attach so that if one looks up they can see where the opening is. You keep going through it and try to find your way out, but a lot of the paths lead to a dead end. :roll: so you have to turn around and go the other way. It really is fun honest. They have other things to do also beside maze. they bring kids from schools around here as a field trip and on weekends parking lots are full.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just got some very upsetting news about my 16 year old grandson. He was suspended two days from school after they saw him on video taking 2 milk. He had talked to the lunch ladies. But of course the principal had not. It was on video and he was suspended. Zero Tolerance.
> 
> Since he his eligible for free lunch. His food is rationed to go along with Ms Obama's lunch plan, no seconds. He was able to have 2 in Junior High. He is over 6' tall and more than 200 pounds. Son is unemployed again (He does work seasonal) and DIL recovering from surgery.


I'm so sorry that happened. These rules are ridiculous! I also have growing grandsons who are hungry all the time and need large quantities of food. And they're all skinny! They're visiting, and tonight before bed one of them said he was just thinking about what he wanted to have for breakfast! That was after eating dinner, then another helping an hour later, then dessert!

It sounds like he was treated unfairly. Rule-enforcers can be heartless. Wouldn't you think they'd look into it and see his circumstances, especially with his mom recuperating from surgery. Makes me so mad for you. I know you must be frustrated as all get out. An extra milk. Makes me want to cry. Shame on them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon in this state the maze is made with a big feild with standing corn that has not been harvest. They go threw with cutters and cut paths through the corn going in every direction. They have a stand exrected on the start of maze high enough and a flag attach so that if one looks up they can see where the opening is. You keep going through it and try to find your way out, but a lot of the paths lead to a dead end. :roll: so you have to turn around and go the other way. It really is fun honest. They have other things to do also beside maze. they bring kids from schools around here as a field trip and on weekends parking lots are full.


Amazing that they actually plant the corn just to have the mazes! The other kind are fun, too - with lots of fall activities. It's a great way to have a good time in the brisk fall weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Read on, dear CB. There actually ARE mazes made from bales of hay - called "straw mazes." Who knew?
> 
> There's a website that explains it. Interesting.
> 
> ...


I will stay outside with you. No one is going to make me hide in corn, No way no how. No one is trapping me up , No They can't make me. Ask my dh. He knows how I have to get away from being strapted


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will stay outside with you. No one is going to make me hide in corn, No way no how. No one is trapping me up , No They can't make me. Ask my dh. He knows how I have to get away from being strapted


Thank you! I'm with you -feel EXACTLY the same way. I behave because I cannot be 'cuffed (as in "'cuff him, Dano"). We'll walk in the sun, pick out some pumpkins, eat cotton candy and ice cream. Can't wait!!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When is the sale? Saw it on HGTV one time. There is one in Ar. in Sept but don't think it is any good. Yes Tennessee is beautiful too!


The world's longest yard sale I mentioned was I'm sure also in September. It might also have been part of your Arkansas yard sale. I know it runs for hundreds of miles.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> True. Kids know all kind of things like how to program the dvd player or phone.


My 7 year old GD taught me how to turn on the speaker on my cell phone....Mercy! I didn't even know my phone was equipped with such a device!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, you're welcome!
> :-D


Designer is nice now, but she has bullied me in the past! Just give her time as she pops in/out but follows us. She is a Canadian who thinks Obo is better than apple pie! Read her quotes & you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My 7 year old GD taught me how to turn on the speaker on my cell phone....Mercy! I didn't even know my phone was equipped with such a device!


Yes, the "babes" knows it all! My grands helps me too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Designer is nice now, but she has bullied me in the past! Just give her time as she pops in/out but follows us. She is a Canadian who thinks Obo is better than apple pie! Read her quotes & you will see what I'm talking about.


Uh-oh. Let's hope for no problems now.

Obo getting worse all the time. Even media sees it. Finally.

I hope you're feeling better, Jane.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Chedder soup using crock pot only takes two hours. Will be trying it sometime this week.


I made a cheddar and corn chowder. It was delicious. Barefoot Contessa recipe. Yumm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I made a cheddar and corn chowder. It was delicious. Barefoot Contessa recipe. Yumm.


Oh that sounds so good lady .Can you share recipe?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you teach a class on the rolling pin Santa or was it on something else?


Never did as I taught only using a a small piece of bass wood. My carving mostly done on antiques.Old wood repurpose. You know what we posted about. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds so good lady .Can you share recipe?


Here is the recipe. Let me know if you like it:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/cheddar-corn-chowder-recipe/index.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Read on, dear CB. There actually ARE mazes made from bales of hay - called "straw mazes." Who knew?
> 
> There's a website that explains it. Interesting.
> 
> ...


Bon I was playing with you. Do you want to go in a straw maze? It does look like we could climb over the bales of hay not hack thru the corn field. :lol: Or we could just push or punch our way out. :wink: If I am trapped I get muscles . :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Never did as I taught only using a a small piece of bass wood. My carving mostly done on antiques.Old wood repurpose. You know what we posted about. :XD:


I want you to teach me how. I got that big piece of bass wood that I never used.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to brag now on my MerMer. She has been in the church drama "The Book of Life". She worked all last week on the set. Since Sunday she has been in the play 3 times. I went Sunday morning and the whole family went last night. She did so good even if she played a dead woman under the sheet. :} She had to stay under the sheet for about 15 minutes without laughing or texting.Ha. There were about 30 that gave their life to the Lord. Our church has a very good outreach thru drama. We had to turn people away because of fire codes. Sad. I won't go again so maybe someone else that needs it will be able to attend.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning Knitting Diva's, this came across my desk this AM, maybe you have seen their work maybe not, here are a few of their pics. These are from driftwood they collect.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

ping


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

ping


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

ping


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

pong


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

O.K. my fun is done , back to work , have a beautiful day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wow - Gali - those are beautiful! Some people are so creative.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Designer is nice now, but she has bullied me in the past! Just give her time as she pops in/out but follows us. She is a Canadian who thinks Obo is better than apple pie! Read her quotes & you will see what I'm talking about.


Well ladies- I tried -- anyway - Janeway - I hope you feel better - Hope you have good fishing Joeysomma-

I posted a reply and thought better of it - so deleted part of it. Shirley


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - Gali - those are beautiful! Some people are so creative.


I am with you. Wow that is art and reusing what is there already. Some really have a talent for it . Some don't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want you to teach me how. I got that big piece of bass wood that I never used.


Well I like to tell people to start on the corner of their wood. measure down 3 inches make a small straight slice into wood,and under that make a slice going upwards. The three inch is the eyes . Now go three inches down form that do the same this is the nose. Cut up small pieces on side of nose until it stands out then . Oh heck I really have to do it with you being able to see what I mean. But believe me it is easy, and after one class most can go on and do it and add as they learn how that is done. Wish I could be there to show you. Of course we would be so busy talking and laughing it would take us serveral days. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> O.K. my fun is done , back to work , have a beautiful day.


Thanks for posting, more amazing creativity. I see an interesting piece of driftwood that might remind me of something and others can see and create an artform


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I made the mistake of listening to the President speak on Obamacare today. Instead of addressing the real problem of an insurance program than 80% of Americans don't want; Obama spoke about the glitches of a horrendous website that cost the taxpayers hundreds of millions of dollars for a failed website.
> 
> When is Obama going to recognize that Obamacare is going to fail even if the website is working? Next week, the week after that? Obamacare fails if 7 million people are not buying into the program and enough healthy young people join and pay premiums.
> 
> ...


I keep waiting for the Plan B to start spewing from the Democrats' mouths. I think this Plan B is the single payer system that they wanted all along. Obama, Reid and a bunch of other Democrats have repeatedly said they want a single payer system. If, no when, Obamacare fails, I think they will waste no time going forward with it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I keep waiting for the Plan B to start spewing from the Democrats' mouths. I think this Plan B is the single payer system that they wanted all along. Obama, Reid and a bunch of other Democrats have repeatedly said they want a single payer system. If, no when, Obamacare fails, I think they will waste no time going forward with it.


Yes, I bet that will happen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Would agree with you but as the copyright says rolling pin with santa figure on it. She is infringing on my copyright. If she put a bird on a rolling pin or flower or elf fine. You can't just change a nose or different color. Or make it a different Santa it is still a santa.
> A lot of people get confused about this. If I wanted to which I don't as my design was from the 90's I could take her to court and sue for the money she has made off of them.
> If she had ask my permission to do it, I probably would have said yes.
> 
> If the man whom I called had ask if he could teach a class on it I probably would have said yes. But as he put an add out in National carving mag. I called him and told him I have the copyright on said rolling pin. So end of class.


that really is the pitts. I guess these "artists" rely on the original artist to not have the time/energy/money to take them to court. I'm sorry it happened to you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> -Yes, but how do you get them OUT - O-U-T!!!!!!!!!??????


You need someone sitting on a very high perch, or do it with cameras, that can guide them out. They can call out turns to make, how many steps, etc., and totally embarrass the "lost soul" or group. HEHEHEHEHE!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon I was playing with you. Do you want to go in a straw maze? It does look like we could climb over the bales of hay not hack thru the corn field. :lol: Or we could just push or punch our way out. :wink: If I am trapped I get muscles . :XD:


I know you were playing, and I enjoyed it! Straw maze sounds good. I think we could knock them over, pull them apart, and stroll on out!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> O.K. my fun is done , back to work , have a beautiful day.


Very interesting! Thanks for posting. I always wondered about that - their was a huge job.

I hope you have a beautiful day, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> that really is the pitts. I guess these "artists" rely on the original artist to not have the time/energy/money to take them to court. I'm sorry it happened to you.


Thanks lady but not the end of the world to me. What they took away I have been blessed with so much more as have said before. Carvings have gone all over the place and had a great article in newspaper about me and my carvings, plus other things I have mention.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You need someone sitting on a very high perch, or do it with cameras, that can guide them out. They can call out turns to make, how many steps, etc., and totally embarrass the "lost soul" or group. HEHEHEHEHE!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I like to tell people to start on the corner of their wood. measure down 3 inches make a small straight slice into wood,and under that make a slice going upwards. The three inch is the eyes . Now go three inches down form that do the same this is the nose. Cut up small pieces on side of nose until it stands out then . Oh heck I really have to do it with you being able to see what I mean. But believe me it is easy, and after one class most can go on and do it and add as they learn how that is done. Wish I could be there to show you. Of course we would be so busy talking and laughing it would take us serveral days. :XD: :XD:


That's true we would be having a ball.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want you to teach me how. I got that big piece of bass wood that I never used.


do either of yall have any pics of your work as I would love to see some


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> do either of yall have any pics of your work as I would love to see some


Yarnie's Santa's are on FF Wearing Denim and Pearls # 12 pg. 87 and mine are on pg 89.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I keep waiting for the Plan B to start spewing from the Democrats' mouths. I think this Plan B is the single payer system that they wanted all along. Obama, Reid and a bunch of other Democrats have repeatedly said they want a single payer system. If, no when, Obamacare fails, I think they will waste no time going forward with it.


I've thought that all along. That is why Obama doesn't get bothered by the fact the website is a total failure. Now he'll campaign for the single-payer system as a resolution to his failed signature legislation that became law unilaterally. He'll want to make himself to be the hero for saving all Americans from a failed program and blame the Repubs for the shutdown of the govt as the reason the website failed.

BTW: it doesn't take $640 million to create a disastrous website; the taypayers' monies went to Obama supporters I'm sure, not to developers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is loverly!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200179995287209&set=vb.1371395977&type=2&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is loverly!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200179995287209&set=vb.1371395977&type=2&theater


CB,
This was wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Need to take a pic of my shawl that I made with my hand spun alpaca.

All of your projects are absolutely beautiful. You all are so talented, too bad the dark side can't say the same thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Need to take a pic of my shawl that I made with my hand spun alpaca.
> 
> All of your projects are absolutely beautiful. You all are so talented, too bad the dark side can't say the same thing.


Yes I want to see your work. I know it is beautiful. Please do!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Need to take a pic of my shawl that I made with my hand spun alpaca.
> 
> All of your projects are absolutely beautiful. You all are so talented, too bad the dark side can't say the same thing.


Please do - I'd love to see it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please do - I'd love to see it.


I'd love to see it, too. Can you tell us where to find the pattern?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh oh! Poor Bob Bickle. http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/10/23/liberal-tv-host-says-white-house-called-and-bludgeoned-him-after-he-criticized-obamacar


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://theblacksphere.net/2013/10/obama-caught-video-must-see/his cracks me up.Watch the whole thing. Love the narrator !


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie's Santa's are on FF Wearing Denim and Pearls # 12 pg. 87 and mine are on pg 89.[/quotI went back ad looked at both of your work ,vey nice, I liked the Cyprus knee santas. excellent job


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is loverly!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200179995287209&set=vb.1371395977&type=2&theater


That was beautiful CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Need to take a pic of my shawl that I made with my hand spun alpaca.
> 
> All of your projects are absolutely beautiful. You all are so talented, too bad the dark side can't say the same thing.


Would love to see your shawl. Your yarn pics were fabulous


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Need to take a pic of my shawl that I made with my hand spun alpaca.
> 
> All of your projects are absolutely beautiful. You all are so talented, too bad the dark side can't say the same thing.


Oh please post I want to see it. :thumbup:

I so loved seeing your yarn and am sure this will be lovely.

Yes we are all very talented aren't we. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnie's Santa's are on FF Wearing Denim and Pearls # 12 pg. 87 and mine are on pg 89.[/quotI went back ad looked at both of your work ,vey nice, I liked the Cyprus knee santas. excellent job
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh! Poor Bob Bickle. http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/10/23/liberal-tv-host-says-white-house-called-and-bludgeoned-him-after-he-criticized-obamacar


It won't load for me will try another time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now for my thrill of the day.

I planned on making Turkey breast tonight for supper with cranberrys yams and stuffing.

Well the Turkey breast was 2 lbs just enough for two. 
So figure two hours + maybe 20 mins. should be done. Set timer. oven temp 350 right.
Timer goes off, use themometer to cheek to see if done should read 160 . Didn't even get up to 130, what is going on here. Oven temp was 250 according to themometer in oven. 
Seem Oven is having problems. I put the breast in at 1:30 We ate at 5:00 . But only because I hike the temp up on the oven. I am going back to crock pot or getting a new oven.

Have a secert to share with you all. But don't tell any one just between us. 
Do you want to have a really moist turkey . Well get some good bacon. Now lay bacon over the top of the whole turkey. Next get a piece of cheesecloth cut it to fit over top of turkey. Now this is important Wet the cheesecloth and I mean wet then ring it out so it is wet but not dripping. Lay this over the turkey bacon. Now tent with tinfoil. roast your normal time. 1 hour before done remove bacon and cheesecloth, so turkey can get that nice brown skin.
I know I know it sounds stupid but it works I havae been doing it for a couple of years. Even this long to make turkey breast was still very moist as put it back on when found out it was not done. But know remember it is our secret. Don't let anyone else know. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How are you doing WCK? Have you been busy this week at the shop.
Remember when I said I was cleaning out closet and getting rid of clothes. I ended up with 6 32 gal plastic bags full. I could not beleive what I still had. The things from when I was working. I even found a pair of jeans that I must have had for ten years as they sure would not fit today. I could not believe all the things I kept. I know have room for new stuff. Just kidding.

you said you were going to do it too, as you did not work any more. You do to work and you have a better excuse than I do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Does any one know how Thumper is and if grandbaby's are coming and how dil is doing?
Well off now have to get to bed.

Blessing to all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now for my thrill of the day.
> 
> I planned on making Turkey breast tonight for supper with cranberrys yams and stuffing.
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy. I have had trouble with turkey breast being too dry. Good idea to put fat on top. 
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now for my thrill of the day.
> 
> I planned on making Turkey breast tonight for supper with cranberrys yams and stuffing.
> 
> ...


It's so annoying when something doesn't work properly, but I'm glad your dinner turned out so well - even if it was later. I like the dark meat myself but I'll file our little secret away for the Christmas turkey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing WCK? Have you been busy this week at the shop.
> Remember when I said I was cleaning out closet and getting rid of clothes. I ended up with 6 32 gal plastic bags full. I could not beleive what I still had. The things from when I was working. I even found a pair of jeans that I must have had for ten years as they sure would not fit today. I could not believe all the things I kept. I know have room for new stuff. Just kidding.
> 
> you said you were going to do it too, as you did not work any more. You do to work and you have a better excuse than I do.


You've sure been busy Yarnie and I bet there are a few happy ladies out there who will get some nice clothes. I used to wear more formal suits and dresses - not the right clothes for the store so I really should give them to someone who could use them. But there probably isn't much interest in that type of clothing here either. Maybe could be altered into something more useful -- any suggestions from the master seamstresses here?

It's been a busy month and should keep getting busier until Christmas so it's all good. Have you had a chance to try out your electric ball winder yet? Curious about how you like it - I've heard good and bad about the electric compared to manual.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds yummy. I have had trouble with turkey breast being too dry. Good idea to put fat on top.
> :thumbup:


How have you been doing CB? Do you have to bring any of your plants in for the winter? Would love to see a pic of the shawl you made too.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You've sure been busy Yarnie and I bet there are a few happy ladies out there who will get some nice clothes. I used to wear more formal suits and dresses - not the right clothes for the store so I really should give them to someone who could use them. But there probably isn't much interest in that type of clothing here either. Maybe could be altered into something more useful -- any suggestions from the master seamstresses here?
> 
> It's been a busy month and should keep getting busier until Christmas so it's all good. Have you had a chance to try out your electric ball winder yet? Curious about how you like it - I've heard good and bad about the electric compared to manual.


Do any of you remember the "old days" when our grandmothers & moms would take a piece of clothing apart at the seams, use the material to make a new garment?
Recently I had a pair of my slacks I could no longer wear. They were in perfect - A1 condition. Material was poly. A Scotch, red & black plaid design. Looked very "holidayish" (how ya' like my new word-hey it fits the occasion). I undid the slacks in the inner seams - left the outer seams that had pockets. Bought a little girl's slack pattern in my GDs size, laid the paper pattern over the material, making sure I matched up all the plaids, sewed 'em up, put in an elastic waistband & she now has the prettiest pair of slacks to wear for the holidays.
I bought her a black sweater to wear with her "new" clothes. I love making things like this that you won't see in stores - kind of like when we knit something. They're "originals."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Do any of you remember the "old days" when our grandmothers & moms would take a piece of clothing apart at the seams, use the material to make a new garment?
> Recently I had a pair of my slacks I could no longer wear. They were in perfect - A1 condition. Material was poly. A Scotch, red & black plaid design. Looked very "holidayish" (how ya' like my new word-hey it fits the occasion). I undid the slacks in the inner seams - left the outer seams that had pockets. Bought a little girl's slack pattern in my GDs size, laid the paper pattern over the material, making sure I matched up all the plaids, sewed 'em up, put in an elastic waistband & she now has the prettiest pair of slacks to wear for the holidays.
> I bought her a black sweater to wear with her "new" clothes. I love making things like this that you won't see in stores - kind of like when we knit something. They're "originals."


very creative Georgie - bet she looks adorable


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> very creative Georgie - bet she looks adorable


Yeah, whenever & whatever....she is 1 cute little girl. And, more importantly to us, she's funny as all get out. She & her brother had a hamster for a week & the hamster died. The GS started to cry - she was 6 - he was 9. She looked at her brother & said "WELL brother, I'm upset too, but I'm not gonna CRY ABOUT it!" I'll try to get a photo of her in her new slacks & post it here for y'all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now for my thrill of the day.
> 
> I planned on making Turkey breast tonight for supper with cranberrys yams and stuffing.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Yarnie! You're a gem. My husband always does the turkey - I'll pass this along.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Do any of you remember the "old days" when our grandmothers & moms would take a piece of clothing apart at the seams, use the material to make a new garment?
> Recently I had a pair of my slacks I could no longer wear. They were in perfect - A1 condition. Material was poly. A Scotch, red & black plaid design. Looked very "holidayish" (how ya' like my new word-hey it fits the occasion). I undid the slacks in the inner seams - left the outer seams that had pockets. Bought a little girl's slack pattern in my GDs size, laid the paper pattern over the material, making sure I matched up all the plaids, sewed 'em up, put in an elastic waistband & she now has the prettiest pair of slacks to wear for the holidays.
> I bought her a black sweater to wear with her "new" clothes. I love making things like this that you won't see in stores - kind of like when we knit something. They're "originals."


What a good idea! I'll bet she looks pretty in that outfit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, whenever & whatever....she is 1 cute little girl. And, more importantly to us, she's funny as all get out. She & her brother had a hamster for a week & the hamster died. The GS started to cry - she was 6 - he was 9. She looked at her brother & said "WELL brother, I'm upset too, but I'm not gonna CRY ABOUT it!" I'll try to get a photo of her in her new slacks & post it here for y'all.


double post - ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, whenever & whatever....she is 1 cute little girl. And, more importantly to us, she's funny as all get out. She & her brother had a hamster for a week & the hamster died. The GS started to cry - she was 6 - he was 9. She looked at her brother & said "WELL brother, I'm upset too, but I'm not gonna CRY ABOUT it!" I'll try to get a photo of her in her new slacks & post it here for y'all.


I'd love to see a photo. Those grandkids can be so funny, can't they? We've had four teenagers, a five-year old, and an almost three-year old here this week. What a blast! They're leaving today - boy, will I miss the fun.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Does any one know how Thumper is and if grandbaby's are coming and how dil is doing?
> Well off now have to get to bed.
> 
> Blessing to all.


LY, thanks for asking after me and my DIL. She's still pregnant, thank God. Babies are doing well and are apparently very active. Of course they don't move when I'm there! Went and made lunch for her yesterday and did some general clean-up and brought over some requested groceries. It's a busy time for everyone. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Do any of you remember the "old days" when our grandmothers & moms would take a piece of clothing apart at the seams, use the material to make a new garment?
> Recently I had a pair of my slacks I could no longer wear. They were in perfect - A1 condition. Material was poly. A Scotch, red & black plaid design. Looked very "holidayish" (how ya' like my new word-hey it fits the occasion). I undid the slacks in the inner seams - left the outer seams that had pockets. Bought a little girl's slack pattern in my GDs size, laid the paper pattern over the material, making sure I matched up all the plaids, sewed 'em up, put in an elastic waistband & she now has the prettiest pair of slacks to wear for the holidays.
> I bought her a black sweater to wear with her "new" clothes. I love making things like this that you won't see in stores - kind of like when we knit something. They're "originals."


I used to make most of the boys' clothes when they were little out of re-purposed clothing. I made a darling top for one of the neighbor girls once and the mother was appalled. It takes all kinds, I guess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How have you been doing CB? Do you have to bring any of your plants in for the winter? Would love to see a pic of the shawl you made too.


I am fine wck. Yes I will have to put my tropicals inside my house . My ferns and some others will be going into my greenhouse. All the rest will stay outside . I need to get some pansies for the bees on hot days. I will take a pic of my shawl later. Not really any big deal but will show everyone. I am glad your business is booming. I know you sell alot around this time of year. Do you decorate the shop for Christmas? We would like to see a pic of the inside of your shop.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now for my thrill of the day.
> 
> I planned on making Turkey breast tonight for supper with cranberrys yams and stuffing.
> 
> ...


I won't tell. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds yummy. I have had trouble with turkey breast being too dry. Good idea to put fat on top.
> :thumbup:


I load it with olive oil. Yumm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> LY, thanks for asking after me and my DIL. She's still pregnant, thank God. Babies are doing well and are apparently very active. Of course they don't move when I'm there! Went and made lunch for her yesterday and did some general clean-up and brought over some requested groceries. It's a busy time for everyone. I'll keep you posted.


I'm so glad to hear she's doing well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am fine wck. Yes I will have to put my tropicals inside my house . My ferns and some others will be going into my greenhouse. All the rest will stay outside . I need to get some pansies for the bees on hot days. I will take a pic of my shawl later. Not really any big deal but will show everyone. I am glad your business is booming. I know you sell alot around this time of year. Do you decorate the shop for Christmas? We would like to see a pic of the inside of your shop.


Yes, I agree - I'd love to see the shop!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I agree - I'd love to see the shop!


Me too. I'd love to see them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Do any of you remember the "old days" when our grandmothers & moms would take a piece of clothing apart at the seams, use the material to make a new garment?
> Recently I had a pair of my slacks I could no longer wear. They were in perfect - A1 condition. Material was poly. A Scotch, red & black plaid design. Looked very "holidayish" (how ya' like my new word-hey it fits the occasion). I undid the slacks in the inner seams - left the outer seams that had pockets. Bought a little girl's slack pattern in my GDs size, laid the paper pattern over the material, making sure I matched up all the plaids, sewed 'em up, put in an elastic waistband & she now has the prettiest pair of slacks to wear for the holidays.
> I bought her a black sweater to wear with her "new" clothes. I love making things like this that you won't see in stores - kind of like when we knit something. They're "originals."


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> LY, thanks for asking after me and my DIL. She's still pregnant, thank God. Babies are doing well and are apparently very active. Of course they don't move when I'm there! Went and made lunch for her yesterday and did some general clean-up and brought over some requested groceries. It's a busy time for everyone. I'll keep you posted.


We are excited too! Can't wait to see the babies. Good to have a great mil.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope I can post pic of my fling. I am here by myself so will see.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

That's beautiful. Love the color!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> That's beautiful. Love the color!!


If you are talking to me thank you. Got the pattern from sockit2me. I used paton's kroy sock yarn. Forgot to say all that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> LY, thanks for asking after me and my DIL. She's still pregnant, thank God. Babies are doing well and are apparently very active. Of course they don't move when I'm there! Went and made lunch for her yesterday and did some general clean-up and brought over some requested groceries. It's a busy time for everyone. I'll keep you posted.


Thanks lady i know we are all waiting for the news that all is well and babies and mom are doing fine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Me too. I'd love to see them.


me three and want to see new samples you have out to. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope I can post pic of my fling. I am here by myself so will see.


I love it and I love table decorations too. Plus even if no one was home you did it. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you are talking to me thank you. Got the pattern from sockit2me. I used paton's kroy sock yarn. Forgot to say all that.


Well of course she meant you . She knows it is beautiful just like you. :thumbup:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Yes, I was writing to you. Your work was beautiful and I wanted you to know I appreciated seeing it. 

quote=Country Bumpkins]If you are talking to me thank you. Got the pattern from sockit2me. I used paton's kroy sock yarn. Forgot to say all that. [/quote]


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


My grandmother made a mattress from chicken feathers.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so glad to hear she's doing well.


Me, too! How exciting Thumper. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope I can post pic of my fling. I am here by myself so will see.


Beeyouteeful CB! I love your 'fling.' You did a great job.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm so mad with myself. Yesterday I went to a local sewing/yarn shop to drop off one of my sewing machines to get a tune up. I sat with the owner to learn about the sewing machines she carried (Viking and Pfaff) as I wanted to buy another machine but wasn't interested in any of those available. I was proud of myself for not buying any fabric or patterns or notions. Left one of my machines for a tune-up/cleaning.

Then I visited the knitting part of the shop and bought six hanks of yarn and a fingerless-gloves, hand written pattern (didn't need). Then, of course, had to buy three more skeins of DK yarn for that pattern which was at the register. You know, those spontaneous items near the register.

First shop couldn't service my machine, so I picked it up this morning and brought both machines today to a new-to-me sewing center. I test drove several machines over a four-hour period. I not only bought a great machine (Janome) but a chair and thread. Then, of course, I was told about two nearby quilt shops and after visiting each spent more $ in each!!!

I really set myself back today, with the machine, thread and chair I wanted and needed but finding two more fabric shops and buying more fabric and patterns was not necessary. That's after just recently weeding out my craft studio of patterns, yarns, books and fabrics. Sigh ... :shock:

So, tonight, met hubby for dinner at a Chinese Restaurant after telling hubby the total I spent today. :lol: I have to say, he didn't even blink nor carry on. He said, good for you, I know you'll love it and use everything (mostly correct - he doesn't understand stashes!). Love that guy ...

Here's the fortune from my cookie, _"The fortune you seek is in another cookie." _ :lol: I don't think that was a good omen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so mad with myself. Yesterday I went to a local sewing/yarn shop to drop off one of my sewing machines to get a tune up. I sat with the owner to learn about the sewing machines she carried (Viking and Pfaff) as I wanted to buy another machine but wasn't interested in any of those available. I was proud of myself for not buying any fabric or patterns or notions. Left one of my machines for a tune-up/cleaning.
> 
> Then I visited the knitting part of the shop and bought six hanks of yarn and a fingerless-gloves, hand written pattern (didn't need). Then, of course, had to buy three more skeins of DK yarn for that pattern which was at the register. You know, those spontaneous items near the register.
> 
> ...


I love this story! Good hubby!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love this story! Good hubby!


Yes, he is, but I'm still laughing at my fortune cookie script!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so mad with myself. Yesterday I went to a local sewing/yarn shop to drop off one of my sewing machines to get a tune up. I sat with the owner to learn about the sewing machines she carried (Viking and Pfaff) as I wanted to buy another machine but wasn't interested in any of those available. I was proud of myself for not buying any fabric or patterns or notions. Left one of my machines for a tune-up/cleaning.
> 
> Then I visited the knitting part of the shop and bought six hanks of yarn and a fingerless-gloves, hand written pattern (didn't need). Then, of course, had to buy three more skeins of DK yarn for that pattern which was at the register. You know, those spontaneous items near the register.
> 
> ...


See thats what happens when you destash. wow what a haul and you did it in two days. Thought you would at least give it a month before the refill. :lol: :lol: 
Now new stock yarn patterns material chair and good sewing machine ect. 
Plus a hubby that didn't set off fire works and getting to eat out too. Can I borrow that man, that's if you can stand my husband for a week. How about I pay you to take him for a week meaning my hubby not yours.

Fortune cookie to funny. Did you find the other one that it said???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK have not used electric ball winder yet. Have had to much going on as of late. But will have to get going soon as I have about six or seven skeins to do. Plus I wish you could meet the lady who gave me this lovely gift, know you all would just want to hug her. She is the kindest and sweetest person.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so mad with myself. Yesterday I went to a local sewing/yarn shop to drop off one of my sewing machines to get a tune up. I sat with the owner to learn about the sewing machines she carried (Viking and Pfaff) as I wanted to buy another machine but wasn't interested in any of those available. I was proud of myself for not buying any fabric or patterns or notions. Left one of my machines for a tune-up/cleaning.
> 
> Then I visited the knitting part of the shop and bought six hanks of yarn and a fingerless-gloves, hand written pattern (didn't need). Then, of course, had to buy three more skeins of DK yarn for that pattern which was at the register. You know, those spontaneous items near the register.
> 
> ...


What a husband! Great guy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope I can post pic of my fling. I am here by myself so will see.


Beautiful, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope I can post pic of my fling. I am here by myself so will see.


CB, I really like your "fling." I looked at sockit2me and saw only sock monkeys! Is that where you found your pattern? Am I missing something? Maybe it's your original pattern.

Never mind!! I found it. I tried Google, finally found sockit2me right here on KP! I just may try this - I love the tassles!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Had a very tough day today - my friend Shirley died of cancer overnight. She was a wonderful lady who did so much for the community and I'm really going to miss her. It's only been 2 months since she was diagnosed; her family is still in shock. But she suffered a lot and I'm grateful she's now at peace.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry about your friend, WCK. I'm sure everyone is in shock, especially with such a brief illness. Sad times.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had a very tough day today - my friend Shirley died of cancer overnight. She was a wonderful lady who did so much for the community and I'm really going to miss her. It's only been 2 months since she was diagnosed; her family is still in shock. But she suffered a lot and I'm grateful she's now at peace.


I am so sorry kitty. That is so terrible! Hugs to you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had a very tough day today - my friend Shirley died of cancer overnight. She was a wonderful lady who did so much for the community and I'm really going to miss her. It's only been 2 months since she was diagnosed; her family is still in shock. But she suffered a lot and I'm grateful she's now at peace.


Oh that is very sad news, I am so sorry you lost someone so dear to you. I know these words do not help with the sorrow you are feeling but I am truly sorry and I hope you know that i am praying for you and for her family.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see your shawl. Your yarn pics were fabulous


Great job, CB --- you do beautiful work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Great job, CB --- you do beautiful work.


Thanks Shirley looks better in the photo that real life. I had trouble on the yarn overs. Don't know why it is so easy but I made it hard. I saw a shawl on my trip up north. I tried to copy it but am going to frog and start over. Funny after you get away from something it is hard to get back. Brain freeze or something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had a very tough day today - my friend Shirley died of cancer overnight. She was a wonderful lady who did so much for the community and I'm really going to miss her. It's only been 2 months since she was diagnosed; her family is still in shock. But she suffered a lot and I'm grateful she's now at peace.


kwc I hate you are hurting over your friend. I hope your Kp friends will help ease your hurt. We love you. You are a dear and a good friend. So I am praying for your heart ache and the family of your friend that they will have Peace and comfort that only Jesus can give. I pray that the Everlasting Arms are hold you all tight. XXX


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Shirley looks better in the photo that real life. I had trouble on the yarn overs. Don't know why it is so easy but I made it hard. I saw a shawl on my trip up north. I tried to copy it but am going to frog and start over. Funny after you get away from something it is hard to get back. Brain freeze or something.


It looks really good Margaret -- I made a Prayer shawl during the Prayershawl workshop and it looks a lot like yours. I have made 3 using the same pattern since.

I used the basic dishcloth pattern and just increased the size and changed colors -- I love yours. you are very talented. I made this one for a lady who is in a nursing home and she uses it all the time as she gets chilly - she cried when I gave it to her. I love yours --


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off to bed now been a long day.

But I want you to know Kitty that I will be thinking of you and holding you tight through your pain.
Arm wraps and prayers for you dear friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am fine wck. Yes I will have to put my tropicals inside my house . My ferns and some others will be going into my greenhouse. All the rest will stay outside . I need to get some pansies for the bees on hot days. I will take a pic of my shawl later. Not really any big deal but will show everyone. I am glad your business is booming. I know you sell alot around this time of year. Do you decorate the shop for Christmas? We would like to see a pic of the inside of your shop.


I wait until after Remembrance Day to decorate the store but will take some new pics when the decorating is done. In the meantime, here are a couple -


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope I can post pic of my fling. I am here by myself so will see.


I love your shawl CB - it's beautiful and I bet it was perfect to keep the chill off while you were on your trip. Love your table, chairs and decorations too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so mad with myself. Yesterday I went to a local sewing/yarn shop to drop off one of my sewing machines to get a tune up. I sat with the owner to learn about the sewing machines she carried (Viking and Pfaff) as I wanted to buy another machine but wasn't interested in any of those available. I was proud of myself for not buying any fabric or patterns or notions. Left one of my machines for a tune-up/cleaning.
> 
> Then I visited the knitting part of the shop and bought six hanks of yarn and a fingerless-gloves, hand written pattern (didn't need). Then, of course, had to buy three more skeins of DK yarn for that pattern which was at the register. You know, those spontaneous items near the register.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be mad! sounds like a couple of wonderful days with you getting just want you want / need and dinner with a terrific hubby too. Get busy and post your new projects now that you've got new stash


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK have not used electric ball winder yet. Have had to much going on as of late. But will have to get going soon as I have about six or seven skeins to do. Plus I wish you could meet the lady who gave me this lovely gift, know you all would just want to hug her. She is the kindest and sweetest person.


Yarnie - you're sweet and kind so you bring out the same in others. What are you going to make with your skeins?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is very sad news, I am so sorry you lost someone so dear to you. I know these words do not help with the sorrow you are feeling but I am truly sorry and I hope you know that i am praying for you and for her family.


Thanks so much Joey, Bonnie, CB & Yarnie for your sympathy and prayers - it means a lot to me. Shirley had so many people that loved her and now we have to comfort each other and especially her husband and her 2 boys. But she did have a lot of happiness in the last year, her older son got married and she travelled in SE Asia with the younger one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> kwc I hate you are hurting over your friend. I hope your Kp friends will help ease your hurt. We love you. You are a dear and a good friend. So I am praying for your heart ache and the family of your friend that they will have Peace and comfort that only Jesus can give. I pray that the Everlasting Arms are hold you all tight. XXX


Thanks CB, I treasure your friendship and know your prayers will help


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It looks really good Margaret -- I made a Prayer shawl during the Prayershawl workshop and it looks a lot like yours. I have made 3 using the same pattern since.
> 
> I used the basic dishcloth pattern and just increased the size and changed colors -- I love yours. you are very talented. I made this one for a lady who is in a nursing home and she uses it all the time as she gets chilly - she cried when I gave it to her. I love yours --


that's very nice Designer, I'm sure your friend appreciated your thoughtfulness


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am off to bed now been a long day.
> 
> But I want you to know Kitty that I will be thinking of you and holding you tight through your pain.
> Arm wraps and prayers for you dear friend.


Sleep well Yarnie and hugs back to you. I forgot to ask how your Dad is doing - I hope things are better


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It looks really good Margaret -- I made a Prayer shawl during the Prayershawl workshop and it looks a lot like yours. I have made 3 using the same pattern since.
> 
> I used the basic dishcloth pattern and just increased the size and changed colors -- I love yours. you are very talented. I made this one for a lady who is in a nursing home and she uses it all the time as she gets chilly - she cried when I gave it to her. I love yours --


That's beautiful. Is the border knitted, too? Lovely colors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wait until after Remembrance Day to decorate the store but will take some new pics when the decorating is done. In the meantime, here are a couple -


Very appealing! I want to come by - unfortunately I live 2000 miles away! Maybe some day...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> See thats what happens when you destash. wow what a haul and you did it in two days. Thought you would at least give it a month before the refill. :lol: :lol:
> Now new stock yarn patterns material chair and good sewing machine ect.
> Plus a hubby that didn't set off fire works and getting to eat out too. Can I borrow that man, that's if you can stand my husband for a week. How about I pay you to take him for a week meaning my hubby not yours.
> 
> Fortune cookie to funny. Did you find the other one that it said???


That's a great idea Yarnie! I'll take yours for a week and send you mine. They can shuttle back and forth our yarn stashes to each other. Mine is a keeper, but I lend him out.

Husband's fortune was fitting for him but other than some fresh pineapple, I had no other good fortune cookie at the restaurant.

I still think that fortune is too darn funny. I have it posted on my monitor. :-D

I stayed up until 2:30 AM playing with my new machine and trying everything and reading through the instruction manual.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What a husband! Great guy!


He's a keeper! But I'll loan him out ... :-D Yarnie gave me the idea. We should set up a husband, partner, significant other or family member rotation so they'll all learn that a KP woman needs her stash!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Had a very tough day today - my friend Shirley died of cancer overnight. She was a wonderful lady who did so much for the community and I'm really going to miss her. It's only been 2 months since she was diagnosed; her family is still in shock. But she suffered a lot and I'm grateful she's now at peace.


Oh, I'm so sorry for you WCK. I pray for healing for you and Shirley's family and friends and for holding onto her memory. Thank you Lord for calling her home to end her suffering. May all those who knew and loved her find peace in God's grace.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Shirley looks better in the photo that real life. I had trouble on the yarn overs. Don't know why it is so easy but I made it hard. I saw a shawl on my trip up north. I tried to copy it but am going to frog and start over. Funny after you get away from something it is hard to get back. Brain freeze or something.


Too much ice cream.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You shouldn't be mad! sounds like a couple of wonderful days with you getting just want you want / need and dinner with a terrific hubby too. Get busy and post your new projects now that you've got new stash


Working on Cmas gifts and items for a craft fair I'll be in soon. I'll try to remember to post some photos.

I find it stressful to try to find places to shop for what I want. Nowadays, it seems no matter what I want, I cannot find it locally and end up researching on-line. I don't mind the research, it is very efficient, but I still like to see, touch and test drive the items I'm considering purchasing.

It takes a lot of the fun out of shopping for me if I can't do it in person.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Had a very tough day today - my friend Shirley died of cancer overnight. She was a wonderful lady who did so much for the community and I'm really going to miss her. It's only been 2 months since she was diagnosed; her family is still in shock. But she suffered a lot and I'm grateful she's now at peace.


WCK, so sorry for your loss. My sister was diagnosed with cancer and also gone within 2 months. It was fast, but better for her not to have prolonged suffering.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, so sorry for your loss. My sister was diagnosed with cancer and also gone within 2 months. It was fast, but better for her not to have prolonged suffering.


I am so sorry for both of you. Oh, dear. Life is so precious. How very sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too much ice cream.


Oh yeah that was it.  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, so sorry for your loss. My sister was diagnosed with cancer and also gone within 2 months. It was fast, but better for her not to have prolonged suffering.


Sorry soloweygirl. That must have been hard . Yes sometimes we have to give death as the winner over pain.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It looks really good Margaret -- I made a Prayer shawl during the Prayershawl workshop and it looks a lot like yours. I have made 3 using the same pattern since.
> 
> I used the basic dishcloth pattern and just increased the size and changed colors -- I love yours. you are very talented. I made this one for a lady who is in a nursing home and she uses it all the time as she gets chilly - she cried when I gave it to her. I love yours --


Very pretty shawl. I like the color combination and am sure your friend will get a lot of use from it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry soloweygirl. That must have been hard . Yes sometimes we have to give death as the winner over pain.


Thanks CB. It is hard because you want to spend the time with them and yet you don't want them to be in unnecessary pain. I think it better they are taken quickly.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Had a very tough day today - my friend Shirley died of cancer overnight. She was a wonderful lady who did so much for the community and I'm really going to miss her. It's only been 2 months since she was diagnosed; her family is still in shock. But she suffered a lot and I'm grateful she's now at peace.


Kitty, Sorry you lost your friend Shirley, and I'm sure it was hard for the ones that loved her to see her suffer. You were lucky to know her and she was blessed to have you as a friend.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope I can post pic of my fling. I am here by myself so will see.


Just Beautiful!!, looks so soft. love your fall theme on your table also


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. It is hard because you want to spend the time with them and yet you don't want them to be in unnecessary pain. I think it better they are taken quickly.


Sorry Solo, It has to be hard to lose a sister. Very sad.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so mad with myself. Yesterday I went to a local sewing/yarn shop to drop off one of my sewing machines to get a tune up. I sat with the owner to learn about the sewing machines she carried (Viking and Pfaff) as I wanted to buy another machine but wasn't interested in any of those available. I was proud of myself for not buying any fabric or patterns or notions. Left one of my machines for a tune-up/cleaning.
> 
> Then I visited the knitting part of the shop and bought six hanks of yarn and a fingerless-gloves, hand written pattern (didn't need). Then, of course, had to buy three more skeins of DK yarn for that pattern which was at the register. You know, those spontaneous items near the register.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new Machine!!!! You had a Merry Christmas Day....


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It looks really good Margaret -- I made a Prayer shawl during the Prayershawl workshop and it looks a lot like yours. I have made 3 using the same pattern since.
> 
> I used the basic dishcloth pattern and just increased the size and changed colors -- I love yours. you are very talented. I made this one for a lady who is in a nursing home and she uses it all the time as she gets chilly - she cried when I gave it to her. I love yours --


Beautiful, the colors and the open knit rows really makes it one of a kind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, so sorry for your loss. My sister was diagnosed with cancer and also gone within 2 months. It was fast, but better for her not to have prolonged suffering.


Oh, soloweygirl - I'm so sorry. This was your twin sister? What a horrible loss for you in such a short time frame and an early age. My best wishes to you always.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Congrats on your new Machine!!!! You had a Merry Christmas Day....


Well, yes I did in October! I got the Janome Craft 6600 Professional - love it so far.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Very pretty shawl. I like the color combination and am sure your friend will get a lot of use from it.


Thankyou


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's beautiful. Is the border knitted, too? Lovely colors.


the border is crochet -- I often border knitted projects with crochet -- often shells, and sometimes the crab stitch where you crochet backwards - it gives a nice single line which works well for collars and down the front of cardigans etc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> the border is crochet -- I often border knitted projects with crochet -- often shells, and sometimes the crab stitch where you crochet backwards - it gives a nice single line which works well for collars and down the front of cardigans etc.


I thought it might be crochet - very pretty.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> kwc I hate you are hurting over your friend. I hope your Kp friends will help ease your hurt. We love you. You are a dear and a good friend. So I am praying for your heart ache and the family of your friend that they will have Peace and comfort that only Jesus can give. I pray that the Everlasting Arms are hold you all tight. XXX


WCK -where on the west coast are you? We are quite probably going to move out to Duncan on Vancouver Island next summer - unless the kids decide not to go -- my son and his wife are planning on moving there and want us to go. we will if they do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. It is hard because you want to spend the time with them and yet you don't want them to be in unnecessary pain. I think it better they are taken quickly.


I felt that way about my daddy and my grandpa. It is hard to let them go but when they are suffering it grieves you too. Hard both ways.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It looks really good Margaret -- I made a Prayer shawl during the Prayershawl workshop and it looks a lot like yours. I have made 3 using the same pattern since.
> 
> I used the basic dishcloth pattern and just increased the size and changed colors -- I love yours. you are very talented. I made this one for a lady who is in a nursing home and she uses it all the time as she gets chilly - she cried when I gave it to her. I love yours --


Oh that is nice she enjoyed your gift. I made a baby blanket like that for my last gs. The kind where you increase on both sides then decrease. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing WCK? Have you been busy this week at the shop.
> Remember when I said I was cleaning out closet and getting rid of clothes. I ended up with 6 32 gal plastic bags full. I could not beleive what I still had. The things from when I was working. I even found a pair of jeans that I must have had for ten years as they sure would not fit today. I could not believe all the things I kept. I know have room for new stuff. Just kidding.
> 
> you said you were going to do it too, as you did not work any more. You do to work and you have a better excuse than I do.


I have been cleaning out closets too. Have cleaned up my sewing/craft room this week. Last week, DH and I had to move furniture and other things from a house we have sold. We expect to close on the sale next week, but have a little more to pick up. I didn't know where everything would go when we started. DH said. "You'll need to thin out your stash of yarn and fabrics. I thought, "No I won't!" I convinced him to bring some dressers out of stock (our antique business) and lined my sewing room with them. Then I put all my yarn in plastic bags and my quilt tops and fabric sorted by main color into plastic bags, and I stored it in drawers. It worked. No more tubs of stash. Looks good and is not all a mix of stuff.

I have been knitting like crazy too. Finished a sweater for myself on the way home from vacation, and I have a baby blanket almost done.

Sorry that I have been unplugged from you all for so long. I missed you all. Kitty, sorry to read about your friend's passing. She sounds like a good lady. Cancer is such a cruel disease. I had a good visit with my long-time friend Diane. We had such a good time and even stopped at her house for a couple nights on our drive home from Florida. Friends are one of the best things in life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been cleaning out closets too. Have cleaned up my sewing/craft room this week. Last week, DH and I had to move furniture and other things from a house we have sold. We expect to close on the sale next week, but have a little more to pick up. I didn't know where everything would go when we started. DH said. "You'll need to thin out your stash of yarn and fabrics. I thought, "No I won't!" I convinced him to bring some dressers out of stock (our antique business) and lined my sewing room with them. Then I put all my yarn in plastic bags and my quilt tops and fabric sorted by main color into plastic bags, and I stored it in drawers. It worked. No more tubs of stash. Looks good and is not all a mix of stuff.
> 
> I have been knitting like crazy too. Finished a sweater for myself on the way home from vacation, and I have a baby blanket almost done.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy glad to see you here. 
You sure have been very busy no wonder you have not been on here.

Do miss you.

Sounds like you have been busy putting away your stash, and hubby now knows how organize you really are.

And you still had time to knit. I ould have fell a sleep in the chair after all of that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy glad to see you here.
> You sure have been very busy no wonder you have not been on here.
> 
> Do miss you.
> ...


Well, DH doesn't know about the box of yarn that I ordered online, which was delivered yesterday. I'm not telling either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been cleaning out closets too. Have cleaned up my sewing/craft room this week. Last week, DH and I had to move furniture and other things from a house we have sold. We expect to close on the sale next week, but have a little more to pick up. I didn't know where everything would go when we started. DH said. "You'll need to thin out your stash of yarn and fabrics. I thought, "No I won't!" I convinced him to bring some dressers out of stock (our antique business) and lined my sewing room with them. Then I put all my yarn in plastic bags and my quilt tops and fabric sorted by main color into plastic bags, and I stored it in drawers. It worked. No more tubs of stash. Looks good and is not all a mix of stuff.
> 
> I have been knitting like crazy too. Finished a sweater for myself on the way home from vacation, and I have a baby blanket almost done.
> 
> Sorry that I have been unplugged from you all for so long. I missed you all. Kitty, sorry to read about your friend's passing. She sounds like a good lady. Cancer is such a cruel disease. I had a good visit with my long-time friend Diane. We had such a good time and even stopped at her house for a couple nights on our drive home from Florida. Friends are one of the best things in life.


We have missed you and glad everything is ok. Boy I wish someone would talk me unto cleaning and tossing some stuff. I just keep dragging more in. We want to see your sweater and blanket if you have pics. Nice for you to spent time with your friend. Friends are very important. I am so thankful to have good friends. And my kp good friends!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I felt that way about my daddy and my grandpa. It is hard to let them go but when they are suffering it grieves you too. Hard both ways.


The same with my mother. Not easy, for sure. It's never easy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been cleaning out closets too. Have cleaned up my sewing/craft room this week. Last week, DH and I had to move furniture and other things from a house we have sold. We expect to close on the sale next week, but have a little more to pick up. I didn't know where everything would go when we started. DH said. "You'll need to thin out your stash of yarn and fabrics. I thought, "No I won't!" I convinced him to bring some dressers out of stock (our antique business) and lined my sewing room with them. Then I put all my yarn in plastic bags and my quilt tops and fabric sorted by main color into plastic bags, and I stored it in drawers. It worked. No more tubs of stash. Looks good and is not all a mix of stuff.
> 
> I have been knitting like crazy too. Finished a sweater for myself on the way home from vacation, and I have a baby blanket almost done.
> 
> Sorry that I have been unplugged from you all for so long. I missed you all. Kitty, sorry to read about your friend's passing. She sounds like a good lady. Cancer is such a cruel disease. I had a good visit with my long-time friend Diane. We had such a good time and even stopped at her house for a couple nights on our drive home from Florida. Friends are one of the best things in life.


It's great to see you back! You sure have been busy. I agree - friends are one of the best things in life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, so sorry for your loss. My sister was diagnosed with cancer and also gone within 2 months. It was fast, but better for her not to have prolonged suffering.


I'm so very sorry Solo; cancer is such a terrrible disease. My brother died very suddenly and it was a shock, but he didn't suffer which was something we're all grateful for. It must have been so very difficult for your sister, you and everyone that loved her. I hope that all of your happier memories give you comfort


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been cleaning out closets too. Have cleaned up my sewing/craft room this week. Last week, DH and I had to move furniture and other things from a house we have sold. We expect to close on the sale next week, but have a little more to pick up. I didn't know where everything would go when we started. DH said. "You'll need to thin out your stash of yarn and fabrics. I thought, "No I won't!" I convinced him to bring some dressers out of stock (our antique business) and lined my sewing room with them. Then I put all my yarn in plastic bags and my quilt tops and fabric sorted by main color into plastic bags, and I stored it in drawers. It worked. No more tubs of stash. Looks good and is not all a mix of stuff.
> 
> I have been knitting like crazy too. Finished a sweater for myself on the way home from vacation, and I have a baby blanket almost done.
> 
> Sorry that I have been unplugged from you all for so long. I missed you all. Kitty, sorry to read about your friend's passing. She sounds like a good lady. Cancer is such a cruel disease. I had a good visit with my long-time friend Diane. We had such a good time and even stopped at her house for a couple nights on our drive home from Florida. Friends are one of the best things in life.


Welcome back Knit Crazy, I've missed you. Sounds like you had a great holiday with productive knitting time and time with friends which is most important of all. As I get older, I'm reminded not to take time for family and friends for granted.

You got very creative with storing your stash. Look forward to seeing pics of your projects


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I received some yarn from a member of KP and I had to try it. It is called fuzzy yarn. It was hard to work with by itself. I used one strand of the fuzzy yarn and one of worsted weight. Both yarns were variegated. The remainder of the yarn is on the right. I used a size 7 circular needle and magic loop for the decreases. My next try will be either a larger needle or a lighter weight yarn with the fuzzy yarn. A very simple hat pattern. Sorry, the picture is from my cell phone.


a cute hat Joey, is it for your gd?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone - it feels so good to be here with friends


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, DH doesn't know about the box of yarn that I ordered online, which was delivered yesterday. I'm not telling either.


I do the same thing. Most of the time he catches it. Also, I can't win because he does the bills...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just popping in to show you the sweater I finished for baby A (that's the girl). It's blocked and drying as I type. Now to find buttons to go on it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just popping in to show you the sweater I finished for baby A (that's the girl). It's blocked and drying as I type. Now to find buttons to go on it.


I love it. Great work!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I felt that way about my daddy and my grandpa. It is hard to let them go but when they are suffering it grieves you too. Hard both ways.


Oh Solo so so sorry, we never forget them do we. Always in our hearts and mind.

I miss my mom so much. Now I am watching my Daddy going to his death in slow motion. It hurts yes but I have time now to spend with him and he is not in pain yet. Just in fourth stage and last stage 5 is death.

Seems I forget sometimes we are not meant to live forever. Lesson I should have learned watching Mom deid. Also my dear cousin who was more like my brother and thought to young to leave me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Solo so so sorry, we never forget them do we. Always in our hearts and mind.
> 
> I miss my mom so much. Now I am watching my Daddy going to his death in slow motion. It hurts yes but I have time now to spend with him and he is not in pain yet. Just in fourth stage and last stage 5 is death.
> 
> Seems I forget sometimes we are not meant to live forever. Lesson I should have learned watching Mom deid. Also my dear cousin who was more like my brother and thought to young to leave me.


Oh, to have them back... How I miss them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just popping in to show you the sweater I finished for baby A (that's the girl). It's blocked and drying as I type. Now to find buttons to go on it.


Oh thumper baby A is going to look fabulous in that. How is the waiting going for you? I would be a nervous reck by now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janey you have been on KP and want you on here. I miss you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thumper baby A is going to look fabulous in that. How is the waiting going for you? I would be a nervous reck by now.


Trust me. I am!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I received some yarn from a member of KP and I had to try it. It is called fuzzy yarn. It was hard to work with by itself. I used one strand of the fuzzy yarn and one of worsted weight. Both yarns were variegated. The remainder of the yarn is on the right. I used a size 7 circular needle and magic loop for the decreases. My next try will be either a larger needle or a lighter weight yarn with the fuzzy yarn. A very simple hat pattern. Sorry, the picture is from my cell phone.


Oh that is so pretty I love those colors. Who sent you the yarn? What a nice thing to do share with you. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, DH doesn't know about the box of yarn that I ordered online, which was delivered yesterday. I'm not telling either.


Nothing can stop a real yarn stasher can it. :roll:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Love the color. Non-traditional. Babies love bright colors. Was it top down?


Yes, it was. No seaming AT ALL on this puppy. I had one already made in blues and wanted one that was pink but not obnoxiously so.

Thank you all for the complements.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RV going into storage later this afternoon. Yeah will have driveway back and be able to get car into two car garage without worrying about taking off right side mirror as to close to wall.

40 degrees here so cold no 50 or 60s like fall. freezing at night all plant life pretty much dead. Bonsi tree was brought in early, but it looks like dieing too. But it could be because of my dead green thumb. If I can't kill them no one can.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, it was. No seaming AT ALL on this puppy. I had one already made in blues and wanted one that was pink but not obnoxiously so.
> 
> Thank you all for the complements.


Can you give us the pattern site? Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, it was. No seaming AT ALL on this puppy. I had one already made in blues and wanted one that was pink but not obnoxiously so.
> 
> Thank you all for the complements.


Can you give us the pattern site? Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KPG hope you will show us things you make for craft show. 
Ah you are a touchy feely like me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WCKitty love seeing samples and new yarns. Thanks for sharing. Wish I could come for a visit what fun and oh the cost you would have a good days cash flow from me. :thumbup:  :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies! Well, had our snow blower class lesson this morning amongst 12 other men owners as we learned how to use our new machines. We even took a class photo! too funny ...

Bird feed bought and errands done, so now ready to head out to the fall festival and corn maze and events with the kids. 

I wanted to let you all know if I don't return as stuck in the maze :shock:, please evenly divide up my yarn and fabric stash amongst yourselves. Do NOT fight over it - there is plenty for all (shame on me but great for all of you)! 

Later ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, DH doesn't know about the box of yarn that I ordered online, which was delivered yesterday. I'm not telling either.


 :-D Glad you are back and had a great visit.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sorry Solo, It has to be hard to lose a sister. Very sad.


Thank you. It was 15 years ago.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, soloweygirl - I'm so sorry. This was your twin sister? What a horrible loss for you in such a short time frame and an early age. My best wishes to you always.


Thanks, KPG. Yes, she was my twin.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Solo so so sorry, we never forget them do we. Always in our hearts and mind.
> 
> I miss my mom so much. Now I am watching my Daddy going to his death in slow motion. It hurts yes but I have time now to spend with him and he is not in pain yet. Just in fourth stage and last stage 5 is death.
> 
> Seems I forget sometimes we are not meant to live forever. Lesson I should have learned watching Mom deid. Also my dear cousin who was more like my brother and thought to young to leave me.


My dad went quickly, from a massive heart attack. My mother slowly kind of faded away. She wasn't in pain, which I was thankful for. I'm glad you have to time to spend with your dad. He will love it, it will be so good for both of you. Hugs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Ladies! Well, had our snow blower class lesson this morning amongst 12 other men owners as we learned how to use our new machines. We even took a class photo! too funny ...
> 
> Bird feed bought and errands done, so now ready to head out to the fall festival and corn maze and events with the kids.
> 
> ...


You won't get stuck in the maze if you tie a balloon to your wrist. Just sayin - since you said you won't.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can you give us the pattern site? Thank you.


It's from one of my Dale of Noway baby pattern booklets. I have several of them. They have such sweet baby patterns.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's from one of my Dale of Noway baby pattern booklets. I have several of them. They have such sweet baby patterns.


Thank you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Just popping in to show you the sweater I finished for baby A (that's the girl). It's blocked and drying as I type. Now to find buttons to go on it.


So beautiful...great idea to do a deeper pink. The sweaters will be such a thoughtful keepsake. Lovely work Thumper, the wait is almost over.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Ladies! Well, had our snow blower class lesson this morning amongst 12 other men owners as we learned how to use our new machines. We even took a class photo! too funny ...
> 
> Bird feed bought and errands done, so now ready to head out to the fall festival and corn maze and events with the kids.
> 
> ...


O.K this is cracking me up about the snowblowers class picture. Also the yarn that will be left behind after you parish in the cornmaze :lol: now that I think about, you most likely be considered LOST at first, and authorities will ask for a most recent photo for the missing persons posters and it will be a group shot of you and the snowblowers. Have a fun fall day...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> O.K this is cracking me up about the snowblowers class picture. Also the yarn that will be left behind after you parish in the cornmaze :lol: now that I think about, you most likely be considered LOST at first, and authorities will ask for a most recent photo for the missing persons posters and it will be a group shot of you and the snowblowers. Have a fun fall day...


Your right it is funny


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We should have told KPG to take flares and a blow horn but then we would not be able to share yarn and material.

I claim all the pinks reds and aqua's. You all can have the rest. Selfish you better believe it. First come first pick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, it was. No seaming AT ALL on this puppy. I had one already made in blues and wanted one that was pink but not obnoxiously so.
> 
> Thank you all for the complements.


The color is scrumptious! Lucky baby! The waiting is awful at the end, isn't it? As my doctor told me once, don't worry, it will happen - she's committed.  :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Solo so so sorry, we never forget them do we. Always in our hearts and mind.
> 
> I miss my mom so much. Now I am watching my Daddy going to his death in slow motion. It hurts yes but I have time now to spend with him and he is not in pain yet. Just in fourth stage and last stage 5 is death.
> 
> Seems I forget sometimes we are not meant to live forever. Lesson I should have learned watching Mom deid. Also my dear cousin who was more like my brother and thought to young to leave me.


Yarnie, I didn't realize. So sad - it seems you and your Dad are so close.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Ladies! Well, had our snow blower class lesson this morning amongst 12 other men owners as we learned how to use our new machines. We even took a class photo! too funny ...
> 
> Bird feed bought and errands done, so now ready to head out to the fall festival and corn maze and events with the kids.
> 
> ...


Have fun!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Just popping in to show you the sweater I finished for baby A (that's the girl). It's blocked and drying as I type. Now to find buttons to go on it.


Love it! The color is striking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I do the same thing. Most of the time he catches it. Also, I can't win because he does the bills...


We must train you to cover your tracks. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Just popping in to show you the sweater I finished for baby A (that's the girl). It's blocked and drying as I type. Now to find buttons to go on it.


So nice Thumper - I bet you cannot wait for the blessed event.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG hope you will show us things you make for craft show.
> Ah you are a touchy feely like me.


I beg your pardon. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks, KPG. Yes, she was my twin.


Somehow I feel that is worse to go through. You are an amazing woman as I'm sure was your twin. Again, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We must train you to cover your tracks. :-D


You are too funny! I love it. I'm ready for lessons!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Somehow I feel that is worse to go through. You are an amazing woman as I'm sure was your twin. Again, my heart goes out to you.


Yes, you both must have been amazing women. I am so sorry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> O.K this is cracking me up about the snowblowers class picture. Also the yarn that will be left behind after you parish in the cornmaze :lol: now that I think about, you most likely be considered LOST at first, and authorities will ask for a most recent photo for the missing persons posters and it will be a group shot of you and the snowblowers. Have a fun fall day...


Now that is funny! The class cracked me up as well. To see twelve snowblowers lined up in a row (outside) and the twelve male owners standing behind them learning how to use them. It made me crack up again and again. I was the only woman there to learn as I often drive ours. I kept making wise gal remarks and suggested a class picture. Everyone loved that idea! The guy next to me on the left, jumped his blower forward and I called him out as a cheater in the race of "start your engines" and we all couldn't stop laughing. It was a fun outside activity - took 50 minutes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now that is funny! The class cracked me up as well. To see twelve snowblowers lined up in a row (outside) and the twelve male owners standing behind them learning how to use them. It made me crack up again and again. I was the only woman there to learn as I often drive ours. I kept making wise gal remarks and suggested a class picture. Everyone loved that idea! The guy next to me on the left, jumped his blower forward and I called him out as a cheater in the race of "start your engines" and we all couldn't stop laughing. It was a fun outside activity - took 50 minutes!


Wish you had made a video. Too funny!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now that is funny! The class cracked me up as well. To see twelve snowblowers lined up in a row (outside) and the twelve male owners standing behind them learning how to use them. It made me crack up again and again. I was the only woman there to learn as I often drive ours. I kept making wise gal remarks and suggested a class picture. Everyone loved that idea! The guy next to me on the left, jumped his blower forward and I called him out as a cheater in the race of "start your engines" and we all couldn't stop laughing. It was a fun outside activity - took 50 minutes!


That is so funny! Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is so funny! Thank you!


KPG, You have a great sense of humor!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm back! No stash for any of you. Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!

I'm exhuasted, but we had so much fun. They had two trains, Cow Train and Grain Train (pulled carts painted like Cows (oil cans) or Carts (wood) behind tractors, a hay ride, cannon shooting pumpkins and a pond with geese. We have several duck races (rubber ducks in gutters) moved by hand water pumps. They had a spider crawl (ropes stretched in a web between poles) and a pedal cart track. We used the pedal carts for at least 30 minutes. Laughed our heads off at the pig races and petted the sheep, donkeys, lama and rabbits. Chicks there too! They had rubber tire swings that looked like horses and great french fries we tried too!

We rolled pumpkins and the kids loved the bounce house. My favorite was a huge secure plastic cushion on the ground. With your shoes off, you tried to make your way to the top of the cushion to jump around (bouncing) like a Mexican Jumping Bean. Of course, with everyone jumping, it is very slippery and difficult to get to the top of the cushion. The kids had a tough time, so hubby joined them to show them how.

The adults laughed so hard, we all removed our shoes and got on. I haven't had so much fun in a long time. It was impossible to not ROFL while trying to stay on it and stand up to bounce along the top.

Lastly we tried the corn maze! A five year old took one wrong turn who lead us through the maze. We completed Phase I in 25 minutes! Fantastic!

The kids ate three fresh, full-size cider donuts *each* (the adults one each) along with hot cider. The farm has excellent produce and baked on site goods.

Overall a fantastic day. We'll all sleep well tonight!

As far as stash, I'll have to send some out to my buds! I took a ton of photos but need to get them off my camera before I can share.

Thanks for letting me share my excitement and day with you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wish you had made a video. Too funny!


Me too - men and their machines ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - I want to come visit you and your shop. Road Trip!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Just popping in to show you the sweater I finished for baby A (that's the girl). It's blocked and drying as I type. Now to find buttons to go on it.


Those are gorgeous colours Thumper, she will be so beautifully dressed


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Solo so so sorry, we never forget them do we. Always in our hearts and mind.
> 
> I miss my mom so much. Now I am watching my Daddy going to his death in slow motion. It hurts yes but I have time now to spend with him and he is not in pain yet. Just in fourth stage and last stage 5 is death.
> 
> Seems I forget sometimes we are not meant to live forever. Lesson I should have learned watching Mom deid. Also my dear cousin who was more like my brother and thought to young to leave me.


So sorry about your Dad, Yarnie; but I'm glad you have this time to spend together. Even when we know we will see them again, it doesn't stop us from missing them. And it's a reminder not to take our loved ones for granted


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Ladies! Well, had our snow blower class lesson this morning amongst 12 other men owners as we learned how to use our new machines. We even took a class photo! too funny ...
> 
> Bird feed bought and errands done, so now ready to head out to the fall festival and corn maze and events with the kids.
> 
> ...


The image of a snow blower class is just too funny - did they provide fake snow for you? Did you bundle up to make sure you could still handle it when you only have a little slit for your eyes?

Hope you had a great day in the maze (unwind a ball of yarn behind you so you can find your way out).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm back! No stash for any of you. Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!
> 
> I'm exhuasted, but we had so much fun. They had two trains, Cow Train and Grain Train (pulled carts painted like Cows (oil cans) or Carts (wood) behind tractors, a hay ride, cannon shooting pumpkins and a pond with geese. We have several duck races (rubber ducks in gutters) moved by hand water pumps. They had a spider crawl (ropes stretched in a web between poles) and a pedal cart track. We used the pedal carts for at least 30 minutes. Laughed our heads off at the pig races and petted the sheep, donkeys, lama and rabbits. Chicks there too! They had rubber tire swings that looked like horses and great french fries we tried too!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a perfectly wonderful day with lots of fun activities.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone seen this?http://www.facebook.com/theblacksphere.net


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm back! No stash for any of you. Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!
> 
> I'm exhuasted, but we had so much fun. They had two trains, Cow Train and Grain Train (pulled carts painted like Cows (oil cans) or Carts (wood) behind tractors, a hay ride, cannon shooting pumpkins and a pond with geese. We have several duck races (rubber ducks in gutters) moved by hand water pumps. They had a spider crawl (ropes stretched in a web between poles) and a pedal cart track. We used the pedal carts for at least 30 minutes. Laughed our heads off at the pig races and petted the sheep, donkeys, lama and rabbits. Chicks there too! They had rubber tire swings that looked like horses and great french fries we tried too!
> 
> ...


Where are you? My DD, her 2 kids, best girlfriend & her 2 kids did the maze & all the other fun things today here....sounds like your fun maze place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I beg your pardon. :shock:


Oh I meant yarn and material. You know touchie feelie.

Why what did you think I meant?

Sure didn't mean touchie feelie snow blowers.

Gee just for a touchie feelie and off we gooooooooooo


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now that is funny! The class cracked me up as well. To see twelve snowblowers lined up in a row (outside) and the twelve male owners standing behind them learning how to use them. It made me crack up again and again. I was the only woman there to learn as I often drive ours. I kept making wise gal remarks and suggested a class picture. Everyone loved that idea! The guy next to me on the left, jumped his blower forward and I called him out as a cheater in the race of "start your engines" and we all couldn't stop laughing. It was a fun outside activity - took 50 minutes!


now why doesn't that surprise me and what you were up too. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm back! No stash for any of you. Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!
> 
> I'm exhuasted, but we had so much fun. They had two trains, Cow Train and Grain Train (pulled carts painted like Cows (oil cans) or Carts (wood) behind tractors, a hay ride, cannon shooting pumpkins and a pond with geese. We have several duck races (rubber ducks in gutters) moved by hand water pumps. They had a spider crawl (ropes stretched in a web between poles) and a pedal cart track. We used the pedal carts for at least 30 minutes. Laughed our heads off at the pig races and petted the sheep, donkeys, lama and rabbits. Chicks there too! They had rubber tire swings that looked like horses and great french fries we tried too!
> 
> ...


Glad you shared it what a lovely time you had. I can just see you bouncing around.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Today was our annual downtown Spooktacular and it was a great day for the kids, no rain and not too cold. I had almost 700 treats and ran out just before the noon end of trick or treating. I guess next year I'll have to get 800 treats. From noon til 2 pm there were games and contests.

Here is my wonderful friend who volunteers to give out treats for me every year and a bit of the street decorations.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry about your Dad, Yarnie; but I'm glad you have this time to spend together. Even when we know we will see them again, it doesn't stop us from missing them. And it's a reminder not to take our loved ones for granted


It's o.k. really he is still able to get around with his walker and is still interested in the world and what is going on. Still using his computer, have him writing about his growing up in Michigan. 
Going up Monday to spend time with him. We take him out for lunch. The bad part for him is food has no taste and he doesn't understand that. He thinks everything that is made at assisted living is just offal. But one of the cooks there makes him special things that he likes. they are all very nice to him. The assisted living only has 13 people living there so he gets a lot of attention. Which make it easier for me to know he is cared for. 
I see a little bit more of him getting wrost every time I visit. I use to cry after leaving him. Now I have come to except that it will not always be the way I want it to be. 
Oh enough now about the sad part of life. I still have him and we still laugh. He is so stubborn, and once when he said he wanted to pay for the meal out and I said no we went back and forth. I look him in the eyes and said Daddy do you now see how stubborn I am well I got that from you so you had best give up now. We both had a good laugh about it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A few weeks ago I was asked to knit a doggie coat for a little toy pom that was losing his hair because of alopecia. The yarn was quite bulky and didn't match up with any patterns so I had to come up with my own. Here is adorable little Marco Polo with his new coat


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was our annual downtown Spooktacular and it was a great day for the kids, no rain and not too cold. I had almost 700 treats and ran out just before the noon end of trick or treating.ops: I guess next year I'll have to get 800 treats. From noon til 2 pm there were games and contests.
> 
> Here is my wonderful friend who volunteers to give out treats for me every year and a bit of the street decorations.


Wow you had a lot of treaters for tricking. To funny , love your friend but maybe you should tell her to get a new hair do. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was our annual downtown Spooktacular and it was a great day for the kids, no rain and not too cold. I had almost 700 treats and ran out just before the noon end of trick or treating.ops: I guess next year I'll have to get 800 treats. From noon til 2 pm there were games and contests.
> 
> Here is my wonderful friend who volunteers to give out treats for me every year and a bit of the street decorations.


Thanks for the pix. You will probably need 900 treats next year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A few weeks ago I was asked to knit a doggie coat for a little toy pom that was losing his hair because of alopecia. The yarn was quite bulky and didn't match up with any patterns so I had to come up with my own. Here is adorable little Marco Polo with his new coat


Poor baby. He looks sweet in his new coat. Good job kitty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A few weeks ago I was asked to knit a doggie coat for a little toy pom that was losing his hair because of alopecia. The yarn was quite bulky and didn't match up with any patterns so I had to come up with my own. Here is adorable little Marco Polo with his new coat


My he does look smart in his new coat. Poor thing I did not know dogs could get alopecia too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP you mention men and their machines??? 

I must mention a Women and her machine. Yeah women yeah machine. Do you know what you have done? 
You will now be required to blow away .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My he does look smart in his new coat. Poor thing I did not know dogs could get alopecia too.


Our first dog had lost most of her hair. After we got her she started growing her hair back. She was a black and while boarder collie. She had tons of hair when it grew back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB wouldn't let me into facebook less I sign in so will do it later. Don't want to miss the fun on here.

Now that we have a blower of snow on board. Plus a candy treater who does tricks. Wow what a group there is no end to the talent on here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm back! No stash for any of you. Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!
> 
> I'm exhuasted, but we had so much fun. They had two trains, Cow Train and Grain Train (pulled carts painted like Cows (oil cans) or Carts (wood) behind tractors, a hay ride, cannon shooting pumpkins and a pond with geese. We have several duck races (rubber ducks in gutters) moved by hand water pumps. They had a spider crawl (ropes stretched in a web between poles) and a pedal cart track. We used the pedal carts for at least 30 minutes. Laughed our heads off at the pig races and petted the sheep, donkeys, lama and rabbits. Chicks there too! They had rubber tire swings that looked like horses and great french fries we tried too!
> 
> ...


Missed this post. Oh girl you sound like you had so much fun! But shoot thought I was going to get me some more stash!
 :wink: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our first dog had lost most of her hair. After we got her she started growing her hair back. She was a black and while boarder collie. She had tons of hair when it grew back.


Isn't that something I never heard of that. I have seen hairless dogs but they were bred that way .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that something I never heard of that. I have seen hairless dogs but they were bred that way .


I think it was a problem with fleas and being allergic to them. After we had her dipped she started growing her coat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now that is funny! The class cracked me up as well. To see twelve snowblowers lined up in a row (outside) and the twelve male owners standing behind them learning how to use them. It made me crack up again and again. I was the only woman there to learn as I often drive ours. I kept making wise gal remarks and suggested a class picture. Everyone loved that idea! The guy next to me on the left, jumped his blower forward and I called him out as a cheater in the race of "start your engines" and we all couldn't stop laughing. It was a fun outside activity - took 50 minutes!


Men & their toys


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's o.k. really he is still able to get around with his walker and is still interested in the world and what is going on. Still using his computer, have him writing about his growing up in Michigan.
> Going up Monday to spend time with him. We take him out for lunch. The bad part for him is food has no taste and he doesn't understand that. He thinks everything that is made at assisted living is just offal. But one of the cooks there makes him special things that he likes. they are all very nice to him. The assisted living only has 13 people living there so he gets a lot of attention. Which make it easier for me to know he is cared for.
> I see a little bit more of him getting wrost every time I visit. I use to cry after leaving him. Now I have come to except that it will not always be the way I want it to be.
> Oh enough now about the sad part of life. I still have him and we still laugh. He is so stubborn, and once when he said he wanted to pay for the meal out and I said no we went back and forth. I look him in the eyes and said Daddy do you now see how stubborn I am well I got that from you so you had best give up now. We both had a good laugh about it.


It's nice that you can still share this time together. His memories of his own youth is a wonderful gift for you and your boys and grands. My parents are a lot younger than your dad but they aren't comfortable with computers at all, but we've been asking more questions about their early lives so it isn't lost when they're gone. On my dad's side, there isn't a lot of documentation - a lot of it was lost when his family left Poland to pull back into Germany just ahead of the Russians at the end of the war. My grandmother was terrified of authorities and gave out very little information so the historical documents that do exist aren't always consistent


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm back! No stash for any of you. Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!
> 
> I'm exhuasted, but we had so much fun. They had two trains, Cow Train and Grain Train (pulled carts painted like Cows (oil cans) or Carts (wood) behind tractors, a hay ride, cannon shooting pumpkins and a pond with geese. We have several duck races (rubber ducks in gutters) moved by hand water pumps. They had a spider crawl (ropes stretched in a web between poles) and a pedal cart track. We used the pedal carts for at least 30 minutes. Laughed our heads off at the pig races and petted the sheep, donkeys, lama and rabbits. Chicks there too! They had rubber tire swings that looked like horses and great french fries we tried too!
> 
> ...


It sounds like a wonderful day! And a good kind of tired.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like a wonderful day! And a good kind of tired.


Bonnie love your new avatar. Are those yours?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was our annual downtown Spooktacular and it was a great day for the kids, no rain and not too cold. I had almost 700 treats and ran out just before the noon end of trick or treating.ops: I guess next year I'll have to get 800 treats. From noon til 2 pm there were games and contests.
> 
> Here is my wonderful friend who volunteers to give out treats for me every year and a bit of the street decorations.


700 treats!!! That sure is a lot! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My he does look smart in his new coat. Poor thing I did not know dogs could get alopecia too.


In this case it's genetic - as he loses his hair, his skin takes on a purple tint. But Marco's family loves him and didn't accept the offer to trade him in. He's a real lover, lots of licks and nuzzles - but he doesn't talk much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Men & their toys


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's o.k. really he is still able to get around with his walker and is still interested in the world and what is going on. Still using his computer, have him writing about his growing up in Michigan.
> Going up Monday to spend time with him. We take him out for lunch. The bad part for him is food has no taste and he doesn't understand that. He thinks everything that is made at assisted living is just offal. But one of the cooks there makes him special things that he likes. they are all very nice to him. The assisted living only has 13 people living there so he gets a lot of attention. Which make it easier for me to know he is cared for.
> I see a little bit more of him getting wrost every time I visit. I use to cry after leaving him. Now I have come to except that it will not always be the way I want it to be.
> Oh enough now about the sad part of life. I still have him and we still laugh. He is so stubborn, and once when he said he wanted to pay for the meal out and I said no we went back and forth. I look him in the eyes and said Daddy do you now see how stubborn I am well I got that from you so you had best give up now. We both had a good laugh about it.


You're lucky to have each other. You sound like two peas in a pod, and both wonderful to know!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In this case it's genetic - as he loses his hair, his skin takes on a purple tint. But Marco's family loves him and didn't accept the offer to trade him in. He's a real lover, lots of licks and nuzzles - but he doesn't talk much.


Oh that is so neat to hear that they didn't trade him in but kept him he is their treasure that is for sure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very sharp-looking pooch in his fine outfit!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's nice that you can still share this time together. His memories of his own youth is a wonderful gift for you and your boys and grands. My parents are a lot younger than your dad but they aren't comfortable with computers at all, but we've been asking more questions about their early lives so it isn't lost when they're gone. On my dad's side, there isn't a lot of documentation - a lot of it was lost when his family left Poland to pull back into Germany just ahead of the Russians at the end of the war. My grandmother was terrified of authorities and gave out very little information so the historical documents that do exist aren't always consistent


Why don't you ask them to write their memories down. They don't need a computer. Or if nothing else record them talking about their memories growing up. 
How sad your dad's family had to go through that. I would have done the same as your grandmother if I had had to go through a life like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonder where are janie is she has not posted for a while on this site miss her.

Where is Wendy Bee she hasn't been on either. 

I miss you both and Georgie girl you have only pop in once lately.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder where are janie is she has not posted for a while on this site miss her.
> 
> Where is Wendy Bee she hasn't been on either.
> 
> I miss you both and Georgie girl you have only pop in once lately.


Jane's back was hurting, and they were checking her kidneys. Don't know about others except I know there's less chat on the weekends.

Come back! We miss you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP you mention men and their machines???
> 
> I must mention a Women and her machine. Yeah women yeah machine. Do you know what you have done?
> You will now be required to blow away .


Could come to Canada (or Wisconsin) for snowblower races


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Could come to Canada (or Wisconsin) for snowblower races


Oh you are just to funny lady. Thanks I needed to laugh right now. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Could come to Canada (or Wisconsin) for snowblower races


Oh you are just to funny lady. Thanks I needed to laugh right now. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Why don't you ask them to write their memories down. They don't need a computer. Or if nothing else record them talking about their memories growing up.
> How sad your dad's family had to go through that. I would have done the same as your grandmother if I had had to go through a life like that.


English isn't their first language so writing a story doesn't come easy to them but a tape recorder might be a good idea - for my dad anyway, I don't think my mom would use one. They were only 10 years old at the end of the war so most of their memories are of East Germany under Russian domination. My dad does remember travelling by wagon from Poland back to Germany and being strafed by Russian planes though.

There were many ethnic Germans who had been enticed to farm in Russia, Ukraine and Poland in the late 1800's and my dad's ancestors where part of that group. They learned the languages of the country they settled in but kept their own language and culture and in general kept their German identity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

see how funny it was I double posted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My dh's bil took a video of my fil telling his time on the Navy ship he was on in WW2. We never got to do it with my daddy before he died. He never liked to talk about it.He saw alot of bad stuff in the war. Would have been a nice thing for us all to have for our kids and grands.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> English isn't their first language so writing a story doesn't come easy to them but a tape recorder might be a good idea - for my dad anyway, I don't think my mom would use one. They were only 10 years old at the end of the war so most of their memories are of East Germany under Russian domination. My dad does remember travelling by wagon from Poland back to Germany and being strafed by Russian planes though.
> 
> There were many ethnic Germans who had been enticed to farm in Russia, Ukraine and Poland in the late 1800's and my dad's ancestors where part of that group. They learned the languages of the country they settled in but kept their own language and culture and in general kept their German identity.


If you do it ask only about their good memorys first. They had to have fun at some points, then let them go they may tell you a lot more than you think about the worst parts once they start. Ask them what their favorite toy was games they played keep it lite.
Thats what I did with dad, then he told me the parts about his dad dieing he slowly open up about all of what his life was like. Thats when I ask him to write about his service in world war II I now have that. now it is about his childhood and growing up. 
I so wish i had done that when my mom was still alive. I have the family ancestery but not the memories of what her life was like. I do have one thing I found that i treasure about my mom. when looking for history of her side of family went to LaCrosse historical S which was in the library. They had her sernior class album. Under her senior picture each student was ask what they wanted to be after leaving school . My mom wrote the frist women President of the United States. I so loved that. What a mom. She may not have made it but to me she would have been a wonderful one. She graduated in the early 1940's


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off now ladies yes I know when have I not been off 

So do hope everyone has a good nites sleep.

Good nite sleepy tight and pleasant dreams to you 
Hears a wish and a prayer that all your dreams come true.
and now tell we meet again. put foreign language in here. 
then Good night.

The lawerance welk show. just in case you are wondering.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> If you do it ask only about their good memorys first. They had to have fun at some points, then let them go they may tell you a lot more than you think about the worst parts once they start. Ask them what their favorite toy was games they played keep it lite.
> Thats what I did with dad, then he told me the parts about his dad dieing he slowly open up about all of what his life was like. Thats when I ask him to write about his service in world war II I now have that. now it is about his childhood and growing up.
> I so wish i had done that when my mom was still alive. I have the family ancestery but not the memories of what her life was like. I do have one thing I found that i treasure about my mom. when looking for history of her side of family went to LaCrosse historical S which was in the library. They had her sernior class album. Under her senior picture each student was ask what they wanted to be after leaving school . My mom wrote the frist women President of the United States. I so loved that. What a mom. She may not have made it but to me she would have been a wonderful one. She graduated in the early 1940's


That's great advice Yarnie - thanks. What a nice memory to have of your mom; she sounds like a special lady from what you have written before (and she raised you!)

Do you still have aunts, uncles, cousins to fill in some of the gaps? I've got some really good information from others in the families too. Then I've got something specific to ask my parents about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm back! No stash for any of you. Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!
> 
> I'm exhuasted, but we had so much fun. They had two trains, Cow Train and Grain Train (pulled carts painted like Cows (oil cans) or Carts (wood) behind tractors, a hay ride, cannon shooting pumpkins and a pond with geese. We have several duck races (rubber ducks in gutters) moved by hand water pumps. They had a spider crawl (ropes stretched in a web between poles) and a pedal cart track. We used the pedal carts for at least 30 minutes. Laughed our heads off at the pig races and petted the sheep, donkeys, lama and rabbits. Chicks there too! They had rubber tire swings that looked like horses and great french fries we tried too!
> 
> ...


KPG,

I loved reading this. So glad you had so much fun! I wish I was there! Wonderful!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh's bil took a video of my fil telling his time on the Navy ship he was on in WW2. We never got to do it with my daddy before he died. He never liked to talk about it.He saw alot of bad stuff in the war. Would have been a nice thing for us all to have for our kids and grands.


My dad was the same way. I never knew what experiences he had during the war until I overheard him talking to a friend. It's no wonder the men from that generation are dubbed the greatest generation. They saved the world...literally.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My dad was the same way. I never knew what experiences he had during the war until I overheard him talking to a friend. It's no wonder the men from that generation are dubbed the greatest generation. They saved the world...literally.


They did save the world. Amazing stories have come out of that war.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sounds like a fun day and a "good" tired.


That is exactly correct.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The image of a snow blower class is just too funny - did they provide fake snow for you? Did you bundle up to make sure you could still handle it when you only have a little slit for your eyes?
> 
> Hope you had a great day in the maze (unwind a ball of yarn behind you so you can find your way out).


Now that is a great idea; probably expected coming from our resident yarn shop lady!
:-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It's o.k. really he is still able to get around with his walker and is still interested in the world and what is going on. Still using his computer, have him writing about his growing up in Michigan.
> Going up Monday to spend time with him. We take him out for lunch. The bad part for him is food has no taste and he doesn't understand that. He thinks everything that is made at assisted living is just offal. But one of the cooks there makes him special things that he likes. they are all very nice to him. The assisted living only has 13 people living there so he gets a lot of attention. Which make it easier for me to know he is cared for.
> I see a little bit more of him getting wrost every time I visit. I use to cry after leaving him. Now I have come to except that it will not always be the way I want it to be.
> Oh enough now about the sad part of life. I still have him and we still laugh. He is so stubborn, and once when he said he wanted to pay for the meal out and I said no we went back and forth. I look him in the eyes and said Daddy do you now see how stubborn I am well I got that from you so you had best give up now. We both had a good laugh about it.


You have such a special relationship with him. I'm so happy you are taking this time to say goodbye. You'll always have that and him with you. Hugs


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A few weeks ago I was asked to knit a doggie coat for a little toy pom that was losing his hair because of alopecia. The yarn was quite bulky and didn't match up with any patterns so I had to come up with my own. Here is adorable little Marco Polo with his new coat


So cute - great job!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP you mention men and their machines???
> 
> I must mention a Women and her machine. Yeah women yeah machine. Do you know what you have done?
> You will now be required to blow away .


I know. I'm very competitive and have to know how to do everything a guy can do.

"Gentlemen, and lady, start your engines ... "


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Missed this post. Oh girl you sound like you had so much fun! But shoot thought I was going to get me some more stash!
> :wink: :XD:


 ... you thought wrong ....  

I'm going to have to make amends for leading my friends on. Either that or punish the children for leading us 'out' and hurting the yarn ladies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Men & their toys


Love this!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think it was a problem with fleas and being allergic to them. After we had her dipped she started growing her coat.


Dipped? In what? I know not chocolate, so what?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh's bil took a video of my fil telling his time on the Navy ship he was on in WW2. We never got to do it with my daddy before he died. He never liked to talk about it.He saw alot of bad stuff in the war. Would have been a nice thing for us all to have for our kids and grands.


My Dad was the same way - only talked about it once. A couple of years before he died, he and my Mom reminisced about those times one evening sitting on the porch. The good times were what they talked about - the friendships.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My dad was the same way. I never knew what experiences he had during the war until I overheard him talking to a friend. It's no wonder the men from that generation are dubbed the greatest generation. They saved the world...literally.


Yes, they did. Then they came home, lived their lives, and seldom spoke of what they did. What courage - and character. They didn't feel that anyone owed them anything - when really, we owed them everything.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, they did. Then they came home, lived their lives, and seldom spoke of what they did. What courage - and character. They didn't feel that anyone owed them anything - when really, we owed them everything.


Well said. And to think that the pretender in the Oval Office treats them with the distain that he does just frosts me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Well said. And to think that the pretender in the Oval Office treats them with the distain that he does just frosts me.


I could name another person who has done that.

I think any man or women who serves this country deserve more respect than that man and his admin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is exactly correct.


and she was able to get up this morning after bouncing around yesterday. Plus blowing her snow blower. What a day she had, just to much fun wish I could have been there it had to be a riot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My Dad was the same way - only talked about it once. A couple of years before he died, he and my Mom reminisced about those times one evening sitting on the porch. The good times were what they talked about - the friendships.


From my bed room growing up I heard my Daddy's nightmares. He would wake the whole house up with his screams. I guess I am glad I didn't know what he saw in the war. He was only 15-19 years old. Dropped out of school to join the navy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> From my bed room growing up I heard my Daddy's nightmares. He would wake the whole house up with his screams. I guess I am glad I didn't know what he saw in the war. He was only 15-19 years old. Dropped out of school to join the navy.


My dad was in the navy, too. That's all he talked about until he died. He went through so much.
My uncle was in one of the waves that stormed Normandy. Not the first one.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My dad was in the navy, too. That's all he talked about until he died. He went through so much.
> My uncle was in one of the waves that stormed Normandy. Not the first one.


My dad was in the division that liberated Dachau. I can't even begin to imagine the horrors he encountered.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My dad was not in the war but a friend of my parents was there. I did not know he stormed the beaches at Normandy and went with his unit until the Battle of the Bulge. I found this out at his funeral. I knew him all my life, and all I knew was that he was in the Army.
> 
> My dad was not in the war because of his age, to old, he was an only child, the sole support of his parents, and a farmer. I discovered, in letters after my mothers death, that his name had been in the paper at least 2 times to report to the draft board.


I graduated from H.S. during the Vietnam Nam war and, because of my name, was sent numerous letters demanding to know why I had not registered for the draft. I finally went down to a draft location and they realized why I hadn't. I was a female. Duh!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My dad was in the division that liberated Dachau. I can't even begin to imagine the horrors he encountered.


My friend's father was an MD who liberated Dachau. He came back with a heroin addiction. That spread to his wife (my friend's mother). I guess they had to give many prisoners morphine and other drugs. Sad, sad story.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> From my bed room growing up I heard my Daddy's nightmares. He would wake the whole house up with his screams. I guess I am glad I didn't know what he saw in the war. He was only 15-19 years old. Dropped out of school to join the navy.


That must have been awful for you - frightening. My father didn't like war movies because they glamorized it. He said it was horrible. Like so many, he enlisted. He was too old to be drafted. He left his pregnant wife to serve his country. Boy, those were the days when duty and honor meant so much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My friend's father was an MD who liberated Dachau. He came back with a heroin addiction. That spread to his wife (my friend's mother). I guess they had to give many prisoners morphine and other drugs. Sad, sad story.


That is very sad. War is so wrong.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

My ex-husband could still smell the smell of the Vietnam jungle. I weep for all of our brave Men and Women, the fear they indured was horrendous and unspeakable. May God wrap them in His Glory.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm back! No stash for any of you. Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!
> 
> I'm exhuasted, but we had so much fun. They had two trains, Cow Train and Grain Train (pulled carts painted like Cows (oil cans) or Carts (wood) behind tractors, a hay ride, cannon shooting pumpkins and a pond with geese. We have several duck races (rubber ducks in gutters) moved by hand water pumps. They had a spider crawl (ropes stretched in a web between poles) and a pedal cart track. We used the pedal carts for at least 30 minutes. Laughed our heads off at the pig races and petted the sheep, donkeys, lama and rabbits. Chicks there too! They had rubber tire swings that looked like horses and great french fries we tried too!
> 
> ...


It really sounded like you had a blast. All of those games are fun aren't they? With all that fresh air, I bet you were out as soon as your head hit the pillow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A few weeks ago I was asked to knit a doggie coat for a little toy pom that was losing his hair because of alopecia. The yarn was quite bulky and didn't match up with any patterns so I had to come up with my own. Here is adorable little Marco Polo with his new coat


How sweet is he?! That sweater will certainly keep him warm and it makes quite the fashion statement as well. What every well dressed Pom should wear.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Dipped? In what? I know not chocolate, so what?


Dipped in a flea bath. No chocolate dogs at her house. Corn dogs, chocolate dogs, I know, terrible joke. I do tell mine, as I'm eating another piece of chocolate and getting the puppy evil glare that I'm doing this for them. They can't have chocolate, so I'm having it for them. At this point, the puppy evil glare intensifies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Dipped in a flea bath. No chocolate dogs at her house. Corn dogs, chocolate dogs, I know, terrible joke. I do tell mine, as I'm eating another piece of chocolate and getting the puppy evil glare that I'm doing this for them. They can't have chocolate, so I'm having it for them. At this point, the puppy evil glare intensifies.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Dipped in a flea bath. No chocolate dogs at her house. Corn dogs, chocolate dogs, I know, terrible joke. I do tell mine, as I'm eating another piece of chocolate and getting the puppy evil glare that I'm doing this for them. They can't have chocolate, so I'm having it for them. At this point, the puppy evil glare intensifies.


I like the way you think. The sacrifices we make for others. I do it for my sister. Poor girl - chocolate gives her a migraine! Now THAT is a CURSE.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Dipped in a flea bath. No chocolate dogs at her house. Corn dogs, chocolate dogs, I know, terrible joke. I do tell mine, as I'm eating another piece of chocolate and getting the puppy evil glare that I'm doing this for them. They can't have chocolate, so I'm having it for them. At this point, the puppy evil glare intensifies.


One of my sil didn't want her kids to have many sweets when they were young. My parents brought a little bag of chocolates for each one and my sil gave each child 1 piece and said she'd just have to eat the rest herself. :lol: Her sacrifice resulted in a circle of evil glares


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It really sounded like you had a blast. All of those games are fun aren't they? With all that fresh air, I bet you were out as soon as your head hit the pillow.


Before! I watched the World Series game but kept struggling to stay awake until the end. Hubby slept a solid 12 hours! That is the last time he plays outside all day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

remember ladies to watch 60 mins. as a first person report on Benghazi.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of my sil didn't want her kids to have many sweets when they were young. My parents brought a little bag of chocolates for each one and my sil gave each child 1 piece and said she'd just have to eat the rest herself. :lol: Her sacrifice resulted in a circle of evil glares


I can just imagine! My youngest daughter is a bit stingy with the treats, too - sometimes I have to give her that same glare. :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> remember ladies to watch 60 mins. as a first person report on Benghazi.


Thank You Dear Yarnlady, I didn't know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> remember ladies to watch 60 mins. as a first person report on Benghazi.


I have already announced to my husband that we are watching 60 minutes - no argument!

Thank you! Will be avidly watching.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a beautiful fall day today - cool, but bright and sunny, perfect for outside chores. But friends and family back in Alberta got snow, but it's supposed to warm up and melt by mid week.

Hope you have a good trip to visit your dad, Yarnie. And hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not going to see Dad today under the weather with a bit of something. Go on Wed. He had visit from Uncle and Aunt. Was very happy when talk to him last night. They are going to spend Thanksgiving day with him. After finding out last year that no one spent the day with him had plan to go up there for that day but most of all Christmas. Do hope weather stays good and not a lot of snow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Before! I watched the World Series game but kept struggling to stay awake until the end. Hubby slept a solid 12 hours! That is the last time he plays outside all day.


Its all that fresh air and bouncing around don't you know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

A Bacon Cheeseburger Soup is in the crock pot. Will let you know the test result; the ingredients are all fattening, bad for you and taste delicious, so, obviously it should be great and a great artery blocker and calorie booster as well!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Bacon Cheeseburger Soup is in the crock pot. Will let you know the test result; the ingredients are all fattening, bad for you and taste delicious, so, obviously it should be great and a great artery blocker and calorie booster as well!


Sounds ideal!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Bacon Cheeseburger Soup is in the crock pot. Will let you know the test result; the ingredients are all fattening, bad for you and taste delicious, so, obviously it should be great and a great artery blocker and calorie booster as well!


It must be a bacon sort of day, I`m getting ready to make some home made potato chips and will sprinkle bacon salt on some and garlic salt on others. It`s a recipe I found from Paula Deen after googling it. 
I`ll use my Salad Shooter to make ripple chips, and my mandolin to make the other chips. Will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so tired. I have so many knitting projects to finish by next month. And last night I ended up starting the design and knitting a swatch for the afghan I`m designing for the WV state fair next year. I was up til 3.30.
I`m my own worst enemy sometimes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A Bacon Cheeseburger Soup is in the crock pot. Will let you know the test result; the ingredients are all fattening, bad for you and taste delicious, so, obviously it should be great and a great artery blocker and calorie booster as well!


Oh it would be prefect here for the weather we are having. But am sure body right now would not like it. But it sounds so good.

Why is it when you don't feel good and can't eat all you see on TV if food commercials????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so tired. I have so many knitting projects to finish by next month. And last night I ended up starting the design and knitting a swatch for the afghan I`m designing for the WV state fair next year. I was up til 3.30.
> I`m my own worst enemy sometimes.


I know what you mean . I push myself the same way. Well not as much as I use to. Go girl. Everyone will love their gifts.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I like the way you think. The sacrifices we make for others. I do it for my sister. Poor girl - chocolate gives her a migraine! Now THAT is a CURSE.


You are truly a kind person. Such a sacrifice to take upon yourself your whole life. What we do for family...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> One of my sil didn't want her kids to have many sweets when they were young. My parents brought a little bag of chocolates for each one and my sil gave each child 1 piece and said she'd just have to eat the rest herself. :lol: Her sacrifice resulted in a circle of evil glares


Oh no, the baby evils. They are worse than the puppy evils. Not only are glares issued, but in most cases sound effects as well. Whining, crying, demanding all come to mind. Your SIL is strong to get past the baby evils.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It must be a bacon sort of day, I`m getting ready to make some home made potato chips and will sprinkle bacon salt on some and garlic salt on others. It`s a recipe I found from Paula Deen after googling it.
> I`ll use my Salad Shooter to make ripple chips, and my mandolin to make the other chips. Will let you know how they turn out.


Do you make and send care packages? I'm drooling here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so tired. I have so many knitting projects to finish by next month. And last night I ended up starting the design and knitting a swatch for the afghan I`m designing for the WV state fair next year. I was up til 3.30.
> I`m my own worst enemy sometimes.


I was up late (2:30) too. I was splitting yarn and knitting a swatch for a new sweater. Found a neat pattern in a 1985 Workbasket for a dolman-sleeved pullover. Bought some Vanna's Choice (Lion Brand) in Taupe Mist, which is Worsted weight. The pattern called for Sport weight, but now I have Light weight. I need to adjust the needle size from 7. I am trying 9 now. If that doesn't work, I'll have to adjust the pattern. I dislike making a swatch, but I know it is important. I spend too much time on a project to have it turn out the wrong size.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I was up late (2:30) too. I was splitting yarn and knitting a swatch for a new sweater. Found a neat pattern in a 1985 Workbasket for a dolman-sleeved pullover. Bought some Vanna's Choice (Lion Brand) in Taupe Mist, which is Worsted weight. The pattern called for Sport weight, but now I have Light weight. I need to adjust the needle size from 7. I am trying 9 now. If that doesn't work, I'll have to adjust the pattern. I dislike making a swatch, but I know it is important. I spend too much time on a project to have it turn out the wrong size.


I love Vannas Choice. I bought some lovely blue yarn for a hat a few years ago. The recipient of that hat is still wearing it. \
That`s the good thing with knitting patterns..... they very rarely lose its vogue aspect. i've seen some gorgeous vintage patterns from the 1920`s and 30`s that will still look good today.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I was up late (2:30) too. I was splitting yarn and knitting a swatch for a new sweater. Found a neat pattern in a 1985 Workbasket for a dolman-sleeved pullover. Bought some Vanna's Choice (Lion Brand) in Taupe Mist, which is Worsted weight. The pattern called for Sport weight, but now I have Light weight. I need to adjust the needle size from 7. I am trying 9 now. If that doesn't work, I'll have to adjust the pattern. I dislike making a swatch, but I know it is important. I spend too much time on a project to have it turn out the wrong size.


I was asked to make some hats for the residents today. I don't mind and will gladly do it. I'm trying to decide if I need to buy some acrylic (I don't do much knitting with acrylic yarns so don't have any in my stash) or if a superwash wool would do just as well. The only issue might be that I'm not sure if any of the residents would have a sensitivity to wool. What advise do you kind ladies have to give me?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I was asked to make some hats for the residents today. I don't mind and will gladly do it. I'm trying to decide if I need to buy some acrylic (I don't do much knitting with acrylic yarns so don't have any in my stash) or if a superwash wool would do just as well. The only issue might be that I'm not sure if any of the residents would have a sensitivity to wool. What advise do you kind ladies have to give me?


Thumper, when I was 30 years old wool did not bother me at all, but that changed as I got older, now in my late 50's I can knit with it and I'm o.k. but I can't wear it. hope this helps.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Forgot to say that it is very kind of you to make hats for the residents. Sure to make them happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I was asked to make some hats for the residents today. I don't mind and will gladly do it. I'm trying to decide if I need to buy some acrylic (I don't do much knitting with acrylic yarns so don't have any in my stash) or if a superwash wool would do just as well. The only issue might be that I'm not sure if any of the residents would have a sensitivity to wool. What advise do you kind ladies have to give me?


I my self would use acrylic if it is wash in wash machines.

Would not use wool even superwash, friend allergic to wool and tried the super wash on her it was not good. She was allergic to that too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thumpy..... that`s a kind and heartfelt project you are doing for the elderly residents.
I would suggest acrylic yarn for those hats. Carol Simply Soft would be my yarn of choice and I buy that yarn 90% of the time. 
The other yarn I buy frequently is Red Heart 'Lots Of Love brand. It`s so gorgeous to knit with and beautifully soft - perfect for hats.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thumpy..... that`s a kind and heartfelt project you are doing for the elderly residents.
> I would suggest acrylic yarn for those hats. Carol Simply Soft would be my yarn of choice and I buy that yarn 90% of the time.
> The other yarn I buy frequently is Red Heart 'Lots Of Love brand. It`s so gorgeous to knit with and beautifully soft - perfect for hats.


I'll have to go out and get some. I'll get several different colors so they get a little more individualality but I'll stick with something simple that will knit up quick. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I was asked to make some hats for the residents today. I don't mind and will gladly do it. I'm trying to decide if I need to buy some acrylic (I don't do much knitting with acrylic yarns so don't have any in my stash) or if a superwash wool would do just as well. The only issue might be that I'm not sure if any of the residents would have a sensitivity to wool. What advise do you kind ladies have to give me?


I would think of washing the hats as a primary function. I'd use acrylic. You'd hate to spend time making wool hats and have someone wash in warm water and shrink them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I would think of washing the hats as a primary function. I'd use acrylic. You'd hate to spend time making wool hats and have someone wash in warm water and shrink them.


They asked for slippers and mittens as well. I think I'll ask what they fall short on most. Decisions and choices...what to do! What do y'all think would be quickest?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

any news about babies yet Thumper how is the mom holding up.

How are you doing?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I was up late (2:30) too. I was splitting yarn and knitting a swatch for a new sweater. Found a neat pattern in a 1985 Workbasket for a dolman-sleeved pullover. Bought some Vanna's Choice (Lion Brand) in Taupe Mist, which is Worsted weight. The pattern called for Sport weight, but now I have Light weight. I need to adjust the needle size from 7. I am trying 9 now. If that doesn't work, I'll have to adjust the pattern. I dislike making a swatch, but I know it is important. I spend too much time on a project to have it turn out the wrong size.


I don't like making a swatch either. I have tons of trouble with the gauge.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> any news about babies yet Thumper how is the mom holding up.
> 
> How are you doing?


Waiting impatiently for grands!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Waiting impatiently for grands!


Is your dil over her due date? I went over with all 3 of my kids. Two in October. UGH!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> They asked for slippers and mittens as well. I think I'll ask what they fall short on most. Decisions and choices...what to do! What do y'all think would be quickest?


Slippers would be easy. So would hats, if they are pull-on fisherman hats or slouch hats. What did they wear last year? What about scarfs? I've never made mittens, so I can't tell you anything about making them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is your dil over her due date? I went over with all 3 of my kids. Two in October. UGH!


No. It's just twins so she's carrying 11+ pounds at this point. I'm quite sure she'd like to put them down every now and then at this point.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't like making a swatch either. I have tons of trouble with the gauge.


Well, I decided on using a size 8 needle. I didn't like the way the swatch with a nine draped. This pattern struck my eye because it is so current for an older pattern. It is a pullover, knitted side-to-side, has deep close fitting cuffs and dolman sleeves. It is stockinette stitch for 20 rows, then it has a stripe that uses white yarn for two rows (not stockinette stitch, but a fairly simple pattern. I am anxious to get going on it.

I think I stay up late to finish things sometimes because I want to begin the next day ready and rearing to go. I don't like to go to bed in anger or with a lot of tedious tasks waiting for me the next day.

It is getting hard not to go to bed angry when I listen to news about Obamacare, but I have to tell myself that knitting is what I can do something about, and the weight of the programming issues and the public outrage of people finding out about their 2X, 3X, 4X . . . 10X increases in premium will cause an overthrow of the AHC act. Hearing Carney admit today that Obama's promise, "If you like your healthcare plan, you can keep your healthcare plan" was not the truth was great! Republicans have been saying for 5 years that Obama is a liar. Now his own administration is admitting it. That's progress. The Republicans, who were vilified by Democrats for trying to defund Obamacare are now looking like geniuses. Even Democratic strategists are predicting the AHC Act will mean they have a hard time retaining seats in Congress next year. That's why the ones seeking re-election are asking for a delay of implementation. The best thing Republicans can do is not agree to that. Their house of cards is falling. Let it fall.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, I decided on using a size 8 needle. I didn't like the way the swatch with a nine draped. This pattern struck my eye because it is so current for an older pattern. It is a pullover, knitted side-to-side, has deep close fitting cuffs and dolman sleeves. It is stockinette stitch for 20 rows, then it has a stripe that uses white yarn for two rows (not stockinette stitch, but a fairly simple pattern. I am anxious to get going on it.
> 
> I think I stay up late to finish things sometimes because I want to begin the next day ready and rearing to go. I don't like to go to bed in anger or with a lot of tedious tasks waiting for me the next day.
> 
> It is getting hard not to go to bed angry when I listen to news about Obamacare, but I have to tell myself that knitting is what I can do something about, and the weight of the programming issues and the public outrage of people finding out about their 2X, 3X, 4X . . . 10X increases in premium will cause an overthrow of the AHC act. Hearing Carney admit today that Obama's promise, "If you like your healthcare plan, you can keep your healthcare plan" was not the truth was great! Republicans have been saying for 5 years that Obama is a liar. Now his own administration is admitting it. That's progress. The Republicans, who were vilified by Democrats for trying to defund Obamacare are now looking like geniuses. Even Democratic strategists are predicting the AHC Act will mean they have a hard time retaining seats in Congress next year. That's why the ones seeking re-election are asking for a delay of implementation. The best thing Republicans can do is not agree to that. Their house of cards is falling. Let it fall.


Can't wait to see your sweater. And amen on what you said.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't wait to see your sweater. And amen on what you said.


Double that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not going to see Dad today under the weather with a bit of something. Go on Wed. He had visit from Uncle and Aunt. Was very happy when talk to him last night. They are going to spend Thanksgiving day with him. After finding out last year that no one spent the day with him had plan to go up there for that day but most of all Christmas. Do hope weather stays good and not a lot of snow.


That's nice that there are other family that spend time with him too. Any chance of him travelling to you for a few days or is that too much for him?

My parents used to come out here for about 10 days during the summer, but haven't travelled for the last 3 years. My dad has neurological problems that affect his balance so he walked with very slow, shuffling steps. Up until a few months ago totally rejected using a walker, but finally gave in and started using one in April and it's made such a difference. So maybe they'll come for a visit next summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so tired. I have so many knitting projects to finish by next month. And last night I ended up starting the design and knitting a swatch for the afghan I`m designing for the WV state fair next year. I was up til 3.30.
> I`m my own worst enemy sometimes.


Sometimes we put too much pressure on ourselves. There have been a few times that I wrapped an unfinished project and claimed it back to finish up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I was up late (2:30) too. I was splitting yarn and knitting a swatch for a new sweater. Found a neat pattern in a 1985 Workbasket for a dolman-sleeved pullover. Bought some Vanna's Choice (Lion Brand) in Taupe Mist, which is Worsted weight. The pattern called for Sport weight, but now I have Light weight. I need to adjust the needle size from 7. I am trying 9 now. If that doesn't work, I'll have to adjust the pattern. I dislike making a swatch, but I know it is important. I spend too much time on a project to have it turn out the wrong size.


Swatching has saved me more than once - but I don't really like doing it either --- but I'd hate frogging all that work even more. Hope we get to see your sweater when you're done


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> They asked for slippers and mittens as well. I think I'll ask what they fall short on most. Decisions and choices...what to do! What do y'all think would be quickest?


Mitts would take a little longer. My mom has knit or crocheted simple ribbed slippers for years and they go up quite quickly. Make a rectangle approx 10 - 12 inches wide (circumference of foot) and 8 - 11 inches long (length of foot). Sew up back for the heel, gather up the toe and sew about half way up the top of foot. You can add a cuff if you want them a little higher up the foot. She uses chunky acrylic or acrylic/nylon blend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So KPG and Wendy - how did the bacon treats turn out? They sounded delicious


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, I decided on using a size 8 needle. I didn't like the way the swatch with a nine draped. This pattern struck my eye because it is so current for an older pattern. It is a pullover, knitted side-to-side, has deep close fitting cuffs and dolman sleeves. It is stockinette stitch for 20 rows, then it has a stripe that uses white yarn for two rows (not stockinette stitch, but a fairly simple pattern. I am anxious to get going on it.
> 
> I think I stay up late to finish things sometimes because I want to begin the next day ready and rearing to go. I don't like to go to bed in anger or with a lot of tedious tasks waiting for me the next day.
> 
> It is getting hard not to go to bed angry when I listen to news about Obamacare, but I have to tell myself that knitting is what I can do something about, and the weight of the programming issues and the public outrage of people finding out about their 2X, 3X, 4X . . . 10X increases in premium will cause an overthrow of the AHC act. Hearing Carney admit today that Obama's promise, "If you like your healthcare plan, you can keep your healthcare plan" was not the truth was great! Republicans have been saying for 5 years that Obama is a liar. Now his own administration is admitting it. That's progress. The Republicans, who were vilified by Democrats for trying to defund Obamacare are now looking like geniuses. Even Democratic strategists are predicting the AHC Act will mean they have a hard time retaining seats in Congress next year. That's why the ones seeking re-election are asking for a delay of implementation. The best thing Republicans can do is not agree to that. Their house of cards is falling. Let it fall.


I agree! About time that the lies came to the forefront. The Republicans should use the failure of ObamaCare to hammer home again and again, the lunacy of the Democrats who all voted for ObamaCare while not one Republican did! So far, the failure is only about the website, never mind, what is in the future for health care. Not a good time to be a Democrat.

Well, is there ever? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So KPG and Wendy - how did the bacon treats turn out? They sounded delicious


Hubby loved the soup (more like a thick chili) and I liked it well enough.

The ingredients were chicken broth, bacon, hamburger, onion flakes, frozen hash brown, garlic powder, Worcestershire sauce and Velveeta cheese.

LMK if you'd like the recipe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hubby loved the soup (more like a thick chili) and I liked it well enough.
> 
> The ingredients were chicken broth, bacon, hamburger, onion flakes, frozen hash brown, garlic powder, Worcestershire sauce and Velveeta cheese.
> 
> LMK if you'd like the recipe.


Yummy. I do. Please? and thank you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yummy. I do. Please? and thank you!


I have to run out to the sewing store(s) to get some Warm Tater. Will try to remember to type it up and send out.

I completed 59 owl ornaments for a craft fair I'll be in and am anxious to start my next projects. I love my new sewing machine and am inspired! :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> So KPG and Wendy - how did the bacon treats turn out? They sounded delicious


They turned out great thanks for asking Westy.
The first batch was a little soggy as I should have cooked them longer in the peanut oil because ripple chips are a little thicker. With two potatoes I made quite a lot. I think I had about 3 of `em.
The bacon salt I used is quite expensive, but a tiny bit goes a long way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree! About time that the lies came to the forefront. The Republicans should use the failure of ObamaCare to hammer home again and again, the lunacy of the Democrats who all voted for ObamaCare while not one Republican did! So far, the failure is only about the website, never mind, what is in the future for health care. Not a good time to be a Democrat.
> 
> Well, is there ever? :-D


Did you see that Democrats in congress are know turned off to Obama care and willing to fight against it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to run out to the sewing store(s) to get some Warm Tater. Will try to remember to type it up and send out.
> 
> I completed 59 owl ornaments for a craft fair I'll be in and am anxious to start my next projects. I love my new sewing machine and am inspired! :-D


I want it too.

You are full speed ahead on your new machine. What speed are you going at 50 or 60 miles and hour.

Oh my goss 50 owls so picture please.

There must be a lot of who who's going on in your house. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> They turned out great thanks for asking Westy.
> The first batch was a little soggy as I should have cooked them longer in the peanut oil because ripple chips are a little thicker. With two potatoes I made quite a lot. I think I had about 3 of `em.
> The bacon salt I used is quite expensive, but a tiny bit goes a long way.


REcipe from you too please.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you see that Democrats in congress are know turned off to Obama care and willing to fight against it too.


I haven't seen that yet but am not surprised. They'll want to run far from this latest lie and debacle.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I want it too.
> 
> You are full speed ahead on your new machine. What speed are you going at 50 or 60 miles and hour.
> 
> ...


You have lost it - completely! :lol: Love you 'who' cracks me up daily. I take complete responsibility for all the whose who's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I haven't seen that yet but am not surprised. They'll want to run far from this latest lie and debacle.


Me either but thank God they are seeing what o is doing to our Country. For once Jay told the truth. Want to bet he will lose his job now? I am glad the girl that lost her job because she talked to Hannity about ocare got a new job . She said it is a better job for her. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree! About time that the lies came to the forefront. The Republicans should use the failure of ObamaCare to hammer home again and again, the lunacy of the Democrats who all voted for ObamaCare while not one Republican did! So far, the failure is only about the website, never mind, what is in the future for health care. Not a good time to be a Democrat.
> 
> Well, is there ever? :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me either but thank God they are seeing what o is doing to our Country. For once Jay told the truth. Want to bet he will lose his job now? I am glad the girl that lost her job because she talked to Hannity about ocare got a new job . She said it is a better job for her. :-D


If Obama was any kind of a man, as soon as he heard about the girl losing her job just because she answered Hannity's questions as she'd been trained to do - well....O would have stepped in & said "no way is this girl losing her job - reinstate her instantly" - but we all know he's not a man of integrity. Thank God there are people like Hannity in our world. Bless this girl.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Received this from my friend, Diane today. i figured you would all appreciate it. There were some pictures attached. I can't post them where they should be in the text, but you will be able to figure out where they were, I think.

For those who remember, wasn't it fun.
For those too young to have been there , sorry you missed the good times.

----------------

Days of Black and White

"Good night and God bless..."

Go all the way to the bottom past the pictures. I think you'll enjoy it. Whoever wrote this must have been our next door neighbor because it totally described our childhood to a 'T'. Hope you enjoy it.

Black and White
(Under age 40? You won't understand.) 

You could hardly see for all the snow,
Spread the rabbit ears as far as they go.

My Mom used to cut chicken, chop eggs and spread mayo on the same cutting board with the same knife and no bleach, but we didn't seem to get food poisoning. 

Our school sandwiches were wrapped in wax paper in a brown paper bag, not in ice pack coolers, but I can't remember getting e.Coli. 

Almost all of us would have rather gone swimming in the lake instead of a pristine pool (talk about boring), no beach closures then. 

We all took PE ... and risked permanent injury with a pair of Dunlop sandshoes instead of having cross-training athletic shoes with air cushion soles and built in light reflectors. I can't recall any injuries but they must have happened because they tell us how much safer we are now.

We all said prayers in school and sang the national anthem, and staying in detention after school caught all sorts of negative attention. 

I thought that I was supposed to accomplish something before I was allowed to be proud of myself. 

I just can't recall how bored we were without computers, Play Station, Nintendo, X-box or 270 digital TV cable stations.

Oh yeah ... and where was the Benadryl and sterilization kit when I got that bee sting? I could have been killed! 

We played King of the Hill on piles of gravel left on vacant construction sites and when we got hurt, Mom pulled out the 48 cent bottle of mercurochrome (kids liked it better because it didn't sting like iodine did) and then we got our *** spanked.

Now it's a trip to the emergency room, followed by a 10 day dose of a $49 bottle of antibiotics and then Mom calls the Attorney to sue the contractor for leaving a horribly vicious pile of gravel where it was such a threat.

To top it off, not a single person I knew had ever been told that they were from a dysfunctional family. How could we possibly have known that? 

We never needed to get into group therapy and anger management classes. 

We were obviously so duped by so many social ills, that we didn't even notice that the entire country wasn't taking Prozac! How did we ever survive?

LOVE TO ALL OF US WHO SHARED THIS ERA. AND TO ALL WHO DIDN'T, SORRY FOR WHAT YOU MISSED. I WOULDN'T TRADE IT .


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Interesting comments regarding Obama's 
Presidency.

---------

George Will: on President Obama

America has had some great presidents, many mediocre ones and a few bad ones.

But weve never had one like Barack Obama. Hes the first who thinks the job is beneath him.

Hes the first who turns political give-and-take into a crisis by refusing to negotiate with Congress.

Hes the first who thinks the way to more power is to inflict pain on ordinary people.

The move to barricade the World War II memorial reveals the mentality of a tin-pot dictator.

The limited government shutdown did not need to affect the memorial because it is open 24 hours, without gates and often without guards.

Ive been saying for a while that there is no bottom to Obama.

Hes not just ruthless. Hes without scruples and honor.

But to turn public opinion in his favor, Obamas goons trucked in barricades to keep out World War II vets and other visitors.

By one estimate, the barricades and workers cost $100,000.

The same punish-the-people attitude led to shutdowns of other parks and historic sites that get no federal funding.

Weve been told to make life as difficult for people as we can.

Its disgusting, a Park Service ranger told The Washington Times.

The ranger cited the order to close the parking lot at George Washingtons home in Mount Vernon so visitors couldnt use it.

The cheap trick captured the contrast between a revered president and the current one.

Ive been saying for a while that there is no bottom to Obama.

Hes not just ruthless. Hes without scruples and honor.

However the shutdown ends, it will bring only a temporary respite from the crisis atmosphere in Washington.

When it comes to his countrymen, Obama always chooses conflict over cooperation.

Meanwhile, Jimmy Carter can rest easy. We have a new worst President.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me either but thank God they are seeing what o is doing to our Country. For once Jay told the truth. Want to bet he will lose his job now? I am glad the girl that lost her job because she talked to Hannity about ocare got a new job . She said it is a better job for her. :-D


Didn't hear about that either, but happy for her as well.

The Dems are looking really stupid and pathetic now aren't they? 

Carney must hate getting out of bed in the morning knowing how many lies he must defend daily. He wanted the job, let's see how long before his character finally won't allow himself to weave his web of lies to protect the guilty.

Obamacare is worse than even the Repubs suspected; its going down hill fast and taking all its supporters with it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> If Obama was any kind of a man, as soon as he heard about the girl losing her job just because she answered Hannity's questions as she'd been trained to do - well....O would have stepped in & said "no way is this girl losing her job - reinstate her instantly" - but we all know he's not a man of integrity. Thank God there are people like Hannity in our world. Bless this girl.


 :thumbup: I'll have to look into this story. You mean Obama didn't offer her a beer summit?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie, here are my just finished owl ornaments: I call them _WiseGuys_


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, here are my just finished owl ornaments: I call them _WiseGuys_


Oh my gosh! I cannot even imagine the work you put into your WiseGuys! They are works of art!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I'll have to look into this story. You mean Obama didn't offer her a beer summit?


That sorry excuse for a president didn't offer the girl anything - nothing - nada - but that's what we're learing to expect from him, isn't it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, here are my just finished owl ornaments: I call them _WiseGuys_


Your wise guys are so adorable. They will sell out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh! I cannot even imagine the work you put into your WiseGuys! They are works of art!


Thanks GG, but really they are so very simple. Cut the fabric wings and felt pieces and fusible web. Fuse, sew over all edges, sew on eyes, beaks and close ornament after sewing in hangar and filling. Easy peasy - at least to me anyway.

Now onto beaded scarves which is next on my long TO DO list.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Your wise guys are so adorable. They will sell out.


Let's hope so! I gathered some fallen branches to display them on. If not a sell-out, guess all my KP buddies will be receiving one. :-D

Better choose your fav color now ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's hope so! I gathered some fallen branches to display them on. If not a sell-out, guess all my KP buddies will be receiving one. :-D
> 
> Better choose your fav color now ...


All of them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Your wise guys are the cutest thing ever gifty.....as well as having the cutest names. If you haven`t taken out a patent for them already - you should.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> That sorry excuse for a president didn't offer the girl anything - nothing - nada - but that's what we're learing to expect from him, isn't it?


Does it make you as furious as it does me when he puts his feet up on OUR desk in the Oval Office?
It`s so rude and disrespectful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hubby loved the soup (more like a thick chili) and I liked it well enough.
> 
> The ingredients were chicken broth, bacon, hamburger, onion flakes, frozen hash brown, garlic powder, Worcestershire sauce and Velveeta cheese.
> 
> LMK if you'd like the recipe.


would love it - thanks


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks GG, but really they are so very simple. Cut the fabric wings and felt pieces and fusible web. Fuse, sew over all edges, sew on eyes, beaks and close ornament after sewing in hangar and filling. Easy peasy - at least to me anyway.
> 
> Now onto beaded scarves which is next on my long TO DO list.


You are too...TOO modest. My Mom was like you...she was such a good artist in so many ways & your work is definitely "artsy." I simply love seeing what we KPers make..lots of talent throughout the entire world.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> They turned out great thanks for asking Westy.
> The first batch was a little soggy as I should have cooked them longer in the peanut oil because ripple chips are a little thicker. With two potatoes I made quite a lot. I think I had about 3 of `em.
> The bacon salt I used is quite expensive, but a tiny bit goes a long way.


sounds yummy - do you bake them or deep fry them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, here are my just finished owl ornaments: I call them _WiseGuys_


your wise guys are just too adorable; I love them!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's hope so! I gathered some fallen branches to display them on. If not a sell-out, guess all my KP buddies will be receiving one. :-D
> 
> Better choose your fav color now ...


well with an incentive like that, we might have to create an owl boycott to make sure you don't sell out


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> All of them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Now solo, choose your favorite color and save the others for sharing with your KP buds. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Your wise guys are the cutest thing ever gifty.....as well as having the cutest names. If you haven`t taken out a patent for them already - you should.


Nope, just drew out a pattern and got started. Thanks for your praise. I never know if what is in my head translates to a good item until others give me feedback or buy something I've created.

I decided on the name once I stitched up one or two.

What would you consider paying for one at a craft fair? They are about 4 inches tall. I have a price for one and 2/for price in my mind but would appreciate your input.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> You are too...TOO modest. My Mom was like you...she was such a good artist in so many ways & your work is definitely "artsy." I simply love seeing what we KPers make..lots of talent throughout the entire world.


Thank you very much GG. I cannot draw other than copying or doing simple shapes. I'm ok making my own patterns (as I did while designing my _WiseGuys_), but, again, the shapes and design is very simple on them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> would love it - thanks


Typed up and sending out right now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> your wise guys are just too adorable; I love them!


thank you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> well with an incentive like that, we might have to create an owl boycott to make sure you don't sell out


What??? WCK I'm so surprised at you and your thinking. Better PM me your physical address so I can bombard you with owls *who* are going to keep you awake all night ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I e-mailed the Cheeseburger Soup recipe. If you received it and didn't request it please ignore. If you requested it and didn't receive it, please let me know.

Remember, I'm just neutral with this one, hubby said its a keeper but keep in mind the ingredients are all some of his favorites!

In other words, junky and not so good for us!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I e-mailed the Cheeseburger Soup recipe. If you received it and didn't request it please ignore. If you requested it and didn't receive it, please let me know.
> 
> Remember, I'm just neutral with this one, hubby said its a keeper but keep in mind the ingredients are all some of his favorites!
> 
> In other words, junky and not so good for us!


Just received the recipe...can't thank you enough....but would expect no less from 1 of our wonderful, caring KPers. How did we all get so lucky to have each other?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

amen to that one truth always wins out.

meaning you post knit crazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Received this from my friend, Diane today. i figured you would all appreciate it. There were some pictures attached. I can't post them where they should be in the text, but you will be able to figure out where they were, I think.
> 
> For those who remember, wasn't it fun.
> For those too young to have been there , sorry you missed the good times.
> ...


thanks for the memories. Love it.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213175-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

